# August 2016 watermelons!



## hhimayy

EDD List in second post. I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## jtr2803

Me!! Due 13th or 14th August based on lmp or ovulation. 

August rays of sunshine? Probably too long!

Current EDD list :

AUGUST EDDS

Tanikins - 2nd aug 2016*
Mrs. MB - August 9 2016
20YR 1ST BABY - August 11 2016
Jtr2803 - August 13th 2016
Hhimayy - august 13 2016
USAF_WIFE - August 14 2016
MollyMalone - August 15th 2016
Holliems - August 15th 2016
fairycat - August 18, 2016
Mrs W 11 - August 18 2016
Magan85 - August 20 2016
AngelOb - August 21st 2016
kittylady - August 21st 2016
1nceUponATime - August 21st
Andrea929 - August 22nd, 2016
S.Owens22 - August 22 2016
Ksquared726 August 24 2016
lilmisscaviar - August 25 2016
peachcheeks - August 26 2016
gypsymama - August 28 2016
theraphosidae - August 29 2016
Dragonfly - August 30 2016
Peggy80 - August 31 2016


----------



## hhimayy

My DD is Aug 13th based on lmp.
I am literally drawing a blank on anything that has to do with august to incorporate into the name lol. Other than kids go back to school then.


----------



## hhimayy

AF would technically supposed to be here to tomorrow. This is my first cycle off BCP so probably for the next week I'll be extra anxious since I don't remember what my actual cycle is like. Still got a defo positive on a wondo last night so that's good.


----------



## thexfadingpat

August babies already? Oh wow!
It seriously feels like I was just one of you, just finding out.
Congrats and happy 9 months! It will go by fast.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

thexfadingpat said:


> August babies already? Oh wow!
> It seriously feels like I was just one of you, just finding out.
> Congrats and happy 9 months! It will go by fast.

No kidding? I only found out end of June I was pregnant. Good luck ladies!! Enjoy every moment of nausea, cravings, aversions, growing bodies, baby kicks, and emotions that come with it! :cloud9:


----------



## Tanikins

Ive no idea of my due date. Going from when i think id o'd and my + im going with around 2nd aug. Could be anything from 17th july to 6th aug though. Cant wait for my dating scan :dohh:


----------



## jtr2803

I found out today that August is when national watermelon day is... August watermelons? 

Hopefully we'll all end up looking like we have one up our jumpers! :haha:


----------



## fairycat

Hiii! I'll be due August 18. I'm waiting to see if I miss AF too, she's due wed or thurs. August is bittersweet, I lost my last in Aug, so to have one in Aug would hopefully be very healing.

I like watermelons.


----------



## jtr2803

Congrats fairycat!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks! A huge congrats to you ladies too!!!


----------



## justplay91

Congratulations, ladies! My son was an August 2014 baby, so I'm partial to that month. Best of luck and h&h 9 months to all of you!


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

I got my positive on 23 November, I am exactly 6 weeks today.
Due the 1st August 2016.

Have my 1st scan tomorrow to see baby heart beat....


----------



## Holliems

Hey!! I've been wondering where all the new BFPers went. According to LMP my due date will be August 15. AF is due Wednesday I think. Maybe it will feel real after I've missed it. Trying to not get attached to the whole idea because it's so early. Trying to kick my poas addiction and not test anymore!


----------



## fairycat

Lol I have the same poas addiction! Glad you found us!


----------



## Tanikins

Ive peed on so many sticks. 2 weeks on from my :bfp: and i still waiting to wake up. Im happy but so cautious at the same time


----------



## Holliems

I go in to get pregnancy confirmed Wednesday. I dont think theyre taking blood. I think Im just peeing on another stick? If so...I am sure I will keep taking tests to make sure Im still pregnant until first scan. When do they do the first scan? I cant remember. 

Fairy, do you have any symptoms yet? I still dont other than sore boobs. Cramping has died down a bit. Im still not able to sleep very well..


----------



## Tanikins

In the uk 1st scan is 12 weeks


----------



## Holliems

Tanikins said:


> In the uk 1st scan is 12 weeks

I would go nuts if I had to wait until 12 weeks! :nope:


----------



## Tanikins

Holliems said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> In the uk 1st scan is 12 weeks
> 
> I would go nuts if I had to wait until 12 weeks! :nope:Click to expand...

Honestly i am going a bit crazy. Its so long to wait if its a mmc. Hoping that the nausea/tiredness etc stays as a reassurance thing


----------



## Tanikins

Not only that ive no real idea of my due date. Just a rough guess, having to go by my :bfp: and not lmp


----------



## jtr2803

I've booked a private scan for Jan 4th, I think I'll be just over our around eight weeks. The cost was only £60 which I'll gladly pay. Its just a shame that I'll be willing the next few weeks away over christmas :dohh:


----------



## Holliems

I wish I had symptoms. I would feel reassured, also. Im a little tired but thats it, really. Im hoping that one morning I wake up and start puking and want to fall back to sleep. Id know all is well then :laugh2:


----------



## fairycat

Holliems said:


> I go in to get pregnancy confirmed Wednesday. I dont think theyre taking blood. I think Im just peeing on another stick? If so...I am sure I will keep taking tests to make sure Im still pregnant until first scan. When do they do the first scan? I cant remember.
> 
> Fairy, do you have any symptoms yet? I still dont other than sore boobs. Cramping has died down a bit. Im still not able to sleep very well..

My first scan will be at 6.5 weeks. If I make it 5.5 weeks without spotting, I'm already farther than last time! 

I'm not having too many symptoms minus the sore boobs, mild headache, and uncomfortable and full feeling in the uterus. I'd say I'm tired, but I'm still going to bed kinda late.

I'm taking these as all good signs, because before I lost my last one I was constantly out of breath, cramping a lot, my heart would race at night, I was going to sleep at 8pm, and I was spotting here and there. I also had no extra cm, whereas now I have a ton. 

I can't help but sit here and smile. I've been smiling for 2 days straight. I'm in love already. Last time I never connected with it.


----------



## MollyMalone

May I CAUTIOUSLY join?? 

We were planning to start TTC in August but decided against it in the end, wanted to wait anothe year or 2. I was feeling a little of today, my period is not due until Saturday but I had LOADS of pregnancy test from when we were WTTC. We only BDd once as we had been sick a lot, I make sure it was outside of the fertile window and I have PCOS...so what are the chances right? Well I got a BFP and I'm completely in shock, it is not the idea time, but DH is over the moon.... I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Holliems

Cramping kicked up a little. Ugh. Right now, I'm trying to not think of myself as pregnant just yet. Just incase the worst happens. I guess I'll find out Wednesday when my first scan will be. Maybe once I SEE it, it'll feel real. 

I hope everyone post their scan pics!


----------



## hhimayy

Today would be cd31 which I remember my past LMPS being. Might be in the clear as far as getting through my cycle. I ran out of wondfo tests and order a few from amazon yesterday. Tested with a dollar store test today and it was lighter than what I've been used to. Hopefully it was just since it was a different test or my urine was more diluted. An frer was super dark last night.

Woke up with a stomach bug this morning with bad D (sorry tmi) and a low grade fever that freaked me out but seemed to subside as the day went on so that's good. But I haven't had as much cramping throughout the day so of coarse now I worry about the lack of cramping.

It's like we are nervous if we have symptoms and nervous if we don't lol. 

I will test til my first scan too lol


----------



## Holliems

I'm past where I started AF last cycle but FF is telling me AF is due Wednesday. I have an appt. for confirmation that day. I haven't taken a test for a couple of days. (Maybe just today but feels like forever!) I'm afraid I'll go in and they'll tell me I'm not pregnant. I know silly! Ive been looking at prices for private scans and WOW did prices drop!! I'm most definitely getting a private scan or TWO...or three during all this!:laugh2:


----------



## fairycat

The hubby and I were at Walmart tonight and I just got so winded. I had that last pregnancy, so now that's making me a touch nervous. I'm hoping it was because tiredness slammed me and I was so bloated.

My first scan is Dec 29. It can't come soon enough! Everything felt like it wasn't that far away until I actually made the appointment, now it feels like forever in the future. I'll post my scan pic if we have a normal one this time.


----------



## Holliems

fairycat said:


> The hubby and I were at Walmart tonight and I just got so winded. I had that last pregnancy, so now that's making me a touch nervous. I'm hoping it was because tiredness slammed me and I was so bloated.
> 
> My first scan is Dec 29. It can't come soon enough! Everything felt like it wasn't that far away until I actually made the appointment, now it feels like forever in the future. I'll post my scan pic if we have a normal one this time.

I've been getting winded too. My legs get tired every time I walk upstairs to my apartment (3rd floor) I can't imagine having to do this with a big belly! I wouldn't worry Fairy. Our body's are in overdrive right now.


----------



## hhimayy

Thread name change. Like jtr2803, praying that we all look like we have watermelons under our shirts when august roles around.


----------



## jtr2803

I've woken up feeling hot and sicky, really hope I've not caught a bug. I am a soooooo bloated right now, I have to keep undoing my trousers :haha:

Af was due for me last Friday as she usually comes day 12 and I've been so naughty and done lots of tests but I need to stop now is getting expensive and pointless! 

27 days till scan! 

Love the thread title :thumbup:


----------



## ARROW

Hey! August mamas might if i join in 

just got my :bfp: yesterday after 2 days late of :af: i have been :haha: and :cry: all day from joy and sadness especially since my fiance is in an other continent at the moment for the next 2 months until i go for a :xmas9: visit if i can make the long flight of 17 hours and that scares me now cause i will be only 8-12 weeks... idk it might be my mood swings talking .....:wacko:

anw from what i read in the net my DD is August 14 and the first preg. scans here are done when you are 5-6 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

I want a 6 week scan. I know our health care is free and i shouldnt moan but :grr:


----------



## fairycat

Yay for watermelons!

Thanks Hollie, that makes me feel better that it's not just me. 

Hubby is going to exhaust me. He was snoring allllllllllll night. So annoying!!!! Doesn't he know a pregnant lady needs her sleep!?


----------



## hhimayy

FRER was just as dark as it was on Sunday so I'm a little more at ease from that. Word of advice, I do think dollar store ones are generally lighter so don't get freaked out.


----------



## fairycat

Pregnancy brain hit me hard this morning. Anybody else?

My keys were hanging on our key hooks and the next minute, I couldn't find them! I searched my coat, the counter, my purse, then realized they were hanging on my pinky finger! Then I walked out of the house and forgot my secret santa gift, so went back in to get that bag. Got in my car and I have 2 bags. The other bag I had grabbed had my materials for making the secret santa gift in them, and I have no idea how they even got in my hand in the first place!

This is going to be a long day...


----------



## jtr2803

I threw my knickers in the bin this morning rather than the washing basket, does that count?


----------



## fairycat

That totally counts. lol


----------



## Holliems

Jtr yea you caught a bug...in your belly! :laugh2:

I woke up feeling hot and a little yuck. I'm thinking about picking up a cheap test from Walmart to make sure the line is getting darker. ...wish it was a FRER :( lol I'm in my pajamas and ready to go!


----------



## MollyMalone

Did a clearblue digi. Definitely pregnant... Feel silly.


----------



## Tanikins

I gave up testing. It was starting to be more of a worry than a reassurance.

Clearblue never got over 2-3. I googled.it and im lead to believe there not all that reliable


----------



## hhimayy

Other than the bloat, my cramping has subsided and that was really my only symptom. 

Pregnancy with my daughter was really easy with slight indigestion in the early phase and back pain later on being my only symptoms. 

I've had some really funky dreams the past few weeks.

Updated nvm cramping just kicked in again. Does anyone's cramps make them feel like they need to go to the restroom (#2)? Sorry if tmi.


----------



## Holliems

hhimayy said:


> Other than the bloat, my cramping has subsided and that was really my only symptom.
> 
> Pregnancy with my daughter was really easy with slight indigestion in the early phase and back pain later on being my only symptoms.
> 
> I've had some really funky dreams the past few weeks.
> 
> Updated nvm cramping just kicked in again. Does anyone's cramps make them feel like they need to go to the restroom (#2)? Sorry if tmi.

Last night they kinda felt like that. I haven't had cramps yet, today. I just don't feel pregnant:laugh2: I think that's why I felt the need to test again. To make sure it's for real. 

Ok so I haven't tested in two days...this was SMU...darker? Darker enough? 14 DPO. AF due tomorrow. 
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/750EA9AE-954C-4443-B5EE-C6A95E68DF8E_zpsbg1yv763.jpg

When I go to Dr tomorrow, they're just going to have me pee on a test. I've heard their tests aren't as sensitive. How sensitive are they?


----------



## hhimayy

I think as long as it's not lighter than you're good. Even if it is lighter there so many variables.


----------



## fairycat

Test looks great Hollie!

hhimay - that's how my cramps felt the last pregnancy.

AFM... I'm extremely worried right now. Just went #2 and had some pink spotting. My girls in my fb group and the internet say it's probably implantation - but if I'm getting positive tests, haven't I already implanted? I don't know if I buy that or not.


----------



## hhimayy

fairycat said:


> Test looks great Hollie!
> 
> hhimay - that's how my cramps felt the last pregnancy.
> 
> AFM... I'm extremely worried right now. Just went #2 and had some pink spotting. My girls in my fb group and the internet say it's probably implantation - but if I'm getting positive tests, haven't I already implanted? I don't know if I buy that or not.

I thought off of what I've read that HCG isn't produced until after implantation. So I haven't understood thsee tickers cause some at 3 weeks say the egg is traveling down the fallopian tube. So why did we all get BFP in the 3rd week? Makes no sense. 

I've read a lot and I mean a lot of posts about women having spotting and everything be okay. I've even read quite a few that had spotting off and on until 10-11 weeks. 

I wouldn't worry too much (easier said I know). I don't know the smiley shortcuts yet so I'm just gunna through HUGS your way.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks hh, I appreciate that! How hard is it to just have an uneventful pregnancy with no bleeding!? Ugh. I'll call the doc's office after they're back from lunch. I don't want to do bloods though, I see no point, and my tests are darkening just fine. Hopefully they can ease my mind.


----------



## fairycat

So I called the doc's office looking for some peace of mind, and the nurse pretty much told me she thinks I'm having a chemical. She made it seems like I'm stupid for testing early. She goes, "most people wouldn't have even known, but you took a test..." I'm pissed!


----------



## Holliems

Fairy are you still spotting or did it just happen when you pooped?


----------



## fairycat

Just when I pooped and I kept checking for about an hour and a half and there was still a bit. It has stopped now, I just checked again.


----------



## Holliems

Are you sure it was coming from the V and not the B? Another girl on here had the exact same issue. She went in for a scan and everything came out ok.


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, I made sure. Definitely came from the girly place.

If I was having a chemical, wouldn't my temp have dropped??


----------



## Holliems

Well I've read it can be normal. Just think of all the girls who thought they had a period and didn't!


----------



## MollyMalone

Holliems, just realised we have the same due date!


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, that's true. A few people in my other group from my last pregnancy said they've spotted as well. I'm hoping this is nothing, but it's hard not to worry. And then it's hard not to stress when the nurse uses the C word - when she is a C word.


----------



## Holliems

MollyMalone said:


> Holliems, just realised we have the same due date!

Say whaaaat...Hollie n Molly due smack in the middle of August. :laugh2: How are you feeling so far? Today, I feel super tired. I imagine it'll just get worse.


----------



## MollyMalone

Holliems said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> Holliems, just realised we have the same due date!
> 
> Say whaaaat...Hollie n Molly due smack in the middle of August. :laugh2: How are you feeling so far? Today, I feel super tired. I imagine it'll just get worse.Click to expand...

EXTREMELY emotional. This was a surprise pregnancy, I decided to test after I cried hearing about this donkey being saved from the floods on the radio. This evening I cried again when I told DH about it :dohh: and I'm usually someone who rarely cries in public. He was laughing so hard haha. He is over the moon, I'm slowly getting used to the idea.


----------



## Holliems

fairycat said:


> Yeah, that's true. A few people in my other group from my last pregnancy said they've spotted as well. I'm hoping this is nothing, but it's hard not to worry. And then it's hard not to stress when the nurse uses the C word - when she is a C word.

You said this has happened before with a previous pregnancy?


----------



## Holliems

MollyMalone said:


> Holliems said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> Holliems, just realised we have the same due date!
> 
> Say whaaaat...Hollie n Molly due smack in the middle of August. :laugh2: How are you feeling so far? Today, I feel super tired. I imagine it'll just get worse.Click to expand...
> 
> EXTREMELY emotional. This was a surprise pregnancy, I decided to test after I cried hearing about this donkey being saved from the floods on the radio. This evening I cried again when I told DH about it :dohh: and I'm usually someone who rarely cries in public. He was laughing so hard haha. He is over the moon, I'm slowly getting used to the idea.Click to expand...

:laugh2: you cried again because you were talking about the donkey? Haha It is pretty funny


----------



## MollyMalone

Holliems said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holliems said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> Holliems, just realised we have the same due date!
> 
> Say whaaaat...Hollie n Molly due smack in the middle of August. :laugh2: How are you feeling so far? Today, I feel super tired. I imagine it'll just get worse.Click to expand...
> 
> EXTREMELY emotional. This was a surprise pregnancy, I decided to test after I cried hearing about this donkey being saved from the floods on the radio. This evening I cried again when I told DH about it :dohh: and I'm usually someone who rarely cries in public. He was laughing so hard haha. He is over the moon, I'm slowly getting used to the idea.Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh2: you cried again because you were talking about the donkey? Haha It is pretty funnyClick to expand...


I know! And my ex used to call me the ice queen so you can imagine how unusual it is for me to do something like that hahaha. Is this your first?


----------



## Holliems

No. This will be my third if all goes well. My oldest is almost 15 and my youngest almost 9! Last year I swore I'd never have more. But after I got married we started trying. 

I'm an ice queen too. Before I got my BFP I almost cried at something stupid on tv. I don't even remember what it was! Lol


----------



## MollyMalone

Holliems said:


> No. This will be my third if all goes well. My oldest is almost 15 and my youngest almost 9! Last year I swore I'd never have more. But after I got married we started trying.
> 
> I'm an ice queen too. Before I got my BFP I almost cried at something stupid on tv. I don't even remember what it was! Lol


Were your previous pregnancies similar?? My first (and only) pregnancy wasn't that great so I hope this one is different.


----------



## fairycat

Holliems said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's true. A few people in my other group from my last pregnancy said they've spotted as well. I'm hoping this is nothing, but it's hard not to worry. And then it's hard not to stress when the nurse uses the C word - when she is a C word.
> 
> You said this has happened before with a previous pregnancy?Click to expand...

Yes, it's how it started before, but then it moved onto spotting whenever during the day. I'm scared :(


----------



## jtr2803

Hugs fairycat :hugs:

Lots of ladies report spotting, fingers crossed it's just bean settling in x


----------



## Holliems

Fairy I imagine you are scared. I would be too. But it is true that lots of girls spot. I've read it's not common to have another mc after having one. My fingers are crossed for you. 

Molly no. Both pregnancies were very different. The first was hard and difficult from the first month to birth. The second was a breeze. No symptoms and fast labor. I had a mmc between the two. I went all the way to 11 weeks and had NO idea! The only thing that tipped me off was my boobs looked different. I probably miscarriages because I smoked and drank during that time.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks ladies. If my temp is still up tomorrow I will put it out of my mind. My line is so much darker today, it doesn't scream chemical to me at all.


----------



## marmoset

Fairycat I'm really mad at the nurse who said that to you! Do people have no compassion? Sheesh! Just for reassurance I started spotting at 4dpo and didn't stop until a few days ago! I've heard lots and lots and lots of stories about spotting that turns out to be nothing. What I tell myself is that unless it's bright red + cramping, it's nothing to worry about. I hope you find some peace of mind soon, and I hope that nurse steps on a Lego!!


----------



## fairycat

Lol marmoset, I hope she does too!! I love how supportive this forum is. I hope it means nothing for you and nothing for me. I tell myself the same thing.


----------



## fairycat

I'm a poas addict, plus what the nurse told me today got me stressed out. Took another digi w/weeks and it said 2-3.


----------



## Tanikins

Ive gor about 0% chance of hinding this pregnancy for 12 weeks. I am huge


----------



## Holliems

I love this forum but it has me freaked about ectopic pregnancy. Apparently being over 35 you have a higher risk. I haven't had a Pap smear since I was pregnant last. Almost 10 years ago! Which is why I had my original appointment. Should I ask for an early scan? Or am I worried for nothing? ...I don't even know where the hospital is...and traffic in San Diego is ridiculous. What if I had to rush to we? Ugh..


----------



## Tanikins

I wouldnt go now as youd see nothing. But if your concerned i dont see the harm in a 6 week scan :flower: im sure everything will be fine


----------



## jtr2803

I spent days freaking out and peeing on a ridiculous number of sticks but it wasn't really helping. Forums like b&b are a blessing and a curse, they are great for advice but you see so much sad news it does make you apprehensive. 

Is wait a few weeks, just incase a scan didn't show much and it caused more concern. :hugs:


----------



## ARROW

Fairycat I'm really surprised you didn't start screaming mad at the nurse who said that to you!! I would have been like a rottweiler dog to her 
especially with the mood swings I am having at the moment...


I cant stand all this emotions :cry::haha::growlmad::muaha: they are driving me :wacko: fiancée is going nuts telling me my moods are all over the place from sweet to grouchy in 0.3sec and to take a deep breath and that makes me more irritated :dohh: :blush: 

did a blood and progesterone test today and I have my first Doc. scan next week :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

ARROW - I'm the type of person who think of everything to say after the fact :( 

Hollie -- the boards made me scared last time, but what will be will be. You have to realize the majority of people on boards like this have had problems in the past.


----------



## marmoset

Exactly, when everything's going fine there's not much motivation to share because you don't necessarily need the support. So you see way more about the hardships than about the things that just go perfectly fine!

How's everybody doing? I'm feeling pretty good today, though went to eat a Honeycrisp apple slice earlier (they're normally my favourite!) and it smelled like actual vomit to me. Sooo no apples today I guess.

I keep meaning to call my doctor's office to book an appointment, but I'm nervous because the receptionist is just the friendliest, chattiest person ever. That's normally really nice but my parents go to the same office and she's said things to them before like "oh how's Marmoset doing, I just saw her the other day!". So I'm all nervous that she'll spill the beans somehow, but I feel awkward about asking her not to because... she's a medical receptionist, she should know about patient confidentiality. So I feel like it would be insulting to suggest that she needs to be reminded. I'm thinking I'll just call and say I need to come in for a prescription refill... and then just only tell the doctor when I get there? But I don't want to hurt her feelings by hiding it from her! Plus that wouldn't even work, she sees my file!

... I'm definitely overthinking this. :dohh:


----------



## fairycat

Wow! Isn't she not supposed to even say that you came in for a visit? That's not right! You should feel comfortable going in and knowing nobody will pass the news along. Since she knows both of you, I would just say something nonchalant like "I haven't told anybody yet, so please don't mention to my parents that you've seen me." This will also give her a heads up that you are aware she's talked about you and she needs to be careful. I would be paranoid as heck too!


----------



## Holliems

As if I wasn't freaked enough...ok so...pregnancy confirmed yay! But...they put me in the high risk category. I'm a little irritated about the reason they gave me. 

First let me tell you about my first experience at this clinic. I was assigned there by the military. It's a Catholic clinic. Jesus is everywhere. Ok no big deal. I called for my new patient appointment (months ago) the VERY first thing I'm told is "just so you're aware, we don't do abortions". Um...I was just going in for a lump under my arm? Still everyone's nice and its around the corner so I decided to use it for pregnancy. 

Anyway, fast forward to today. I go in. Answer all their past pregnancy questions. Both pregnancies with daughters were easy. I had one mmc at 11 weeks over 10 years ago and an early abortion a few years ago. (Wasn't married. Abusive relationship) Anyway, they SAID because of that, I am high risk and could miscarry this baby at anytime. 

Honestly, it sounds like bs to me. Doesn't make sense. It's not like I've gotten lots of them? One. Years ago. They said because I'm high risk I have to go to different clinic. But...they're a OB clinic? They didn't even have a dr come talk to me. Wtf? I don't know what to think. 

Is it true that my body could miscarry this baby because of an early abortion I had years ago?? When I say early, I mean i did it as early as they'd allow. And I passed it fine. I feel like they just didn't want to deal with "someone like me". 

Sorry for the rant. It just left me wondering if it's true. I have to wait two weeks before the referral goes through. Who knows how long before first appointment. If I was so high risk why would they do that??


----------



## jtr2803

That's absolute rubbish, no reason for you to be high risk. Unfortunately, I think you are right, as they are Catholic they just don't way to deal with you because you've had one. 

That's hypocritical religion for you!


----------



## Holliems

jtr2803 said:


> That's absolute rubbish, no reason for you to be high risk. Unfortunately, I think you are right, as they are Catholic they just don't way to deal with you because you've had one.
> 
> That's hypocritical religion for you!

That's what I thought. I guess I should of changed clinics as soon as I found out it was Catholic but I figured it wouldn't matter.


----------



## fairycat

Nope, you are not high risk, they just didn't want to deal with you. I'm religious (not catholic), and I think that's total bs. God is about love, not shunning people because they made their own choice in the past. Makes me so mad.


----------



## Tanikins

Yeah id agree that they just dont wanna deal with you. Some people take religion a step to far


----------



## marmoset

Holliems that is total nonsense! I hope you can find another clinic where they give MEDICAL reasons for their decisions. I think your instincts are 100% spot on. I'm mad on your behalf!


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Congrats to you all and wishing you all lots of luck on your journey. DD for baby #2 is 11th August &#128513; x


----------



## fairycat

Is anybody getting hints of morning sickness yet? My stomach has been sick since last night, and another horrid headache just started.


----------



## Holliems

Not yet Fairy. I'm mostly tired no matter how much I sleep. I'm also very pissy. Everything irritates me. Mainly husband:laugh2:


----------



## Tanikins

Ive been really nauseous but no actual sick. I literally will lay still for 2 hours to stop myself from being sick though so im hoping to keep it away for as long as possible


----------



## fairycat

How many weeks are you Tanikins? I don't mind the nausea, but i get serious anxiety about throwing up! Especially at work, because there's not much privacy, plus we have a coed bathroom that people lock when they use. 

Hollie - that's exactly how I was last time, surprisingly I don't have too much of that (yet). I'm tired, but I still stay up til 10 or 11. It's like I could nap during the day, but I'm awake at night.


----------



## Tanikins

My edd is gonna need to be scan confirmed. My lmp has me at 8 weeks to days. But going from when i got my + and when my cm changed id say 6 weeks 2 days


----------



## Holliems

I think I spoke too soon. Getting a little nauseous this afternoon. The exhaustion is more. I just want to sleep no matter how much sleep I've gotten the night before. I climb three flights of steps atleast two times a day. It's killing me! I don't know if it's being tired or what but I've been so irritated with DH. He probably hates me by now!


----------



## fairycat

I've been so freaking hot and sweating all the time! Usually I'm cold wherever I go. I'm sat here at work with a fan blowing on my face! I think that might be where my headaches are coming from (had another horrid headache this afternoon). My office is so darn hot, the fan is helping my headache a lot. It's still there, but so much better than it was! I feel like I've hit menopause. I also can't get enough water and have been peeing every half hour it seems like!


----------



## hhimayy

Been having some lower back pain today. Of coarse Google (which I shouldnt look at I know) says that it could be a sign of miscarriage. I had sciatica pain with my first pregnancy but I didn't think it would happen this soon. Ive been running too so I guess I could be running wrong.

Ugh wish I wouldn't worry so much. It's more like in my butt cheek tho so idk. Lol gahhhh


----------



## fairycat

Sounds like you need to release your piriformis!


----------



## ARROW

has anyone done blood tests? 

i am stressing over mine!! i got HCG 198 and my progesterone is 109!!! and i dont use any medical things so i dont know why it so high... :shrug:

the nurse just told me "oh your progesterone is high for 4 weeks" and nothing else :dohh:

so i just googled it and there is not a lot of info just that i should have 109 progesterone at the end of the 2ed or 3ed trimester so now i'm worried and going :wacko: :telephone:


----------



## Tanikins

I really3 want to smoke, like an overwhelming urge. Which is odd because its been nearly 5 years since i quit :wacko:


----------



## Tanikins

1st vom of the pregnancy :sick:


----------



## MollyMalone

No nausea or anything like that yet, I am extremely tired though. I could go to bed at 8am no problem. 

When is everyone letting their employers know??


----------



## Tanikins

Ill tell mine after my 12 week scan.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Can I join you ladies? Just got my bfp today after 3 Ivfs and 2 years ttc no2!! Feeling over the moon, scared, all very surreal!! A quick Google tells me if all goes well I will be due 20th August! X


----------



## fairycat

Congrats mrs!!

I've already let my immediate supervisor know, just because I'm a baby when I feel sick and can't hide it and might need time off work... plus with my past history, in case anything like that happens again. Otherwise I'm not telling the rest of the office until at least a normal scan... but probably at the end of 1st trimester.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are you already feeling sick fairy? I started feeling nauseous yesterday, I'm sure it's earlier than with my dd, although I am welcoming all symptoms at the moment, bring them on!! X


----------



## Holliems

Congrats Mrs W!!


----------



## MollyMalone

I ended up telling the director and the CEO. We have a lot on our plate at the moment and I'd say they appreciated the heads up. Won't tell the rest until the first scan though ...

I'm socio bloated and at times I feel heavy/sore down there like when AF is about to come is it normal? I think I've forgotten everything about my first pregnancy haha


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats mrs w


----------



## hhimayy

I'll tell my employer around 12 weeks. He's kind of an old school gentleman who I can tell gets frustrated with how things are done now a days. He doesn't like out new sick time vacation set up so I'll likely get 3 months maternity which will suck for my unit. 

Considering offering to keep half my workload while I'm on leave.

Big woot!! My wondfo test was darker than the control line this morning.


----------



## fairycat

Mrs W 11 said:


> Are you already feeling sick fairy? I started feeling nauseous yesterday, I'm sure it's earlier than with my dd, although I am welcoming all symptoms at the moment, bring them on!! X

Not sick really, I've just had horrible headaches that come with mild nausea. I've had sick feeling stomachs in the evening, so I'm hoping my sick time will be after work. One can hope! Luckily they aren't even close to feeling like throwing up, but it's not pleasant either.


----------



## Mrs W 11

fairycat said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Are you already feeling sick fairy? I started feeling nauseous yesterday, I'm sure it's earlier than with my dd, although I am welcoming all symptoms at the moment, bring them on!! X
> 
> Not sick really, I've just had horrible headaches that come with mild nausea. I've had sick feeling stomachs in the evening, so I'm hoping my sick time will be after work. One can hope! Luckily they aren't even close to feeling like throwing up, but it's not pleasant either.Click to expand...

I feel the same.... Had a head ache all day with nausea. With my dd I was always worse in the evenings x


----------



## fairycat

I hope this is a good sign for both of us! These headaches are the worst! No headache yet today (aside from the constant dull sleepy "headache" behind my eyes that I have everyday now), thank goodness. It's cool in my office today, so hoping I'll catch a break.


----------



## hhimayy

Anyone overweight and have their doctor put them on higher folic acid? I am overweight and just read that it is recommended 5mg of folic acid be taken


----------



## Tanikins

My feet and back already hurt. Like standing up is a real effort. Only 32/33 weeks untill mat leave


----------



## Holliems

DH kept me up last night tossing and turning. I had to wake up super early to take him to work. THEN take DD to school then straight back to grab DH to go to a "mandatory fun day". Currently I'm sitting in the car waiting for all the mandatory fun to be over with so I can keep running all over town. I'm so exhausted!!! I just want to sleep! :laugh2: So far, no sickness yet. But irritation still there...and still directed towards husband lol.


----------



## fairycat

Hubby started snoring at 4:45 ish am and I couldn't get back to sleep. Ugh!! 

Maybe I'm the oddball out here, but I took another digi with weeks estimator today and was SO HAPPY to still see 2-3 weeks!!! This time last pregnancy I had a 3+ with an abnormal pregnancy (chromosomes were normal though which as weird), and I was measuring a week ahead. It seems everything is more normal this time. Keeping my faith for this one. 

I'm so irritable with my dog. I have no patience for him right now.


----------



## Holliems

I suggested to DH that we pick up groceries from Walmart secretly so I could buy a .88 test lol


----------



## fairycat

lol that hilarious Hollie! I left at almost 9pm the other night to get some tests. i made it seem like i was going to get something else. i got excited about it, and ended up telling him. he said he knew that's what i went to the store for. can't get anything past that guy.


----------



## Holliems

Haha! Sounds like me. I haven't tested in a few days and I'm dying to. I just wanna see how dark it is. ...I really want a FRER!


----------



## jtr2803

I got a 2-3 digi a few days ago and haven't tested since. Apart from big and tender boobs I feel otherwise OK, a bit windy and bloated but no nausea yet! 

Only 24 days till scan :thumbup:


----------



## Holliems

I'm trying to plead a good case to husband on why it's "important " to get a weeks estimator digi. :laugh2: Tomorrow's payday so I'm hoping he'll cave. I'm trying to be super sweet.


----------



## MollyMalone

I have LOADS of cheap ones from when we were planning on TTC so I'm using those and ONE digi left that I'm saving for a bit later. I'm taking the cheap ones in the mornings to see the progression. I never got a darker like than the control with my son though...it started fading before then so I stopped. 


Off topic. I have hypothiroidism, TSH levels have to be kept below 2, I got a blood test on tuesday and it was 2.4. GP rang me at lunch time but ended up deciding to wait another month before increasing my dose of Eltroxin. I was going to get a second opinion because I know that is not best practice and I need a new prescription with a higher dose. He rang me again at 17:15 and left me a message saying that we actually had to increase the those (I know!!!). I rang back 15 min later and no one was picking up even though they only close at 6!!! He is useless!!!. Now I have to wait until Monday. Thankfully I know he will increase it to 75mcg so I'm just going to start taking it anyway with the tablets I have left until I pick up the new prescription. Not risking a miscarriage or anything like that because he won't do his job properly!


----------



## Holliems

What is tsh?

No cramps today. Good bad? I just don't feel pregnant. It's still really hard to believe it at this point. I've been running around since 5 am. Now that I'm home, tiredness is gone. 

Can't wait until we all start getting scans.


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies! Mind if I join?? Just found out a week ago that we are expecting #2! It was a real surprise as it took us 2 years and fertility treatments. Because of our history we have an ultrasound on Monday, I am nervous but excited!!

Oh I love hearing that you're all also testing! I have been buying multi pack tests from Costco and testing....my hubby thinks I am nuts but I just want to check to see it is still real!!

Look forward to getting to know you all :)

Edd is around aug 8th!


----------



## fairycat

Holy moly my boobs and nipples are sore tonight!! I really think morning sickness is starting. Also, this is the first day that some smells have been getting to me and making me mildly nauseous. We were at hubs' work Christmas party tonight and I just felt dizzy... like the dizzy you get right before you get the flu. Then I felt all wobbly like I was drunk dizzy or something. Then the headache started again... but not as bad as it has been. I think I should just go to bed. If ms is starting at 4w1d, I can't imagine this will be an easy pregnancy lol Outside I'm complaining, but inside I'm all sorts of smiles!! :D

I was thinking at work today that I haven't been emotional at all like with my last pregnancy. In the car on the way home tonight I just started crying! My hubs is like... it's ok, what's wrong? I'm like.. I'M PREGNANT... WAAAHHH.... lol


----------



## MollyMalone

Holliems said:


> What is tsh?
> 
> No cramps today. Good bad? I just don't feel pregnant. It's still really hard to believe it at this point. I've been running around since 5 am. Now that I'm home, tiredness is gone.
> 
> Can't wait until we all start getting scans.

Thyroid stimulating hormone. If levels are above 2 that means that my body is having trouble making t4 and then t3 (thyroid hormones). It's not good in general but when pregnant it means that I could miscarry and have other complications. 

Another one of my GP. I was booked for an MRI on my wrist today, when I found out I asked my Dr if I had to cancel the appointment but he was adamant that I didn't and that I had to go. So I went in this afternoon only to be told that no. They wouldn't even let me go through the doors of the area where they are done unless there was a major concern and the MRI couldn't be avoided...

Other than that I'm started to get very excited about this pregnancy :)


----------



## Holliems

How's everyone feeling today? 

I'm wondering how soon I should see a dr? Hoping my referral from the clinic I was going to goes through this week. They said it could take two weeks and if I don't hear from anyone then to call the insurance company. ...They said I am high risk though. I still don't understand why they classed me as that considering I've yet to see a dr. And if I am...then why would they refer me out of their clinic knowing it would take that long to see a dr?? Irritating. All I want is hcg levels and to know its not in my tubes. Which they could have done there but...didn't.


----------



## fairycat

They won't do any here before 6.5 weeks. Some places like hospitals won't do one until 8 weeks. If you're high risk, according to their bs, you may be able to get one sooner?

I'm definitely moody today, and my boobs hurt so bad. I broke down and bawled to hubby, because he asked me to clean and I had a headache, and that I didn't know what to eat for dinner... and they don't make any good gluten free chicken noodle soups. Other than that, I don't feel pregnant really.


----------



## hhimayy

It felt like I pulled a muscle in my lady region today. I was worried at first but then I remembered about ligament pain but I'm surprised that would be this early. 

Super irritable lately tho.


----------



## Holliems

I keep having quick sharp pain right above my pubic bone. Is that normal? Other than that sore boobs and achy cervix.


----------



## fairycat

Hollie - is it a muscle spasm?


----------



## fairycat

I watched the movie The Longest Ride tonight that I borrowed from a friend. It's a Nicholas Sparks story. Needless to say, I could barely handle watching it. My hubs came down in the middle of me crying like an idiot. I must've bawled for 10 minutes! 

I've been so irate with hubs today, pretty sure he's pissed at me. :(


----------



## pinkmonki

Hello ladies, hope it's okay if I join. 

Looks like baby number 4 will be joining us around August 21st. Making this my THIRD late August baby. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## MollyMalone

pinkmonki said:


> Hello ladies, hope it's okay if I join.
> 
> Looks like baby number 4 will be joining us around August 21st. Making this my THIRD late August baby. :dohh: :haha:

congrats!! 


We don't get a scan here until around 12 weeks. I'm considering booking a private one at 8weeks...


----------



## Tanikins

Check out my 6+5 "bump" - hello fatty :rofl:https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20151213_162918_zpsqnc3ulhx.jpg


----------



## fairycat

Congrats pink! 

Cute lil bloat bump tani!


Got my 3+ on the digi this morning!!! Means my hcg is doubling nicely :)


----------



## AngelOb

Can I join ladies? Got my :bfp: this morning on a wondfo. Faint but definitely there and crossing my fingers it does nothing but keep getting darker :) Looks like my rainbow baby is due August 21st!


----------



## fairycat

Yay congrats Angel!!


----------



## Holliems

Congrats Angel! 

I can't wait to start showing so I can blame my pants not fitting on that. (Gained almost 20lbs since we got married):laugh2:


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! Excited to join you with hopefully our first rainbow baby. I'm only 12dpo but got a positive on Saturday at 10dpo, and it was a lot darker this morning so things seem to be going well so far :cloud9:.

So far, symptoms have been daily nausea since Friday (mild and comes in waves), a weird tingly/cold feeling in my right hip, twinges and sharp pains here and there, and as of this morning my nips seem to be a little darker and more alert. My mmc I hardly had any nausea, so I'm hoping that different is good!


----------



## Tanikins

AngelOb said:


> Can I join ladies? Got my :bfp: this morning on a wondfo. Faint but definitely there and crossing my fingers it does nothing but keep getting darker :) Looks like my rainbow baby is due August 21st!

Massive congrats :happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

ksquared726 said:


> Hi ladies! Excited to join you with hopefully our first rainbow baby. I'm only 12dpo but got a positive on Saturday at 10dpo, and it was a lot darker this morning so things seem to be going well so far :cloud9:.
> 
> So far, symptoms have been daily nausea since Friday (mild and comes in waves), a weird tingly/cold feeling in my right hip, twinges and sharp pains here and there, and as of this morning my nips seem to be a little darker and more alert. My mmc I hardly had any nausea, so I'm hoping that different is good!

Also massive congrats :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

Congrats ksquared, glad to see you again!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, fairy! Good to see you too!


----------



## Magan85

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I have gotten 3 very faint positives on IC tests. I have done a digital that came back as not pregnant but had 2 faint positives after that. I think I may be pregnant just waiting for a for sure positive before I let myself get overly excited. I am 3 days late and my boobs are starting to feel heavy so I am hopeful that this is the real deal.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sounds like it's just early days Magan, try a digi again in a few days when your lines are a bit darker. Congrats tho, a line is a line!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats angel and ksquared!! X


----------



## Magan85

If this is a true positive I believe our due dates would be the same Mrs W.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes sounds like it Hun, I was 4 weeks on Friday so if you're 3 days late we will be the same!! Due date 20th August I believe!! Summer babies!! X


----------



## Magan85

Yep that's what the due date calculator said for me. August 20th. My son was born in May I guess I will find out why everyone said I was lucky not to be pregnant all summer lol.


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, I'm not fond of the thought of being pregnant in the summer... but if it means a healthy baby, it will all be worth it!


----------



## ksquared726

I like the summer pregnancy outfits better anyway to show off our bumps! My former due date was February so I would have been all bundled up with a big old bump right now. Weird!

I'm not even late yet, so it seems weird to know already!


----------



## Mrs W 11

My dd was a July baby and it wasn't too bad being pregnant in summer but I'm in the Uk so it's not that hot!! It was lovely having a summer baby though, taking her for walks in the pram and not worrying she'd freeze! Plus it wasn't cold when I was getting every 2-3 hours at night to feed her, that bit would be worse in winter I think. X


----------



## fairycat

You both bring up excellent points! Plus I guess it'd be easier to loose pregnancy weight in the summer/fall while it's still warm, eh?

My boobs are getting more sore by the day. :( And these headaches just won't stay away.


----------



## Holliems

I need a quick rant to people who will understand my frustration. 

I called my insurance company to make sure the clinic who said I was high risk actually did it so I could see a dr asap. I said they put the referral in before I left the clinic (Wednesday)They JUST put it in TODAY. It takes days to be processed to other clinic. Ok no big deal. They didn't note they told me I was high risk so I was told I wouldn't be seen until 12 weeks!! Wtf. I don't think so?! So now it's more than apparent I was being discriminated against because they were a Catholic clinic who disapproved of an abortion I had years ago. (I know the subject is touchy. Let me just say it was the hardest decision I've ever made) Anyway, I'll be 38 by the time I see a dr for even blood work. I've never had to wait so long. I don't understand. I called the insurance company back and explained that it made no sense. She agreed it was ridiculous and I'm hoping to be seen at 7 weeks like I should be. I'm so angry at that other clinic! For a group of people claiming to do Gods work, they're gambling with the health of an unborn child because they disapprove of a decision I made years ago. I tried explaining to DH why I was upset, but he doesn't understand the importance of seeing a dr sooner than later especially considering my age. (Blood work and all that) He's young and naive (23) and I think he sees me as young also and doesn't realize that at my age having a baby comes with extra risks. I'm so frustrated. Ok rant over.

Side note...ill be big and pregnant in TX this summer. It will feel like I'm in the pits of hell. :laugh2:


----------



## AngelOb

Holliems that's crazy that they are waiting until 12 weeks, especially if they classified you as high risk. It's good to get the blood work done and make sure everything is going the way that it should. I'm a little worried because I don't go in for a scan until 9 weeks and I lost my last one at 7 weeks.

Have you looked elsewhere for prenatal care that isn't a Catholic clinic? I agree that it's pretty terrible to discriminate because of a mistake made when you were younger, I don't think I would ever go back to that clinic.


----------



## Holliems

AngelOb said:


> Holliems that's crazy that they are waiting until 12 weeks, especially if they classified you as high risk. It's good to get the blood work done and make sure everything is going the way that it should. I'm a little worried because I don't go in for a scan until 9 weeks and I lost my last one at 7 weeks.
> 
> Have you looked elsewhere for prenatal care that isn't a Catholic clinic? I agree that it's pretty terrible to discriminate because of a mistake made when you were younger, I don't think I would ever go back to that clinic.

Oh, Ill never go back there! They sent me a survey and I put in a bad review. I just got off the phone with the clinic the Catholic clinic referred me to. They booked me for my first appointment for Dec. 28th. Im SO relieved. I will be 7 weeks that day. Im not sure what to expect, but I assume they will atleast do bloodwork.


----------



## Shula

Hello, everyone! I'm new to the forum and was referred here by a good friend who had a wonderful experience here during her pregnancy. I'm 37 and currently expecting my first after a bit of a struggle with fertility issues. I had an early scan a week ago, but there wasn't much to see. The doctor has me in for another scan this coming Thursday, and I'm so anxious and hopeful that we will see a heartbeat and all will be well. So far I figure I will be due around August 11, 2016.

I'm looking forward to meeting new friends, and I hope you will excuse me as I figure out how things work around here. :)


----------



## fairycat

Oh Hollie, how awfully frustrating!!!! Some Catholics (not all) are so focused on religion that they forget about other people's feelings and what it's like to be an actual human being. I guess it's like that with any religion, but I know Catholics can be very strict. Screw them!! I don't believe in abortions, but no judgment here. You gotta do what's right for you at the time. I'm so glad they got you in at 7 weeks! That's a day before I'm seen, I'm excited to share stories! At the first appointment, they _should_ give you a vaginal ultrasound, plus you'll pee in a cup and they'll probably do a pregnancy test. They may or may not offer you bloodwork. Every place does things differently though. I hope you get your u/s like you should get.


We've announced to both of my brothers now about our pregnancy. It feels nice to have something to get excited about again! I really feel like this pregnancy is normal this time, but there's always the thought at the back of my mind that the same thing will happen again. Sigh. I'm choosing to be hopeful! I think my mood swings are wearing off on my hubby. Also, my uterus feels warm tonight? I notice every little thing in my body, call me crazy. Hoping there's a good connection and blood exchange this time so we can have a healthy baby with a heartbeat.


----------



## fairycat

Hi Shula! I hope your appointment goes well and you see a heartbeat! It's always so nerve-wracking. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Shula

fairycat said:


> Hi Shula! I hope your appointment goes well and you see a heartbeat! It's always so nerve-wracking. Congrats on your pregnancy!

Hi, fairycat! Thank you so much! And it's very nerve-wracking. I am worrying quite a bit, which is why I think my friend recommended this forum. :)


----------



## Holliems

Thanks Fairy. I'm excited and super nervous about the appointment. I'm hoping for a scan too. My DD will be on break that day and I don't want her to know I'm pregnant just yet so it looks like DH won't be going in with me like I had wanted. I'm going to try to get it on video. I don't remember being so nervous about a pregnancy. I don't know why I feel it's doomed. I guess it's just that I want it so bad.


----------



## fairycat

Shula said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Shula! I hope your appointment goes well and you see a heartbeat! It's always so nerve-wracking. Congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> Hi, fairycat! Thank you so much! And it's very nerve-wracking. I am worrying quite a bit, which is why I think my friend recommended this forum. :)Click to expand...

Yeah, these forums are both good and bad, but so great for support! It scared me when I first came on here, but it prepared me for a lot of stuff I was clueless about.



Holliems said:


> Thanks Fairy. I'm excited and super nervous about the appointment. I'm hoping for a scan too. My DD will be on break that day and I don't want her to know I'm pregnant just yet so it looks like DH won't be going in with me like I had wanted. I'm going to try to get it on video. I don't remember being so nervous about a pregnancy. I don't know why I feel it's doomed. I guess it's just that I want it so bad.

Aw, that stinks! I don't think I could do it without my DH, you're brave! Hopefully it isn't doomed and you'll get great news!


----------



## ksquared726

Hollie - I'm glad you gave that clinic an awful review. That kind of stuff makes me so angry!! It's not like anyone really likes having an abortion, so to make it out like you're a bad person is terrible. I am pro choice so yeah, I get worked up over other people's discrimination. I'm glad you have an appointment already! Lucky! I just emailed my OB who helped me through my mmc. Hoping she will see me earlier than 8 weeks and maybe do a blood draw to check my progesterone or hcg levels. But then again, sometimes too much info leaves more room for worry and analyzing too much. 

Angel - These first few weeks are going to be nerve-wracking indeed! I lost mine after seeing a beautiful heartbeat at my 8 week scan, so I'm going to be terrified until I make it past the first tri I think. 

Shula - congrats and good luck at your appointment!

Fairy - I'm like you where I feel like this pregnancy will be ok but then I worry that there's something wrong with me and we'll lose it again. Also worried about ectopic because I've had this tingly/cold feeling in my hip for several days. Plus crampy twinges on the far right side. Just want to know that everything is ok!

Can't wait until I'm at least late. FF has tomorrow as the predicted AF, so I'm looking forward to being past it so it feels more real.


----------



## MollyMalone

Did another test today. The line is getting darker, nearly as dark (but not quite yet) as the control line. I was supposed to do my last digi but forgot! 

My son was born in April but it was still a bit cold in Spain. This one will be born in Dublin so it can go either way weather wise. I'm just hoping everything goes smoothly and the Dr allows me to go on holidays at around 34 weeks as I had planned. We shall see....


----------



## Tanikins

Hows everyone feeling?

Im exhausted. Im not tired as such but my body just wants to sit. Working 8+ hours in my feet is slowly killing me &#128557;


----------



## fairycat

Ksquared - I was like that too when I was waiting to miss my period. I just feared it would start regardless or something stupid. That's the one problem with testing early, extra waiting.

My body is physically tired - like I'll get winded walking up a hill or stairs and my legs burn so much. My heart rate also shoots up at times and I breathe deeper. Although I'm not really sleepy in the least. Last pregnancy I couldn't keep my eyes open and I was so run down all the time. Maybe the fact I have energy this time is a good sign? I also am taking iron in my prenatal, so that may help.


----------



## AngelOb

My body is tired as well. Fatigue was bad last time where I would go to bed around 7pm and sleep soundly, I feel like this time it's going to be the same time. I'll be on the couch with my OH watching TV and can't keep my eyes open at all. I am trying to do some pilates every night after work but I could only do 15 minutes yesterday before I felt winded and exhausted. We'll see how long this lasts, I'm sure for awhile.


----------



## Holliems

Thanks Ksq.

I am having so much trouble sleeping. I fall to sleep easy enough but I wake up in the night atleast twice and wake up before the sun is up. Im so tired...

No ms yet. I almost wish I had it. I dont really feel pregnant, still, and I cant stand it. I dont ever remember being so worried during a pregnancy. I wish I could just stop thinking about it. My 7 week appointment cant come soon enough!


----------



## andrea929

After a looooooong wait I am pregnant! I'm cautiously optimistic and praying for a sticky bean &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I had just started seeing a fertility doctor and it turns out I'm one of those ladies that got pregnant after the dye test - that's as far as I got! My appointment to look at follicle count this week is now repurposed into looking at lab results from yesterday's hcg blood test!

Ive gotten two FRER positives so far and I'm just so happy.

Due August 22 2016 based on LMP.

Cheers and sticky baby dust to everyone!


----------



## fairycat

Congrats andrea! 

I don't feel pregnant either, aside from horribly sore boobs and headaches that come and go.


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Andrea! My due date is 2 days after you :). 

Fairy - Totally. My first bfp I didn't test until 15dpo because I was so over the ttc process and I think I implanted much later, so didn't start having signs until 12dpo. This time it started at 9dpo. It feels like forever to wait!

This morning I felt OK, which then had me a little worried. I'm not tired yet but like Hollie I can fall asleep fine, but then I wake up around 4:30am every time. And the night before last I woke up only a couple of hours after I fell asleep and I was all sweaty. Otherwise I still have on and off mild nausea all day since Friday. Boobs seem to be changing but aren't sore yet. I have small ones though.


----------



## fairycat

OMG I wake up so sweaty too!! I was totally soaked the other night when I got up to pee. I had trouble sleeping at the beginning, but the past couple nights have been a good sleep. I don't think I woke up at all last night. When I do it's around 4-4:30, that's funny it's the same time for you. Hopefully sleeps getting better for you guys!

2 weeks exactly until my u/s. I'm actually more excited than nervous. I'm going to be a wreck and probably break down and cry when I walk into the u/s room.


----------



## Holliems

Ya'll...the clinic that said I was high-risk called me today because I had left a message asking for help setting up an appointment sooner than 12 weeks. (I got around all that) Anyway, when I told her that I wasnt referred as high-risk, the lady argued with me!! I told her that two different people said I wasnt in the system as high-risk and there was no point in arguing about it because I talked them into seeing me sooner. She said she would call the NEW clinic for me. I dont know why because like I said, I went around her. Anyway, a part of me cant help but laugh at this. Its so unbelievable to me. :laugh2: Why me?? haha So glad I wont be going back there. It was all a blessing in disguise! :laugh2: :wacko:


----------



## fairycat

That's so ridiculous! I'm glad you aren't going there too. I feel sorry for people that are.


----------



## AngelOb

Glad you aren't going back Holliems, that is absolutely ridiculous. Don't they know not to argue with a pregnant woman? It's impossible to win.

Congrats on the bfp Andrea! That's so exciting :)

I don't feel that pregnant either right now. I did have a touch of nausea this morning when I was eating eggs for breakfast but otherwise just the tiredness. As long as I'm healthy I'll take it I guess. I can't believe I have to wait until January 19th for my first appointment. The suspense is going to kill me...


----------



## Holliems

I wish I had something to keep my mind off being pregnant and worried. After my appointment, if there's a hb, I was thinking of investing in a doppler. I don't know how early you can pick up a heartbeat but man that would put me at ease!!


----------



## Magan85

Hi ladies, I took a first response test this morning and got a darker (still faint, but no squinting) line! So I am taking that as my official positive no more questioning! Called midwives and they will call me back with an appointment for beginning of January and I am waiting to hear back from my Drs office for blood work but they said they don't think she will want to see me this early.... Grrr Hope they call back soon.


----------



## Holliems

Congrats and welcome Magan!


----------



## fairycat

Congrats Magan!


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats magan :happydance:

Do we have a edd list???


----------



## fairycat

I don't think so. Some groups on here do a fb group with doc's to keep easy track of due dates, genders, etc.


----------



## Holliems

Who here is over 35? (The pregnant old lady age)


----------



## jtr2803

Welcome magan :thumbup:

I still feel worryingly normal compared to some of you ladies. Just waiting for my first midwife appointment. 

I'm 34 in spring and I have a dd from my previous marriage who is 15! I think they will treat me as a ftm again because of the age gap :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

Im 24 i feel 44 though :rofl:


----------



## Holliems

I'm 37 and being pregnant at my age scares me. I don't know why I'm completely healthy. I feel like a spring chicken! :laugh2: my youngest will be 9 when this one is born. I bet I've forgotten everything by now!


----------



## Magan85

I am 30 husband is 40. This baby will be our last as he doesn't want to be an "old dad" he says lol.


----------



## fairycat

I turned 34 in September, so not quite "over the hump" yet. Although with my bad back and sore joints I feel like I'm 80 years old some days :(

Speaking of being 80 years old... I reeeaaalllyyyy need a nap. I can't wait til work is over, this is painful! I did not get enough sleep last night, only 6.5 hrs, ugh.


----------



## andrea929

Hollie - what jerks!

Sometimes people at the clinic forget they are talking to humans and not just "dealing with" their tasks. Sorry you went through that. I'm glad you are able to laugh at it. She's not worth your energy. 



Holliems said:


> Ya'll...the clinic that said I was high-risk called me today because I had left a message asking for help setting up an appointment sooner than 12 weeks. (I got around all that) Anyway, when I told her that I wasnt referred as high-risk, the lady argued with me!! I told her that two different people said I wasnt in the system as high-risk and there was no point in arguing about it because I talked them into seeing me sooner. She said she would call the NEW clinic for me. I dont know why because like I said, I went around her. Anyway, a part of me cant help but laugh at this. Its so unbelievable to me. :laugh2: Why me?? haha So glad I wont be going back there. It was all a blessing in disguise! :laugh2: :wacko:


----------



## andrea929

@Fairycat and Angelob - thanks so much and congrats to you,too!! I don't feel pregnant, aside from being tired and feeling a little cloudy.If I didn't have two pee sticks, a missed period and a positive blood test w/ good levels I would not be convinced. :)BTW - Is mama brain supposed to start this early? I am losing words haha

Getting out of bed was so difficult (though I did wake up in the middle of the night like two of yoU, and then of course wake up again to go to work wishing I could just melt into the bed all morning). 

@HollieMS - me! I turned 35 in September. Does that make us "geriatric" in the fertility world? :D

@magan - congrats :) 

So..folks...DH and I are trying to decide if we are going to share the news on Christmas. I think it would make his parents really happy - but it IS early. Thoughts? You guys choosing to wait? It's really an individual choice, just curious!


----------



## ksquared726

Today my nausea hasn't been present hardly at all, so now I'm panicking lol. Feel pretty normal. Eager to test again to see if that line is darker. I think by tomorrow I'll officially be 1 day late. 

I'm 31 and DH just turned 32. This will be our first. 

Hollie - I have a Doppler that I got during my first pregnancy. However I didn't know at the time that when I bought it, that baby's heartbeat had already stopped and I was stressed that I couldn't find it. So I feel sorry for "past" me, hunting for a heartbeat that wasn't there. So I'm not sure whether I'd recommend it or not!


----------



## jtr2803

Welcome Andrea! 

I think we are telling my family at Xmas because they are here for dinner and will be suspicious when I don't drink anyway. We were thinking of telling his family that day too but we only want to tell his parents, not his siblings, which might be difficult, so we may wait till after our scan in new year.


----------



## Holliems

I tried to use a Doppler with my first pregnancy..over 15 years ago, and I could never pick up the hb. I'm wondering if dopplers these days are better. It very well may stress me out using one this time but I already feel super stressed about it. I dunno, we'll see. I don't remember being this worried with the other pregnancies. I wish I could tell the future so I could relax and enjoy it.


----------



## andrea929

Yeah, we are going to my husband's Dad's place on the 19th, and his mom's the next day. I am usually up for a glass or two of wine or a hot drink at Christmas, so they'll know something is up, even if we don't tell them! My husband wants to tell everyone at the dinner table at his Mother's and record it...I'm going to turn purple!! Hopefully he gets the reaction from his mother that he hopes :blush:

I'm a little nervous about telling few and not all - because we aren't telling most of my family back home yet...not until I am farther along. 

I wish you happiness in telling your family! It is nice of you to be considerate of your husband's siblings!



jtr2803 said:


> Welcome Andrea!
> 
> I think we are telling my family at Xmas because they are here for dinner and will be suspicious when I don't drink anyway. We were thinking of telling his family that day too but we only want to tell his parents, not his siblings, which might be difficult, so we may wait till after our scan in new year.


----------



## Magan85

Someone had posted that they are going to tell the people that they would want to know either way. I mentioned it to my husband because he was on the fence about telling family so early as he and his ex wife had a few early miscarriages. Our son is his first. He came around to the idea, we having dinner with his family on Christmas and my mother will be there too so we are going to have a shirt made that says "Santa is promoting me to big brother August 2016" The shirt will make only a quick appearance as I fear pictures popping up on Facebook by accident. We don't plan to tell anyone else until after an ultra sound.


----------



## andrea929

I like that a lot! How cute :) 

I may put the kibosh on the video for reasons you mention below. I think it's ok to let the announcement be a happy memory. Plus if it gets shared later on facebook or something it will only hurt my family that we purposefully did not tell them the same day. There are a couple on my side that I love dearly that I would want to know either way but unfortunately it will inevitably leak to people I am not ready to share with so...we can't tell them yet.

His dad will be easy - we bought him a tee shirt to unwrap that says "STAY CALM and let GRANDPA fix it" with some little tools on it (because his dad is a jack of all trades), we got his mom and step dad a book titled "grandma, grandpa and me". This will be their gift to unwrap if I can talk my husband out of the dinner table announcement hehehe.




Magan85 said:


> Someone had posted that they are going to tell the people that they would want to know either way. I mentioned it to my husband because he was on the fence about telling family so early as he and his ex wife had a few early miscarriages. Our son is his first. He came around to the idea, we having dinner with his family on Christmas and my mother will be there too so we are going to have a shirt made that says "Santa is promoting me to big brother August 2016" The shirt will make only a quick appearance as I fear pictures popping up on Facebook by accident. We don't plan to tell anyone else until after an ultra sound.


----------



## fairycat

Andrea - thanks! Join the we don't feel pregnant club! It's weird that all of us don't feel pregnant. 

We've already told parents and my brothers and nieces. That's all we are telling this time when it comes to family. I've told one friend and my supervisors, and he's told a coworker who has been there for him when we lost our last. No telling the rest of our friends this time, too many questions were asked the last time as well as comments I wish were never said. Plus my friend has been trying to get pregnant since 2 or 3 months before us - so about 6 months now. To tell her I've gotten pregnant twice now is going to be hard. I don't know how I'm going to approach that one.


----------



## andrea929

About your friends...That's very tough. I think it is nice of you to be thoughtful in your approach telling them, just don't be apologetic about it if you can avoid it. I really have no idea how I'd approach it though. It is a delicate thing.however I will say that hopefully they can be happy for you. I am very happy for you knowing the little I do about your story, and when we were trying I loved hearing about success after people had challenges. It gave me hope. Maybe it will give your friend hope too. 

So about not feeling pregnant honestly I'm so excited but so afraid to BE excited and just let it overcome me- DH and I have been married 6 + years and not avoiding for most of those years. Trying trying for a year and a half. I'd gotten some test results when I explored why that might be, saying I had very low AMH and was told by my gyno that getting pregnant naturally was not likely. It kind of stripped my hope and I was pretty broken up about it. I'm so overjoyed for his happy little miracle but really scared of the what if. Looking at the positive pee sticks felt like a mirage! But it's real &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;i think I also thought I felt something all those months I didn't turn out pregnant that its a little bewildering that once I really am I'm not feeling a whole lot!

I will take feeling good though. If I am blessed to get farther along I hear it may get more "real"...real quick! Hehe





fairycat said:


> Andrea - thanks! Join the we don't feel pregnant club! It's weird that all of us don't feel pregnant.
> 
> We've already told parents and my brothers and nieces. That's all we are telling this time when it comes to family. I've told one friend and my supervisors, and he's told a coworker who has been there for him when we lost our last. No telling the rest of our friends this time, too many questions were asked the last time as well as comments I wish were never said. Plus my friend has been trying to get pregnant since 2 or 3 months before us - so about 6 months now. To tell her I've gotten pregnant twice now is going to be hard. I don't know how I'm going to approach that one.


----------



## ksquared726

It sounds like we're all on the same page with who we're telling. So far I've told my mom and dad, and DH told his sister today while they were talking about a very sad and scary medical issue with DH's mom. So far that's it, but we're planning to tell his parents, the rest of our siblings, two of my best friends, and a really close family friend. They all knew last time and I'm eager to share the good news after the sadness. My department at work knew too, but I think I'll wait a few weeks to tell them or maybe longer. Some other relatives who knew last time we're going to wait until at least after the first scan or maybe wait until 2nd tri. 

It doesn't feel real yet! Maybe a few more strong positives. I skipped today and will be testing again in the morning. A bit nervous and really hoping the line is darker!


----------



## Tanikins

Ive only told my best friend. She however has a large mouth and has told most of her family, but told them not to say anything. So we are all very aware of the large elephant in the room but no-ones talking about it :haha:


----------



## MollyMalone

Congrats everyone who just had a new BFP!!

I got a letter today saying that I have an appointment at the hospital on the 4th! So excited!! I hope DH can make it but I doubt it...

So far no nausea, it's early days but hopefully it'll stay that way. I am however VERY gassy and started having hemorroids!!! Nightmare!! I only had them postpartum with my son... 

We already told my mom, my bosses and one colleague. DH told one friend. I told my sister behind DHs back (she doesn't really care). He can't find out because he'd want to tell his family and that's a NO NO. They'll just spread the news like the did with my son and we are visiting in February so I want to tell them in person, but it's a surprise trip for DH and I can't tell him that. 

I'm 27 btw and DH is 37 but he'll be 38 by the time the baby is born. He has way more energy than me though hahaha


----------



## Magan85

fairy cat - don't feel bad about telling your friend. It took us a year to get pregnant with our son. About 11 months into trying my best friend asked me to go for coffee (wasn't unusual we went for coffee all the time)She knew we were trying and that I was getting really frustrated with it all. She ended up telling that she was pregnant they weren't trying so it was unexpected. She wanted to tell me in person which I really respected. I felt jealous at first but my excitement for her was far beyond it! I ended up getting my positive a few weeks later and our boys are 8 weeks apart in age and they love each other! 

Andrea - What a great success story for you!!! I love hearing about those type of success stories! 

I don't feel pregnant yet either, a little nausea here and there but nothing to bad yet. I am really hoping to see my Dr sooner rather than later they told me they would call back yesterday but I haven't heard from them. I just want to ask for anti nausea meds as I had bad morning sickness with my son and would rather have it before it hits so I have it when I need it. I have been taking dollar store tests every day just to ease my mind. I will stop once the test line is as dark as the control line.


----------



## Magan85

Mollly my husband and I are 10 years apart in age too. He acts like he is still in his 20s lol.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks Andrea and Magan. I definitely am not and won't be apologetic to my friend, but after a loss and seeing other people with babies, it gave me a little insight to what she may be feeling. I want to approach it gently. I may just tell her alone and not in our group of friends lIke last time. She had made the comment to me when I got married that'd I'd better not get pregnant before her, because she knew we would try right away. I was so afraid she'd be mad at me the first time, but she ended up texting me after I told her and my friends and told me she was really happy for us. I mean, I know she'll be happy for us, but it's hard on my end - I'm nervous. 

Andrea - there are lots of stories out there where doc's have said to a woman she can't have kids, then she gets pregnant! Doc's can only assume, but God and life sometimes have other plans! I love hearing that you got pregnant anyway, what a beautiful story! I hope we all end up with beautiful healthy babies in August!! 

As far as me feeling not pregnant, I think it's a good sign. I felt so off last time, just generally not well and had a lot of cramps and was so drained all the time. Now it makes sense why I felt that way. I also had a lot of spotting and was put on progesterone. So this time is a godsend.

Tani - ugh, I hate the elephant in the room nobody talks about!!!


----------



## AngelOb

I don't think we'll be telling anyone at Christmas. I wish I was confident enough to but after my last two losses I'm scared that I will have to explain everything all over again, but at the same time my aunts know about my loss as does my parents. So far we just told the "moms" (mine, his, my stepmom) and I have told a close friend of mine.

As for feeling pregnant. I just took another test and in two days it's definitely a darker line which makes me feel a ton better. I am exhausted, I mean wake up after 9 hours and feel like I need to go back to bed and falling asleep at work. I also have a stuffy nose which I know is caused by pregnancy. Oh and the emotions...oh my goodness I balled over crab ragoon last night. OH got me two tiny pieces and not a whole order and that was supposed to be my meal in my mind. He had to go find another place to order from for me. I was literally having a meltdown. No nausea yet though...I'll hold off on that until the average 6 weeks if I can.


----------



## ksquared726

Hey ladies. I got up an hour earlier than usual and had to pee so bad and I forgot to go in a cup, so when I woke up again and went again the sample color was kinda light. So then my subsequent test was lighter than Monday when I had a good concentrated sample, but darker than Sunday. Not exactly putting my mind at ease but I had very bad nausea trying to fall back asleep this morning, a very high temp and another morning of diarrhea/gas (sorry tmi). I've had that for 3-4 days straight. So I think everything is fine. Will try to test tomorrow morning or tonight with a more concentrated sample. Only 14dpo so I'm 4 weeks now and I'll be officially late after today!


----------



## fairycat

I am super tired today. Husband went to bed early (usually I get a good 2 hrs of sleep before he comes to bed) and snored up a loud storm! It was one of those nights I woke up every 2 hrs. I wanted to tell him to go sleep on the couch :growlmad:

I stayed up way later than I wanted to last night, because one of my aunts ordered some snowmen that I make. I stayed up to make hers, only for her to tell me that she doesn't want them anymore. I make them out of socks, and for some stupid reason she was under the impression that I knit them, and they all look the same?? I'm like.. oh no.. way too much time there. So I'm kinda pissed about that.


----------



## Tanikins

Id be annoyed aswell fairycat. I crochet blankets and people just dont realise how much time/effort goes into them


----------



## hhimayy

I'm feeling the exhaustion as well. I wanted to keep up my workouts to help with weight gain aND avoid pre eclampsia but I'm just too tired :(


----------



## Tanikins

hhimayy said:


> I'm feeling the exhaustion as well. I wanted to keep up my workouts to help with weight gain aND avoid pre eclampsia but I'm just too tired :(

I feel your pain. I norms run 4 5ks a week. Today i had to stop and walk from 0.5 k. Did incline walk up to 2k then did 10k on the bike. Im told it improves in the 2nd tri


----------



## AngelOb

I feel you on trying to keep up exercise. I did 15 mins of pilates Monday but yesterday I was way too exhausted. Hoping to get some time in tonight


----------



## fairycat

I want to try to exercise, but I get so out of breath when I just walk up the stairs. I'm thinking about going for lots of walks, at least it's something.

Tanikins - I crochet too, and you're right that people don't realize how much work goes into it. Heck, if I knit the "sweaters" for the snowmen, I wouldn't be charging $10 I can tell you that!! I'd charge more like $50 and nobody would pay it. Some people.


----------



## andrea929

Ok...Crab Rangoon made me lol. Though I feel bad chuckling, I'm sure the fury was real at the time!! 

Fairycat I'd be annoyed for sure. Can you hand make this thing for me out of love? Oh just kidding don't want it. &#128530;&#128530;m

Thanks for the love ladies and I hope everyone has a great day!

Took me soooo long to get out of bed today. I'm so thankful that it's the holidays and work is slowing down. I've got until the 4th to rest up after Friday...

I saw this Yoda meme and thought of the sleepy mommies to be - if my attempt to share it doesn't work the net of it is "the force needs 5 more minutes" hehe


----------



## fairycat

Is anybody else's heart racing at times? The other day my pulse was up to 104. Now after lunch and sitting at my desk a while my pulse is 110. It's making me nervous. (My phone can take my heart rate)


----------



## Holliems

No mine hasn't raced but it's fluttered. I don't know fairy. Might be worth talking to a nurse about. Maybe it's because you're tired. ...But you said you've been getting winded too. I say call a nurse.


----------



## fairycat

I'll call and talk to a nurse just to have her tell me I'm miscarrying again. I hate talking to that office that's not the doctor. Everything I read on the internet says increased blood flow. It's gone down now to 92. I may give them a call anyway. Now my face is hot again.


----------



## andrea929

Sending you feel better wishes <3 <3 I read that due to hormonal changes and increased blood flow palpitations and a bit of racing heart can be normal. I'm sure it doesn't feel good though.

Not sure about you, but Sometimes my heart races when I'm anxious. The more I become aware of it the more anxious I get. Could checking the phone for stats be making you hyper aware of it? Maybe get some air and take nice long breaths and see if it helps you feel a little better.

Call doc too if it feels right.<3 Keep us posted. We'll be thinking of ya!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fairy I agree with the others, I think the increased heart rate is due to increasing blood volume. I think your blood volume doubles during pregnancy so your heart has to work much harder. I've had some palpitations. If you are worried though do go and see your Dr, it's what they are there for. X


----------



## fairycat

Thanks ladies.

So, I specifically asked for the nurse that I like to call me back. Well, the nurse that told me I would probably miscarry called me back. Ugh!!! At first she was like, "you're too early in your pregnancy to be feeling these things." Then when I said when I get winded, I'm usually walking up stairs and just get tired so fast. Then she backtracks and says it's common. It's like she doesn't know what she's talking about or something. Luckily my doc had just walked out of a patient's room so she put me on hold. He said it's probably due to blood volume, but to keep an eye on it. If it becomes constant and I feel dizzy or sick, etc to go to the ER.


----------



## Magan85

I might have told that nurse off, you can blame it on the hormones lol. Glad you were able to talk to your doctor.


----------



## fairycat

Ok, I'm starting to feel pregnant. I can tell my uterus is bigger, it's uncomfortable to lean forward too much when sitting. I found myself adjusting all day. My acid reflux has kicked up. It seems Cheerios is the only thing that makes it better. Thank goodness Cheerios went gluten free. 

When I wake up in the morning I'll be 5 weeks! That's exciting! This time last pregnancy I had been spotting for almost a week. Ill take my milestones a day at a time.


----------



## AngelOb

Yay fairy! I'm waiting it out over here I feel like getting to 5w is killing me lol. I wasn't as tired today but oh man the constipation hit early so now I know I have that to look forward to. One day at a time is what I'm trying to do.


----------



## jtr2803

You lot are worrying me! I'm 5+4 and apart from a bit of Boob tenderness, bloat and a short temper I feel pretty normal..... :shrug:


----------



## fairycat

Ah, don't feel worried, most of us here haven't really felt anything. My bloat is terrible too, and digestion definitely not optimal. Woke up just now around 4am and feel sick to my stomach so need to eat something... hate that feeling.


----------



## Tanikins

Just won a massive bundle of mat clothes on ebay (5 jean, 5 dresses, tshirts, skirt, work trousers etc). It was 14.49 plus postage, considering most mat jeans are 15-25 i feel ive got a great bargain :happydance:


----------



## Magan85

That's awesome Tanikins! I was just thinking this morning that I can't wait to get back into maternity clothes! I loved the maternity pants so much I wore then until my son was 6 months old lol. 

I haven't felt much other than nausea here and there and my boobs are starting to get a bit tender. 

Is anyone else still getting faint lines? I thought they would be as dark as or almost as dark as the test line by now. Its starting to make me worry. I do see a slight progression from my first tests though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am cramping and red bleeding. Absolutely devastated and can't believe it. X


----------



## Magan85

Oh no Mrs W, I am so sorry. I pray that its nothing *hugs*


----------



## Tanikins

Im so sorry mrs w. Hopefully its nothing. Have you rang docs?

Will be thinking about you


----------



## Mrs W 11

I have, I'm only 4+6 so too early for a scan. Advice was just rest and wait x


----------



## AngelOb

Oh no MrsW! I'm keeping my fx'd it's nothing and that peanut is ok.

Don't feel worried about not having symptoms jtr. I feel perfectly normal today, the symptoms come and go, bbs aren't that tender right now at all and without the positive test I would just think AF is about to start. 6w is when they say symptoms really start to kick in.

Magan as long as the lines are darker than they were that means you have more hcg. I refuse to test everyday but I tested yesterday and it's not as dark as the control line but definitely darker than my first tests were so that gave me some relief. 3 more days and I'll be week 5 and past the point where I had my chemical.


----------



## ksquared726

Jtr - Most of the time I feel completely normal too. I'm not getting nauseous as often as I was the first few days, which of course makes me worry. Thankfully I can keep taking tests and today it was much darker! And the symptoms I have this time are different than last time, and that pregnancy was fine at my 8 week scan. Everybody and every pregnancy is different, and many ladies don't have hardly any symptoms until the bump starts growing! 

Tanikins - good find! I only bought a few things last pregnancy but I never got to wear them. I hid them away in a box in the closet, so I'm really hoping and looking forward to being able to wear the maternity pants! We'll all also start having bumps growing in the spring, so hello cute maternity dresses! I really hope this sticks so I can wear them. 

Mrs. W - I'm so so so sorry you're going through this worry. Hopefully your bean is ok and the bleeding subsides. But if not, there are lots of ladies here who have gone through it (including me) and are so supportive. Big big hugs and I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

Megan - My lines have been very faint all week, and I haven't had good pee samples so I haven't had the obvious darkening either. But today I had a really good sample and finally saw a very obvious progression. Line still doesn't show up immediately after the liquid washes across the strip, and certainly not as dark as the control but I wouldn't expect that yet for me because I'm only 4+1. 

Feeling much better with the test this morning. And I'm finally late for AF. Time is draaaaaaggggging.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fairycat

Oh no Mrs W, I would be so devastated too :( I hope the bleeding stops! It's so hard when you know there's nothing you can do but wait and see what happens, how excrutiating. Hugs and love <3


----------



## fairycat

Tanikins - how awesome!! I can't wait to get to the point of needing maternity clothes, never got to that point before. Hopefully I can find some good deals too!

Magan - what brand of test are you using? Can you post a picture? I was using Wondfos and it was getting progressively darker, then all of a sudden it got super light and I freaked out! Especially since the day before the nurse told me I was probably having a chemical. Took another one right away and it was just a faulty test, or test with much less dye. If you're using cheapies, they aren't good for progression.

ksquared - woohoo for being late!! Always such a great feeling!


----------



## ksquared726

Just got a bloody nose (2nd this week) and yesterday I was so clutsy and forgetful. Dropped my necklace down the sink, forgot to grab breakfast when I left the house, got confused trying to figure out how to swipe a parking pass to exit a parking lot, and then in the evening I broke this huge vase while we were hanging garland on our fireplace. Wonder what today will bring. :dohh:


----------



## Holliems

Mrs W so sorry this is happening! I have read that spotting can be nothing to worry about in the end. I hope that's the case for you. (Hugs)


----------



## MollyMalone

MrsW so sorry!!!! I hope it turns out to be ok in the end. 


I started having nausea last night and on and off today but mild enough. Haven't actually vomited. Other than that I'm extremely tired! I have a work party tonight and don't know how I'm gonna manage. Have been in and out of meetings all day and I just couldn't stop yawning or keep my eyes open. At least I'm driving and have an excuse for not drinking


----------



## Holliems

I still haven't felt sick. A tiny bit emotional though. I went to my daughters 3rd grade Christmas program this morning and got teary eyed watching the other kids sing and dance! My daughter hadn't even walked on stage yet! 

Some of the stress and worry has let up. I keep reminding myself, what will be will be.


----------



## Magan85

I don't remember how to post pictures lol. But I have been using different brands because I wanted to be sure that it wasn't the tests I was using at first. I had 3 faint positives on IC tests but negatives on digitals (there were 2 lines on those though) So I went out and bought 4 different kinds like a maniac lol. I got a really good line with a FRER and have been using dollar store ones since. I have been saving my last FRER and clear blue digital for when the line starts to get darker. I might be obsessive... Lol I have been comparing the ones that are the same though.


----------



## fairycat

haha ksquared you sound like me last week! My brain has totally not been working properly. Now it's turned into not being able to speak clearly what I am trying to say. Blame that on lack of sleep.

I've just been feeling sick a little here and there, nothing to call morning sickness though. I'm surprised I haven't woken up more nights and needed to eat. 

I'm starting to really need sleep. I'm having a hard time sleeping at night now and just so exhausted and sleepy during the day.


----------



## Holliems

Magan, you've gotta click on the paper clip. If you're on your phone, I dunno.


----------



## andrea929

Hey Magan - Re Tests- what time of day did you take them? Was it evening? Maybe if you take another make sure it is FMU? (some say SMU)

I tortured myself last night with an evening test session -

I used one of those clearblue digi ones that *tells you how many weeks past ovulation *it thinks you are - so those things read 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks if you are pg. So if you're 4 weeks pregnant, it should read 1-2 or 2-3 depending on your HCG levels.

I will not be peeing on sticks in the evening anymore because the result may be diluted resulting in a line that looks lighter or a digi that tells you you're 1-2 weeks (when you'd expect 2-3 based on known bloods). It freaked me out. I was like oh no this means my levels dropped and worried all night.

Thankfully I had another test and dipped it in a cup of nice dark FMU this morning and got my 2-3 result I expected. 

I have new blood results coming in today in just a couple of hours so hopefully numbers will have doubled (or close to) and I can rest easy again. But I wigged myself out with that test and I'm probably going to steer clear from them for a little while, take care of myself, keep on praying that I have a sticky one and let it be. (easier said than done)

Ms W my thoughts are with you - praying that this is just a little spotting but I can imagine how you are feeling!! <3

Ksquared - lol. Me too. mama brain is real!!

Fairy- hope you are feeling great today!



Everyone - Sending you guys cheer and feel good wishes!!! :)


----------



## jtr2803

Mrs W have a big hug :hugs: I really hope it's nothing to worry about. 

Thanks for reassurance ladies, I'm almost looking forward to Ms now! I did a cb digi yesterday but it still said 2-3, read that happens to lots of ladies so debating whether to test again at weekend or just leave it till my scan. 

Off to see star wars tonight, hubby is a huge fan!


----------



## Holliems

Jtr when is your scan?


----------



## jtr2803

Jan 4th hollie, they close next week for Xmas. Just feels like ages away


----------



## Tanikins

jtr2803 said:


> Mrs W have a big hug :hugs: I really hope it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Thanks for reassurance ladies, I'm almost looking forward to Ms now! I did a cb digi yesterday but it still said 2-3, read that happens to lots of ladies so debating whether to test again at weekend or just leave it till my scan.
> 
> Off to see star wars tonight, hubby is a huge fan!

I didnt get my 3+ untill 6+2. At 5+5 i got a 2-3


----------



## fairycat

Is anybody else getting the ligament type pains? I just got out of my car when I got home for lunch and it stopped me in my tracks! Sharp pains on both sides. Ouch


----------



## andrea929

I had them on the fronts of my legs the day I was officially late!



fairycat said:


> Is anybody else getting the ligament type pains? I just got out of my car when I got home for lunch and it stopped me in my tracks! Sharp pains on both sides. Ouch


----------



## MollyMalone

I haven't had anything like that yet but I've been feeling some cramps which is scary


----------



## fairycat

I am seriously having a hard time staying awake today. I really want to lie my head on the desk and sleep. Uggghhh...


----------



## Holliems

Yawwwn just woke up. Yes, I'm getting pulling pain sometimes depending on how I move.


----------



## andrea929

Seriously. One more work day until I can sleep in!!Are you all going to get some holiday time off? I have two more meetings this week, tomorrow is just going to be getting through the day. At least work is VERY quiet right now.

I wasn't tired at first today (running on adrenaline perhaps). Now that I've eaten lunch I'm pooped and a little nauseated. Bed sounds AMAZING. But I'm going to pull through the day and socialize a little bit later tonight. I have an ongoing "knitting" night with my best friend and her aunt, sister and cousin. We always drink more wine than knit. the Aunt has been known to pour me just a little bit even if I refuse it. I'm going to have to share the news with this crowd to avoid the vino (also I'm kind of happy to share) :)


----------



## AngelOb

Fairy I am with you on the exhaustion, Tuesday was awful but yesterday and today have been better. Around this time though I start yawning hard core and just feel like I'm ready for bed. Still have two more hours too.

Have you ladies been running to the bathroom non-stop yet? I am drinking more water than normal but I feel like I'm going once an hour. Isn't it too early for that?

No ligament pains yet, every now and then some slight cramps but I think that's just poppy seed burrowing deeper and getting nice and snug to grow (at least that's what I tell myself to calm nerves)


----------



## fairycat

I had to pee a lot in the middle of week 4, but not as often anymore. I think my body may be used to the increased water intake by now or something. I still have to go in the middle of the night, which before I never did. I don't think it's too early. On my pregnancy app it says that's to be expected. It's from the increase in hcg in the urine.. it stimulates the kidneys or something like that.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Can I join you ladies? I just found out that I am pregnant and due August 26, 2016 :)

I'm already having stretching pains too, feels like a pulling sensation and I have this constant pinching type pain on my lower left side. I don't think it is from where the baby implanted, I think it is from the corpus luteum cyst. Also having lots of heartburn and headaches.


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats lilmiss :thumbup:


----------



## Holliems

Hey lilmiss!! Welcome! 

How do you know it's a cyst? I was having dull pain on my right side all week. Thought it might be a cyst but today I haven't felt it at all.


----------



## Magan85

Congrats lilmiss!


----------



## andrea929

Congrats and welcome lilmiss! :thumbup:


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats lilmiss! Welcome to August mommies :)


----------



## fairycat

Yay lilmiss, you joined us! 

I had a cyst last time, it's kinda painful. It does come and go. 

I'm feeling weird tonight... I ate dinner then watched a movie with hubs. I was half lying down and got up and my dinner was in my throat. Now my head just feels weird... just cloudy and almost dizzy. I'm going to try to go to sleep early tonight. I hope I can, I've had heartburn all day.


----------



## ksquared726

Welcome lilmiss!!

I think I had a cyst too. Since 8-9dpo until maybe two days ago I had sharp pains that would come every now and again, and a weird tingly/cold feeling that would spread down my thigh. I still get a little ache here and there but it's subsiding. I googled it because I was freaking out about ectopic and read about the corpus luteum cyst. Phew! Felt so relieved that it was a thing

Not much in the way of symptoms today. Not overly tired yet or anything - just waking up early to pee is all. Actually going to see Star Wars tonight so I'll be tired at work tomorrow!


----------



## fairycat

I had to put on a bra, my boobs hurt so bad. They feel incredibly bruised and hot. I actually stuck them in the freezer for a few when I got ice cream.

Needless to say I got in bed and am wide awake and hungry. Figures.


----------



## AngelOb

Ugh ladies last night I woke up after falling asleep for about an hour or two. I was having cramping, cold sweats, and even threw up. I had the same thing when I was 6w with my last pregnancy and I'm almost 100% positive it's constipation cramping. I can't believe that it's starting this early though. I puked, went to the bathroom and instantly felt better. It's such a scary thing though because I wasn't in control of my body. Hoping that's the only episode, I'm working really hard to get enough water and fiber I thought I was doing ok with it. Apparently not....


----------



## Magan85

Angel - I'm sorry that morning sickness has struck you already. I had it really bad with my son I'm hoping it wont be as bad this time. I am really struggling with my water intake. I am not much of a water drinker to begin with.

Mrs W how are you doing today?


----------



## fairycat

Ugh, that sounds awful Angel! 

I struggle with water too, but I'm so darn thirsty these days, at least that helps make me drink.


----------



## ksquared726

Angel, you poor thing! I have the opposite problem, lol. At least it's only once a day. Last time, I would switch between diarrhea and constipation. 

Went to sleep at 1:30am because we watched Star Wars and then I was already waking up before my alarm around 6am and had to pee so bad. That's the only time I really notice needing to pee more. Also this whole time, and especially last night and today, been very burpy. Feeling very classy, lol.


----------



## fairycat

The husband went to see Star Wars last night too, and I was ecstatic, because I got a solid 3 hrs of sleep before he came home and started snoring :D lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thank you for the warm welcome and congrats to you all as well... I feel at home here already! :)

Holliems I had an early ultrasound done with my last four pregnancies because I was having this sharp, stabbing, pinching type pain similar to what you all described. They wanted to check to make sure it wasn't ectopic. With each one I had a cyst on one of my ovaries that was causing the pain. This time there is a constant dull ache on my left side. My doctor told me that the reason you have it is because it releases hormones to take care of the baby until the placenta takes over at 12 weeks, then it is supposed to shrink or go away completely.


----------



## Holliems

Thanks lilmiss. The ache has stopped. I haven't had any cramping in two days. I hate all the worry. Hoping for a scan at my 7 week appointment. I also plan on getting a private scan at 9 weeks and 12. I found a place that will do them for $37.


----------



## Magan85

My Doctors office finally called back today and said she didn't want to see me any sooner than 8 weeks and that she doesn't feel its necessary to do bloodwork if I got a positive test at home. This is already so different than when I was pregnant with my son. I went in for bloodwork the day I got my positive and went back 2 more times to make sure my levels were rising. Anyone else not having bloodwork? I am also waiting for my first appointment with my midwife which they said would probably be around 10 weeks. I am not sure if my Dr would still see me knowing I will be going with a midwife I just want confirmation, and a dating scan would be lovley lol.


----------



## Holliems

Magan I haven't had blood work done yet. The clinic won't see me sooner than 7 weeks. At first they tried having me wait until 12 but I pitched a mini fit.


----------



## AngelOb

Magan I haven't had bloodwork done either and I don't have a first appointment until 9w and a few days. I found it surprising because of my history but at the same time I don't want to have to worry about whether or not my levels will rise, or if they are high enough for how far along I am. I just want to be happy I'm pregnant right now and stay positive. Wish I could see bub at 7w like last time because that's when I lost my last one but maybe this is a blessing in disguise not having to go in early. What will be, will be, we can't prevent an impending miscarriage at this stage anyway.

ksquared I know what you mean by burpy, it's all day everyday at this point for me :) so lady like


----------



## fairycat

It depends on what doctor you see. Some are all about bloodwork, while others don't want to bother with you until your scan. With my first pregnancy, my doc took bloods mainly to check my progesterone and hcg because I had been spotting for a week. This time I've switched doctors, and since I've had a loss he doesn't want to put extra stress on me to do diagnostics, unless I'm having problems. I'm all for that, because I hate giving blood, it makes me feel faint and creeps me out. I've been offered bloods twice by the nurse when I called, but I happily declined.

Although, if you call back and insist on bloods or ask, they will probably do it. If your doc is at all accomodating, they will do that for you.


----------



## andrea929

I've had bloodwork done twice the day I found out I was pregnant, and then again two days later, to ensure levels were rising appropriately (happily, they are!) :)

However the only reason they are doing this is because I had just started visiting a fertility clinic due to challenges getting pregnant. Before they could even do an AFC count I turned up pregnant naturally. 

I think because this was unexpected and because I was seeing a fertility doctor they did the blood work.

I wouldn't be surprised if I would not have otherwise been seen for a couple more weeks had I been working with an OB.


----------



## fairycat

My husband more than made up for his snoring! A coworker was talking about a new restaurant in town that makes good tamales, and she got me in the mood to have some. My hubs got off work early today and I kind of joked with him to get me tamales. He said he would... but I kinda thought he was joking. Not only did he get me tamales, he surprised me with horchata too!! My fav. Yummm :)


----------



## andrea929

Yayy good hubby! :)


----------



## MollyMalone

You are one lucky lady fairycat!!


DH abandoned me to watch starwars with his friends tonight. I wasn't too happy about it even knew it had been planned for weeks but for some reason when I'm pregnant I become more clingy when I'm nothing like that without being pregnant. So I ended up getting loads of junk food after work and ate a lot of it while watching netflix (after putting DS to bed). NOT A GOOD IDEA, felt sooo sick shortly after! Now I'm contemplating going to bed, but at the same time want to enjoy the alone time.. :shrug::dohh:


----------



## AngelOb

I thought OH was going to want to go out tonight and I would have to force myself to stay awake and explain why I wasn't drinking but randomly he asked if I would pick up a redbox movie on my way home and we'll hang out in pajamas and have a movie night. Obviously I said YES. I am so excited to just hang out and eat popcorn at home with my hunny.


----------



## andrea929

I have this big idea I'm going to work out tonight...but what will probably happen is I'll go home and make cookies and veg with DH and the dog - alright!! :dance: 

Happy Friday everyone :)


----------



## AngelOb

Lol Andrea I thought the same thing and here I sit in my pajamas with my cats. :haha: so lazy


----------



## fairycat

Molly - mine went to Star Wars 2 nights in a row. I am ok with it, because it allows me to sleep!! Usually I'm clingy too, but I like my sleep more lol

Lazy Friday nights are the best! Glad you guys are having one too. The dog took a nap with me this evening. I was trying to watch Miracle on 34th St, but that failed.


----------



## andrea929

Haha. I hope you both enjoy your lazy Friday nights!

I made to the gym, but so far I'm just in the bistro, eating! &#128514;


----------



## Holliems

Angel does oh not know you're pregnant yet?


----------



## AngelOb

He knows. I meant more so around his friends, we don't want a lot of people knowing until after the first scan


----------



## Holliems

I should of waited to tell people too. I wish I had but I was too excited and shocked lol.


----------



## ksquared726

Haha - I napped tonight too and was super weird and loopy when I woke up. 

Got a blood test today to check my progesterone levels to see if I need to start he suppositories. I'm torn because it was so annoying last time and I don't know if I even needed them and then had a mmc anyway that I maybe would have discovered sooner if I wasn't on it. But then again, would rather cover my bases. Not sure what to do but I'm glad I pushed for the test to see where I'm at on my own. 

Also can't remember if I told you guys, but my doc is seeing me earlier this time because of the mmc so I get my first scan on Jan. 8! Will be 7+2.


----------



## jtr2803

That's great news ks! I think there are quite a few of us having scans early January :thumbup:

I got my 3+ on digi today! I said to hubby so I'm definitely pregnant then and he looked at me like durrrr :haha:. I still haven't heard from midwife yet, I think it will be after Xmas now. 

I thought we could try and stay an Edd list, so if you reply quoting the message I'll put below this you can add your due date before or after mine and we will try and keep it going?


----------



## jtr2803

Jtr2803 Edd August 13th 2015 :happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

jtr2803 said:


> Jtr2803 Edd August 13th 2015 :happydance:

Tanikins - Edd 2nd aug 2016 :haha:


----------



## fairycat

Jtr2803 Edd August 13th 2015 :happydance:
Tanikins - Edd 2nd aug 2016 :haha:
fairycat EDD August 18, 2016


----------



## AngelOb

fairycat said:


> Jtr2803 Edd August 13th 2015 :happydance:
> Tanikins - Edd 2nd aug 2016 :haha:
> fairycat EDD August 18, 2016

AngelOb - EDD August 21st


----------



## andrea929

AngelOb said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Jtr2803 Edd August 13th 2015 :happydance:
> Tanikins - Edd 2nd aug 2016 :haha:
> fairycat EDD August 18, 2016
> 
> AngelOb - EDD August 21stClick to expand...

Andrea929 - EDD August 22nd, 2016


----------



## MollyMalone

Tanikins - Edd 2nd aug 2016 
Jtr2803 Edd August 13th 2015
MollyMalone EDD August 15th 2015
fairycat EDD August 18, 2016
AngelOb - EDD August 21st
Andrea929 - EDD August 22nd, 2016


----------



## AngelOb

Himay, can we add the EDD list to the first page and we can keep it updated as we go along? We can change it if our dating scans come back different and put genders next to it once we find out what we are expecting?


----------



## MollyMalone

Oh I forgot!!! I know we have plenty of time to decide buy we are already discussing names. We had a girl and a boy name chosen since before we got pregnant with our first. I went off them during my last pregnancy so this could happen this time around too, it's early days. 

For a girl I'm back liking the first name we ever suggested, Chiara. A boy was going to be tricky this time around. DH likes Marco (our "original" boy name but I still don't see it), he also likes his own name but although I like it for him I don't want to name my baby that. On the other hand he HATES my favourite name in the world (Matteo) and my other option this time around (Alec). But today I mentioned Enzo and he liked it! So it is still only an option but it is progress. No middle names yet...


----------



## Tanikins

My diet at the minis 95% crisps. Got my arse is gonna be huge &#128514;

Names are still up in the air. Oh doesnt like what i suggest but has no suggestions

Girl - oh wants Mylie, i prefer Rylie. Then we have charlotte, grace, alice, Isabelle, Eleanor and Darcie.

Boys - this is the hardest as we both like but dont love lots of names. At the min we have Jack, Noah, Liam and Ryan


----------



## MollyMalone

Tanikins said:


> My diet at the minis 95% crisps. Got my arse is gonna be huge &#128514;
> 
> Names are still up in the air. Oh doesnt like what i suggest but has no suggestions
> 
> Girl - oh wants Mylie, i prefer Rylie. Then we have charlotte, grace, alice, Isabelle, Eleanor and Darcie.
> 
> Boys - this is the hardest as we both like but dont love lots of names. At the min we have Jack, Noah, Liam and Ryan

I love Isabelle but that's my name so I can't name my daughter that hahaha


----------



## fairycat

I love that you guys are thinking about names! I refuse to contemplate until I know we have an actual baby this time and everything is good. I wish I could join you guys, I just can't bring myself to.

Does anybody have a feeling of what they are having? Last time I just knew it was a girl, and it was. I didn't exactly want to know, but doc blurted it out when giving the test results. I feel like it's another girl. Im pretty sure it implanted right where the last one was.


----------



## Holliems

I think morning sickness has officially started. Ugh. 

Fairy I'm with you on that. I want to a point where I feel like I'll end up with a baby first. 

EDD August 15


----------



## Tanikins

I have a feeling weve got our girl. Im wouldnt be surprised or upset by another boy though.

Wed discused names during ttc more than the actual pregnancy. But then i also dont believe im tempting fate. Whatever will be will be, lets just hope its good :thumbup:


----------



## Magan85

EDD August 20th 



jtr2803 said:


> That's great news ks! I think there are quite a few of us having scans early January :thumbup:
> 
> I got my 3+ on digi today! I said to hubby so I'm definitely pregnant then and he looked at me like durrrr :haha:. I still haven't heard from midwife yet, I think it will be after Xmas now.
> 
> I thought we could try and stay an Edd list, so if you reply quoting the message I'll put below this you can add your due date before or after mine and we will try and keep it going?


----------



## AngelOb

We have had a girl name set in stone since our chemical last August. Aria Jeanne (middle name after my mother). Boy names are rough because we loved Jaxon but then my step-sister named her little boy that so now we have to rethink it. I love Declan but everyone around me hates it (including OH) so that one is up in the air. I do like Aiden and Noah but that may change.

For the first time Chinese gender chart says boy and OH is hoping that it's right, I want a girl but as long as it's a sticky bean I don't care. I'm feeling a little nausea today trying to do housework I think I may just need to drink more water.


----------



## Magan85

I have started thinking about names a little bit. I want something that matches nice with my sons name (is that weird?) lol Every boy suggestion I have told my SO he turns it down. Picking a boys name we both liked was really hard the first time. We picked a girls name pretty easily which was Payton. However if we have a girl this time we wont be able to use it as my niece just had a baby a few months ago and used that name. I would love a girl this time, but wouldn't mind either way.


----------



## MollyMalone

Magan85 said:


> I have started thinking about names a little bit. I want something that matches nice with my sons name (is that weird?) lol Every boy suggestion I have told my SO he turns it down. Picking a boys name we both liked was really hard the first time. We picked a girls name pretty easily which was Payton. However if we have a girl this time we wont be able to use it as my niece just had a baby a few months ago and used that name. I would love a girl this time, but wouldn't mind either way.

I'm the same!HAHAHA. My son's name is italian (my husband is half italian and it suits the surname) so I kind of wanted to continue that tradition.


----------



## andrea929

I don't think it is weird to make sibling names go together at all! That said, I wouldn't nix a name DH I really really love because I didn't think it matched a sibling's name. But we don't have any kids yet- this is #1


As far as what I think we are having - I've referred to our little ball of cells as a she already without thinking, so I'm thinking it's a girl! My intuition is usually pretty good &#128522;

We will see though! As long as this pregnancy results in a baby like I think it will, I will be so stoked, whatever the gender! &#10084;&#65039;

My mother's name is Carmen. She was my hero and she passed away 3 years ago. I want to incorporate her name if we have a girl. Maybe as the middle name or maybe I'll use my mom's middle or maiden name. This part is not negotiable. I'm only asking for middle name dibs. DH gets middle name dibs if it is a boy! He's already got it picked out &#128522;


----------



## fairycat

I'm feeling a bit nauseous myself today too. We have 2 family Christmases this evening and I am just so exhausted and need a nap already. I feel so bloated and gross and just want to go home and sleep.

If we have a girl i already had the middle name June picked out - that was my grandmother's middle name. I promised her in a note when we buried her that if I had a girl I'd name her some way after her. She always wanted a girl, and after my dad she couldn't have any more kids.


----------



## andrea929

June is a very pretty middle name, Fairy! &#128522;

I'm sorry you aren't feeling great! I hope you get the rest you need this weekend!

We are off to dinner with DH's dad...so nervous/excited to share the news! Butterflies in my tummy.


----------



## AngelOb

Aw fairy I really like June for a middle name. Sorry you aren't feeling very well, hopefully you'll get a small burst of energy from being around family.

Andrea good luck with sharing the news I'm sure he'll be super pumped for you guys. I have the intuition that I'm having a boy. It's weird because I really want a girl, just what I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## fairycat

Have fun sharing the news andrea!! I always get the butterflies too when we tell people.

Feeling better after eating dinner. :)


----------



## Shula

Hi, everyone! I had my second scan and measured at a reassuring 6.5 weeks, and we saw a heartbeat flutter!!!! I was so happy and relieved I started crying right there while getting my scan. 

I'm nauseous and exhausted, with some ligament pains. Occasionally my heart pounds like it is working extra hard. And I am bloated already to the point that some of my pants aren't working for me. But I am so happy! This will be my first, much longed-for baby.

EDD is August 2-7 

One thing that is inconvenient about this time is that it would be such a lovely Christmas gift to tell family the good news, except I wouldn't even be at 8 weeks, and I really think that is too soon. How I'm going to get through everything without anyone noticing that something is different? I did already tell my mom and mother-in-law and sister, and I will probably tell my dad soon, but I don't think I feel comfortable just yet announcing everything to my extended family.


----------



## Holliems

Aw Shula that's great. I don't have my first scan for another week. I'll be 7 weeks. Hoping for the best. Im very nervous about it. 

Was feeling bleh today. Very tired and a little sick after breakfast. Had a long nap and felt better.


----------



## fairycat

So happy for you Shula!! How exciting!! I think I would cry too!


----------



## ksquared726

EDD August 24


Aww I haven't even started thinking about names again. Last time we figured we'd wait until 2nd tri so we wouldn't get set on something too soon, and good thing too because we lost it. Would have been even harder I think if we had sort of named it. 

Progesterone level came back at 21.4, and I've read at this point I'm supposed to be between 10-29 so it doesn't look like I'll need the suppositories! Still nervous that it was a fluke high day. Thankfully I have one more order for a progesterone draw waiting because my doc put in two I think on accident. But I'll take it!

Also told my sister, brother and two best friends today with a text of my FRER digi that just says "YES+". Took a more low-key approach this time. One of my friends and my sister were both super duper excited and asked me all kinds of questions. Also saw The Nutcracker today with my parents. It was nice. 

Glad you ladies are all doing well, minus the nausea lol. I'm still mostly dealing with daily bloody noses and burps/gas. :haha:


----------



## hhimayy

Congrats shula! My husband cannot keep anything a secret and is blabbing his mouth to everyone. He even told our daughter who is 4 that I didn't want to tell until further along so I didn't have to hear her ask when's the baby coming.

His family owns this indoor soccer dome that we have christmas every year and they bought a tree for it. Everyone is supposed to bring an ornament and we picked up a family snowman one but my snowman is pregnant and says baby on the tummy. 

I'm nervous about telling but what will be will be and I hate taking away the excitement from my husband.


----------



## hhimayy

Original post updated with EDDS. If I missed one please let me know.


----------



## fairycat

Uugghhh... hh... my husband did that last time!! How uncomfortable. He's probably just excited. 

Ksquared - Yay for the progesterone! It's almost hurtful how doc's are so quick to put us on progesterone, because in my experience and seeing others experiences, something was wrong anyway. Granted, there are the select few who actually need it. 

I cleaned off our spare bed and asked hubs if he'd sleep in there last night so I can rest up. Had a really good sleep, but felt weird and lonely to sleep alone. I woke up feeling somewhat rested for once.


----------



## AngelOb

I agree with you fairy. From everything I've read progesterone only prolongs the inevitable if you are going to mc. I thought I was going to need it but my symptoms and my temps before bfp tell me another story. I keep telling myself that my 7w loss was probably genetic and progesterone deficiency wouldn't have lasted that long. Plus they say that if you don't start it right away after you O that it won't help because a deficiency normally is due to a faulty corpus luteum in the egg.

Sorry for rambling, I read a lot to help me justify things.


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you, Angel and Fairy. So do you think if my levels are good now that they should continue to be good? I accidentally stopped taking Vitex this week because I forgot two days in a row (thanks, pregnancy brain) but I had dropped down to only 1 pill earlier this week anyway. But I've read that if there's a progesterone problem it would have been low in the beginning. Not sure if it could possibly drop down and cause a problem at this point. Would love to just have a standing order so I could check it whenever I want!


----------



## ksquared726

Hh - Oh that DH! Hopefully after the family announcement he'll stop. It's still so early! But it's cute that he's so excited. 

Fairy - Haha, glad you got some rest! When my DH snores, I just have to poke him and he'll roll over and quiet down, thankfully. I woke up to pee twice last night so being able to go back to sleep is important!

Shula - I'm sorry I missed replying to you! Congrats on seeing a beautiful little blip on your scan! How exciting!


----------



## ksquared726

hhimayy said:


> Original post updated with EDDS. If I missed one please let me know.

Please add me for August 24 - thanks!


----------



## fairycat

My take on progesterone is, unless it's normally low every cycle you won't need it for a healthy pregnancy. But that's just my opinion, I'm obviously not a doctor. I wouldn't worry yourself about it. If your progesterone were to drop, then the pregnancy most likely failed somehow. Try to enjoy that your number is normal! :)

Family stuff is finally over. We had breakfast with hubs' family this morn, as if last night wasn't enough. Ugh. I was falling asleep and my hubs asked if I was ready to go like 10 times. My answer was always YES! but took us a half hour to leave. I was getting pissed!!!! My hormones are raging again. I swear if he gives me any crap about wanting to stay in bed all day, he is getting smacked!!


----------



## gypsymama

I had a miscarriage last month at 5w5d. I miscarried naturally, bled for 5 days. I went right back to tracking my temps and using opks because my Dr. said I could possibly ovulate before getting my first regular cycle after the miscarriage, which is exactly what happened. I got my first positive opk 14 days ago. I have had barely any pregnancy symptoms, as a matter of fact, my temp dropped this morning, by .53 degrees, but still well above the coverline. The only reason why I tested is because I also check my cervix regularly and the os has felt tightly shut the past few days, which normally around the time I'm due for AF the os feels quite open and firm. The only times I've ever noticed that my os is shut so tightly have been during my pregnancy cycles. So, I took a test this morning and lo and behold,:bfp:. 

I don't know what to think or how to feel. I'm excited, of course, but I have a sense of overhwelming fear and dread. I just went through a miscarriage, I don't know if I could bear another, especially so soon after the last. I called Dr this morning to request beta hCG to confirm that this is a new pregnancy and make sure it's not lingering hCG from last month (although my last bhCG was 6 on 11/24/15 and that was after I stopped bleeding from the miscarriage) So I think this is a new pregnancy, but I'll be interested to see what the levels are now. 

On top of it all, I got results from my AMH blood work last week and it came back less than 0.1, which is basically undetectable. The nurse who called me with the results said I had very very few, if any, eggs left! I was devastated. I was referred to a fertility clinic, but we wanted to do some more tests before going that route to see if there was a chance that I could conceive naturally. So, this is all mind blowing to me and I can't help but worry and worry some more. 

So, since I can't go by my LMP, I'm going by ovulation date of December 5th, which puts my EDD at August 28th.


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats gypsy


----------



## peachcheeks

Hello! I found out I was pregnant on the 16th, when I was 12 dpo. I am now 4 weeks and 2 days. I'm due August 26th! We're so excited.
I had my HCG and Progesterone blood test done the day before my missed period (so 3 weeks, 6 days) and my results are HCG- 302 and Progesterone- 44.7. 
Is the progesterone high enough? It was 47 a few days before that and had dropped a bit. I've never been pregnant before but I'm scared of a miscarriage.


----------



## fairycat

Congrats peach! They like progesterone to be above 15, so you are very good.


I took a 3 hr nap after breakfast. Still feel like I haven't slept.


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats peach


----------



## Magan85

Congrats gypsy and peach!


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats gypsy and peach!


----------



## fairycat

I feel sick after everything I eat. Is anybody else getting that?


----------



## AngelOb

I haven't hit the sickness part yet. I'm a little nauseous if I don't eat for a little while. My biggest rant right now is the boob pain, it hasn't let up all day.


----------



## fairycat

I hear you on the boob pain! My nipples are so sore and they itch so bad. I've been having to put lotion on them and it's so painful.


----------



## jtr2803

Hello new ladies :thumbup:

How can you wake up tired? I feel like I've been slapped with the exhausted stick...


----------



## andrea929

Congrats gypsy, Shula and peach!

Fairy I have noticed that a couple times after a meal- yet strangely I've also noticed if I let myself get hungry I feel awful. I almost got what I call the spits at like 1 am last night (I always get like way too much saliva before I get sick - I am a puke wuss!)...I so I ate some plain popcorn and went to bed. Amazing how it helped.


----------



## Tanikins

Ive got my booking in appt with the midwife today. Not looking forward to it,1hr of form filling. But hopefully i get my 12 week scan date soon after


----------



## andrea929

That is exciting! i wish you speedy form filling!


----------



## Tanikins

andrea929 said:


> That is exciting! i wish you speedy form filling!

Thanks. I can never understand why they dont just use your medical history thats on file but nevermind. Makes it feel more real


----------



## Magan85

I am jealous of you ladies with appointments and early scans! I just want it confirmed by a dr but I wont be seen until 8 and a half weeks. We want to tell family on Christmas but I am starting to second guess since I haven't seen a Dr yet. We really want to tell family on Christmas though so I am probably just going to push my fear to side and announce anyway. I have been testing just to make sure my lines are getting darker. They are, but very slowly. I might see my doctor tonight for some meds for morning sickness, maybe I can talk her into a bloodtest or something.


----------



## fairycat

I almost passed out last night. I was lying on the toilet for at least 5 mins, couldn't throw up. It was after I had an orgasm in my sleep and woke up super crampy. How embarrassing, but what the heck?? Now I'm thinking I might call off work today cuz I'm scared it will happen again, plus I had a really hard time sleeping and am super tired.


----------



## AngelOb

I woke up cramping last night as well. It was about midnight or so but it wasn't super bad cramping like after an orgasm. It's wierd how our bodies cramp like that afterward. My cramps went away about 10 minutes after I woke up. Not as bad as when I woke up in cold sweats having to vomit because of the cramps though. Everyone says its completely normal so I'll go with it. I can't call into work because of the way they track it but if you are able to fairy it might make you feel better to get some sleep today.


----------



## fairycat

Glad to hear the cramping is normal. It's kind of scary. And my lower back/pelvis area is SO sore! I did call off today, my supervisor knows I'm pregnant, so she understands. She told me to let her know how I feel later. I was able to sleep until 10am. I still have a headache and am super tired though. 

I can't imagine wake up in a cold sweat having to vomit though, ugh. I'm sure my day is coming. lol


----------



## andrea929

Ugh that sounds awful Fairy. I say take the day today if You have the flexibility, so you can rest. 

Was it the pain that made you almost pass out or were you half asleep on your way to the bathroom?

Angel, sorry you weren't feeling good last night either. I guess I have been lucky so far!


----------



## fairycat

I think it was the pain. Makes me really nervous when I start having real contractions. I used to pass out all the time when I was younger when I had my period. So I went on the pill for years and years and years to fix it. Now I guess pregnancy is doing it to me too.


----------



## ksquared726

Yikes, I'm so sorry to hear about the rough nights, Fairy and Angel. It sounds similar (though more severe) to what I had at 9dpo. I woke up after the big O in my sleep and was super crampy, and then had to go to the bathroom and immediately felt cold sweats, super nauseous, and had to lay on the floor until it passed. That was the day before I got my bfp so it was a big clue. 

Yesterday and today, I've had a mildly sore/achey back. Almost like when I'm dehydrated. Not at all like AF backaches. Will try to drink a lot of water to see if that helps.


----------



## gypsymama

Heartburn would be my number 1 complaint so far. I can't eat or drink anything without my chest burning. Luckily, it's short lived. Usually goes away after about 15 minutes or so. Boobs are a bit sore, but nothing too bad. It feels like my boobs usually feel before AF arrives. I am more tired and sleepy than usual. That's really all I feel so far. 

Results from my first bhcg taken this morning at 16DPO was 500. Now, I go again on Wednesday to see if it's doubling appropriately. 

I hope everyone is feeling fantastic today.


----------



## Tanikins

Booking in was good. Mw is going by lmp which puts me at 10+1 and edd of 17th july. Im pretty sure this is wrong but i does mean my scan will be earlier, sometime around jan 4th.

I need to get an urgent blood test though as there meant to be done by 10 weeks. The blood test has to be done at the hosp and there not answering the phone :grr:


----------



## fairycat

That's quite the difference! I guess you'll find out at your scan. Your lmp is all they have to go off of right now, I guess. At least you'll get an earlier scan, that's good!


----------



## Tanikins

I did explain id done a test every other day and i didnt get a :bfp: until 2 weeks late. Oh well worse thatll happen is my dates are correct and ill need a rescan :thumbup:


----------



## fairycat

Exactly! 

I'm feeling better now that I've drank a ton of water today. Maybe I was getting dehydrated. Although I have a stupid headache again.


----------



## Tanikins

1st tri head aches are the worse.


----------



## fairycat

Tell me about it! I haven't had one for a week, I was hoping they were over. At least this is a good sign :)


----------



## s.owens22

Hi ladies!

I guess I'm the newest member to the August group. I got my BFP (3 of them actually) on the 16th. Very unexpected. Still showing no symptoms. I have very high anxiety along with other mental health issues and had to go off all of my meds cold turkey so anxiety has been getting the best of me! Until I see my baby during a scan or at least hear the HB, I won't believe it. I've been so nervous that I just took another test right before posting...positive immediately so there must still be a baby in there! 

EDD based on LMP is currently August 22. My first OB appt is January 11, I should be 8 wks.


----------



## andrea929

Tanikins keep us posted! Lol at your Viking guy! Is there any way your doc or mw can coordinate getting bloods for you?

I'm at work. Came in at like 1:30. waiting to meet with someone and walked down a hall full of bad smells tying to get to the office. That was probably the strongest reaction I've had to anything so far. Holy moly. I swear the smells got progressively more disgusting as I walked down the halls. Dear lord.


----------



## fairycat

Congrats s.owens!!!

Andrea - the bad smells are the worst!! I had it really bad last time, but none yet thankfully. Hopefully that passes for you quickly.


----------



## Magan85

Congrats s.owens!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats, s.owens!

Btw ladies... With my last pregnancy that unfortunately ended in miscarriage, I was a part of the January Blizzards group and they made a banner that everyone who was a part of the group put in their signature. I'm wondering if someone should create one for this group? I would do it, but I'm not sure how :blush:


----------



## Holliems

That's a cute idea! I wouldn't know how to make one either though...


----------



## s.owens22

Thanks ladies! :D


----------



## MollyMalone

Lilmisscaviar, that sounds like a good idea. 

Omg! I can't even keep my eyes open this morning. I want to cry.... On top of that I took 150mcg of eltroxin instead of 75! I took my original dose and when I went back to take my vitamins I took the meds instead:dohh:

Dh doesn't trust me with my med anymore and it is funny considering I'm a nurse and spend a big chunk of my time auditing medication errors and being on staff's case because of them...


----------



## Tanikins

Havent felt much nausea today. A bit in the early hours kept me awake between 2 and 2.30. Just feeling run down mainly.

Hopefully *touchwood* ill follow last pregnancy and get next to no voms


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats s.owens!

No sickness yet, waiting for it though. Today I'm tired but that's probably because I didn't go to bed as early as I'm used to since my friend is staying with us for a few days. Plus the insomnia when I do end up laying down.

No cramps last night but man o man do my boobs still hurt, out of all the symptoms, that is the one that is haunting me. Hoping the ms stays away until after Christmas so I don't have to explain to my family why I'm so sick on top of not drinking....


----------



## ksquared726

Welcome, s.owens!

Molly - Sorry you're so sleepy and out of sorts. Hope you get a chance to rest a little today!

Tani - Hopefully your nausea stays pretty mild. Enough so you feel pregnant, but not enough to make you miserable. 

Angel - my boobs are staring to get a tiny bit more sore but they're not bad. Still my biggest a symptom is gas/burps lol. 

Took a test this morning and the line showed up immediately and it's as dark as the control!! Last time I took a test was Saturday. I love that we live in a time where we can pee on these sticks for reassurance.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fairycat

We had our Christmas party at work this morning. I woke up with my stomach aching and oatmeal didn't help. By the time I got to work, my oatmeal was in my throat, then I was surrounded by tons of food!! Something was smelling like beans and totally making me feel gross. Luckily everyone ate pretty fast, so I finally went and got a little something later and started to feel better. One of my coworkers is due on Christmas, and she was giving me tons of pity lol


----------



## MollyMalone

fairycat said:


> We had our Christmas party at work this morning. I woke up with my stomach aching and oatmeal didn't help. By the time I got to work, my oatmeal was in my throat, then I was surrounded by tons of food!! Something was smelling like beans and totally making me feel gross. Luckily everyone ate pretty fast, so I finally went and got a little something later and started to feel better. One of my coworkers is due on Christmas, and she was giving me tons of pity lol

Is she allowed to be in work at this stage?? &#128561;


----------



## fairycat

Yes she's allowed, why wouldn't she be?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Not much going on symptom wise with me either yet, although morning sickness is usually off and on until about 6-7 weeks when it hits me full force, then I have 24/7 nausea. I'm usually more tired than what I am this time though however I was on Zofran my last few pregnancies and the Zofran made me sleepy so that was probably contributing to my fatigue than actually being tired, however I felt incredibly ill without it. Plus my DS was a lot younger and more needy at that time.


----------



## MollyMalone

fairycat said:


> Yes she's allowed, why wouldn't she be?

In Ireland we HAVE to go on maternity leave 2 weeks before our due date.


----------



## fairycat

Gotcha. You have good health insurance then. The US sucks, it doesn't start until you go into labor.


I could really punch my husband right now. He wanted fajitas for dinner so I said we need an onion and I dont have gluten free tortillas. Well the place I get my tortillas from is on the other side of town from where we both work, and I had a Christmas present to pick up for a coworker after work. So he pretty much told me I needed to get the stuff. So I'm stuck on the other side of town and I got the damn onion and started getting really shaky and kinda dizzy so I had to get out of there, not even thinking about my tortillas. Of course traffic was awful and we live on the side of town where we work... so I'm sure you all can imagine how crappy I felt trying to get home. I don't even want fajitas.


----------



## AngelOb

I wish my job gave me mandatory leave 2 weeks before my due date. I'm just lucky that I have the option to take more than 6 weeks unpaid, my job allows for up to 12 weeks family leave.

Sorry fairy, that sucks when the hubby isn't as understanding as we'd like them to be. I haven't had to deal with it a lot lately, somethings I hear I feel pretty lucky that OH has been supportive through everything.

Honestly if I didn't know I was pregnant I wouldn't have any idea. Yes there are slight symptoms, but it's just not to the point where I'm like "oh yeah definitely pregnant." Maybe it just needs more time to sink in.


----------



## fairycat

I didn't start really feeling pregnant until I hit i think 5w3d. Your time will come lol

I can't remember if we get 6 weeks or 12 weeks. I hope it's 12. I know whatever it is its unpaid.


----------



## Holliems

Angel I'm with you on that. I was just telling DH that I don't feel pregnant at all. Sometimes I wonder if I really am lol.


----------



## s.owens22

Oh good, I was starting to feel like I'm the only one here not feeling pregnant. 

I think I've read that almost everyone in here has had some type of symptom whether it be nausea, tender breasts, fatigue and/or dizzyness but for me...not a damn thing! 

It worries me to the point where I'm still taking a test every few days to make sure that I am actually pregnant! lol

My first appt is January 11th but if I don't hear a HB or have an U/S, I'm still not going to believe that I'm pregnant until I actually see my baby on that screen and hear the HB.


----------



## fairycat

I'll trade ya! ;)


----------



## AngelOb

I agree about hearing the hb and seeing baby but tonight I was at the mall and had a dizzy spell plus the bloating from dinner was horrific, first time I've had to call it an early shipping day in awhile. Just to icky to stay at it. Makes me think I spoke too soon.


----------



## ksquared726

Any symptoms I have are usually at night or in the morning. Most of the day, I feel totally normal. Some boob pain is starting up, but not a lot. I'm 5 weeks tomorrow so maybe I'll start feeling more soon.

DH is so nervous about our appointment and is dreading bad news. I haven't let myself feel connected with this little bean yet, although everything so far has been ok. Good thing is my tests are still getting darker, and my doctor ordered another progesterone draw and quantitative blood pregnancy test to check on my numbers. She said to do it early next week. At least she is monitoring me more closely this time and I'm not having to wait so long for a scan. It still doesn't feel quite real, and also a little bit of deja vu.


----------



## jtr2803

MollyMalone said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Yes she's allowed, why wouldn't she be?
> 
> In Ireland we HAVE to go on maternity leave 2 weeks before our due date.Click to expand...

Really? Compulsory maternity leave here is the two weeks after birth, not before?

Just read up... How bizarre! I didn't realise Ireland was so different to here!


----------



## MollyMalone

jtr2803 said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Yes she's allowed, why wouldn't she be?
> 
> In Ireland we HAVE to go on maternity leave 2 weeks before our due date.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Compulsory maternity leave here is the two weeks after birth, not before?
> 
> Just read up... How bizarre! I didn't realise Ireland was so different to here!Click to expand...

Yep, 2 weeks before and 4 weeks after. We get about 26 weeks paid I think then you can get another 6 months unpaid (which I would love to take but it is unlikely). 

I don't as strong symptoms as I had with my son (nauseawise anyway) so eventhough I feel tired, etc, I don't feel like the pregnancy is real most of the time and I keep testing too!! Haha. 

DH is off now until next tuesday. I still have today and half a day tomorrow in work :(


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies! I am due the 14th of August noticed someone post that there was a group for those due in August thought id head over and join! I am a mom of 3 already and this was an unexpected little one but still very excited after the initial shock! I had some cramping for about 3 days then at 6+1 I went to the ER after a small bleed episode they did an ultrasound and found baby with all parts it is supposed to have at this point and a heartbeat. I have been nervously waiting for something to happen again :dohh: but the nurse who called said my baby looks healthy with a HB of 156 from the scan so really no need to come back in and my initial nurse consult happens jan 13th from there I will set up my 10-12 week appointment which I can't wait for since I will see my little baby again. Anyways now that I have explained my whole life story... I hope to see everyone through till the end! :flower:


----------



## Tanikins

I dont have a scan date yet but i still wish it would hurry up and be scan day :dohh: 

As soon as i see babies little heartbeat ill be able to relax. I mean im sure everything is fine but you cant help but worry


----------



## fairycat

Wow Molly, I need to move to Ireland!! Lol. I think it's so crappy the USA only gives us a little time off and they don't even pay us. Of course, I work for the state, and our state is totally broke. I need to move.

I woke up this morning with a huge stomach ache and nothing is really helping. :(


----------



## theraphosidae

A little late to the party but my due date is August 29 according to my last period. I have a doctor's appointment on Jan 2.

This will be my second and we're really excited, although when I found out I was pregnant with my first I was already 16 weeks along when I went in for an ultrasound so I didn't have the first trimester paranoia that I'm having now.

So far for symptoms I've been pretty nauseous the past couple days, and I've been super tired. I don't have the sore boobs though yet. It's hard that I can't really compare it with my first pregnancy, and so every little thing worries me. I just have to relax.


----------



## jtr2803

Hi usaf and thera :thumbup:

I've either pulled my back or have a uti coming :dohh:. I'm now off work until next week and am sorting some last minute gifts and cleaning up! 

I so want my scan to be here NOW! only another 12 days to wait :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

Hi and congrats to the people who have just joined us! The more the merrier! :)

I've been feeling so sick to my stomach this morning, that I felt like anything could set me off and.. well.. you know. I tried everything I had... a banana, cheerios, ginger ale, nuts... nothing was helping. I decided to pop a spearmint starlight mint that I had leftover from last pregnancy, and omg it made me feel SO MUCH better! I hate that that's the only thing that helps, because of all the sugar. I don't want to end up diabetic trying to control my nausea.


----------



## jtr2803

I still don't really have any nausea, I wonder if this is the calm before the storm...


----------



## Holliems

Jtr I don't have any either. I keep waiting for it! With my last pregnancy, I never got sick. I felt great the whole time. I'm hoping and expecting it to be the same this time around. I'm still having trouble sleeping. I woke up this morning and my boobs look huge! No complaints there!


----------



## gypsymama

Beta at 16DPO 500
Beta at 18DPO 1279
Dr prescribed 200 mg of progesterone per day so I can stop taking the Vitex.
Ultrasound scheduled for January 7th
First OB appointment on January 14th.
Still doesn't seem real.


----------



## marmoset

Just wanted to check in with everyone! I haven't been posting since I've been nauseous constantly for the last week and a half, and looking at my phone only makes it worse. But I've been reading the updates periodically when I can manage it! I'm hoping things will let up in the next couple weeks, and grateful for the break from work with the holidays. Also I didn't know this, but apparently where I live they don't do an ultrasound at all until at least 18 weeks! Mine is scheduled for mid-March and I'll be almost 20 weeks by then. Seems like forever especially after reading about people having early ultrasounds etc on here. Gonna be a long wait! Oh well! Sending good vibes to everyone, especially those of you who are feeling all tired and sick and horrible. <3 <3 !


----------



## Magan85

marmoset I am from Canada to and was told with my son I wouldn't get a scan until 20 weeks since I knew when my lmp was. I played dumb and told them I was pretty sure I ovulated late so I got a dating scan at 9 weeks. Hopefully I can do it again this time.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hi ladies :). Cautiously joining. I would be due around August 21st. My early scan is next week (New Years eve) before I get released to the OBGYN. I've just been sitting around terrified of miscarriage. It's hard to believe this is real. I've been having AF type cramps which is really scary. I'm nervous.


----------



## MollyMalone

Over here, in my hospital at least we don't usually get one until week 12 or so. A dating scan then another one at 20weeks and don't know if they do anymore. But for some reason I got booked in for the 4th (8weeks) so I might book one privately at 12 weeks just for reassurance. 

In Spain (where I had my son) if you go public you get 3 scans at least and privately it's once a month. I did both and because the referred me to high risk at the public hospital (even though it wasn't necessary) I had a scan monthly so combining both hospitals I had a scan every 2 weeks throughout the pregnancy. Very different now hahaha


----------



## Holliems

With my oldest daughter because it was high risk I got one every week. It was great. I'm hoping I get a scan at my first appointment for dating (probably won't). But I found a place that will do scans for under $40 so I plan on getting one at 9 weeks and every few weeks after until I feel movement.


----------



## s.owens22

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!

I was told when I scheduled my first appt that it's just blood work, pelvic exam and breast exam as well as getting to know the Dr of course which makes no difference to me because I will be switching to a midwife right after my first appt. I asked about getting an 8 week scan and the nurse told me it's up to the Dr and she'll usually only do one if she feels like she needs to check something otherwise I have to wait until I'm 12 weeks. 

With my extreme anxiety, one way or another I'm getting a scan at 8 weeks. I can't wait until I'm 12 weeks, not with this being my first and not having any symptoms. I am so scared of miscarrying, the thought haunts me 24/7. I just need physical proof that there is a live, healthy baby in there and I'll be fine!


----------



## Tanikins

Thought id done with the sickness guess not. Thought id try a coffee (1st 1 in 2 weeks) tunrs out that nope still make me ill. I had 1 mouth full. Im now sat rocking in my office fighting the urge to throw up &#128554;


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Honestly I am not a real scan happy person I really feel fine without normally but this round with the cramping and bleeding im terrified that even though there was a healthy baby and a heartbeat that my next scan at 10-12 weeks im going to hear bad news. :cry: I know its my anxiety that is doing me in.. its so bad that since the bleed I inspect my tp when I go each time making sure nothing is there. This is my fourth and I generally know the drill and I am just excited and do my normal routine.. NOPE this go im paranoid and worried. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## AngelOb

Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats on the bfps! This morning I feel better than I did last night. Had to wake up about an hour early since we have early hours at work due to it being Christmas Eve. Last night I woke up with cramps again, keep telling myself it's normal and they were gone within 10 minutes. I just need that scan to get here, only a little over 3 weeks to go. It'll get here before I know it.
USAF I know it's hard but we need to remain positive, you want to enjoy the pregnancy as much as you can. I'm sure things are going to go perfectly and you'll be able to see your perfect baby and they'll be an even stronger heartbeat. It's been a struggle for me to remain positive too but I force myself everyday because I can't imagine it not working out this time.


----------



## fairycat

I've been reading about how pregnant ladies were getting all these crazy dreams. I never knew what the heck they were talking about. Well, this time around I've been having really weird and some awful dreams!! Last night I dreamt our house was on fire and I was angry cuz we lost all our Christmas presents - money down the drain! But then when the fire was out and we went back in, barely anything had been touched by the fire, even though flames filled the house. Don't wanna have that dream again! :(


----------



## theraphosidae

fairycat said:


> I've been reading about how pregnant ladies were getting all these crazy dreams. I never knew what the heck they were talking about. Well, this time around I've been having really weird and some awful dreams!! Last night I dreamt our house was on fire and I was angry cuz we lost all our Christmas presents - money down the drain! But then when the fire was out and we went back in, barely anything had been touched by the fire, even though flames filled the house. Don't wanna have that dream again! :(

I've been having super weird dreams too. Mostly nightmares actually. The other night I had this horrible nightmare, and when I fell back asleep it kept going. I woke up 3 times because of that dream and every single time I would go back to sleep it would resume. It was the worst. Then last night I had this nightmare that it was like a "two minutes to minute" doomsday type thing and the apocalypse is one of a few things that absolutely terrify me so I didn't get much sleep last night either.


----------



## fairycat

Oh, that sounds awful!!! It's the worst when dreams resume. Hopefully you can get a better sleep tonight!


----------



## Tanikins

Booking bloods done, still no scan date. Which im gonna get tuesday at the earliest now. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## gypsymama

fairycat said:


> I've been reading about how pregnant ladies were getting all these crazy dreams. I never knew what the heck they were talking about. Well, this time around I've been having really weird and some awful dreams!! Last night I dreamt our house was on fire and I was angry cuz we lost all our Christmas presents - money down the drain! But then when the fire was out and we went back in, barely anything had been touched by the fire, even though flames filled the house. Don't wanna have that dream again! :(

I was thinking of posting about my weird dreams yesterday but I forgot. Mine started about 3 days ago. They're not so much disturbing as they are vivid. Very colorful and detailed and I wake up remembering every little thing. I feel like as soon as I close my eyes, even for 10 minutes, I go right into a dream.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

You are right Angel! I have heartburn this morning... I had eaten nothing so I guess that is baby giving me a gift lol :baby::dohh:


----------



## AngelOb

Crazy dreams for me hasn't started in full force yet. I have had some vivid dreams but nothing much to mention on here. The one thing I do remember is that I dreamt I had a baby boy (which is what OH wants and what my senses are telling me). We'll see if it's accurate...


----------



## MollyMalone

I have started having weird dreams...sometimes awful sometimes they are ok. Don't remember having them when I was pregnant the first time around.


----------



## fairycat

My boobs are starting to get in the way of my sleep lol I have small boobs, so this is a whole new world for me. It's hard to get comfortable, especially when they hurt. I feel like I can't put my arms anywhere, because oops there's a boob that wasn't there before!


----------



## andrea929

Hello &#55357;&#56842; Been a few days. Welcome and congrats to everyone who has recently joined! 

Everyone ready for Christmas?

I'm starting to really need my down time. I am honestly blessed that my husbands family is nearby and would like to spend so much time with us...but I'm definitely overwhelmed by the frequency righg now. I'm such an asshole but it's true. It must be an introvert thing. It's not that I don't like people. I just recharge with alone time. Need to not be stressed out. I want to keep this baby and need to keep stress/anxiety/rushing around to a minimum.

Does anyone else find it hard to ask for what you need?


----------



## gypsymama

I went back through my old pregnancy journals and realized that with both my daughter and my son, I didn't start feeling sick until 8 weeks. So me worrying about not having many symptoms is probably a bit of paranoia from last month's miscarriage. I noted at what would have been 5 weeks with my daughter that I was having "the worst period cramps ever" only to find out 3 weeks later that I was pregnant. So that has helped me relaxed a bit. 

Heartburn is so out of control and I'm taking lots of short naps because I feel so run down. Boobs are sore, the right one soo much more sore than the left. I'm starting to feel some cramping but only on my left side, nothing major, but a constant dull ache like right after ovulation. 

My progesterone results came back today and it's 24. Today is my first day on the progesterone supplements and I've stopped taking Vitex.

I think that's all I have to report for today. I have to go wrap gifts and enjoy family time. My sister told me that she got my favorite wine. LOL. I haven't told anyone yet. I'll just take it and save it for next Christmas or something or I'll let DH have it.


----------



## MollyMalone

Scrap what I said about the dreams not being bad. Last night I had this dream about DH cheating on me with a co-worker. I kept waking up from it and going back to the same dream. The worst part is that when I was awake I still believed that he was cheating, I kept thinking about waking him up to let him now that even though we were sleeping in the same bed we were not together and we'd be getting a divorce asap. The only thing stopping me was my son sleeping there in between of us. What a horrible feeling!!!

And yesterday I wasn't being nice supposedly so DH said something and I got upset and stomed off to our room. First I wasn't talking to him and was very angry, then he made me laugh (I HATE when he does that)...so there we were laughing our head off when all of the sudden my vision went blurry. My eyes filled with tears (it caught me by surprise), and I started to bawling my eyes out. Pregnancy is turning me into a crazy person AGAIN! It happened later on with my son, but not this early...:dohh:


----------



## Holliems

I'm not sure I've had mood swings just yet. ...Although, DH says he can tell I'm pregnant. I take that as I've been mean to him. I woke up around 5 am feeling so sick to my stomach. I'm not sure, though, if I was dreaming it. I remember thinking it was about time I feel pregnant. I fell back to sleep and felt fine after I finally got out of bed. Now I'm back in bed trying to nap but it's not happening. I'm so tired but can't sleep...ever.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I've been having severe mood swings too. It's Christmas and I should be happy but I feel like Scrooge...

Anyone have cramping that makes you feel like you're going to start? I had bad implantation cramping during the tww that lasted two whole days with pinching pains in my sides and incredibly sore bbs. Ever since, the pinching pains and sore bbs went away for the most part. The cramping also went away until the other day when I started having menstrual like cramping, a type of cramping I don't usually get during pregnancy (for me there is a significent difference between pregnancy cramping and period cramping). Last night the cramps were so bad that I was doubled over in pain. I've never had cramping like this before except during the first day of AF when my cramps are at their worst. They're gone today though but boy I was a bit worried!


----------



## s.owens22

I came in here to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and to ask if cramping is normal?

No bleeding with the cramping so I haven't felt the need to go to the hospital just yet but I've been cramping almost every single day for about a week now, usually for about 10 minutes but today it's been so bad I've been in tears almost all day. I'm known for having very intense PMS cramping but never this painful. With this being my first pregnancy I don't know what to think...is this okay? Is it normal to be cramping around 5-6 weeks?


----------



## Holliems

S.owens, with my first I cramped pretty bad in the beginning. Way worse than AF cramps. A nurse told me it was normal. And it was. She'll be 15 next month. 

I haven't cramped much at all the past week. I had a pinching pain on my right side that I was worried about but (tmi) I finally pooped and I haven't felt it today. Honestly, I think cramps with no bleeding is more normal than not. But, if it gets too bad, I'd call a nurse for peace of mind.


----------



## fairycat

Lol Molly, that exact thing happened to me last weekend! I was laughing so hard then just started bawling. Isn't it the weirdest?!

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! 

I've been having mild cramping here and there too. Most of mine is gas, I think. Although I had contracrion-like cramping for a couple days and it hurt. It was because I wasn't drinking enough water. Be sure to drink your water.


----------



## AngelOb

I've had cramping on and off since we found out as well. Sometimes it's light and sometimes it's more severe but no bleeding at all so that's a good thing. Yesterday and the 24th I've noticed that if I eat a big meal I get a super bad stomach ache that lasts for a few hours. Like I can't digest it properly and I know that its normal but it put a damper on the holiday with my family as I felt like crap. Extreme gas pains we'll call it. Anyone else have that? I feel like its my only symptom right now minus a small amount of bb tenderness.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I've had cramping on and off. It has felt like AF only worse but lasting only for a minute or so then goes away. I feel all you ladies, cramping is so scary! But the last time I talked to the nurse after one of my betas she specifically said "how are you feeling" and I was like "I'm fine" and she said "oh okay, because a lot of women cramp early on and I don't want you to be scared by that, it's just what early pregnancy can feel like". That made me feel so much better, that without prompting she brought this up, so it has to be super common! 

Anyone find it ridiculously hard to keep the secret over the holiday? My family is full of drinkers during holidays and everyone was doing shots and I was like oh yum waterrrrr lol and everyone kept commenting how exhausted I looked (thanks guys lol) although I did throw Christmas so that does make you super tired! I hope everyone had a lovely time.

Thursday is my early scan !


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ugh I just went to the bathroom and I have brown blood!! I'm freaking out!


----------



## jtr2803

Brown blood is old, it could be from implantation? 

The advice I've read is not to worry about brown, only fresh red blood :hugs:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I called the clinic and the nurse told me that it could possibly be from the crinone (a progesterone gel you take vaginally) and to try not to worry unless it turns bright red. How can I not worry though? After 16 months and 4 medicated cycles, worrying is all I do and this was my worst fear!


----------



## gypsymama

Angel... That has been happening to me too. With me, it doesn't necessarily have to be a big meal, it hits me at random times (even after a small snack) but right after I eat, my stomach starts to hurt really bad. Sometimes using the bathroom helps (if I can even go) other times the stomach pain continues whether I'm able to use the bathroom or not. It's weird gastrointestinal distress that lands me in bed for half hour to an hour and then goes away. I can't quite pinpoint what's causing it. Not sure if it's diary, meats or what but I plan on asking the Dr about it next week. 

For the ladies with cramps ... Where do you feel the cramps? Is it just on one side? (tubes?ovaries?) Are the cramps below (pelvic?) or above the belly button? (stomach? GI tract?) A certain amount of cramping is normal, but my Dr seems concerned mostly with one sided pain or severe pelvic pain with or without bleeding. If the pain is persistent and stops you from doing daily normal functions, I'd have it checked out.


----------



## fairycat

I've been feeling sick after big meals, but dont get the distress really. I just feel like I could barf. 

I don't know what happened but since yesterday I got my appetite back and no longer feeling sick. Although I woke up when my husband came to bed and felt sick til I ate a few cheerios. Now all I want is mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## jtr2803

I could eat chips for breakfast, lunch and dinner! :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

Carbs are my true bestfriend :rofl:


----------



## jtr2803

I think I'm about to go and heat up some left over roasties from yesterday.... A Yorkshire or two might need to be added!


----------



## MollyMalone

1nceUponATime said:


> Ugh I just went to the bathroom and I have brown blood!! I'm freaking out!

As other users said, brown means old blood but I know you can't stop worrying regardless :(

I was just thinking about how different this pregnancy is being. It almost doesn't feel real and I most certainly don't feel "special" like I did with my son :haha:. I have all these symptoms but I don't think I've gotten my head around it yet. To be truly honest, I think I'm the man here...maybe it won't feel real until I see the ultrasound. Just blabbing here...


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I wish my sore throat would go away two plus weeks is enough its one sided atm hopefully it will go like the other side has. I am also looking forward to getting to the end of January so I can relax about this pregnancy some. I hate being in the first tri not to be offensive but honestly sometimes its really scary and upsetting. Even more so when ive had an issue that leaves me on edge. :dohh: In other news my 2 year old loves poking my belly and telling me there is a baby in there. :cloud9:


----------



## MollyMalone

USAF_WIFE said:


> I wish my sore throat would go away two plus weeks is enough its one sided atm hopefully it will go like the other side has. I am also looking forward to getting to the end of January so I can relax about this pregnancy some. I hate being in the first tri not to be offensive but honestly sometimes its really scary and upsetting. Even more so when ive had an issue that leaves me on edge. :dohh: In other news my 2 year old loves poking my belly and telling me there is a baby in there. :cloud9:

That's cute!! Mine says there isn't, sometimes he will point at his toys and said that one of them has a baby in his belly but not me.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

MollyMalone said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> I wish my sore throat would go away two plus weeks is enough its one sided atm hopefully it will go like the other side has. I am also looking forward to getting to the end of January so I can relax about this pregnancy some. I hate being in the first tri not to be offensive but honestly sometimes its really scary and upsetting. Even more so when ive had an issue that leaves me on edge. :dohh: In other news my 2 year old loves poking my belly and telling me there is a baby in there. :cloud9:
> 
> That's cute!! Mine says there isn't, sometimes he will point at his toys and said that one of them has a baby in his belly but not me.Click to expand...

LOL! Ya she sometimes tells me she has one in her belly too it amuses me quite a lot. :haha:


----------



## s.owens22

The cramping got so intense that I took myself to the ER (not how I wanted to spend my Christmas evening) but oh well. Better safe than sorry!

I have an infection in my uterus which has caused irritation and the Dr believes all the stress/anxiety I'm currently experiencing (because I'm currently going through a lot) is making the pain even worse at times. I did get an U/S which shows a yolk sac but no baby. Dr said not to worry though because it may still be too early to detect a baby at this point because I may be 5 weeks 5 days BUT he said the baby itself is actually 2 weeks behind that date so the size of the baby right now is more like 4 weeks. He told me my HCG levels are 27,000 and that's right on track for 5-6 weeks. 

I've got an antibiotic to take, pain meds (if needed), advised to stay away from all the stressful situations I'm in otherwise this pregnancy will be one hell of a ride and told to follow up with my own OBGYN when I get back home (I'm currently visiting family 15 hours away). Now I sit and wait until my appt on the 11th and keep my fingers crossed that my levels have risen again and that I can get another scan and maybe actually see my baby this time!


----------



## AngelOb

1nce I found it really hard to keep the secret over the holidays as well especially since we are a close family. When I felt like crap after dinner it was even harder but I got through it and felt better today. Yay for having an early scan on Thursday! I'm so jealous since I have 3 more weeks to wait for mine.

Gypsy I'm glad I'm not the only one with that issue, I feel like that's my only symptom sometimes and then I get exhausted and start noticing the other little things that never seem to go away.

Sowens it sucks that you have to deal with all of that but at least they figured everything out and you can focus on getting better. Your levels look fantastic so I'm sure baby is right on track.

AFM I got off work early today since it's Saturday and we are never busy on Saturdays. When I got home I wanted to get a small workout in but was so hungry I had some leftovers, well that made me stick to the couch for at least an hour to let it settle and then I didn't feel well. Needless to say I didn't work out at all today but I did get in a nap that lasted about 1 1/2 hours. First time I've had a nap and wow did it make me feel more energized. Unfortunately I'm now tired again, can't seem to win.


----------



## nickinakinoo

Hi ladies, I didn't know this exist until today :blush: my EDD is 11th Aug.
Not had any sickness but I'm tired and grouchy and my boobs have doubled in size, I really don't feel pregnant and I'm constantly worried that I'm going to lose it.

We've told family and close friends, we decided that as we've told them previously after I had loses that we may as well tell them, then at least they get to share a little bit of happiness. 

I have a private scan booked on Thursday but I really wish I'd booked it earlier :dohh:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

7 weeks today :happydance: fair warning ladies each week the happy dance is going down.. I do not want to jinx myself but my sore throat is getting better since about oh 3am this morning.. I only know since I pee 1000 times a night and its sad because I know once this baby weighs something significant I am going to be running to the bathroom 1000 times a night. :dohh: 

Angel- I had a hard time as well so I told my in-laws and my grandfather about the baby I have each time early I know that if something bad happens I will have lots of support. Mostly told my grandfather because he is down and sick and I have an aunty that lives with him that has cerebral palsy who has been sick and I knew it would raise his spirits to hear this baby will be named after him if a boy and after my grandma his wife who passed if its a girl. I hope you feel less crap hun. :flower:


Nicki- Welcome! You are due a few days before me! I really don't feel pregnant half the time either. :flower:


----------



## jtr2803

Hi nicki! I desperately wanted a scan this week but they are closed so I have to wait for next week :dohh:

I've just been food shopping and now I need a nap :haha:


----------



## Magan85

Welcome Nicki!, We didn't keep it a secret. We announced only to family and it was so special we announced at my husbands family dinner and his cousin announced a few minutes later that she is also pregnant and due just 2 weeks before us! I felt bad, because I felt like I forced her to share her news early but she said they were debating it for a while and decided to after we shared. It was such a special moment! We wont be telling any friends until after we've had a scan which I am not sure when that will be.


----------



## MollyMalone

I caved to dh's pressure and told his family today via FaceTime. I'm so sad and regret it now. Fil's face said it all... Dh says he always does that... I don't remember what it was like the first time around though. I wished I would have waited.


----------



## fairycat

We have scans this week, super exciting!!! Can't wait to hear everyone's news!

Right now my only symptoms are tired and sleeping a lot, and full/twingey lower abdomen. As long as I'm eating right, the sick feeling has stayed away. Maybe this baby likes pretty much everything lol. I'm sure I will eat these words soon.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Does anyone know what I should expect to see at 6 weeks 4 days on a scan. My scan is New Year's Eve.


----------



## fairycat

You *should* be able to see the fetal pole, yolk sac, and heartbeat at 6.5 weeks.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

When is your scan fairycat?


----------



## nickinakinoo

1nceUponATime said:


> Does anyone know what I should expect to see at 6 weeks 4 days on a scan. My scan is New Year's Eve.

Me too, I'll be 8 weeks, :thumbup:


----------



## s.owens22

I was 5 weeks 5 days at the hospital the other day when they did my scan to check on everything. No fetal pole just a yolk sac. Is it okay to not see a fetal pole this early? I'm trying not to worry too much since my levels were right on track.


----------



## MollyMalone

Mine is on the 4th of January, I'll be 8 weeks too.


----------



## fairycat

S.owens - yes that is normal, it's still early for you. A couple days can make all the difference. 


My scan is on Tuesday. I've been excited for it, but now I'm just getting super nervous. The closer it gets, the farther away I wish it was, just because right now in my mind everything is normal.


----------



## MollyMalone

I was a bit annoyed about having to pay for a private scan at 12 weeks because they won't do another one until 20 weeks after the dating one. But I just realised that I will be in Spain that week, looked up prices and they are around 40 euro as opposed to the 100 and something over here. Not too bad.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> S.owens - yes that is normal, it's still early for you. A couple days can make all the difference.
> 
> 
> My scan is on Tuesday. I've been excited for it, but now I'm just getting super nervous. The closer it gets, the farther away I wish it was, just because right now in my mind everything is normal.

I know what you mean. I'm nervous as hell for my ultrasound! I'll keep you in my prayers! Post the ultrasound pic after it happens! 


I'm praying for one healthy bean for myself, but since I ovulated multiple eggs.... I'm interested to see if there is possibly more than 1. But still, I'm just praying there is one healthy little bean in there. . . I hope. I'm so scared. Thursday seems so far away!


----------



## fairycat

I'll be praying for you too 1nce! I appreciate the prayers. I know, even Tuesday seems far away to me right now. But you're closer than you were a week ago!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

You girls are so lucky! I wish my scan was closer. I don't get one until a week or two after my first prenatal appointment, which isn't until January 8th. By then I'll be 7 weeks so I'll be about 8-9 weeks for the scan. I understand the mix of emotions though. I'm very scared but excited at the same time.


----------



## AngelOb

Christmas with the other side of the family today. It was good but hard to keep the secret since I felt like crap all day. On and off nausea and I had to have OH pull the car over 3 blocks before reaching the house to be sick in a gas station bathroom. 

Even though it's miserable at times I keep telling myself that it means lil bean is healthy. 3 more weeks until my scan is so far away.....

Sending good vibes to everyone with a scan this week can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## gypsymama

My first scan is on Jan 7th. I'll be 6w5d. It seems like a long time from now, but it really isn't.

I'm so annoyed with DH today. I came from work and he was drinking and watching the football game with my (adult) nephews. He was super happy and friendly but drunk and I don't know, it pissed me off. He was of no use to me. I had to cook and do the dishes. When the game was over, my nephews left and he started running around the house, wrestling with the kids and they went to war. All of it was fun for them but they were sooo loud and I was stuck doing the grunt work. Usually none of this would bother me. I might have joined in on the wrestling match and had fun too, but not today. I don't want to be grumpy with him or the kids, so I am in my room hiding out. I feel like such an ogre.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. I read all of the posts every day but haven't had much to contribute. How exciting for those of you having scans this week! I get a blood test to check my progesterone again and my OB also ordered a quantitative blood pregnancy test. Hoping both of those go well. Not much different for symptoms. I still mostly just have gas, along with a slight increase in boob changes/discomfort and a few other mild things like an increased need to pee, sleep issues, etc. Today I was super tired, and I exercised for the first time in a couple of weeks (been too busy with holiday prep) and wow my heart would race and I got out of breath so easy. Had to go pretty light on everything, but I definitely want to keep exercising regularly. Back to work tomorrow for me until New Year's. 

Lilmisscaviar - looks like we are at exactly the same point in our pregnancies! I also have an appointment Jan. 8, but I'm getting a sonogram at that one. My OB seems to be monitoring me more closely after my July loss. I'm excited too!

Gypsy - I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated with DH. I totally get it - that would be annoying to feel like you're not getting any help. Hopefully he'll make it up to you tomorrow. 

Angel - Oh man, that sounds rough feeling so sick and not able to let anyone know. I'm sorry you're feeling so icky already :(. I like feeling symptoms too because it helps me feel like the little bean is doing ok!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Morning ladies! Looking forward to hearing about everyone's scans after the new year. I sadly have got all day sickness and extra saliva which I have had each previous pregnancy and I hate it so much needless to say I have been miserable as of the past two days but its slightly reassuring. I need some sugar free candies to suck on or gum to chew helps with the saliva issue. BLEH! :dohh::wacko:


----------



## Tanikins

Have been feeling relatively normal the last few days. Thought my symptoms were calming down. Now i realise its just because i was off work &#128557;


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I may be in here. Aug 30th apparently but I would be sep knowing me. No scans yet.


----------



## MollyMalone

Congrats Dragonfly


DH let me sleep in today. Ended up gettign up at 14pm!!! It was great though. Woke up feeling tired but no sickness and since I was just dreaming about cookies when I woke up I decided to make some. I enjoyed 2 of them and now I'm feeling so sick... Not a good call on my part :dohh:


----------



## gypsymama

Dr wants me to go in for another bhcg today. I've had 2 so far. 16DPO it was 500 and 18DPO it was 1279. Today would be 23DPO and it was at 23DPO last cycle that we realized the bhcg was not doubling. So, I'm super nervous! It should be well over 5000 today if it's doubling properly. I feel like leaving work right now to get it done so I can know already. The anxiety is too much for me right now.


----------



## jtr2803

Will keep everything crossed for you gypsy :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck, Gypsy! I don't have anything to compare my hcg levels to, but I'm eager to just go and get it done. I'm nervous so I've been obsessively reading posts here on bnb this afternoon and I need to STOP! Not feeling much symptom-wise today either. Ugh.


----------



## gypsymama

gypsymama said:


> Dr wants me to go in for another bhcg today. I've had 2 so far. 16DPO it was 500 and 18DPO it was 1279. Today would be 23DPO and it was at 23DPO last cycle that we realized the bhcg was not doubling. So, I'm super nervous! It should be well over 5000 today if it's doubling properly. I feel like leaving work right now to get it done so I can know already. The anxiety is too much for me right now.

Results from today's bhcg is 8938!! Higher than I calculated it should be. I'll take it. Maybe now I can relax a little.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great to hear, Gypsymomma! Grow baby grow!


----------



## fairycat

Happy for you gypsy!

I made a little banner for our group, I'll see about posting it later or tomorrow. I think it's cute, but I'll see what you guys think about it.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So I have low vitamin D and I was given 50k units to take which I thought was too much so I have opted to take 1k units on top of the 400 I already get and I hope it is ok and helps I am sick of going back and forth from ob to family health because people do not know what they are doing. :dohh:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Though apparently that was the wrong thing to do now im paranoid I hurt my baby. :cry: I called again this morning to speak with a nurse and she said taking it once should be fine she is going to talk with the doctor again. I really hate this crap stuff wrong with me is causing possible issues to the baby and I am so stressed out I just want a healthy baby. :cry::cry:


----------



## theraphosidae

USAF_WIFE: Hopefully you'll hear back from the doctor soon :hugs::hugs:

I had a pretty busy Christmas. My dad came and visited and he hasn't seen Callum in over a year so they had lots of fun together. I originally wasn't going to tell him about the pregnancy but OH convinced me to since I get to see him in person maybe once a year so now was a good time to do it. He was excited and said he was wondering when I was going to get on that.

My symptoms have totally changed, it's so weird. My nausea has gone away for the most part (although I'm sure it's the calm before the storm) but I've had brutal heartburn and trouble sleeping. Also I've been having horribly vivid nightmares like every night.

I have a dr's appointment on Saturday, so I'm hoping she'll send me for an ultrasound, just for some peace of mind. I didn't find out I was pregnant with Callum until I was like 16 weeks so I'm not quite sure what the normal process is for the first 4 months.

Hope everyone is feeling okay today!


----------



## Tanikins

Still no scan letter. Scans meant to be next week :grr:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairycat. Good luck on your scan today! Let us know how it goes! Fx for you!!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

USAF_WIFE said:


> Though apparently that was the wrong thing to do now im paranoid I hurt my baby. :cry: I called again this morning to speak with a nurse and she said taking it once should be fine she is going to talk with the doctor again. I really hate this crap stuff wrong with me is causing possible issues to the baby and I am so stressed out I just want a healthy baby. :cry::cry:

Aw Hun, I think if you are low on vitamin D it is safe to take it (although I'm not an expert) I mean after all , the goal is to get your levels back up to normal because they are low. It's not like you have normal levels and are just taking extra for the heck of it. Baby will be just fine!


----------



## fairycat

Our baby has a heartbeat!! We are ecstatic!!!! Now I know what it's like to carry an actual baby <3

The printer wasn't working, so he let us take a pic of the screen.
 



Attached Files:







20151229_084937-1-1-600x651.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tanikins

Yay fairy. Im so happy for you :happydance:

Been checking all day for this :haha:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yay fairycat!


----------



## MollyMalone

Fairycat that is so exciting!! Congrats! Once a heartbeat is seen risk of miscarriage is much lower.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Got a call! I am ok to take the pill every other day! The goal is to raise it yeppers but too much could be bad all at once I think is what the concern is. Thank you for reassuring me though baby should be ok! :flower: I can stress a little less!


Grats Fairy! :baby:


----------



## theraphosidae

Great news fairy and USAF!


----------



## gypsymama

fairycat said:


> Our baby has a heartbeat!! We are ecstatic!!!! Now I know what it's like to carry an actual baby <3
> 
> The printer wasn't working, so he let us take a pic of the screen.

Congrats!!! So happy and excited for you!!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks everyone! 

Glad you are getting some clarification usaf. It's annoying when you're not sure what you're supposed to do.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

fairycat said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Glad you are getting some clarification usaf. It's annoying when you're not sure what you're supposed to do.

Exactly and I cried when I was told its safe... these dang hormones! :cry::dohh: Very happy for you too hun! :hugs:


----------



## hhimayy

Congrats fairy!

I just had some spotting :( basically just tinted CM and one pin prick dot of red. We DTD last night but I would have figured I wouldve noticed bleeding right after not the next morning. I walked down and up 5 flights of stairs today just for a little exercise and have felt sore down near my pelvis like a pulling feeling when I stand up not cramping. 

Hoping everything is okay. Wish my appt was tomorrow and not next wednesday.


----------



## fairycat

Hope everything is ok hh and you don't get any more spotting. It's so nerve wrack8ng, and your appointments never come soon enough!


----------



## jtr2803

Congrats fairy :happydance:

Hope the spotting stops soon hh :hugs:

Having an anxious day here, 7+2 and still very few symptoms which is making me worry a bit. I feel like everyone I know has been at least a bit nauseous by now. I don't feel exhausted, just a bit like I've had a late night and my boobs are a bit tender but not painful. I can't move my scan forward as they are closed this week :dohh:


----------



## hhimayy

Doctor thinks it's from DTD yesterday. I'm wondering if Im having round ligament pains. I feel like it's too early but near my left hip whenever I stand up or sometimes when I'm walking I get this slight sharp pain.


----------



## andrea929

Congrats, Fairy! So happy for you! &#128522;

Beautiful photo of your little bean too &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andrea929

Hh - thinking good thoughts for you! I betcha it is from DTD. Keep us posted :hugs:

I've had some spotting too (TMI alert!!) it's been random - brown, not heavy at all - only noticeable when wiping. It's been bugging me so I called the nurse who said it was old and not to worry. She said only to worry if it became red AND I was filling a pad every hour along with cramping. I've had no cramping over the last week and I definitely could not have even filled a teaspoon (total!) with what I've seen. I guess this just happens for some women. It's been going on for about a week. I just want the 4th to get here so I can see the baby, hear the heartbeat and know all is well for myself.


----------



## fairycat

Andrea - I hope your spotting is nothing! At least it's brown, so that's good.

Jtr - try not to be too anxious about not feel nauseated. My nausea went away about a week ago, and came back very very mild today. I was starting to freak out myself. Some women don't get sick at all, some do early, and some do later. Doesn't necessarily mean bad things. At least you've got other symptoms :)

Hh - I'm getting that sharp pain too when I get up, and sometimes when I cough. It's in both sides mainly in the hip area. I believe it's just from the uterus growing and probably putting pressure on nerves or something. It really hurts!


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Fairycat! What an adorable little bean!!

I got my results back. Hcg is 19331, which seems good and high. However progesterone dropped from my first draw 10 days prior. My first draw was 21.4 and this one was 16.7. I had recently stopped Vitex for the first draw. But still, it's probably not good that the level went down, right? Even though it's still within normal range? Waiting to hear back from my doctor, but I'm thinking I'll have to go on the progesterone suppositories to make sure I have enough.


----------



## hhimayy

No more spotting today *keeping fingers crossed* ....edit just has a very small amount of brown like less than a dime. 

Still having pains on the left side. It occasionally hits the right side so Im not really worried about ectopic .


----------



## s.owens22

Congrats Fairy! 

I'm still feeling anxious due to the U/S showing just a sac and no fetal pole. It's nerve wracking having to wait until the 11th for my first OB appt. Unlike most of you I wasn't feeling any symptoms until yesterday morning when the morning sickness hit me full force. Thankfully it's just been nausea and I'm not actually throwing up. It hits me right when I wake up and doesn't fade until I eat and then it hits me again at night between 5-7pm. I've just eaten dinner and was hoping it would fade away but I'm still feeling very queasy. The morning sickness has helped my anxiety a tad though, I keep telling myself if I wasn't pregnant than I wouldn't be experiencing it so that must be a sure sign that my little baby is still hanging on in there! :)


----------



## fairycat

Here's what I came up with for our group.
 



Attached Files:







watermelons-green.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AngelOb

I feel so out of the loop I haven't checked in for a day and so much happens!

Congrats on the scan fairy :happydance: that's so exciting! And I love the siggy you came up with, it's cute.

Andrea I'm sure the spotting is nothing, normal for a lot of women, I hope it goes away for you soon so you can get some piece of mind though.

HH as long as you don't see red it's probably from dtd and just took more than a day to show up since it was so little, I'm sure things are perfect with your sticky bean

AFM I've been nauseous all day off and on but nothing too bad. The biggest symptom seems to be my sore bbs, like ouch all day. It was a stressful day at work so I was happy to come home and relax. No workout tonight because I was exhausted but I got something in yesterday, trying so hard to balance being healthy and feeling exhausted at the same time. Anyone else trying to keep working out during the pregnancy and finding it hard?


----------



## fairycat

I did some squats today and that was enough for me lol I'm just so tired.. I told myself I'd work out, but I just can't. I get out of breath so easily just walking up the stairs. My nausea got a little worse tonight, and starting to get better again. I think I've linked my most nauseous days with the days that I get less sleep. I've felt great all Christmas break until today - and today I had to get up early for my doctor's appointment. Not looking forward to going back to work next week, because I know I'll start to feel like crap again.


----------



## andrea929

Thank you Angel and Fairy! I bet it will be ok too. I (against my own word!) went and bought more pee tests...I am really losing my mind- rationale being that while it can't tell me my levels if I get a result significantly lower than expected on the digi then something is probably up. I got my 3+ which doesn't really help a lot given the broooooaaad scope of hcg levels but it did give me peace of mind. I also peed on an analog (non digi &#65533;&#65533;) stick and result was nice and dark. DH thinks I'm insane and he is probably kind of right...

Re symptoms: I am fully feeling the nausea this week. It really started up on Monday and it's been hanging around since. Boobs larger but not really sore. EX.HAUSTED. Napping it up while I can. Going to have to kick myself out of bed earlier though because there will be no sleeping off the morning nausea until 11 come next week (back to work)

Re: working out- I have been making it once a week the last two weeks. Twice a week used to be my minimum. Getting there and suiting up seems to be harder than my actual routine once I get going 

Question: what are everyone's methods to manage exhaustion and nausea? Is it reasonable to bring a pillow to work and take naps? Lol. Stocked up on ginger chews...they kinda work. Ordered some Preggie pop drops.


----------



## andrea929

P.s fairy -cute banner!


----------



## MollyMalone

andrea929 said:


> Thank you Angel and Fairy! I bet it will be ok too. I (against my own word!) went and bought more pee tests...I am really losing my mind- rationale being that while it can't tell me my levels if I get a result significantly lower than expected on the digi then something is probably up. I got my 3+ which doesn't really help a lot given the broooooaaad scope of hcg levels but it did give me peace of mind. I also peed on an analog (non digi &#65533;&#65533;) stick and result was nice and dark. DH thinks I'm insane and he is probably kind of right...
> 
> Re symptoms: I am fully feeling the nausea this week. It really started up on Monday and it's been hanging around since. Boobs larger but not really sore. EX.HAUSTED. Napping it up while I can. Going to have to kick myself out of bed earlier though because there will be no sleeping off the morning nausea until 11 come next week (back to work)
> 
> Re: working out- I have been making it once a week the last two weeks. Twice a week used to be my minimum. Getting there and suiting up seems to be harder than my actual routine once I get going
> 
> Question: what are everyone's methods to manage exhaustion and nausea? Is it reasonable to bring a pillow to work and take naps? Lol. Stocked up on ginger chews...they kinda work. Ordered some Preggie pop drops.


I need to get some ginger tablets see if they help. I'm nauseous 24/7, it's horrible! Working out is totally out of the question... 

This pregnancy it's turning me into a crazy person. I had a small argument with DH last night over a pair of socks on the floor. It affected me so much that I couldn't sleep even though I was exhausted! So I went downstairs at 1am to clean the kitchen. DH wasn't having that because I was I would be miserable in work today. I started laughing my head off like a crazy person, he just stared at me not knowing what to do and next thing I'm bawling crying, then Laughing and finally crying again. I didn't want to laugh, I was upset and angry. I knew that from the outside I probably looked crazy but I just couldn't control it....:(


----------



## Tanikins

Have scan date 12th jan @ 3.50

And consultant date 28th jan @ 3.30


----------



## jtr2803

I've lost all my symptoms, literally everything. I'm convinced we will go on Monday to find out it's a mmc. I cried for about half hour this morning before dragging myself in to work. 

I can't get an earlier scan so I'm just going to have to try and muddle through the next five days.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Banner is cute Fairy! :thumbup:


----------



## hhimayy

jtr2803 said:


> I've lost all my symptoms, literally everything. I'm convinced we will go on Monday to find out it's a mmc. I cried for about half hour this morning before dragging myself in to work.
> 
> I can't get an earlier scan so I'm just going to have to try and muddle through the next five days.


I woke up today way less exhausted than previous days which has been practically my only symptom. I tested cause of the spotting I had yesterday and the test line was as dark as the control line but previously it's been darker than the control. 

Idk if it's cause I tested in the morning rather than in the afternoon like usual but at this point I'd figured I have so much HCG that it wouldn't matter. 

Sorry you're are feeling that way. I've seen many people post that their symptoms come and go. I'm sure everything is all right with your bean.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Cute banner fairy! How do I use it?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Going to whine for two seconds.. this pregnancy was not planned though I am very much concerned with the health of this little one and I will love it already do love it sooooo much even though its a tiny blueberry.. Though my cousin posted on FB about going to Disney world in September or October and it made me quite sad. I was planning on taking my 3 kiddos to Disney world in August.. clearly that is out now and I feel rather sad about it. It was going to be my brothers and their girlfriends as well as my mother coming along and one of my brothers wanted to propose. I know it can happen in 2017 instead but my mom was taking a two month work sabbatical this year so it sucks for her. I feel like a brat but I do feel like mourning my older kids ruined trip a little. :brat::brat::sad2:


----------



## fairycat

1nce - I think you probably have to save the picture to your computer and then upload it to an external site to get the code to put in your signature. I use imgur, they give you a bbcode.

Edit: Actually, 8f you want, I can upload it and paste the code here for anyone who wants to use it, if that'd be easier?


Afm.... I woke up feeling so sick to my stomach this morning :( on the plus side, it's finally snowing real snow instead of ice here.


----------



## Tanikins

Deffo starting to feel better. Just a few nausea moments today.

And scan date arrived :happydance: 12th jan


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Sure, if you want to! If it's no trouble for you. I just don't want to make like an account somewhere i am not going to use. 

I'm sorry you are feeling sick :(. Tea and crackers for you! 

I haven't really had any real symptoms I don't think which is scary. I mean I am crampy, my boobs are slightly fuller and I am very tired but I honestly couldn't tell you how much of that is estrogen/progesterone supplements they have me on, and what is from being pregnant. I'm still waiting for the horrible morning sickness everyone is talking about. I am less hungry than normal but that's it really.


----------



## hhimayy

Anyone past the point they would've missed a second period? Mine would be due on saturday and I'm wondering if what's going on right now might be due to my body attempting to ready for a period but cant.

Just been having some period type cramping this morning. No more spotting so far thank goodness.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

hhimayy said:


> Anyone past the point they would've missed a second period? Mine would be due on saturday and I'm wondering if what's going on right now might be due to my body attempting to ready for a period but cant.
> 
> Just been having some period type cramping this morning. No more spotting so far thank goodness.

Yep me! I had a bleed last week and major cramps but have a healthy baby by scan. :thumbup:


----------



## fairycat

My next period would be due next Thursday. I'll be curious to see how my body reacts, I never really got that far last time, I had my d&c the day I would've had my next period.

So here is the bbcode for the banner if anybody wants to use it:

[*img*]https://i.imgur.com/RQE6A0d.jpg[/*img*]

Of course, take out the *'s when you put it in signature. :)

Starting to feel better after sipping Sprite and eating a hard boiled egg. Those are my lifesavers.


----------



## fairycat

Hmm.. should I have put the year on the banner? 

Here's one with the year -

[*img*]https://i.imgur.com/aI4DMtc.jpg[/*img*]


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yay! Banner! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## andrea929

Congrats on scan date tanikins! I know you have been trying to get that buttoned up awhile!

Molly - I'm sorry. It's such an odd thing feeling your emotions go wonky like that. And dumb arguments feel bad too. DH will forgive you I think - cute how he came down to stop you from the guilt-clean &#10084;&#65039;

Hh- I think the strips in the tests probably vary a bit from test to test. I bet all is well with you &#128522; But I understand wanting the reassurance.

Jtr - re symptoms I am hoping for you you are just feeling good. Some folks have zero symptoms the first couple of months! likewise I think many of us have had symptomatic days and non symptomatic days. &#10084;&#65039; Sending cheer


----------



## hhimayy

Love the banner!


----------



## andrea929

USAF - I can understand feeling a little bummed about Disneyland. It sounds like you are just sad about not having that experience. Is the trip booked already and is there any way someone can use FaceTime or something to video call you when he proposes? Or sneak a recording? 

P.S my anniversary is 10/10/09 &#128522; I like your style with the wedding date


----------



## USAF_WIFE

andrea929 said:


> USAF - I can understand feeling a little bummed about Disneyland. It sounds like you are just sad about not having that experience. Is the trip booked already and is there any way someone can use FaceTime or something to video call you when he proposes? Or sneak a recording?
> 
> P.S my anniversary is 10/10/09 &#128522; I like your style with the wedding date

We planned on booking in Feb so no money invested yet thankfully just bummed out we have to wait but it is for a very special reason. I think my brother will now rework his plans as we were booking as a group and I was to be in charge. If he does it before I get to round we can totally go out for it! Also I totally agree with the wedding dates hah! You are the first person ive met with the same day and month! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## andrea929

There you go! All will be well &#65533;&#65533; If it makes you feel better, I went to Disneyland over spring break last April (horrible idea!) amd the lines were sooo long I think DH and I got about 6 rides total out of our $300 bucks we spent to get in. I wanted to go again this year before spring break and probably still can but had a moment of silence for the margaritas I will not get to drink. 

Haha but I am just so happy to be pregnant FINALLY, id give them up forever if I had to make that deal in order to go full term. 

Re: 10/10 I chose it because that's the day we met when we first started dating (7 yrs-!- before we married). Also it was kind of strategic because the date is easy to remember for hubby &#65533;&#65533; I didn't want him forgetting anniversary dates. Hilariously last year he goes - wait, our anniversary isn't 10/10/10? *smacks forehead* no sweetie... Hehe


----------



## hhimayy

andrea929 said:


> There you go! All will be well &#65533;&#65533; If it makes you feel better, I went to Disneyland over spring break last April (horrible idea!) amd the lines were sooo long I think DH and I got about 6 rides total out of our $300 bucks we spent to get in. I wanted to go again this year before spring break and probably still can but had a moment of silence for the margaritas I will not get to drink.
> 
> Haha but I am just so happy to be pregnant FINALLY, id give them up forever if I had to make that deal in order to go full term.
> 
> Re: 10/10 I chose it because that's the day we met when we first started dating (7 yrs-!- before we married). Also it was kind of strategic because the date is easy to remember for hubby &#65533;&#65533; I didn't want him forgetting anniversary dates. Hilariously last year he goes - wait, our anniversary isn't 10/10/10? *smacks forehead* no sweetie... Hehe

Ahhh margaritas. Miss them as well. Not complaining tho.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

andrea929 said:


> There you go! All will be well &#65533;&#65533; If it makes you feel better, I went to Disneyland over spring break last April (horrible idea!) amd the lines were sooo long I think DH and I got about 6 rides total out of our $300 bucks we spent to get in. I wanted to go again this year before spring break and probably still can but had a moment of silence for the margaritas I will not get to drink.
> 
> Haha but I am just so happy to be pregnant FINALLY, id give them up forever if I had to make that deal in order to go full term.
> 
> Re: 10/10 I chose it because that's the day we met when we first started dating (7 yrs-!- before we married). Also it was kind of strategic because the date is easy to remember for hubby &#65533;&#65533; I didn't want him forgetting anniversary dates. Hilariously last year he goes - wait, our anniversary isn't 10/10/10? *smacks forehead* no sweetie... Hehe

We met online on world of warcraft and dated via internet from about Jan until we met in person on 10-10-05 and it moved pretty quickly to being engaged that December and then married 10-10-07. :haha:


----------



## andrea929

It's ok to miss margaritas &#55357;&#56842; I feel you. I don't think it means you're complaining it just means they are delicious

But Again I'd give them up forever...

USAF. Nice!


----------



## theraphosidae

Love the banner! 

Does anyone have names picked out yet? I have both my boy and girl names picked out and it makes me feel like a crazy person for having that planned already. :haha:


----------



## hhimayy

theraphosidae said:


> Love the banner!
> 
> Does anyone have names picked out yet? I have both my boy and girl names picked out and it makes me feel like a crazy person for having that planned already. :haha:


We have been discussing. Pretty sure we have a girl name picked out. 

I was not named after a liquor but I happen to have the same name as a certain whiskey so we always joked if we ever had a boy we would carry it on and name him Jack Daniel. I feel bad saying it but I kind of am liking the name. Part of me feels like I'm a bad parent for wanting to name a child after a liquor but the name is catchy. I think we would call him JD.


----------



## Holliems

Morning everyone! Love the banner!

Ive had a couple of names picked out for years but...neither go with my husbands lastname. NOTHING goes with his last name! He has his mother's and father's lastname and because I want my kids to have middle names, all I can think about is how in the world will I teach them how to spell the whole thing. :laugh2: 

Everyone (including the dog) has a A names so Im staying away from anything that starts with an A lol. 

Ava- dog 
Ariel-husband 
Annika Lyric-daughter
Adalie Elizebeth-daughter
Hollie-me

Ive always wanted a daughter with Berlin as a middle name. (got it from a movie years ago) And always thought Oliver for a boy was cute.


----------



## theraphosidae

hh - I think Jack Daniel is super cute. Could you even do Daniel as the middle name? So it's just Jack but all together it's Jack Daniel? 

hollie - Berlin is a gorgeous middle name. My OH's cousin's son's name is Oliver, they call him Ollie, it's so cute.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

You are totally not crazy. We have both boy and girl names picked out. We tried for 16 months and talked about having kids for 2 years prior to that, so I guess we have had some time to think about it. We rarely agreed on any names and the two we've picked we do agree on so, I hope we get to use one of them at the end of all this!


----------



## ksquared726

Aww, Oliver is on our list for boy names too :). 

Also I love the banner, fairy! Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Morning Ladies!

I think I'm a little late to the party but hopefully not too late :)

I'm 8+1 with our little Viking #1. Excited and terrified all at the same time. Hope that he/she will stick and be a happy healthy bundle come August!

Fairy - Love the banner by the way! Too cute! Can't wait to use it. Wish I was that creative.


----------



## fairycat

Glad you guys like the banner! :) 

I told myself I wouldn't even begin to think of names until I know we are actually having a healthy child. Well, maybe it might be time to start to think about names... we do have a heartbeat after all. I don't know if I can bring myself to do it yet. 

I love Oliver, my friend named her baby that last year when he was born. Such a cute name! (And I obviously would never use it)

My husband had picked out the name Olive for a girl (before she named her son), and right now that's the only name that sticks out to me for a girl. Of course, I haven't really been thinking of names. Only thing I know for sure is if it's a girl (which I'm pretty sure it is) the middle name will be June (this was my grandmother's middle name). If it's a boy the name or middle name will be Justin (after husband's deceased brother).


----------



## theraphosidae

The names I have picked are:

Theodore Frederick for a boy (Callum's middle name is Victor after OH's grandfather, and Frederick is my grandfather) and for a girl it's Merrin Marie (Marie is my great-grandma and grandma's names as well as half of my middle name).


----------



## Tanikins

I have no names. 

I think a girl im swaying towards Rylie Anne D............ Boy will be baby boy #2 :haha:


----------



## fairycat

I hate my husband right now. I woke up wanting Mac and cheese. What does he make for lunch? Uuugghhh!!! And I can't have any, because I don't have any gluten free Mac and cheese :(


----------



## Tanikins

Im sure oh's choose pregnancy to be at their most annoying :hugs:


----------



## hhimayy

I need to put the tests down. 

I just took one with darker more concentrated urine then this morning and the test seemed lighter. They are wonfo tests and parts of the lines are darker than other parts so idk how reliable they are.

I am going to conduct another test this afternoon and if it is still lighter going to dilute it to see if I'm getting hook effect results. Then I'm putting the tests down.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all,

I haven't posted for a while after I had a bleed a couple of weeks ago. Had my early scan today and we saw a baby measuring 6+6 with a lovely heartbeat! Over the moon! 

Hhim - I like the way you say conduct a test, like you are a scientist lol. It's so hard, I had to step away from the tests as well as I was getting stressed that they weren't getting darker by a certain point. I think once the line is a good dark line then a line is a line and tests aren't really a good indicator at all of how a pregnancy is progressing. Good luck with your experiment!! 

Fairy - I love the banner, will try and add it tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## fairycat

hh - I have a similar story about wondfos. They are 100% NOT reliable in terms of getting darker. I spotted at 12 dpo and the nurse at my doc's office told me I was probably having a chemical. She freaked me out, so the next morning I took another wondfo test and it was half as light as the previous day! Needless to say I freaked out, and my husband made me tell him what was wrong. We both really believed I was having a chemical at that point. He told me to take another to see if it was a faulty test. I kid you not, I took another with a dribble of urine and it was back to the same darkness as the previous day.

In my experience, time of day/concentration never mattered for testing. I personally think it's all bogus. Put the tests down and just believe you are pregnant. I know it's hard, but you'll drive yourself crazy. Those tests are cheap for a reason.


----------



## fairycat

Tanikins said:


> Im sure oh's choose pregnancy to be at their most annoying :hugs:

LOL totally!!!


----------



## Holliems

HH put the tests down and slowly step away! Also...whats the hook effect??

Im SO tired today...and my house is SO messy. Ugh. I dont want to clean, but I gotta. Need to get it done before dh gets home so he doesnt think Ive done nothing but play on the computer all day. ...Which is exactly what Ive done all day.


----------



## MollyMalone

So happy to hear about all these scans with strong little hearts!!! I still have 5 days to go.


----------



## hhimayy

Holliems said:


> HH put the tests down and slowly step away! Also...whats the hook effect??
> 
> Im SO tired today...and my house is SO messy. Ugh. I dont want to clean, but I gotta. Need to get it done before dh gets home so he doesnt think Ive done nothing but play on the computer all day. ...Which is exactly what Ive done all day.

It's when you have so much HCG in your system the tests freak out and you actually get a lighter line than what you normally get. If you dilute the urine it usually will get dark again.


----------



## kittylady

Hi I'm a bit late joining you ladies, its a bit of a surprise really, I have two kids already, 3.5 and 15 months and still breastfeeding, I had one period starting oct 30th (my cycles are long) and we dtd Nov 30th. I took a pregnancy test because i realised I hadn't had another period and it was really dark positive which would tie in with being 6 weeks. My husband doesn't really want another one yet (or at all so he says) although he knows I'd never abort so I just want to find myself first. 

I also ate half an onion raw the other day because I fancied it, that made me suspicious.

I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies, I haven't told ANYONE yet (not even hubby) so you're all I have.:thumbup:


----------



## Holliems

Welcome Kitty! How long will you wait before telling husband?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fairycat I absolutely love that banner! I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but how are you ladies adding it to your signature? It keeps asking me for the URL when I try to upload an image. I'm a bit computer illiterate... :blush:


----------



## Holliems

Copy the link she posted without the * and paste in your signature


----------



## Mrs. MB

HH - so I tested every day until I had my scan (can't believe I just confessed to that). I had a heap of FRERs and I think at one point they just maxed out. I got 3+ on the CB digi and used the same urine for a DollarTree test and it came up with a faint line. I had 10 DollarTree tests and they never really got dark. Freaked me out bad... I would echo what everyone else said - step away from the pee sticks, they only make you more crazy.

Kitty - I hope when DH does find out he's happy. I think one thing is to think of an abstract baby that you may or may not want and another is to know you're pregnant. We're here for you!

We haven't really agreed on any names because my husband has some insane ideas from Greek mythology and ancient civilizations.... I'm not sure I can deal with that, lol... The only boy name we agreed on so far is Xander. 

I'm honestly feeling like crap today... Just tired and headachy... Also I'd like to throw a fit and hide under the covers with some pop corn...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Mrs. W - So happy that your LO is good and growing! Hope you can relax a little now after the stressful weeks.


----------



## hhimayy

Yay for the hook effect! The first test was darker than this mornings and just as dark as the control line but I was still curious. I diluted it to about 50/50 and did another test and the test line was darker than the control! 

I have one more test so I'm just going to wait a few days before I use it and then hopefully next wednesday I get good news at my appt.


----------



## Holliems

Holy crap my back started hurting so bad! A couple of years ago I fell off of a bike onto my butt and injured my lower back. I don't know what I did today but it feels the exact same way. I can hardly bend over! I feel like an old lady...I need a walker!


----------



## lauraairving

Hey ladddiess :) Cant believe Im back on this site! Im due around 28th Aug but confused with dates ha! I dont even have a doctors appointment until 14/01 then got to wait for MW then scan, seem like forever away! I literally have 0 symptoms other than backache so I'm kind of worried!

So many August 16 babies:kiss:


----------



## Magan85

Mrs W! That is great news! I was wondering how you are doing. 

Welcome to the new ladies! 

I have to wait another 2 weeks for my first appointment with my Doctor. My midwife office said they would call back with an appointment for week 10. I am really hoping one of them give me a dating scan. I took a digi on Christmas and it said 2-3 weeks according to LMP I was 5 weeks 6 days so I was expecting 3+ so I know my hcg is slow to rise which was the same with my son.


----------



## andrea929

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't posted for a while after I had a bleed a couple of weeks ago. Had my early scan today and we saw a baby measuring 6+6 with a lovely heartbeat! Over the moon!
> 
> Hhim - I like the way you say conduct a test, like you are a scientist lol. It's so hard, I had to step away from the tests as well as I was getting stressed that they weren't getting darker by a certain point. I think once the line is a good dark line then a line is a line and tests aren't really a good indicator at all of how a pregnancy is progressing. Good luck with your experiment!!
> 
> Fairy - I love the banner, will try and add it tomorrow.
> 
> Hi to everyone else.

Hi Mrs W! Glad to see you back- been wondering how you are doing. So glad to hear your little bean is doing well &#128522;


----------



## fairycat

Lilmiss - glad you like it! copy and paste this to your signature without the *'s

[*img*]https://i.imgur.com/aI4DMtc.jpg[/*img*]


----------



## fairycat

We went to the store earlier and I got my mac and cheese! Oh man, did that hit the spot!!! I want more lol

Hubby left me again tonight to go shooting with his friend. I feel so clingy, it gets so lonely here when he's gone.


----------



## s.owens22

Welcome to the new ladies!

Thanks for the banner, will be adding and using as soon as I finish this post.

As far as names go...I've had boy and girl lists going since I was about 15 and over time I've gradually added more names I like. I'm on my own with this baby so I don't have any input on names which I guess has it's ups and downs. I'm pretty stuck on having a boy for a couple reasons...first because I had an older brother and I've always wanted a boy first so that my future children experience the same amazing feeling I had growing up with an older brother. He was my best friend and my hero and I hope my kids feel the same if they have an older brother. Second reason is because my brother passed away in February 2011 and although he had 2 young children at the time, they're both girls so there is no one to carry on my family name so it would be very special for me to have a little boy that can carry on my name because I refuse to give my child his/her fathers name when the asshole doesn't want anything to do with us!

Like I mentioned I have an entire list of boy and girl names but the boy name I've been stuck on since I found out is Ezra. Middle name is Corey Michael. Corey was my brothers name and Michael is my fathers middle name and my grandfathers first name.


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> We went to the store earlier and I got my mac and cheese! Oh man, did that hit the spot!!! I want more lol
> 
> Hubby left me again tonight to go shooting with his friend. I feel so clingy, it gets so lonely here when he's gone.

Mac and cheese sounds soooooo good. What brand do you buy? I haven't had Mac and cheese in forever since I am gluten free and lactose intolerant. I would eat 100 lactaids to have some Mac and cheese right now though.

Also I'm sorry to hear about feeling lonely. Maybe DH can do some snuggling with you later? I about cried when mine actually came to bed early with me last night. He usually wants to be up late and I just can't right now.


----------



## fairycat

andrea929 said:


> Mac and cheese sounds soooooo good. What brand do you buy? I haven't had Mac and cheese in forever since I am gluten free and lactose intolerant. I would eat 100 lactaids to have some Mac and cheese right now though.

I buy the Annie's gluten free mac & cheese. So good!!


----------



## AngelOb

I wish I could add the banner but my mobile sucks and I think my computer has a virus so I'm waiting for geek squad to fix it.

Mac and cheese sounds amazing right now, I haven't been too hungry tonight so didn't have a full meal which is something I need to work on. Cried to the movie stepmom though thank you hormones. Nervous for new years tomorrow. Are ladies doing anything where you'll have to lie as to why you aren't drinking? Being around OH's friends all night is going to get annoying, just have a feeling.


----------



## hhimayy

If there is anyone I don't have on there and you would like to be on the EDD list please let me know. I'm going to try and look through again but in case I miss someone.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mine is August 21!


----------



## hhimayy

1nceUponATime said:


> Mine is August 21!

Added :)


----------



## Holliems

Me! Edd the 15th


----------



## fairycat

AngelOb said:


> Are ladies doing anything where you'll have to lie as to why you aren't drinking? Being around OH's friends all night is going to get annoying, just have a feeling.

Lucky for me, I don't normally drink a whole lot, but we'll be at a party where the hosts know I am pregnant so that helps! I don't mind anyone else knowing, because I don't really know any of their friends. I like telling strangers that don't know anybody I know :D Hubs bought me both kinds of Welch's sparkling grape juice to take. What a guy! There will be kids there in the early part of the night, so I'll share.

I had to decline liquor during the tww and everyone was asking me questions. I just said I was waiting to find out if I was or not. I mean, there's always that!


----------



## andrea929

Fortunately we are going somewhere with folks that know so no need to hide it. This group of friends has known each other a long time (the guys since elementary school and amazingly the ladies became friends too over the years). They know how long we have been trying so we couldn't wait to tell them. &#55357;&#56842;

My fave thing to drink as a treat right now is cranberry juice with soda water. Dry sodas are also good but $$$


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> andrea929 said:
> 
> 
> Mac and cheese sounds soooooo good. What brand do you buy? I haven't had Mac and cheese in forever since I am gluten free and lactose intolerant. I would eat 100 lactaids to have some Mac and cheese right now though.
> 
> I buy the Annie's gluten free mac & cheese. So good!!Click to expand...

Yuuuuuuummmm.

P.S. Angel sorry you aren't feeling good. I find eating helps with the nausea a little bit though if it is not exactly what I'm craving it is a bit of a chore &#128522; I say get you whatever sounds appealing, maybe some Mac is in order &#128522;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Less than 2 hours until scan. I'm nervous. I have more brown spotting this morning :(


----------



## nickinakinoo

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/911/zpGf9W.jpg

They put me back to 7+1 but strong heartbeat.
I just don't feel very reassured, still 5 weeks till safety :cry: I think I'm over tired and hormonal today :sleep:


----------



## Dragonfly

spent the last 2 days urinating blood, :( on anti boitics now. Its going away though. I had this with my second son. I am dreading if this is a repeat thing.


----------



## Dragonfly

I wont even hear from my hospital for a scan till about 13 weeks,. I have not even gone to the doc yet to refer me. Bit hard when they closed anyway lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

hhimayy said:


> If there is anyone I don't have on there and you would like to be on the EDD list please let me know. I'm going to try and look through again but in case I miss someone.

Mine is the 14th :flower:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Dragonfly said:


> spent the last 2 days urinating blood, :( on anti boitics now. Its going away though. I had this with my second son. I am dreading if this is a repeat thing.

Awe hun sounds like you have a bad infection I got one like this with my son I flipped out so bad because I had no idea what was going on. :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

hanging on to the radiator while trying not to scream when peeing yesterday and day before. Was horrible. Had to make sure blood was defo in urine and not other . Defo was. Stopped bleeding now,and peeing every 5 mins in agony but still sore. I hate taking anti biotics but I had too. I am on a childs one as I cant swallow the big ones. I had a choking incident in my house other day as I thought I had no choice. My poor son had to see me go through that and saved me again. Thankfully docs listened and gave me liquid. It really is different every time. I hope this is not a repeat.


----------



## theraphosidae

hhimayy said:


> If there is anyone I don't have on there and you would like to be on the EDD list please let me know. I'm going to try and look through again but in case I miss someone.

Me please! August 29 :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Anyone else wish they could detach their boobs until baby is due? I am so sore today gah! :dohh:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Heartbeat was 138bpm :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## andrea929

1nceUponATime said:


> Heartbeat was 138bpm :)

Congrats 1nce!! &#128525;


----------



## fairycat

Yay 1nce!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## kittylady

Hi

So I accidentally blurted it out to my husband last night, he was in shock, he said we'd been stupid but obviously he loves me and will support me but three is really his limit.

I'm going to contact the midwife after the new year and no one will be around at this time and we're too busy anyway, its no rush as it'll be the same midwife (only one for my surgery which makes it hell to make your appointments)

:thumbup:


----------



## gypsymama

So happy to see your scans, ladies!! How exciting!

Yesterday was my first day of nausea. My appetite is non existent. The idea is eating is not appealing, which is not helping to keep the nausea at bay. Although all this talk about Mac n cheese has stirred a craving. I looove Mac n cheese!! I must have some today!

That dull ache on my left side is gone. I was constipated for 5 days and finally went last night. Yesterday, I felt a pulling/tugging type sensation right behind my belly button. It wasn't painful and it didn't last very long. Heartburn is gone, no real symptoms besides the nausea, fatigue and sore boobs. DH smokes and last time I was pregnant I couldn't even stand to be around him after he smoked because the smell was too much. No sensitivity to smells yet.

Speaking of DH, he is annoying the hell out of me. He got really mad at me because I fell asleep while we were watching a movie. I just wanted to scream, "Dude, I'm growing a baby!" Then I realized that since this is his first, he has no clue what happens during pregnancy. I don't even think he believes this is real. Maybe it's his way of protecting himself from the heartbreak of miscarriage. Even though I was only 5w5d when I miscarried last month, (I'm 5w5d today!!) we were so excited, we picked out names, thought about moving things around our room for a bassinet and all those things that parents think about. He was devastated and since it only took 4 weeks to fall pregnant again right after I was told I had very few if any eggs left, he has not wrapped his head around it. All that being said, he needs to get it together because my patience is wearing thin.

Our first scan is in 7 days! So nervous. But I think once we see our little appleseed, it will help him realize that this is indeed really happening and we are so fortunate and lucky to be given another go at it so soon after a loss.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Nicki - Any chance you could've ovulated or implanted later? This early measurements are not very accurate. My Dr. won't even measure until close to 12 weeks. They just want to see the bean and a heartbeat. They don't measure the heartbeat either until later.

Dragonfly - Oh yikes! I hate UTIs. I'm so sorry. I hope you feel better soon.

USAF - I was just thinking about that! I think I need to go shop for bigger bras next week. My largest ones are barely fitting now. DH loves to fool around and "motorboat" as a joke... Didn't feel so good when he did it yesterday. 

Fairy - I need Mac&Cheese now!!! Two and a half hours until lunch when I can go hunt for some. I want it with hot dogs... LOL... 

I'm completely on the opposite side though - I'd love some alone time... My FIL has been staying with us since Nov. 4 and now my MIL is here too... My BFF is visiting from NY... Love them all but I need some time to myself.

Spending NYE with our parents so I don't have to worry about telling anyone about drinking. I just have to worry about staying up until midnight, lol...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh and HH - my EDD is August 9, 2016


----------



## Mrs W 11

1nce - amazing news!!! You must be so relieved! 

Hhim - can you add me too please? Current edd 18th August.

We are at my in laws tonight and they know I'm pregnant so no stress, drinking shloer, the celebration one with a cork is really nice. Only slightly jealous of everyone else drinking wine!! 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thank you ladies !!! I am still very nervous and scared but this scan made me feel better today.


----------



## lauraairving

So exciting seeing everyone's scans! Mine feels forever away but glad to see all your LOs are doing well!! Such an exciting yet scary time the first trimester!


----------



## hhimayy

I can't believe I'm having sciatic pain already. We went to the zoo today and I was doing a lot of walking and lifting my daughter. 

Remembered tho that I have a tilted uterus and I could see how that would make me more prone to sciatic pain. That was pretty much my only complaint with my pregnancy with my daughter


----------



## Holliems

Last night I was getting horrible back and hip pain. I could hardly move. I could hardly even get on and off toilet even! Today's it's not too bad. Knock on wood.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

hhimayy said:


> If there is anyone I don't have on there and you would like to be on the EDD list please let me know. I'm going to try and look through again but in case I miss someone.

Mine is August 25th :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Holliems said:


> Copy the link she posted without the * and paste in your signature

Somehow I missed it and had to look a few pages back. Found it and added. Thanks, Holliems!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

lauraairving said:


> So exciting seeing everyone's scans! Mine feels forever away but glad to see all your LOs are doing well!! Such an exciting yet scary time the first trimester!

I am with you on that. I can't wait for my scan, yet I'm dreading it at the same time. I will feel much better once we see a heartbeat :flower:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

theraphosidae said:


> Does anyone have names picked out yet? I have both my boy and girl names picked out and it makes me feel like a crazy person for having that planned already. :haha:

I have girl names picked out. I'm not very good on boy names so I'm letting my DH decide on that to an extent. By "extent" I mean that if he comes up with some really weird names like Taco (because he likes tacos) or naming our child after one of his video game characters then I will have to put a stop to it :rofl:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy New Year my lovelies!!!


----------



## s.owens22

Happy New Year everyone! Did anyone do anything fun?

I'm in Ohio visiting my dad, step mom and her family. I was tired and really didn't feel like being the only sober person around a bunch of strangers so I stayed in at my dads house by myself (same as Christmas). It's crazy to think this time next year I'll have a baby to be celebrating Christmas and New Years with, no more lonely holidays that's for sure!


----------



## s.owens22

hhimayy said:


> If there is anyone I don't have on there and you would like to be on the EDD list please let me know. I'm going to try and look through again but in case I miss someone.

Currently mine is August 22nd, I'll update you if that changes! :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am right there with yall on the back and hip pain.. Even sleeping with my pillow between my legs is not helping. Though im in general like 100% miserable I have all day sickness sore boobs and the sore back. YEP! I am pregnant.. :dohh:


----------



## andrea929

Happy New Year!

Stayed the night with friends....husband woke me up by farting on me. So brutal. I told him I wished I could get him hopped up on all these pregnancy hormones and then fart on him. See how he likes it. He would so not make it. :grr:

In other news we told our close friends and they were soo excited. DH was adorable when he shared the news. It made him so happy. I guess I'll forgive him for the fart.


----------



## fairycat

Happy new year!

I had some pink spotting last night which was really unnerving. Of course since it's a holiday, the doc's office is closed so I can't talk to anybody. Doc said I'd probably have spotting after my ultrasoubd, but that was on Tuesday. Could it be from that? I would think it'd be old blood at that point? I had a tiny bit of tan spotting in the morning, which I attributed to the u/s, but then was pink when I went to bed last night.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

fairycat said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> I had some pink spotting last night which was really unnerving. Of course since it's a holiday, the doc's office is closed so I can't talk to anybody. Doc said I'd probably have spotting after my ultrasoubd, but that was on Tuesday. Could it be from that? I would think it'd be old blood at that point? I had a tiny bit of tan spotting in the morning, which I attributed to the u/s, but then was pink when I went to bed last night.

No cramping just light spotting? You are prob fine hun. Go in to urgent care if it gets super bad otherwise maybe call once the office is open monday? :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

I had a bit of cramping in the morning/afternoon, but I also had one of those "special dreams" lol. But no cramping anywhere near the time I spotted.


----------



## jtr2803

Hi ladies, sorry for my absence, it's taken me a few days to snap out of my downward spiral. 

The banner is awesome fairy, I've put it in my signature :thumbup:

Some lovely scan pics recently and lots of good news. I've still few symptoms but forcing myself to keep positive, Monday isn't far away now :thumbup:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

fairycat said:


> I had a bit of cramping in the morning/afternoon, but I also had one of those "special dreams" lol. But no cramping anywhere near the time I spotted.

You doing ok hun?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> I had some pink spotting last night which was really unnerving. Of course since it's a holiday, the doc's office is closed so I can't talk to anybody. Doc said I'd probably have spotting after my ultrasoubd, but that was on Tuesday. Could it be from that? I would think it'd be old blood at that point? I had a tiny bit of tan spotting in the morning, which I attributed to the u/s, but then was pink when I went to bed last night.

I am sure everything is fine. The doctor told me your cervix is very vascular and ANYTHING can cause it to bleed in pregnancy.


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, I'm good. I'm not worried about miscarriage at this point - my boobs are still really sore and feeling a bit nauseous this evening. The spotting stopped, so I'm just going to chalk it up to irritation from the u/s earlier in the week.


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> Yeah, I'm good. I'm not worried about miscarriage at this point - my boobs are still really sore and feeling a bit nauseous this evening. The spotting stopped, so I'm just going to chalk it up to irritation from the u/s earlier in the week.

I'm thinking it is just the ultrasound, too. All is probably well. Glad to hear it stopped and I hope you feel better!


----------



## AngelOb

Happy New Year everyone! Finally got my computer back and its virus free so I can catch up and post more easily, I feel like I've missed so much! Congrats on the early scans! I'm still anxious for mine, it's so far away (over 2 1/2 weeks) and I'll be passing the point where I lost my last one on Tuesday.

The comment about removing your boobs for the remaining of the pregnancy made me literally LOL I tell my OH that all the time, though today has been less so than the past two days. Today I had the food aversion, had this amazing buffalo flatbread with blue cheese (pasturized) and even though I normally LOVE blue cheese I think it's making me sick so there goes that. Mac and cheese does sound good at this point though.

I'm glad the spotting stoped fairy, I'm sure things are perfectly fine and it's just the irritation.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> Yeah, I'm good. I'm not worried about miscarriage at this point - my boobs are still really sore and feeling a bit nauseous this evening. The spotting stopped, so I'm just going to chalk it up to irritation from the u/s earlier in the week.

I usually have some spotting after ultrasounds, especially transvaginal ones. The weird thing is that the bleeding always shows up 2-3 days after the scan, not immediately after. It is usually either pink or brown. I'd say that was probably what it was from. As long as it was only a small amount and not bright red, you will be fine.


----------



## fairycat

Lilmiss you made me feel a ton better, thank you for that! Doc said I'd have spotting and I didnt, so I was quite surprised. It's the only thing that makes sense about why I spotted.

Still not feeling the best, but not feeling "sick" either... jus blah and not in the mood to eat much. Everything sounds gross too. Yet I'm so hungry at the same time, even after I eat. Been so bloated and uncomfortable today. I'm so lazy and have barely done anything today. Yesterday we were running around all day, I guess it just wore me out - plus staying up extra late. I hate feeling like this though, I feel like I've totally wasted my winter break.

I'm telling a couple of my best friends tomorrow that I'm pregnant. I'm kind of nervous, because one of them is the one I've talked about before that's having a hard time conceiving. I also found out one of my friends is pregnant, very close behind me. Super excited about that!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> Lilmiss you made me feel a ton better, thank you for that! Doc said I'd have spotting and I didnt, so I was quite surprised. It's the only thing that makes sense about why I spotted.
> 
> Still not feeling the best, but not feeling "sick" either... jus blah and not in the mood to eat much. Everything sounds gross too. Yet I'm so hungry at the same time, even after I eat. Been so bloated and uncomfortable today. I'm so lazy and have barely done anything today. Yesterday we were running around all day, I guess it just wore me out - plus staying up extra late. I hate feeling like this though, I feel like I've totally wasted my winter break.
> 
> I'm telling a couple of my best friends tomorrow that I'm pregnant. I'm kind of nervous, because one of them is the one I've talked about before that's having a hard time conceiving. I also found out one of my friends is pregnant, very close behind me. Super excited about that!

At least you care about your friend! Make sure you tell her you are nervous about even saying something and that you deeply care for.... I've had friends that knew my situation tell me and just be like "oops I'm pregnant and it's an accident". I mean I guess they had to tell me at some point, but it just seemed they didn't even get that would be hard for me to hear it. Or friends that make comments like "well you can just have this baby" as a joke... I would be like ummm yeah no thanks I don't want your baby I want my own. Maybe they were trying to be humorous but to me it just sounded like they really didn't want their kids. 

You obviously care a lot more and will say it in a sensitive way! I was always happy for my friends , but just sad for myself I guess.


----------



## Peggy80

Can I join you ladies please?
My EDD is 31st August, although I had to be induced at 40+12 with DS so this one will probably be a September baby.


----------



## fairycat

1nce - yeah, I'm having a hard time knowing how to go about this. I'm telling 2 friends together and I want to say it in a way that's not hurtful (even though she'll probably secretly hate me any way that I say it), but I also don't want to mock her or embarrass her. She never talks about her feelings with us. She was happy for us the first time we got pregnant, and I have to be like... well I'm pregnant a second time. I guess I'm planing to just tell them we are pregnant again and this time it's normal and we have a heartbeat. She knows we struggled, so I'm hoping it won't be too terrible for her to hear. She's wanted a baby since high school, and now we are 34. I appreciate you chiming in about this. After a loss I definitely had a glimpse of how she must feel. I hated every pregnant woman and every woman that had a baby that I saw.


----------



## kittylady

I don't think you can do much. My friends wanted a baby since my last pregnancy but they felt the time wasn't right, she's finally come off the contraceptives as they want to try and bam I'm pregnant again. I just don't want to tell anyone right now.


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Edd August 11th &#128513; 
Happy new year to all x


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> 1nce - yeah, I'm having a hard time knowing how to go about this. I'm telling 2 friends together and I want to say it in a way that's not hurtful (even though she'll probably secretly hate me any way that I say it), but I also don't want to mock her or embarrass her. She never talks about her feelings with us. She was happy for us the first time we got pregnant, and I have to be like... well I'm pregnant a second time. I guess I'm planing to just tell them we are pregnant again and this time it's normal and we have a heartbeat. She knows we struggled, so I'm hoping it won't be too terrible for her to hear. She's wanted a baby since high school, and now we are 34. I appreciate you chiming in about this. After a loss I definitely had a glimpse of how she must feel. I hated every pregnant woman and every woman that had a baby that I saw.

I definitely think she will be happy for you :). I always was. Babies are always a blessing. She may be jealous too but it comes with the territory. I honestly doubt she would say she's jealous. I could never admit that to anyone who told me. I would just deal with it in myself. And honestly when my friends would tell me they haven't showered in two days and hadn't slept in months... I wouldn't be jealous at all LOL.


----------



## fairycat

1nce - that makes me feel better, thank you for the input :) I was highly jealous too after our loss... you just can't help it.


----------



## gypsymama

Day 2 of vomitting first thing after I wake up. I think it's because of an empty stomach. I'm going to keep some crackers bedside to see if that helps. 

Was I the same person complaining of not having sensitivity to smells a couple of days ago? Well it has kicked in this morning full force and isn't helping my nausea one bit.

I wonder if I can get away with staying in bed all day watching Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries.


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> 1nce - that makes me feel better, thank you for the input :) I was highly jealous too after our loss... you just can't help it.

Fairy, I wish you so much happiness in sharing your news. I think given how thoughtful you are about it right now you will go about it just fine. Your friend will probably understand what this means to you and what a gift it is that you are pregnant again after your loss. DH and I were literally the last of our friends to get pregnant just because...its taken a really long time! We have heard many pregnancy announcements and shared in the joy. It does not mean it didn't sting a little bit, but the happiness was truly there for our friends and we adore their little ones &#55357;&#56842;. As far as I can recall they just came out and shared the news in person. It was an honor that they chose to share with close friends including ourselves before the rest of the world. I think you'll do great today and given how thoughtful it sounds that you are if your friend wanted to talk about her feelings I bet you would.


----------



## andrea929

gypsymama said:


> Day 2 of vomitting first thing after I wake up. I think it's because of an empty stomach. I'm going to keep some crackers bedside to see if that helps.
> 
> Was I the same person complaining of not having sensitivity to smells a couple of days ago? Well it has kicked in this morning full force and isn't helping my nausea one bit.
> 
> I wonder if I can get away with staying in bed all day watching Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries.

Gypsy I say do it (bed and watching murder mysteries) if you can!


----------



## fairycat

Aw thanks andrea, that means a lot! I'd like to do in person but I keep going between that and texting her beforehand. I appreciate the firsthand experiences/advice a lot.


Gypsy - stay in bed!!! It's almost noon here and I'm still in bed watching tv. It's so hard to peel myself off the mattress. Especially when hubby is still sleeping, you'd think he was the one who's pregnant!


----------



## Tanikins

Im so done with these xmas holidays. Im pregnanct and irratable enough without my 4 year old purposely winding me up


----------



## gypsymama

fairycat said:


> Aw thanks andrea, that means a lot! I'd like to do in person but I keep going between that and texting her beforehand. I appreciate the firsthand experiences/advice a lot.
> 
> 
> Gypsy - stay in bed!!! It's almost noon here and I'm still in bed watching tv. It's so hard to peel myself off the mattress. Especially when hubby is still sleeping, you'd think he was the one who's pregnant!

DH has been sleeping more and raiding the fridge at midnight for the weirdest things. He's definitely pregnant too.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So tired of my husband!!!! I feel like making him sleep outside in the turtle sandbox since he is such a turd! He does not deserve the couch! :growlmad: He stays up till 2-4am playing on his PC and then I get the duties of being up at 6am with the kids who apparently as of late are just terrors... Now! Normally this is ok I just deal but its been our entire break of two weeks and I have slept in ONE TIME... ONCE! I feel ill all day but the morning has been really rough and I am going to go back to driving everyone everywhere on monday I just wanna punch him. :growlmad::cry: Rant over :blush:


----------



## Holliems

So not looking forward to waking early and dropping family off at work and school again. Ugh. Right now, I'm laying in bed watching movies while DH and DD are having a picnic at the park. DH made me breakfast in bed this morning and I haven't moved. Now...this may sound sweet except he decided to spend out first New Year's Eve in San Francisco with his friends instead of his family. (He was in Japan the years before) So...I think he's kissing ass. His breakfast has made me sick to my stomach. (Eggs. Yak!)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Holliems said:


> So not looking forward to waking early and dropping family off at work and school again. Ugh. Right now, I'm laying in bed watching movies while DH and DD are having a picnic at the park. DH made me breakfast in bed this morning and I haven't moved. Now...this may sound sweet except he decided to spend out first New Year's Eve in San Francisco with his friends instead of his family. (He was in Japan the years before) So...I think he's kissing ass. His breakfast has made me sick to my stomach. (Eggs. Yak!)

He can sleep in the turtle sandbox with my hubby. :haha:


----------



## Magan85

I just went to the bathroom and had some light spotting. I am a nervous wreck right now. I have yet to have this pregnancy confirmed by my doctor. Would you ladies go get checked out or wait it out? The same thing happened when I was 12 weeks with my son and it ended up being a UTI. I am hoping its either the same or nothing serious.


----------



## andrea929

Magan85 said:


> I just went to the bathroom and had some light spotting. I am a nervous wreck right now. I have yet to have this pregnancy confirmed by my doctor. Would you ladies go get checked out or wait it out? The same thing happened when I was 12 weeks with my son and it ended up being a UTI. I am hoping its either the same or nothing serious.

Hi Magan,

I know it can be worrisome but I'd say if it is not red and you are not cramping it's probably fine! But do call for peace of mind if it helps. &#10084;&#65039; :hugs:


I'm not a doc but can share my experience - I spotted for an entire week (light brown, not a whole lot but consistently a little bit noticed when wiping for a week). I called my doc office for peace of mind and they told me not to worry that some spotting is ok and actually quite common.

They did say to keep an eye on it and to call or go to ER if it worsened to the point that I was cramping, the blood was red AND I was soaking a pad every hour. They did not need to see me otherwise before my 7wk ultrasound.

Here's hoping It goes away for you soon. Take care &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## fairycat

Lol ISAF my husband has been doing the same!! I have to get up and feed all the animals (we have a cat, dog, and guinea pigs). This morn my dog was whining and he went to the bathroom and then went back to sleep... I was so mad I had to get up, he had to poop really bad. Then went back upstairs and hubby's phone kept getting messages. He slept in the other room and left his phone with the sound on. So totally did not get enough sleep, after all that I was wide awake.

Maga I've had a little spotting too. Doc's office has been closed with the holidays, so I'll call if it happens again. I had pink t I need cm today, but that may have been leftover from when I spotted before, I don't know? I'm secretly worrying. I've also been cramping here and there, but no more than I have up until now.


----------



## fairycat

I told my friends the news ronight, and the friend I was worried about already knew since we hadn't seen each other in a couple months. She was all smiles and happy for us and asking questions. So relieved!!


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> I told my friends the news ronight, and the friend I was worried about already knew since we hadn't seen each other in a couple months. She was all smiles and happy for us and asking questions. So relieved!!

Yay!! Glad it went well &#128522;


----------



## AngelOb

Gypsy I hope you feel better soon. When that nausea kicks in it really kicks in doesn't it. And it's weird because any smell randomly sets it off. I told OH I wish the nausea would make up its mind on what is good and what isn't because it changes so often.

Magan unless you have extreme cramping and bright red I would say it's just slight spotting. So hard not to stress out about it but from what I've seen just on this forum its extremely common. Hoping it goes away soon to give you some piece of mind.

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats!

AFM finally a full day off tomorrow, so ready to sleep in and relax for a bit. I have to pack for two weeks away from home since I leave tomorrow night but during the day will be nice. I did end up taking a nap when I got home today, it's such a good feeling. Heading into week 7 tomorrow, ticking off another week.


----------



## Tanikins

fairycat said:


> I told my friends the news ronight, and the friend I was worried about already knew since we hadn't seen each other in a couple months. She was all smiles and happy for us and asking questions. So relieved!!

Pleased it went well for you. I k ow youve been worried


----------



## jtr2803

So pleased your friend took the news well fairy! 

Hugs to all the ladies with spotting, I know it's easy to say don't worry :hugs:

In think I've got a bladder infection :nope:. I've had this sharp ache for a day or two that I was worrying was in my uterus but as time has gone on I've felt the need to pee more and it's getting sore. I'm off tomorrow for my scan so will have to try and get an emergency doctors appointment!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

8 weeks!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> I told my friends the news ronight, and the friend I was worried about already knew since we hadn't seen each other in a couple months. She was all smiles and happy for us and asking questions. So relieved!!

I'm so glad it went well! Yay!


----------



## fairycat

Happy 8 weeks usaf!


----------



## AngelOb

Happy 8 weeks USAF! I feel the same way at 7 weeks right now :happydance: I love being in a new week it's such a good feeling


----------



## andrea929

Happy 8 weeks USAF and happy 7 weeks Angel! I will be 7 weeks tomorrow, which is also my first ultrasound!! Hoping to see and hear good things tomorrow &#128522; A little scared but mostly excited.


----------



## Tanikins

Happy 8 weeks &#128077;


----------



## Dragonfly

Does any one in here also have fibromyalgia?


----------



## fairycat

Happy 7 weeks Angel!

Wishing you the best at your ultrasound andrea!! I can't wait to see your little blob :)


----------



## KateyCakes

Hi. Has anyone set up a Facebook group for Aug 16 babies yet?


----------



## Holliems

Not that I know of?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks ladies!! 

Angel- YAY! 7 weeks! :baby:


----------



## andrea929

KateyCakes said:


> Hi. Has anyone set up a Facebook group for Aug 16 babies yet?

Hi Katey,

I'm not aware of one however due to paranoia and not being ready to share broadly I myself am staying away from Facebook on this topic until mid February at the earliest &#128522;

When in Aug are you due?


----------



## Magan85

Hi ladies! I called telehealth about the spotting and they suggested I go to get checked out this morning. It lasted only 2 hours and stopped. Was at the hospital for 8 and a half hours today! I am tired and feel like poo now and will be going to bed early tonight. They ran lots of tests and everything came back normal other than a little bit of blood in my urine and I will also likely being tested for gestational diabetes sooner than normal because my blood sugar was high and I had it with my son. They did an ultra sound and said baby is definitely in there and has a heart rate of 138. She mentioned that it was to early to tell how far along I am this early which I thought kind of strange since I have seen some other ladies getting dating scans. I sadly wasn't aloud to see the ultra sound and was not given a picture. But I am happy knowing that they seen a heartbeat :)

She chalked it up to it possibly being from BDing yesterday morning.


----------



## KatOro

Here we go. Hoping to cautiously join you all. I'm 6 weeks on the 4th and having mild symptoms. Fatigue, slight nausea on an empty stomach, and light headaces. I lost my little bean in August at 10 weeks and am on eggshells with this one. Just moved to Texas and am getting set up with a doc, not sure when they'll want to see me but if I remember correctly they do a pregnancy confirmation right away but nothing else until 10ish weeks. I'm hoping symptoms ramp up in the next week. Fingers crossed. 

Glad to read all the positive posts in the group and am excited to share the upcoming months with everyone.


----------



## fairycat

KateyCakes said:


> Hi. Has anyone set up a Facebook group for Aug 16 babies yet?

I thought about setting one up. I mentioned fb a while ago, but nobody seemed to be interested so I gave up. lol I really enjoy the fb groups, I'm still a part of my group previously for March.


----------



## fairycat

Conversation with hubby tonight:

Hubby: Whatcha doin?

Me: (lying my head down on the chair with my eyes closes) I'm tired, it's time for bed.

Hubby: I was hoping to play [computer - which is in our bedroom] video games tonight. I guess not, huh?

I look at the clock and it's 9pm. Really hubby!??? Men...!!! We go back to work tomorrow and have to get up early!


----------



## andrea929

Can't sleep. Too anxious for the ultrasound. Really need good news tomorrow. 

Saying little prayers for my little bean. If you do this sort of thing I'd appreciate yours. If you don't that's okay, I appreciate you too!
I am so glad to be part of this board. You ladies are the best.


----------



## jtr2803

My scan is just over an hour away....

Welcome kat :thumbup:

Glad the spotting stopped magan and everything seems well. :hugs:


----------



## KatOro

Positive thoughts for the scans ladies. :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Sending prayers on the scans ladies! I know how nerve wracking it is, I hope the time passes quickly ! Update us when you know! Good luck!


----------



## jtr2803

Baby measuring 8+2 with heartbeat of 170bpm, we are both so happy and relieved!


----------



## Tanikins

Yay congrats jtr


----------



## 1nceUponATime

jtr2803 said:


> Baby measuring 8+2 with heartbeat of 170bpm, we are both so happy and relieved!

Yay!


----------



## fairycat

Yay jtr!!! 

Sending prayers andrea, let us know how it goes! <3

Back to work this morning. Whenever I don't get enough sleep with this pregnancy, my tummy doesn't feel the best. So woke up not feeling the best this morning. That's what I was afraid of. Dreading going back to work.


----------



## gypsymama

Just checking in before I head off to work. I've been having terrible bouts of vomiting. Yesterday was rough, couldn't keep anything down. I was starving by dinner time but couldn't eat. I took a few bites and back to the bathroom I was. It was the most miserable night. I'm hoping I can make it through the day at work without getting sick.

Hope everyone is well. Excited to hear about all the scans. Mine is in 3 days! Eek!


----------



## fairycat

That's awful gypsy, I hope you are feeling better today and are able to eat!

I bought one of those maternity bands for my jeans last night and had to resort to wearing it today. My stomach is huge. I am so bloated and uncomfortable - guess I'd better get used to it, huh?


----------



## andrea929

Thanks all and congrats on the super scan results, Jtr!

My scan is at 2:30 PM PST. I am guaranteed to be unfocused today due to lack of sleep and anticipation!

Hope your tummy feels better Gypsy!

Fairy - I am so wishing I had a stretchy band today! I'm guessing I'll feel like sausage casing even if I wear yoga pants all day lol. Sometimes those things are worse than jeans for comfort I swear. 

Alright - good news to come later, hopefully &#65533;&#65533; Thank you for the prayers and positive thoughts! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## theraphosidae

Lots to catch up on! Good luck everyone on your ultrasounds and congrats to those who've had them already!

My in-laws were visiting all weekend so didn't get much of a chance to come on here. 


I had my first doctor's appointment this past weekend. She confirmed the pregnancy and just gave me some requisitions for blood work and I have to go back and see her on the 26th. I'll be 9 weeks then so hopefully will get to go for an ultrasound.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> That's awful gypsy, I hope you are feeling better today and are able to eat!
> 
> I bought one of those maternity bands for my jeans last night and had to resort to wearing it today. My stomach is huge. I am so bloated and uncomfortable - guess I'd better get used to it, huh?

What's a stretchy band? Most of my pants are dress pants or the stretchy fabric ones because I gained like 25 lbs doing fertility. I use to be super fit and now none of my jeans fit. Oh well. If I get to have my baby, it was all worth it, right lol but now I have like 12 pairs of jeans sitting in my closet taunting me.


----------



## MollyMalone

So I went to the hospital today. They thought I was 16weeks!!! So they took my history and did a blood test. They cancelled my scan and rescheduled a new one in 3 weeks time. I asked them If I could have midwife led care, because the clinic is 5 mins from my house, much handier and the hospital has horrible access. Nope, they won't let me because of my hypothryroidism. I was a bit disappointed with the news but nothing I can do about it. 

We went out for lunch, and had veggie sushi so that helped me feel better :haha:. Then I decided to ring a private clinic and book a scan. I managed to get a booking for after lunch. Our lil bean looks healthy and wouldn't stop moving despite only being 8 weeks. 

Also, for a while now I thought I could feel my uterus when my bladder was full but then again thought it was too early. It turns out I was right, they were able to do an abdominal scan just where I had felt it. 
https://i67.tinypic.com/9bjcbd.jpg


----------



## fairycat

1nce - not sure where you live, but I got mine at Target. Picture attached, if you had never seen these before. If it wasn't for this, I would live like a whale in yoga pants and probably get kicked out of work to go change. :haha: It allows you to wear your jeans unbuttoned.

Molly - beautiful bean, yay!
 



Attached Files:







maternityband.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gypsymama

MollyMalone said:


> So I went to the hospital today. They thought I was 16weeks!!! So they took my history and did a blood test. They cancelled my scan and rescheduled a new one in 3 weeks time. I asked them If I could have midwife led care, because the clinic is 5 mins from my house, much handier and the hospital has horrible access. Nope, they won't let me because of my hypothryroidism. I was a bit disappointed with the news but nothing I can do about it.
> 
> We went out for lunch, and had veggie sushi so that helped me feel better :haha:. Then I decided to ring a private clinic and book a scan. I managed to get a booking for after lunch. Our lil bean looks healthy and wouldn't stop moving despite only being 8 weeks.
> 
> Also, for a while now I thought I could feel my uterus when my bladder was full but then again thought it was too early. It turns out I was right, they were able to do an abdominal scan just where I had felt it.
> https://i67.tinypic.com/9bjcbd.jpg

what a beautiful scan! thanks for sharing. why did they think you were 16 weeks?


----------



## MollyMalone

gypsymama said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> So I went to the hospital today. They thought I was 16weeks!!! So they took my history and did a blood test. They cancelled my scan and rescheduled a new one in 3 weeks time. I asked them If I could have midwife led care, because the clinic is 5 mins from my house, much handier and the hospital has horrible access. Nope, they won't let me because of my hypothryroidism. I was a bit disappointed with the news but nothing I can do about it.
> 
> We went out for lunch, and had veggie sushi so that helped me feel better :haha:. Then I decided to ring a private clinic and book a scan. I managed to get a booking for after lunch. Our lil bean looks healthy and wouldn't stop moving despite only being 8 weeks.
> 
> Also, for a while now I thought I could feel my uterus when my bladder was full but then again thought it was too early. It turns out I was right, they were able to do an abdominal scan just where I had felt it.
> https://i67.tinypic.com/9bjcbd.jpg
> 
> what a beautiful scan! thanks for sharing. why did they think you were 16 weeks?Click to expand...

They said that the form I sent said my last period date was on the 9/9/15 instead of the 9/11/15. Dh filled it in so it could be, even though I told him the right date... But they also had other details wrong that couldn't be DH's mistake so I'll never know.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> 1nce - not sure where you live, but I got mine at Target. Picture attached, if you had never seen these before. If it wasn't for this, I would live like a whale in yoga pants and probably get kicked out of work to go change. :haha: It allows you to wear your jeans unbuttoned.
> 
> Molly - beautiful bean, yay!

Oh cool! Yeah the dress pants I have for work are much more accommodating than jeans ! I hate jeans now adays


----------



## 1nceUponATime

MollyMalone said:


> So I went to the hospital today. They thought I was 16weeks!!! So they took my history and did a blood test. They cancelled my scan and rescheduled a new one in 3 weeks time. I asked them If I could have midwife led care, because the clinic is 5 mins from my house, much handier and the hospital has horrible access. Nope, they won't let me because of my hypothryroidism. I was a bit disappointed with the news but nothing I can do about it.
> 
> We went out for lunch, and had veggie sushi so that helped me feel better :haha:. Then I decided to ring a private clinic and book a scan. I managed to get a booking for after lunch. Our lil bean looks healthy and wouldn't stop moving despite only being 8 weeks.
> 
> Also, for a while now I thought I could feel my uterus when my bladder was full but then again thought it was too early. It turns out I was right, they were able to do an abdominal scan just where I had felt it.
> https://i67.tinypic.com/9bjcbd.jpg

Amazing ultrasound pic! Bean is looking great!


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> 1nce - not sure where you live, but I got mine at Target. Picture attached, if you had never seen these before. If it wasn't for this, I would live like a whale in yoga pants and probably get kicked out of work to go change. :haha: It allows you to wear your jeans unbuttoned.
> 
> Molly - beautiful bean, yay!
> 
> Oh cool! Yeah the dress pants I have for work are much more accommodating than jeans ! I hate jeans now adaysClick to expand...

Oh, I bet! I hate jeans too. I can't wait to buy maternity pants, but I can't bring myself to buy any yet. Maybe after next scan when I know everything's good and I'm farther than last time.


----------



## andrea929

That's a nice looking bean there Molly!

Fortunately for me, my boss only wears jeans to dress up. I'm 100% serious! I could wear yogas if I dressed them up but mine feel terrible on me now so that won't happen.

Wore jeans today - and of course put them through the wash last night and they feel awful. I just un did the button and added a rubber band to widen the waistline. They felt like they were pressing on my uterus!


----------



## fairycat

That's how mine felt too andrea.. so uncomfortable!!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Is anyone having heart flutters? Is this normal?


----------



## Tanikins

Call me crazy but i swear i can feel baby flutters :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

https://babysizer.com/geeky/6 this is fun. Use side to change it to different things.


----------



## Holliems

1nceUponATime said:


> Is anyone having heart flutters? Is this normal?

Yea, I've been having them. I don't know if it's normal.


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> Is anyone having heart flutters? Is this normal?

I have these all the time, even not pregnant. I can never decide if it's my heart, indigestion, or a spasm.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I never got them before! I keep thinking my heart is skipping a beat or something.


----------



## theraphosidae

Good to know I'm not the only one with a pants issue. I've been living in leggings. I wore a pair of jeans to Ikea on the weekend and felt so gross. This bloating is terrible!


----------



## hhimayy

Doctors office just called to confirm my appt wednesday. I wasn't for sure if I was going to get a scan and didn't even ask but they said I'd have a quick one before seeing the doc. 

Even more nervous now.


----------



## MollyMalone

I forgot to mention. At the scan I was told that I have a 3cm cyst but they didn't seem to worry about it. They said it will probably be gone by the second trimester. Any experiences with this? Can the pain I feel sometimes be due to this?


----------



## fairycat

Molly - usually the cyst is the corpus luteum which supports the pregnancy until the 2nd trimester and will resolve itself. You can feel pain with it, yes. I had one on my right ovary when I ovulated from the right side. This time it's on my left, which I assume I also ovulated from the left this time.

Ok, this belly band is not ideal. My zipper has been digging into my skin the second half of the day. I need to find some comfy pants to wear. I'm not too into leggings, I'm not sure what to get.


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> I never got them before! I keep thinking my heart is skipping a beat or something.

If you find out what it is, let me know! lol


----------



## andrea929

We have a heartbeat! :) HR 181, measuring 7.1 weeks. Next ultrasound in two weeks then on to a regular OB for me.

Thanks for all the good thoughts. It made all the difference for me while I waited to see our little blob :)

Link to U/S pic on my onedrive because apparently the share link doesn't work in BnB HTML :)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AAT6CU2nXTNjoUI&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## USAF_WIFE

andrea929 said:


> Thanks all and congrats on the super scan results, Jtr!
> 
> My scan is at 2:30 PM PST. I am guaranteed to be unfocused today due to lack of sleep and anticipation!
> 
> Hope your tummy feels better Gypsy!
> 
> Fairy - I am so wishing I had a stretchy band today! I'm guessing I'll feel like sausage casing even if I wear yoga pants all day lol. Sometimes those things are worse than jeans for comfort I swear.
> 
> Alright - good news to come later, hopefully &#65533;&#65533; Thank you for the prayers and positive thoughts! &#10084;&#65039;

Hope all is well hun.


----------



## andrea929

All good, USAF :) thanks so much 

I know they say spotting can be normal but it had me worrying. Everything looks just the way it should though :)


----------



## fairycat

Yay andrea!!! I'm so happy your blob is healthy!! :D What a cute little blob!


----------



## Holliems

...everybody with nice heart rates at 7 weeks and mine was only 118 :(

My private scan is tomorrow evening. I'm super nervous. They don't give you a heart rate though and that's going to drive me crazy.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hah we most have posted at the same time ive been checkin all day for your news yaaay grats on your blob hun.


----------



## fairycat

Hollie - I wouldn't worry much about the heart rate yet. My doc didn't even want to measure mine, because he says this early it's irrelevant. Hopefully it goes up for you at your next scan and you can relax a bit :) I'm looking forward to the heart rate measurement at next week's scan!


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> Yay andrea!!! I'm so happy your blob is healthy!! :D What a cute little blob!

Thank you. So relieved! 
:cloud9::flower:

Also, it's 5:53 and I'm free from the "shackles" of my jeans and in bed binge watching Nurse Jackie. Not a bad way to end the day. :happydance:


----------



## andrea929

USAF_WIFE said:


> Hah we most have posted at the same time ive been checkin all day for your news yaaay grats on your blob hun.

Yay blob! Thanks for the luv. Super happy. :dance:


----------



## andrea929

Holliems said:


> ...everybody with nice heart rates at 7 weeks and mine was only 118 :(
> 
> My private scan is tomorrow evening. I'm super nervous. They don't give you a heart rate though and that's going to drive me crazy.

Hollie they told me heart rates fluctuate when I asked what the ideal rate was (and ideal is a wide range!) So I'm betting yours was just fluctuating and all will look good at the next read. Keep us posted &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## fairycat

andrea, that's exactly what I did when I got home! Put on my sweatpants, made some dinner, and plopped in front of the tv watching movies :D Can't beat an evening like that!


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies! Congrats on the scans!

Do you guys have days where your symptoms aren't that bad? I haven't had bloating for awhile, and my nausea wasn't that bad today either. Making me nervous, probably because I'm so close to when I lost the last one, I'm going crazy over here despite trying to stay positive. It's been a long day and it doesn't help that I'm away from home for few weeks either so maybe I'm just being irrational, idk.


----------



## KatOro

Angel, I've heard from countless ladies that their symptoms come and go. Every day can be different. Once you've had a loss it's impossible to relax, I know. Just try to relax and enjoy the respite. You never know what will hit you tomorrow. Again,.I know it's easier said than done. I'm stressing over lack of strong symptoms. Both my son and daughter had me sick sick sick.
Andrea, congrats on the healthy blob :)


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats on your healthy bean, Andrea! And congrats to everyone else who has had good scans in the last week! I've been reading everyone's posts but haven't contributed in a while. Sorry about that. Sometimes when I worry it's easier to just quickly check in and then try not to think about things. 

Angel - Yes, over the weekend and all day today I felt pretty normal and then I started worrying. I think I've felt good because I had good sleep over the weekend. This evening though the bloating has gotten really bad and I now am a bit constipated vs. the diarrhea I had before (sorry tmi). Also started gagging easily after eating dinner and feeling gross. But I also didn't get as much sleep last night. Hang in there! I know I'm going to be a nervous wreck during weeks 9-11 because that was the time of my mmc. 

I totally feel you ladies with the pants issue. I have to wear dress pants for work, and all of mine were on the tight side before anyway so now I can't even put most of them on. I ended up buying 3 pairs of pants over the weekend that are skinny/stretchy dress pants but they actually are pull-on and don't have a button! But they still have back pockets. Got two at H&M and then one pair at New York & Company. I also borrowed a bunch of tops from my mom that are more billowy blouses because my belly is already sticking out. Not sure how I'm going to keep hiding it from coworkers for another month! I have my scan on Friday.


----------



## Dragonfly

Holliems said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having heart flutters? Is this normal?
> 
> Yea, I've been having them. I don't know if it's normal.Click to expand...

 This is my 4th preg and felt them with all early on. I swear this is moving already. for sure i felt one at 9 weeks and the rest where 12 weeks. Apart from my last which was 20 weeks or more as the placenta was in the way.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Dragonfly said:


> Holliems said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having heart flutters? Is this normal?
> 
> Yea, I've been having them. I don't know if it's normal.Click to expand...
> 
> This is my 4th preg and felt them with all early on. I swear this is moving already. for sure i felt one at 9 weeks and the rest where 12 weeks. Apart from my last which was 20 weeks or more as the placenta was in the way.Click to expand...

Ohh I wasn't talking about the baby's heart. I'm talking about my own heart feels like it's fluttering at times.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Holliems said:


> ...everybody with nice heart rates at 7 weeks and mine was only 118 :(
> 
> My private scan is tomorrow evening. I'm super nervous. They don't give you a heart rate though and that's going to drive me crazy.

Just so you know I saw how they measure the heart rate and if the time varys even by a second or so the number changes .... So if they measure the heart rate for five seconds it could be 150 but if they measured it for 10 it could be 118. I don't think it's accurate at all for this stage of pregnancy because the heart isn't beating at a steady pace. When she measured mine I saw that if she took a longer sample my number went down quiteeee a bit, she shortened it up and the number of beats went up. I think it's a bit manipulative at this stage. I know I can't tell you not to worry because it's just impossible for us not to.... But if your scan comes out good tomorrow , I bet you your bean ha a great heart rate :)


----------



## Tanikins

Happy 10 weeks to me (maybe more) one quater done :happydance:


----------



## hhimayy

AngelOb said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats on the scans!
> 
> Do you guys have days where your symptoms aren't that bad? I haven't had bloating for awhile, and my nausea wasn't that bad today either. Making me nervous, probably because I'm so close to when I lost the last one, I'm going crazy over here despite trying to stay positive. It's been a long day and it doesn't help that I'm away from home for few weeks either so maybe I'm just being irrational, idk.

I lost my symptoms about a week ago which would put me right at where you are. I was really only exhausted but I feel like I am not as tired now. Worries me but there is nothung right now saying I am not pregnant. 

JTR went through the same thing and had a good scan on monday.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I have been symptom less for two days I get paranoid too! My jeans feel uncomfy even though they still fit me and this is my 4th. I keep going back and forth from its all fine to omg I am scared to death there will be bad news on my scan whenever that is going to happen. We drive ourselves mad don't we? :dohh:


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

I can't work out wether I'm constantly feeling sick from nausea or I'm Constantine feeling sick because I need food so often. Like every hour or two! Drives me crazy. Good job I'm a stay at home mum to my first born. Would be dreadful, feel for all you ladies having to drag your self in. Although with my first I was working full time and I didn't have any preg symptoms. Maybe I was too busy to see them? What to eat now?! &#128514;&#128584;


----------



## theraphosidae

Last pregnancy I worked at a grocery store which was HORRIBLE for smells...I couldn't walk by the meat department without throwing up from the scent of the raw meat but it was fantastic for whenever I was craving something.

Now I work at a hospital and while the smells are better (although I have to hide in my department to eat my lunch, the cafeteria is bad news), it sucks for when I'm craving something.

Has anyone had any cravings lately? Mine has been meat for like two weeks now. Like I'd eat a hamburger every meal if I could.


----------



## hhimayy

Crap. Random person in the bathroom at work asked when I am due. I'm a fluffier woman so it's not baby bump. My shirt had gotten stuck in my pants anf she was right behind me. These are my high wasted pants so I wonder if she assumed that due to my pants. I was going to wait until 12 weeks to tell my boss but wonder now if I should tell him if the scan goes well tomorrow.

And to top it off I've been super emotional about my weight and someone asks me when I'm due before I'm even "showing".


----------



## Holliems

1nceUponATime said:


> Holliems said:
> 
> 
> ...everybody with nice heart rates at 7 weeks and mine was only 118 :(
> 
> My private scan is tomorrow evening. I'm super nervous. They don't give you a heart rate though and that's going to drive me crazy.
> 
> Just so you know I saw how they measure the heart rate and if the time varys even by a second or so the number changes .... So if they measure the heart rate for five seconds it could be 150 but if they measured it for 10 it could be 118. I don't think it's accurate at all for this stage of pregnancy because the heart isn't beating at a steady pace. When she measured mine I saw that if she took a longer sample my number went down quiteeee a bit, she shortened it up and the number of beats went up. I think it's a bit manipulative at this stage. I know I can't tell you not to worry because it's just impossible for us not to.... But if your scan comes out good tomorrow , I bet you your bean ha a great heart rate :)Click to expand...

Thanks. Ive tried not to worry about it but ofcourse I am. I was reading a medical journal this morning and it said that IF its not miscarried in the first trimester, chances of it having a heart defect is high. My oldest DD had a heart defect while I was pregnant with her so...I dunno. Im irritated that they didnt schedule me for a follow up scan. Everything I read online says a follow up scan is scheduled when theres a low HB at 6-7 weeks. Maybe Im over worried. Ive got a scan today at 5. But without knowing the heart rate, Im not sure how much better Ill feel. :nope: Ugh, so nervous


----------



## fairycat

I'm pissed off at my husband... AGAIN! Last night he asked if he was "allowed" to sleep in our bed with me. I said sure. He never comes to bed before 1am. I was having trouble sleeping anyway, because my dinner didn't settle right and I was feeling a bit sick to my stomach, and my reflux was acting up and making my throat sore. I finally got to sleep and of course he comes to bed and starts snoring. He's not exactly quiet when he comes to bed either, and dropping his pillows on the bed and shakes the whole thing. Finally at 3am when I hadn't gotten much sleep at all, I decided to sleep on the darn couch. Finally got to sleep around 3:30am and when my alarm went off at 6:45 this morning, I just kept hitting snooze. 7:20 rolls around and I absolutely just cannot get up and get moving, so I text my boss and told her I'd be in later and wasn't feeling well. My husband rarely comes downstairs in the morning before 7:30, so I just tried going back to sleep. It was bothering me he wasn't coming down, and it was 7:45 (he works at 8). So I went upstairs to wake him up and then came back down to sleep. He comes down and opens the dog crate and slams it against our DVD tower. Then opens the door for the dog and later slams that door. Just generally being obnoxious, so i'm like what the hell is your problem!? He says - YOU! That's what my problem is. I'm like.. it wasn't my fault you didn't get out of bed. He said - Yes it is! I'm lying there saying.. wow... you better not talk to me until you have an apology. Then he comes over to me a few minutes later basically yelling at me asking me why I'm not going to work. I told him I didn't want to talk to him. He keeps asking and asking and asking and won't shut up. Finally he leaves. I ended up texting him saying if this is an eye to the future of how he's going to treat me, then I don't want to be married or have his f'ing baby. Needless to say, I didn't get much sleep and now I'm stuck at work like a zombie and can barely even see straight. I really want to slap him and never talk to him again right now. I didn't deserve any of that!


----------



## Tanikins

Your husband is an arse fairy. Jeez what is his problem :grr: 

At a guess (please correct me if im wrong) this is gonna be sex related?


----------



## fairycat

He was being a very big arse this morning!!!!! :evil: It wasn't sex related, he just feels the need to blame somebody else for his stupidity for being late for work. 

I really do love my husband, but sometimes he can be a real jerk.


----------



## andrea929

That would really piss me off, too. He's being insensitive - he obviously doesn't understand your perspective. I wonder what is really bothering him. I sometimes wonder since the guys aren't the pregnant ones if they feel left out and like grumpy because they don't know what to do with those feelings.

Who knows. Also lack of sleep can turn ANYONE into a giant asshole, myself and my (usually) sweet hubby for sure. 

Maybe everyone is just adjusting. But I'm sorry you guys had a bit of a falling out about it. That never feels good.


----------



## fairycat

I guess I'll find out after work. Pretty sure he's irritated that I didn't turn the fan off. He claims he can never get up when the fan is on.. but he has his freakin' alarm, that's not my fault!!! When you snore in the middle of the night, the last thing on my mind is turning off the darn fan!


----------



## Tanikins

Hes a fully grown adult. He should be more than capable of getting himself to work. Your his wife not his mother


----------



## fairycat

That's what I say!!! Most of the mornings I have to feed all of our animals and let the dog out, because he's too lazy to get out of bed. He just lays there on his phone. He talks about getting up early all the time.. well if you want to get up early DO IT! Geez. /end rant.

The more I think about having the baby, the more I really want to be a stay at home mom. I wish we were in the position to make that happen. I'm sitting at my job thinking about what other things I can do so I can avoid doing any actual work. I've been at this job 5 months now and can't say I love it. I'm dreading my review tomorrow... I hope nobody tattled on me for playing facebook games all the time :p Sigh... how do I do what I love to do and get paid for it...


----------



## andrea929

Men can be the biggest babies sometimes. "it's your fault for not turning off the fan"?? WTF..that's so lame.

Sorry Fairy. Is this a normal behavior for him or is he in rare form?


----------



## fairycat

No, this is not normal for him. He has his occasional jerk moments, but he never blames me for stupid stuff like this. I don't understand it. He does have a temper though, and I do let him hear it every time he gets out of control - like slamming doors, throwing things etc. He knows better.


----------



## AngelOb

That sucks fairy! Hopefully he'll get his act together and apologize for being a jerk. It doesn't help that our hormones are insane right now on top of it either. I guess tonight it's the couch for him and maybe you'll get better sleep.

Thanks for all the responses about symptoms everyone. We really do freak ourselves out more than we should. I'm sure things are fine and I'm just being silly. Had a few boughts of nausea today and small cramps on and off, actually having some nausea right now since I just got done doing a small amount of cardio. Constipation is still killing me too, I don't see that changing anytime soon. Only 2 more weeks until my scan and I'll be able to feel better about everything.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ugh that stinks fairy! Hopefully your hubby apologizes to you!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I hate it when husbands just don't understand what we are going through. My DH does stuff that irritates me sometimes on purpose too. I hate it. It irritates the heck out of me. I just want to tell him to grow up sometimes...

Spoiler
...and other times I secretly wish we could inject hcg into them and see how they deal with it :haha:


----------



## fairycat

Hubby apologized and admitted he was selfish this morning and it wasn't my fault. He's mainly upset because we bought a sleep number bed and now he can't sleep in it due to his snoring. He's under the impression he doesn't snore much or very loud. HA!! He was home from work before me and actually met me at my car as I parked and gave me a hug. <3. He still left to go shooting, which I'm happy about. I just need alone time today, I've been irritated all day.


----------



## fairycat

Lilmiss... love your spoiler lol. Men really do need to grow up sometimes.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> Hubby apologized and admitted he was selfish this morning and it wasn't my fault. He's mainly upset because we bought a sleep number bed and now he can't sleep in it due to his snoring. He's under the impression he doesn't snore much or very loud. HA!! He was home from work before me and actually met me at my car as I parked and gave me a hug. <3. He still left to go shooting, which I'm happy about. I just need alone time today, I've been irritated all day.

Aw I'm glad he came round! And snoring is the worsssssst. The only way I can sleep is if DH faces away from me and he gets mad all the time he can't "sleep the way he wants"..... But im like you can sleep the minute your head hits the pillow, unfortunately I CAN NOT sleep if he faces me. I shake him constantly lol he gets so mad.


----------



## fairycat

I shake mine too!!! He tells me to wake him up, then when I do he gets mad that he can't sleep. Can't win lol.


----------



## AngelOb

I'm pretty lucky that OH doesn't snore unless he's been out drinking. Then again I've always been a deeper sleeper than he is since he comes to bed hours after I do. If he snored and woke me up all the time I don't know how I would deal with it.


----------



## Holliems

...waiting on my scan. Super nervous. Ugh!!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Holliems said:


> ...waiting on my scan. Super nervous. Ugh!!!

You are in my prayers! Let us know how it goes!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Holliems

Well..I saw my blob. There's still a heartbeat! I couldn't tell how fast of course but I could tell the blob has grown and I could see the brain!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Wow that's amazing hollie! I bet you blob is just fine :)


----------



## fairycat

Yay Hollie, that's awesome!! You're getting me excited for mine next week!


----------



## Holliems

Here's a pic with heartbeat. It looks 8 weeks right?? The heartbeat still doesn't look normal to me... 
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/F814E447-8571-4DB5-9EDD-323609CB6BB9_zpsqkn89ind.jpg

Fairy, your blob will be moving by then! I should of waited but I couldn't! Lol


----------



## andrea929

Yay, Hollie, that is great - your lil babe looks great! :) I'm not sure what a heartbeat "should"look like but I promise the nurse told me the heartbeat varies. So for example when I asked her if 181 was a good heart rate she said it was great but not to be alarmed if next time it is not the same. So I imagine some slight diferrence in a visual of the heartbeat pattern may be expected?

So happy for ya :) 

Fairy - glad he apologized. I remember when I was little and throwing a tantrum my mom would ask me "what are you really upset about?". Probably too deep of a question for a toddler but it made me chuckle because your hubby was definitely throwing a man tantrum. he just couldn't use his words when upset to tell you what he was REALLY grumpy about at the time. I guess we all have our moments!


----------



## fairycat

What doesn't look normal about the heart rate to you?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am jealous of all you ladies seeing your babies I won't see mine for weeks I know it had a heartbeat at 6 weeks since emergency scan but I was not allowed to see it. Bleh!


----------



## fairycat

Does anyone else keep getting breakouts? I have the stupidest breakouts on my face right now, and they HURT! It's all along my chin line and on my neck. I have like 4 HUGE zits among a zillion tiny ones. Slightly embarrassing.


----------



## andrea929

I got some acne on my hairline- it's not terrible or painful but it is new!

Hope everyone has a good day today. &#128522;


----------



## andrea929

Ugh. Just went to bathroom. Brown spotting is back. Hoping this is just from ultrasound. I'm going to assume the best and go with that.


----------



## Tanikins

fairycat said:


> Does anyone else keep getting breakouts? I have the stupidest breakouts on my face right now, and they HURT! It's all along my chin line and on my neck. I have like 4 HUGE zits among a zillion tiny ones. Slightly embarrassing.

Me i look like a 13 year old girl :haha: i also suffer with back-ne (back spots) and thats also awful atm


----------



## fairycat

I'm getting some on my upper arms too :(

Sorry andrea - just keep thinking its from the ultrasound :)


----------



## hhimayy

Scan in 4 hours!! Ah so nervous.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

hhimayy said:


> Scan in 4 hours!! Ah so nervous.

Good luck Hun! Fx for you!


----------



## Holliems

hhimayy said:


> Scan in 4 hours!! Ah so nervous.

Good luck! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## fairycat

Good luck hh!!


----------



## Holliems

Ok so...Ive been on the phone with Tricare (insurance) all day. Got no where with that. So I called the clinic Im assigned to and explained my concerns (low heart rate, approaching 40 and need testing). They moved my appointment to next week! So instead of seeing a Dr at 12 weeks Ill be a little over 9. :thumbup: They also have a nurse calling me back about HB. Im already feeling better. Atleast I will get some kind of answers sooner.


----------



## KatOro

hhimayy said:


> Scan in 4 hours!! Ah so nervous.

Good luck :)


----------



## jtr2803

Good luck hh, I hope everything goes well :hugs:

Hollie that's a lovely scan picture again, I hope you get some reassurance with the heartbeat too, I really don't know what is considered 'normal'.

I'm so pleased your hubby apologise fairy, sounds like it was super stressful for a while. 

Sorry about spotting Andrea, I'm sure it's from the ultrasound and nothing to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> Does anyone else keep getting breakouts? I have the stupidest breakouts on my face right now, and they HURT! It's all along my chin line and on my neck. I have like 4 HUGE zits among a zillion tiny ones. Slightly embarrassing.

Meeeeeeeeeeee!!!! It reminds me of my high school days...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

andrea929 said:


> Ugh. Just went to bathroom. Brown spotting is back. Hoping this is just from ultrasound. I'm going to assume the best and go with that.

It is more than likely from the ultrasound. My doctor warned me that I may have some spotting after my ultrasound tomorrow as well as the PAP I had done today. I wouldn't worry about it too much as long as it doesn't get heavier :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

USAF_WIFE said:


> I am jealous of all you ladies seeing your babies I won't see mine for weeks I know it had a heartbeat at 6 weeks since emergency scan but I was not allowed to see it. Bleh!

I know how you feel. I see everyone's scans and I can't help but to wonder if my own lo has a hb yet. I'm getting a scan tomorrow, sooner than what I thought since my doctor told me she wouldn't do a scan until I was 7 weeks. Well... I'll be exactly 7 weeks so she was right about that!


----------



## theraphosidae

I'm so jealous of all you ladies who are having ultrasounds! I probably won't have one until about 12 weeks :(

So happy for you guys though getting to see your little beans and hear their heartbeats!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

andrea929 said:


> Ugh. Just went to bathroom. Brown spotting is back. Hoping this is just from ultrasound. I'm going to assume the best and go with that.

It totally is from the ultrasound. They told me I would have spotting after. Although I am spotting every 2-3 days as it is, likely from Progesterone supplements. Are you on any?


----------



## fairycat

Oh yay lilmiss! I'm so glad you get a scan tomorrow, how exciting! I'll be anxiously awaiting to hear the news! :) Good luck!


----------



## fairycat

Holliems said:


> Ok so...Ive been on the phone with Tricare (insurance) all day. Got no where with that. So I called the clinic Im assigned to and explained my concerns (low heart rate, approaching 40 and need testing). They moved my appointment to next week! So instead of seeing a Dr at 12 weeks Ill be a little over 9. :thumbup: They also have a nurse calling me back about HB. Im already feeling better. Atleast I will get some kind of answers sooner.

Oh good, I'm glad you were able to get in sooner! Hopefully they can give you some good news <3 What day is your u/s? I have mine on Tues.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Holliems said:


> Ok so...Ive been on the phone with Tricare (insurance) all day. Got no where with that. So I called the clinic Im assigned to and explained my concerns (low heart rate, approaching 40 and need testing). They moved my appointment to next week! So instead of seeing a Dr at 12 weeks Ill be a little over 9. :thumbup: They also have a nurse calling me back about HB. Im already feeling better. Atleast I will get some kind of answers sooner.

I have tricare as well and even after bleeding and being called a threatened miscarriage they still would not do a follow up. My anxiety is extreme at some points and ok at others. My nurse consult is on the 13th I will be 9 weeks at that point and normal time for a scan is 10-12 I don't know what they plan on doing time wise since normally its a month apart in the early stages its really frustrating and nurse lines are a pain in the ass to get help. I miss regular OB care. :shrug:


----------



## s.owens22

Congrats on all the scans ladies!

I'm still anxiously awaiting my first OB appt on Monday, I have no idea whether she will do a scan or not. I'm hoping she will just to ease my anxiety because if she doesn't I'm gonna have to pay out of pocket to go have a private scan done.


----------



## Holliems

Fairy I'm not sure if they'll do a scan next week or not. They should be able to hear the heart on a Doppler though I think? 

USAF I hate Tricare. It used to be waaay worse back in the day. 

The nurse called me back. Said Dr will scan baby's heart himself in a few weeks. That's nice and all but...I just want a heart rate at this point so I feel better lol. She did say earlier before she knew my pregnancy history, that this early the heart rate isn't as important as it being there. 

After this...I'm never getting pregnant again! It's too stressful! lol


----------



## hhimayy

Unfortunately my scan was not great. There was a yolk sac and a ball of what they thought to be a clot in the middle but no heartbeat or even fetal pole. Have to go back in on Friday to see if my HCG has risen and another ultrasound next week but things don't look good


----------



## jtr2803

Oh hh, I am so sorry you are going through this. Is there any way your dates are off and you are earlier than you thought? 

I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hhimayy- I'm so sorry to hear that! How far along are you? Is it possible it's just to early for ultrasound?


----------



## fairycat

So sorry hh :( I hope your follow up goes better. Hugs and l<3ve.


----------



## fairycat

My headache came back today and I'm a bit nauseous this afternoon again. All I want to do is go home and sleep. Workday is almost over... just about 20 more minutes.


----------



## hhimayy

No Im pretty sure on my dates. LMP Nov 7. Bfp on novemnr 30th so even if I ovulated a late early I'd still be 7 weeks and should see something. Just going to hold my daughter and be thankful for her. Gonna get through this lose some weight and keep trying.


----------



## Holliems

Hh so sorry to hear. ((Hugs))


----------



## gypsymama

hhimayy said:


> Unfortunately my scan was not great. There was a yolk sac and a ball of what they thought to be a clot in the middle but no heartbeat or even fetal pole. Have to go back in on Friday to see if my HCG has risen and another ultrasound next week but things don't look good

Oh honey, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

I'm so so sorry, Hh :(. I wish you all the best for getting through this and trying again. :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

How do you tell your husband that his horrible bad breath makes you nauseous?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> How do you tell your husband that his horrible bad breath makes you nauseous?

I can tell you what I would say... "Brush your teeth." I can't stand if DH has bad breath lol


----------



## fairycat

He gets mad every time I mention it, because I mention it all the time! But now it's especially bad because it turns my stomach.


----------



## Holliems

fairycat said:


> How do you tell your husband that his horrible bad breath makes you nauseous?

Haha I just say "your effing breath stinks!"


----------



## andrea929

1nceUponATime said:


> andrea929 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Just went to bathroom. Brown spotting is back. Hoping this is just from ultrasound. I'm going to assume the best and go with that.
> 
> It totally is from the ultrasound. They told me I would have spotting after. Although I am spotting every 2-3 days as it is, likely from Progesterone supplements. Are you on any?Click to expand...

Hi 1nce! Thanks for the reassurance. I'm
Not on progesterone so it is probably a result of the ultrasound or just my body spotting a bit again. It mostly stopped. I saw one more little bit 8 or so hours later but nothing else &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andrea929

hhimayy said:


> Unfortunately my scan was not great. There was a yolk sac and a ball of what they thought to be a clot in the middle but no heartbeat or even fetal pole. Have to go back in on Friday to see if my HCG has risen and another ultrasound next week but things don't look good

Hh- I'm really sorry to hear this. I'm hoping you get good news on Friday! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andrea929

USAF_WIFE said:


> I am jealous of all you ladies seeing your babies I won't see mine for weeks I know it had a heartbeat at 6 weeks since emergency scan but I was not allowed to see it. Bleh!

Heartbeat is good but I feel you! I was reading your post about tricare not even doing an u/s after threatened miscarriage? My SIL was married to a man in the USAF for several years and never was very happy with tricare.

I bitch about work sometimes but man the bennies are worth the pain.


----------



## andrea929

Okay ladies - opinion needed. I am
Hormonal and I'm already annoyed by this situation so I can't tell
If I'm over reacting

So the deal is we are dog sitting. I have been dogsitting since the 21st of last month and while I AM a dog person I cannot stand this dog. I thought it would
Maybe be 5-7 days but nooooo 17 f*cking days! I find this out the day my pregnant ass goes and picks it up to bring home. 

So I'm already mad that I was tricked into way more time
Than agreed and this dog has peed on my microfiber couch twice!!! It has soaked completely through the microfiber cover and soaked the batting and memory foamy stuff inside. It is a rat terrier and can jump the baby gate we put up to
Keep it from getting upstairs. We even upgraded to a fancy taller
gate than we had thinking we could use it later. (My dog is a saint and is afraid of the baby gate and won't go near even a 1.5 footer gate that is not even secured to wall)

In short I'm heated and I want to ask this person to buy me new couch cushions, have it professionally cleaned or buy me a new couch. I am so mad.

Considering I dogsat for 3x longer than expected and they'd have paid like 3400 to board their little dog I don't feel it unreasonable to ask them to make it right. Not to mention I had to spend my whole Christmas break babysitting this butt of a dog while in my early pregnancy. 

Tell me - am I being unreasonable ?

The dog belongs my father in law's fiancé / not fiancé (they are unengaged but still together frolicking in Mexico like they do every holiday. She is not short on cash)


----------



## Tanikins

Sorry your going through this hh. Hoping Friday brings food news


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Andrea- I would state your opinion & ask them. The worst that could happen is they say no to you. Honestly if my dogs did that I would be horrified and try to figure out a way to pay or clean them myself. Luckily if we need a dog sitter for the night they come stay here. That really sucks and is frustrating, and I would ask. One of my dogs is half mini poodle half rat terrier, and that little bit of terrier does give him springs in his legs, although lucky for us we set up a gate and when he jumps to see us it looks like he could make it over but has never tried.


----------



## Tanikins

Id ask for some money towards to sofa. There dog has damaged property as a pet owner they should know its their responsibility to put that right.

Id also be very annoyed at the extra time you had the dog


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Andrea- yes no re-scan even after that but they did do and hcg and my levels had risen so I guess there is that. I have an extreme Vit D deficiency which is scary but im taking 1400 units every other day to raise it. As for the dog issue I would say something for sure. I was dog sitting someones dog because they were fellow military and it bite my daughter in the face! It did not break skin but left welts. I had her come get the dog early.... I was so mad. I know that is different but id tell them and see if they offer and if not ask that they do. I would be embarrassed if my animal behaved that way. :winkwink:


----------



## AngelOb

So sorry to hear HH that's so hard to deal with. Thoughts are with you!

Andrea I would definitely ask for money toward the couch, especially with them basically getting dog care for free and if she says no tell her you'll never dog sit again and she might reconsider. 

Afm nothing new really going on. Slight cramping yesterday and today but feeling relatively normal. Of course normal freaks me out lol. But nausea kicks in later on so I'm sure I'll have some today


----------



## fairycat

andrea - I wouldn't think it unreasonable to ask for them to pay for cleaning for your cushions. I wouldn't go so far as to ask for a whole new sofa though (unless the cleaning doesn't work). I'd certainly be pissed, especially since it was much longer than you agreed to.


----------



## gypsymama

Scan in exactly 1 hour. I've been up for hours, a nervous wreck. DH is still snoring away. I'm wondering if he'll even make it. I'm not going to be late because of him, I'll just leave him if he doesn't wake up in the next 15 minutes. I'm so annoyed right now. 

Symptoms have been going pretty strong and steady, but yesterday felt some sharp pains that had me concerned but they went away almost immediately. It was like an electric shock in my nether regions. 

Andrea, I would definitely ask to have the couch professionally cleaned or replaced. That would not be unreasonable at all.


----------



## fairycat

Good luck gypsy! I get those sharp pains too, I think they are just spasms that hit a nerve. There's a lot going down in there right now.

For heaven sake, jump on your hubby!!! I would not let my hubby sleep in and miss that! Men.


----------



## andrea929

Gypsy- keep us posted and I hope you pushed your hubby out of bed. I am sending you healthy baby vibes!! &#10084;&#65039;

Thanks all for opinions, I'm definitely glad I didn't shoot off a text to her when I posted my rant. I don't want to cause a fight or be abrasive but I am certainly upset. The covers can be easily washed but the cushion inside not so much. I would not hesitate to try to make it right if my dog damaged property. I'd also never dump my dog on someone for almost 3 weeks with no clear timeline. I will NEVER dogsat again either way. But I'll save that statement because I think that will be clear when I explain the experience.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Good luck gypsy!


----------



## fairycat

Anxiously awaiting gypsy and lilmiss's updates!!


----------



## Holliems

Looking forward to scan updates!

Just got a call from the naval hospital. They booked me for an appointment with the Fetal Assesment Highrisk Unit for Jan 27th. Im not sure what all they will do. Im assuming it has something to do with my first baby having a heart condition. Makes me feel good to know I will have an extra check up but at the same time makes me wonder if I was right to worry about this beans HB. I keep telling myself, what will be will be. 

Starting to feel tightning below my bellybutton. Guess that means my womb is growing which is a good sign. Does anyone else feel their uterus stretching?


----------



## fairycat

Everyday Hollie.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I get cramps but honestly they feel like PMS cramps, so I have no idea if this means my uterus is stretching.... I hope it does though.


----------



## fairycat

Speaking of stretching... I'm getting this feeling in my lower tummy today that feels like everything is pushing up on my intestines. So uncomfortable.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Holliems said:


> Starting to feel tightning below my bellybutton. Guess that means my womb is growing which is a good sign. Does anyone else feel their uterus stretching?

I do, some times I notice it more than others but it is almost always constantly aching somewhere down there.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> Speaking of stretching... I'm getting this feeling in my lower tummy today that feels like everything is pushing up on my intestines. So uncomfortable.

I feel this all the time but mostly when I'm laying down or sitting, not so much when I'm standing. It is very uncomfortable and gives me heartburn.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Back from my scan and we finally have some good news! After three back to back losses I think it is official to say that we're expecting baby #3! Scan showed baby measuring a bit ahead at 7w1d putting my due date at August 24th and a healthy heartbeat of 152 bpm. It was the most beautiful heartbeat, just flickering away on the screen!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0971copy.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Holliems

awesome news lilmiss!!


----------



## gypsymama

We got to scan 5 minutes late. Thanks DH.

It went really well. She was able to do an abdominal one, which is great because I was dreading a transvaginal one. I thought that meant that I might be 7w, but baby is measuring exactly 6w5d. Heartbeat 125 bpm. DH has been very emotional since. Lots of tears and very attentive, he even carried my heavy purse when we were headed back to parking lot to leave.

Another scan scheduled for Jan 21, at my first OB appt. I'll be 8w5d. Keeping fingers crossed.

They didn't give me any printed pictures. Instead she gave me CD that I'll have to take to a photo place to have printed, so I took one of the screen with my phone even though she told me that wasn't allowed lol.

Thanks for all the positive vibes, ladies. I appreciate you all.
 



Attached Files:







58b6d840-dcf3-4395-a433-cd6793746a4b.jpg
File size: 216.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gypsymama

lilmisscaviar said:


> Back from my scan and we finally have some good news! After three back to back losses I think it is official to say that we're expecting baby #3! Scan showed baby measuring a bit ahead at 7w1d putting my due date at August 24th and a healthy heartbeat of 152 bpm. It was the most beautiful heartbeat, just flickering away on the screen!

Such wonderful news!! At mine, the first thing the tech saw was the heartbeat but it took my eyes a minute to realize what I was seeing. Congrats on a great scan.


----------



## Holliems

Aw Gypsy thats great! Sucks when they give you pics on CD, doesnt it! The whole way home all you wanna do is stare at scan pics!


----------



## fairycat

Yayyy!!! Congrats lilmiss and gypsy!!!!!

gypsy - my husband has been like that ever since our scan too lol. It's like it makes it real for them and now they want to take care of us.. because we were like pretending or something before? :p


----------



## andrea929

lilmisscaviar said:


> Back from my scan and we finally have some good news! After three back to back losses I think it is official to say that we're expecting baby #3! Scan showed baby measuring a bit ahead at 7w1d putting my due date at August 24th and a healthy heartbeat of 152 bpm. It was the most beautiful heartbeat, just flickering away on the screen!

Yayyy!! Congratulations :) So happy for you.


----------



## andrea929

gypsymama said:


> We got to scan 5 minutes late. Thanks DH.
> 
> It went really well. She was able to do an abdominal one, which is great because I was dreading a transvaginal one. I thought that meant that I might be 7w, but baby is measuring exactly 6w5d. Heartbeat 125 bpm. DH has been very emotional since. Lots of tears and very attentive, he even carried my heavy purse when we were headed back to parking lot to leave.
> 
> Another scan scheduled for Jan 21, at my first OB appt. I'll be 8w5d. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> They didn't give me any printed pictures. Instead she gave me CD that I'll have to take to a photo place to have printed, so I took one of the screen with my phone even though she told me that wasn't allowed lol.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive vibes, ladies. I appreciate you all.

Congratulations Gypsy. I'm so glad you and DH got to share that together and that you have a healthy little nugget! <3 :)


----------



## Holliems

Does anyone else plan on buying a doppler?


----------



## s.owens22

Congratulations on the scans ladies, helping me stay calm while awaiting my first appt (still unsure whether I'll even get a scan) if not I've already decided I'll go pay out of pocket for a private scan. 

I had nausea every day last week during week 6, now all of a sudden this week...NOTHING! No cramping, no nausea. I'm so worried!


----------



## fairycat

Holliems said:


> Does anyone else plan on buying a doppler?

I don't think we will. I think it would stress me out more than anything. I tend to get obsessed about things like this and I just want to relax. But I say this now.... pregnant ladies have been known to change their mind about a thousand times.

Our friends have one.... I have a feeling the husband might want to borrow it at some point.


----------



## andrea929

s.owens22 said:


> Congratulations on the scans ladies, helping me stay calm while awaiting my first appt (still unsure whether I'll even get a scan) if not I've already decided I'll go pay out of pocket for a private scan.
> 
> I had nausea every day last week during week 6, now all of a sudden this week...NOTHING! No cramping, no nausea. I'm so worried!

Hi s.owens, I had the exact experience you are having. I was in my 6th week last week and felt terrible. I slept most of the week, it felt like. This week I am feeling surprisingly great. I told my doc and the nurse about it before my scan and they said to take feeling good. My little nugget was better than fine and I bet yours will be too :)


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> Holliems said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else plan on buying a doppler?
> 
> I don't think we will. I think it would stress me out more than anything. I tend to get obsessed about things like this and I just want to relax. But I say this now.... pregnant ladies have been known to change their mind about a thousand times.
> 
> Our friends have one.... I have a feeling the husband might want to borrow it at some point.Click to expand...

DITTO what fairy said. (it would stress me out and I'd be searching for it constantly.) my husband on the other hd is pretty low key about the pregnancy so far and probably wouldn't really care to spend the money. At our ultrasound I was like, well babe, what do you think? Because he was absolutely silent just staring at the screen watching the heart flicker haha. He's happy he is just not very emotional outwardly, unless he's being a grump. :)


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats lilmiss and gypsy!! I really hope my appointment tomorrow goes just as well. I was hoping to take a video of the baby on the screen so I can play back the heartbeat. Hopefully they'll let me!

I have a Doppler, though last time I bought it after the baby's heartbeat had stopped. So of course I could never find a heartbeat, so I'm nervous to use it again when I get farther along. Not to say that anyone else shouldn't use it but I'm just not sure I will based on my past experience. 

Ok, I have had a similar experience with symptoms. Last week from Tuesday through Friday, I felt stronger symptoms and especially Friday. Then starting over the weekend I felt really good. My rare nausea just consists of me feeling like I could gag. But it's rare. Most of the time during work I can forget about the whole thing. So of course I worry because last time I didn't have many symptoms. This is maybe slightly more than last time and a bit different, but I wish I would feel pregnant more consistently.


----------



## ksquared726

Oh, I've also had two baby dreams this week. Last night it was a dream of me looking at a 3D color scan of the baby and trying to study and memorize its little face :). Earlier in the week, it was a dream of me holding a baby girl and kissing her little cheeks. It wasn't my baby, but in my dream I was thinking that soon I'd have a baby just like this. I don't remember having positive baby dreams last time, so I'm hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## fairycat

I'm totally fine not feeling nauseous!! Mine stopped for 2 weeks but is back now, but very mild. I've started to get a bit dizzy again too toward the end of the day when I need sleep.


----------



## hhimayy

Feeling kind of weird sitting in limbo right now but adjusting to the possible outcome of this pregnancy. I go back in for another beta test today to see if my levels are rising which I've read that at this point may not mean much either way. 

I haven't been able to find an ultrasound image that looks like the one we had and I'm confused. They said there were two yolk sacs and then there was this round thing right in the bottom middle of yhe gestational sac but no heartbeat. I have a retroverted uterus and I'm wondering if the tech didn't have enough experience although she sounded like she did. 

I'm probably looking for hope right now when maybe I shouldn't but I am feeling more at peace with what's going on today. I just don't like being in limbo.


----------



## fairycat

hh - I know the feeling of limbo, it sucks waiting. Really hoping for you, but it's good that you are preparing yourself at the same time. Many hugs.


I am so pissed off at my parents!!!!!! Last night we were at hubby's grandparent's house for dinner, and his grandma told him that he heard from somebody that I was pregnant. Apparently my dad told somebody at church. We're just lucky the grandparents knew about it, because a lot of his family doesn't!! We've barely told anybody this time, and it makes me mad my parents are going around telling people that I really could care less if they know or not! So I text my mom and told her that we were NOT happy about it. She said they've been telling select people, and that she thought we were telling everyone after our ultrasound. NO CLUE where she got that idea, because I NEVER SAID THAT!!! I am so livid with them right now. They better not have told the rest of our family, because that's OUR news to tell, not theirs!! And after last time, I don't want to have tons of people to explain to if we lose it! I am so upset.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

hh- I am sorry you are going through this hun. :hugs::hugs:

fairy- I would be really mad too my mother announced for me last pregnancy and while I did not suffer a loss so it is not the same at all it upset me to take my news. She got really pissed at me this time because after I had the bleed and the emergency scan she asked if she could tell everyone since there was a HB I said NO! I love you mom but this is still scary to me im not sure what will happen and its our news to share. I was so upset that SHE was mad at me... like seriously? :dohh: I did ask her to please not be like that because she is the first person I called and told and she was important to me. She chilled after and apologized. I know she is just excited.


----------



## fairycat

Usaf - that's so cruddy she got mad at you! I'm glad she apologized. I know parents get excited too, but they really need to chill out and give us time to announce the news ourselves!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy- I would be so pissed. We've only told our immediate family and I told 2 friends and I'm sure they are talking about it but I'm trying not to think about it, cause I'm trying to keep it really private in case the worst would happen. I can't imagine just hearing a rumor about yourself!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

gypsymama said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Back from my scan and we finally have some good news! After three back to back losses I think it is official to say that we're expecting baby #3! Scan showed baby measuring a bit ahead at 7w1d putting my due date at August 24th and a healthy heartbeat of 152 bpm. It was the most beautiful heartbeat, just flickering away on the screen!
> 
> Such wonderful news!! At mine, the first thing the tech saw was the heartbeat but it took my eyes a minute to realize what I was seeing. Congrats on a great scan.Click to expand...

Thanks, Gypsy! Congrats on your scan too and a healthy little bean :)


----------



## andrea929

{{hhimayy}} those are hugs. I'm really sorry. I can only imagine what you are feeling. I send you my best and wishes for a positive outcome in the long run.

Fairy - the folks we told would be in big trouble if that happened. Sorry - that is annoying!! 

USAF - wow! That's hard. She's lucky you are so understanding :) You did a good job explaining the why. 

So sadly, I have one family member that I would have wanted to tell first but she really just wouldn't be able to help herself from sharing my news for me...and to the wrong people who mentally I just cannot deal with right now. So she won't know until right before I reveal the news to the world.Makes me a little sad that I have to manage it that way but it is best in the long run!

Aside...happy weekend, people! I hope everyone gets to do some relaxing! 

I just finished eating at the gym...trying to psych myself into actually putting the gym clothes on and exercising :) ha. We'll see!


----------



## andrea929

ksquared726 said:


> Congrats lilmiss and gypsy!! I really hope my appointment tomorrow goes just as well. I was hoping to take a video of the baby on the screen so I can play back the heartbeat. Hopefully they'll let me!
> 
> I have a Doppler, though last time I bought it after the baby's heartbeat had stopped. So of course I could never find a heartbeat, so I'm nervous to use it again when I get farther along. Not to say that anyone else shouldn't use it but I'm just not sure I will based on my past experience.
> 
> Ok, I have had a similar experience with symptoms. Last week from Tuesday through Friday, I felt stronger symptoms and especially Friday. Then starting over the weekend I felt really good. My rare nausea just consists of me feeling like I could gag. But it's rare. Most of the time during work I can forget about the whole thing. So of course I worry because last time I didn't have many symptoms. This is maybe slightly more than last time and a bit different, but I wish I would feel pregnant more consistently.




ksquared726 said:


> Oh, I've also had two baby dreams this week. Last night it was a dream of me looking at a 3D color scan of the baby and trying to study and memorize its little face :). Earlier in the week, it was a dream of me holding a baby girl and kissing her little cheeks. It wasn't my baby, but in my dream I was thinking that soon I'd have a baby just like this. I don't remember having positive baby dreams last time, so I'm hoping it's a good sign!

ksquared - how did things go today??


----------



## lilmisscaviar

s.owens22 said:


> Congratulations on the scans ladies, helping me stay calm while awaiting my first appt (still unsure whether I'll even get a scan) if not I've already decided I'll go pay out of pocket for a private scan.
> 
> I had nausea every day last week during week 6, now all of a sudden this week...NOTHING! No cramping, no nausea. I'm so worried!

My sickness has been coming and going since the beginning of 5 weeks. Yesterday I felt like death but today I managed to go without my Sea Bands on for almost half the day without the urge to vomit so I wouldn't worry too much. The cramping too is off and on. I only really notice it if I'm thinking about it, if that makes sense, or if I overexert myself. I'm sure everything is fine :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Holliems said:


> Does anyone else plan on buying a doppler?

I had a Doppler when I was pregnant with DS and it was very confusing. I kept picking up my own heartbeat half the time, the other half I would pick up varying heart rates and kept worrying because it would be 145 in one place of my belly and 157 in another.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

hhimayy said:


> Feeling kind of weird sitting in limbo right now but adjusting to the possible outcome of this pregnancy. I go back in for another beta test today to see if my levels are rising which I've read that at this point may not mean much either way.
> 
> I haven't been able to find an ultrasound image that looks like the one we had and I'm confused. They said there were two yolk sacs and then there was this round thing right in the bottom middle of yhe gestational sac but no heartbeat. I have a retroverted uterus and I'm wondering if the tech didn't have enough experience although she sounded like she did.
> 
> I'm probably looking for hope right now when maybe I shouldn't but I am feeling more at peace with what's going on today. I just don't like being in limbo.

When I miscarried, the ultrasound showed an enlarged yolk sac, but not two yolk sacs. How far along are you? Is it possible you could be pregnant with multiples? Maybe the second baby is too small to be seen yet, especially if the first one doesn't have a heartbeat yet. I've heard of people having super early scans and not seeing much, then when they go back for a second scan they find two babies with heartbeats!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> I am so pissed off at my parents!!!!!! Last night we were at hubby's grandparent's house for dinner, and his grandma told him that he heard from somebody that I was pregnant. Apparently my dad told somebody at church. We're just lucky the grandparents knew about it, because a lot of his family doesn't!! We've barely told anybody this time, and it makes me mad my parents are going around telling people that I really could care less if they know or not! So I text my mom and told her that we were NOT happy about it. She said they've been telling select people, and that she thought we were telling everyone after our ultrasound. NO CLUE where she got that idea, because I NEVER SAID THAT!!! I am so livid with them right now. They better not have told the rest of our family, because that's OUR news to tell, not theirs!! And after last time, I don't want to have tons of people to explain to if we lose it! I am so upset.

Fairy I completely understand how you're feeling. My mother did the same thing to me with this pregnancy. I would have been more angry with her if it were my first though. That is inexcusable that he told. I also can relate to not wanting to tell people until you know the pregnancy is going well. I don't plan to announce until Valentine's Day and my mother has already told half her family so I really hope nothing goes wrong this time, or I'm having her explain it to them. Since she spilled the beans in the first place it is only fair that she can clean them up.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Has anyone ever heard of the Ramzi Theory in detecting gender as early as the first ultrasound?


----------



## Holliems

I have. Personally, I think it's a crap theory lol.


----------



## ksquared726

We have a blob and a heartbeat!! Heartbeat was at 160 and I'm measuring 7+1, which is only 1 day behind what I tracked so pretty right on. We even got video of the heartbeat on the screen :). I've played it probably 10 times already. My doctor is so great - she's having me come back in 10 days to check again, and then again 2 weeks after that. So I won't ever have to wait too long to check on the little sprout. We're so relieved that we had good news! We were so so nervous. 

The top blob is the yolk sac, and the bottom blob is the baby :). :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Holliems

Cute blob!


----------



## andrea929

Woohoo Ksquared! Congratulations &#128522;


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations ksquared :thumbup:

Got a cold here and with the fatigue in pretty shattered!


----------



## fairycat

Yay ksquared so happy for you!!! Hi blob!! It's always so nice when doctors alow you scans every so often to keep anxiety down.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yay ksquared!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, ladies!! :hugs: I can't wait to see how much bigger our little blob is at the next scan. 

Jtr - Sorry you've caught a cold and are feeling run down. Thankfully I've managed to stay sickness-free so far but it can be a challenge when so many people around us are sick. 

Today I woke up and immediately had a bloody nose, and last night and this morning had some nausea/gagging. I'll take it, lol :).


----------



## hhimayy

I just wanted to stop in one last time to wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies. My levels had dropped so I'm just waiting for the inevitable now but it's time for me to move on. 

JTR has the EDD list now so you can edit it if needed. 

Thank you all for the support!


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats k[] &#128077;


----------



## fairycat

hhimayy said:


> I just wanted to stop in one last time to wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies. My levels had dropped so I'm just waiting for the inevitable now but it's time for me to move on.
> 
> JTR has the EDD list now so you can edit it if needed.
> 
> Thank you all for the support!

So sad hh :( Giving you all the hugs and love.


----------



## s.owens22

So sorry hh! :hugs:


----------



## Holliems

((Hugs)) HH


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm sorry hh! I wish you a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself Hun.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

hhimayy said:


> I just wanted to stop in one last time to wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies. My levels had dropped so I'm just waiting for the inevitable now but it's time for me to move on.
> 
> JTR has the EDD list now so you can edit it if needed.
> 
> Thank you all for the support!


So sorry hh :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats, K! :happydance:

Oh, no hh! I'm so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping everything would have turned out for the better :(


----------



## andrea929

Hh :hugs: I'm sorry. I wish things had turned out differently for you. Will be thinking of you and hoping your heart heals soon.


----------



## Magan85

Sorry to hear hh *hugs to you*


----------



## gypsymama

hhimayy said:


> I just wanted to stop in one last time to wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies. My levels had dropped so I'm just waiting for the inevitable now but it's time for me to move on.
> 
> JTR has the EDD list now so you can edit it if needed.
> 
> Thank you all for the support!

So very sorry, hh. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ksquared726

My heart goes out to you, Hh. I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## KatOro

I'm sorry, Hh. Hugs.


----------



## AngelOb

I'm so sorry HH :hugs: you're in my thoughts, loss is such a hard thing to go through


----------



## KatOro

Is anyone else having trouble connecting with this pregnancy? My husband hasn't mentioned it since I told him and doesn't even respond when I talk about how I'm feeling. I think he's super guarded since we've had 2 losses in the past. I've always told my mom right when I found out and at least a friend but I'm finding myself without a friend to tell and for some reason I haven't told my mom. Symptoms are ebbing and flowing so of course I freak when I feel decent. I feel pregnant for sure but I'm not feeling thus pregnancy. Does that make any sense?


----------



## fairycat

I felt connected at the beginning, but now I don't feel much of anything. It's not because I think anything is wrong, I guess it's just hard to believe I'm growing a life inside me. Plus haven't seen the baby in almost 2 weeks, I need to see her again to know she's still alive. I think I have more of a peace over it this time, so I'm not holding on so tight.

It's normal to be guarded and to not want to tell anyone. I've wanted to tell much less people this time than last time, because of our loss before.


----------



## KatOro

Yeah. An ultrasound would help. I'm waiting for my referral from tricare to see an ob out in town. Then I'll make an appointment and know when I'll get a scan. I'll be a nervous wreck until then unless I'm sick as a dog. 

Part of me just feels bad for the baby that they aren't as celebrated as my other two were. I might tell my mom just so I can share some joy.


----------



## Holliems

Kat Tricare should have you seen soon. They had me go in at 7 weeks to confirm and I had a scan. But seeing an actual dr takes awhile. At first they were going to have me wait until I was 12 weeks to be seen but I made a stink about needing genetic testing since I'm over 35. Now they're seeing me at almost 10 weeks. This Friday! They won't let me go out in town though unless I get a ROFER. Whatever that is. 

But anyway, yea, I've been feeling disconnected with this pregnancy. I think maybe incase something bad happens. Im sure once I start feeling movement I'll start bonding. I haven't had symptoms so I just don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm having trouble. I think it's because I really don't want to be hurt if something goes wrong. It already took so long, and caused me so much pain and heartache doing fertility, to lose this baby would mean unimaginable pain. My husband is like so excited, a kid in a candy store. He talks about getting baby's room ready and how we have so much to buy and is already thinking ahead like "oh no we won't want to do that when its June or July because you will be uncomfortable with it that pregnant" and I just feel somber when he's happy like that. I think of all the bad things and how hurt he would be if something happens. I don't want to buy anything or look at anything or even talk about making plans until I'm 14 weeks. It really weighs on me. I should be over the moon but I am just scared really.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hollie, happy 9 weeks!!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies, I missed my 9 week post because I spent the day in the ER. I have been having right side/stomach burning and pain. I was worried it was my liver but they did a scan on that and my kidneys and both looked fine. My mom has me freaking out that it might be the start of appendicitis because they symptoms are similar. :dohh: So she told me to watch to see what else happens for now. I am going to call for a follow up appointment because I really just for once want to feel like im safe and ok. I have had so much stuff happen to me health wise in the last two months I am abit overwhelmed. I have my silly nurse consult thing on weds and will know my actual appointment and scan date then. I am tired of waiting to know if everything is ok.


----------



## MollyMalone

I feel like that too. The nausea and dizzy speels are awful and it doesn't help. Apart from that, I don't know... I guess I have to concentrate on my son because the little bean is ok and doesn't need my attention. But I don't know, DH keeps asking when are we announcing it on facebook and stuff like that but I don't fel like doing anything really.... Definitely not as excited as I was with my first. Weird to explain. 


I bought my first pair of maternity trousers at the weekend. I needed a black pair for work, the ones I had are the tight type and no button so the elastic pressing against my belly was making nausea worse even though it still fit. Not planning on buying anything else for a while. Well... We bought a superking sized bed. We have a double at the moment ans when my 2 year old comes at night it is soo uncomfortable and with the new baby on the way we decided to get a new one. Hope I can sleep better from now one


----------



## KatOro

My doctor doesn't see patients until 8-10 weeks. They do an ultrasound on the first visit. Then maybe blood work? I thought it was pretty much a given unless you opt out. She made it sound like it depends on the situation. I'll get more information when I see a doctor.

It's hard to juggle guarding ourselves and being excited at the same time. I wish we had a crystal ball that told us what was going to happen. Then we'd be prepared and know what was headed our way. 
USAF, hope they gave you something for pain or that it's subsided. Sending you healthy thoughts.


----------



## theraphosidae

7 weeks today! So excited! 

I was getting a little worried because my nausea pretty much went away last week, but this morning has been brutal so far. Still no actual vomiting though. Severe nausea, gagging and dry heaving but that's it.

Glad for all you ladies who've had your scans! I won't find out when mine is until my major prenatal appointment with my doctor on the 26th. I'm assuming it will be around 12 weeks since that's pretty standard here unless there's a cause for concern.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Good morning. 

I'm sort of jumping in here. I was looking for an August or Summer thread and thanks to 1nceUponATime for reaching out, I've decided to join in. I hope that's OK. 

A little about me. My name is Terra, I'm 35, this is my second baby via IVF, I live in Scottsdale, AZ with my husband of nearly 10 years. My EDD is 8/4 and I will be having a c-section die to an emergency c with my first. My doc mentioned a date of 7/28 which is my birthday. I should also mention my son was born on May 10th so his b-day occassionally falls on Mother's Day. I think I'm a pretty lucky momma!


----------



## Tanikins

Welcome Teein


----------



## Holliems

Welcome Teein!

And thanks 1nce! I can't believe I'm already 9 weeks!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Molly - I feel the same way. I'm excited that I'm expecting again especially after suffering RLs but I'm not as eager to spread the joy as I was with my first and second babies. I don't know if the losses had anything to do with that or if it is just because this is my third.

Kat - Since I've miscarried, that is why I get an early scan, otherwise my doctor wouldn't see me until at least 9/10 weeks as well and even then may not give me an ultrasound until 20 weeks as long as there were no pregnancy complications like concerning bleeding.

Happy 7 weeks Teein and 9 weeks Holliems!

I'm going through a routine with the nausea that I noticed in past pregnancies where one day I'm perfectly fine, the next day my gag reflex is very sensitive and the third day I'm trying every trick in the book to keep myself from tossing my cookies. I can always tell when my hormones have doubled just from how I'm feeling that day.


----------



## fairycat

Welcome Terra!

I decided to tell a coworker today that I'm pregnant, because she's such a sweet lady and we talked a lot when I was pregnant before. She was there for me to talk about the mmc etc. She's trusthworthy. She told me she already knew, because my complexion changed. You know, the pregnancy "glow" and everything. I'm beginning to just not care who knows, because they all know anyway. She knew, almost all my friends knew. And if they didn't legitimately know, they'd always assume just because we tried before. I just wanna say forget it and just tell everybody. Apparently I can't hide anything, it's plain as day.

It's amazing how everybody's doc does things differently. At my place, the docs see you at 7 weeks regardless. I was seen this time at 6.5, maybe because I had a mcc. But I was 2 days shy of 7 weeks, and same with last time.

My friend lives a half hour from me and went to a doc at the hospital which does them at 8 weeks.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I have a cold :(. Anyone know any remedies while pregnant? My ears are blocked up and hurt and my nose all stuffy . I feel yucky.


----------



## fairycat

You could buy some eucalyptus essential oil (dilute it in a carrier oil) and put onto the bottoms of your feet. The internet says eucalyptus is safe in pregnancy, but you can check with your doc to be sure.


----------



## gypsymama

It's been non stop vomiting for me for the past few days. I fainted at work today. They called an ambulance and I'm in the Emergency Room now. I'm still in the waiting room, I'm a little anxious. Hopefully they tell me that I'm just a little dehydrated and they let me go home after some IV fluids. I hope they don't keep me overnight and I hope everything is okay with my little gummy bear. 

I'm so thirsty!!! They won't even let me have water until I'm seen by the Dr. So I'm stuck in this wheelchair in this waiting room, vomiting into this blue plastic bag thing. This is no fun.


----------



## Tanikins

That sucks gypsy. Im suprised they havent atleast ofered you a iv of fluids. Hope you get see and out soon


----------



## fairycat

That sounds awful gypsy, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## andrea929

gypsymama said:


> It's been non stop vomiting for me for the past few days. I fainted at work today. They called an ambulance and I'm in the Emergency Room now. I'm still in the waiting room, I'm a little anxious. Hopefully they tell me that I'm just a little dehydrated and they let me go home after some IV fluids. I hope they don't keep me overnight and I hope everything is okay with my little gummy bear.
> 
> I'm so thirsty!!! They won't even let me have water until I'm seen by the Dr. So I'm stuck in this wheelchair in this waiting room, vomiting into this blue plastic bag thing. This is no fun.

OMG! I'm sorry to hear. Sounds awful. Hopefully they get some fluids in you soon and you start feeling better. :flow:


----------



## andrea929

TeeinAZ said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm sort of jumping in here. I was looking for an August or Summer thread and thanks to 1nceUponATime for reaching out, I've decided to join in. I hope that's OK.
> 
> A little about me. My name is Terra, I'm 35, this is my second baby via IVF, I live in Scottsdale, AZ with my husband of nearly 10 years. My EDD is 8/4 and I will be having a c-section die to an emergency c with my first. My doc mentioned a date of 7/28 which is my birthday. I should also mention my son was born on May 10th so his b-day occassionally falls on Mother's Day. I think I'm a pretty lucky momma!

Welcome!


----------



## Tanikins

Anybody having any cravings? I want to drink only orange flavoured stuff. 

Food wise i want spice. Ive taken to pouring hot salsa on everything :haha: its still not hot enough though


----------



## s.owens22

Welcome Terra!

Gypsy, I hope you're feeling better very soon! 

Today was my first OB appt and she had no intention of doing a scan until she read my paperwork from my out of state ER visit on Christmas. I'm happy to announce that my little baby is right on track at 8 weeks with a heart rate of 170bpm. 

Now that I have seen AND heard my baby, I can finally relax!!!


https://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a478/xDimples/IMG_20160111_151202_zpscxzeyese.jpg


----------



## andrea929

Me this week https://s.quickmeme.com/img/11/11299f9bfa5b12b3c748d8abb05d672d6d26c566f661524bbab351332ae95c5b.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

andrea929 said:


> Me this week https://s.quickmeme.com/img/11/11299f9bfa5b12b3c748d8abb05d672d6d26c566f661524bbab351332ae95c5b.jpg

Oh i hate that. And you dont wanna try food in case your actually sick


----------



## TeeinAZ

Gypsymomma, I hope everything is ok! How terrifying!

And omg, I am eating EVERYTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## jessicaftl

Hello everyone :)

I lurked on the April 2015 "April Bunnies" the entire pregnancy, and this time around I think I want to actually chat with other expecting moms. 

I just found out last week I'm pregnant, while still breastfeeding my eight month old (a big shock indeed). Looks like I am due August 21st. 

I'm pretty anxious about it all, and still in shock. I haven't even called my OB yet. I can't wait to see or at least hear the HB, maybe it will be real then. Anyway, hello everyone :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

andrea929 said:


> Me this week https://s.quickmeme.com/img/11/11299f9bfa5b12b3c748d8abb05d672d6d26c566f661524bbab351332ae95c5b.jpg

Omg this is so true I eat all the time because of this.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

gypsymama said:


> It's been non stop vomiting for me for the past few days. I fainted at work today. They called an ambulance and I'm in the Emergency Room now. I'm still in the waiting room, I'm a little anxious. Hopefully they tell me that I'm just a little dehydrated and they let me go home after some IV fluids. I hope they don't keep me overnight and I hope everything is okay with my little gummy bear.
> 
> I'm so thirsty!!! They won't even let me have water until I'm seen by the Dr. So I'm stuck in this wheelchair in this waiting room, vomiting into this blue plastic bag thing. This is no fun.

Omg sounds terrible! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## fairycat

Welcome jessi! That would definitely be a surprise!! It helps to pass the time to talk with other people, glad you joined us!



s.owens22 said:


> Today was my first OB appt and she had no intention of doing a scan until she read my paperwork from my out of state ER visit on Christmas. I'm happy to announce that my little baby is right on track at 8 weeks with a heart rate of 170bpm.
> 
> Now that I have seen AND heard my baby, I can finally relax!!!

Congrats!!!! A huge relief, I am sure. Yay!! Cute blob :D




andrea929 said:


> Me this week https://s.quickmeme.com/img/11/11299f9bfa5b12b3c748d8abb05d672d6d26c566f661524bbab351332ae95c5b.jpg

Everyday!


----------



## andrea929

Gypsy, how are things going? Been thinking of you this afternoon.

...others, about being nauseated hungry - it's the weirdest thing. I was nauseated so I stood up to get what I was craving which was...a plain RICE CAKE of all things and I instantly got the spits(don't know how else to describe - it is like my body's threat to throw up), sat down and feverishly at a piece of rice cake. Makes a woman feel nuts!


----------



## fairycat

Happy 8 weeks andrea!!

I love plain rice cakes!! Although when I'm pregnant, I can't seem to eat anything dry, my mouth is so dry.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

gypsymama said:


> It's been non stop vomiting for me for the past few days. I fainted at work today. They called an ambulance and I'm in the Emergency Room now. I'm still in the waiting room, I'm a little anxious. Hopefully they tell me that I'm just a little dehydrated and they let me go home after some IV fluids. I hope they don't keep me overnight and I hope everything is okay with my little gummy bear.
> 
> I'm so thirsty!!! They won't even let me have water until I'm seen by the Dr. So I'm stuck in this wheelchair in this waiting room, vomiting into this blue plastic bag thing. This is no fun.

Oh, my! I'm so sorry to hear this, Gypsy! I let myself get dehydrated with one of my other pregnancies and was almost hospitalized for it. I went home, filled up this huge cup with ice water that the hospital gave me while I was at the birth center delivering DD (never thought I would need to use it again) and sucked on ice the rest of the day and drank Gatorade. Finally I came around within a few hours. Hopefully they'll only give you a bag of fluids and send you home. You'll feel much better... I promise!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tanikins I'm craving spicy stuff too. It helps to flavor bland food better so it is more tolerable to eat.

Great news, s.owens! Nice scan pics! :)

Welcome, Jessica! Glad to have you in our August group!


----------



## AngelOb

Welcome Teein and jessica!

Gypsy I hope you are feeling better than you were earlier, I can't imagine having to leave work for the ER that had to have been scary for you.

Today I have been cramping off and on but they aren't like AF cramps, smaller than that, idk it's weird. I keep telling myself it's normal because my uterus is now the size of a grapefruit (a fact that is hard for me to picture) but still making me feel nervous since I don't know for sure until next week Tuesday. Have you ladies been having that lately?

What you guys were saying before, it's hard to get attached but at the same time feeling bad that I'm not bonding yet, hoping it'll get easier after good news.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Gypsy- sounds like your ER visit and situation was worse than mine hun. I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

Jess- Welcome and grats! 


I have not felt pregnant really the past two days. I have been able to eat! I guess smells and gross stuff still sets me off so there is that. My appointment is almost here even though its just chatting with the nurse. I have a follow up to my ER visit thurs which is later than I like but I could not do the one they had for tomorrow morning. I have kids who need to go to school. :shrug:


----------



## fairycat

I had some not-so-good dreams again last night. On the upside I've slept better the past 2 nights. Hoping I can sleep well again tonight, minus the bad dreams. I should've ignored my hubby and made our ultrasound appointment for first thing in the morning again. I have to wait til freaking 6pm. It doesn't even feel like I'm going in tomorrow. I guess it's good I'm not nervous like I was last time.


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> Happy 8 weeks andrea!!
> 
> I love plain rice cakes!! Although when I'm pregnant, I can't seem to eat anything dry, my mouth is so dry.

Thank you, Fairy! &#128522;

And oh yes pretty much everything is chased down with sparkling water. I usually love water but having a really hard time being interested in it. I keep a bottle of water water (non sparkling) on my nightstand for the night thirst. (It's tolerable when half asleep)


----------



## andrea929

s.owens22 said:


> Welcome Terra!
> 
> Gypsy, I hope you're feeling better very soon!
> 
> Today was my first OB appt and she had no intention of doing a scan until she read my paperwork from my out of state ER visit on Christmas. I'm happy to announce that my little baby is right on track at 8 weeks with a heart rate of 170bpm.
> 
> Now that I have seen AND heard my baby, I can finally relax!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1039.photobucket.com/albums/a478/xDimples/IMG_20160111_151202_zpscxzeyese.jpg

Congrats s.owens &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Happy 8 weeks Andrea! :baby::happydance:


----------



## andrea929

USAF_WIFE said:


> Happy 8 weeks Andrea! :baby::happydance:

Thank you! Happy 9 weeks to you!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Tanikins

Scan day


----------



## fairycat

Thinking of you Tani!

Woke up this morning to a loud noise. Hubby fell down the stairs. He wouldn't let me help him and made me go back upstairs. I still don't know if he was able to get up off the floor or not. I hope he's ok. Going to check on him whether he likes it or not.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tanikins said:


> Scan day

Woo! Good luck lovely!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Andrea - Thanks hun! :flower:

Tani - GL on the scan! :hugs:

fairy- Oh no! I hope your hubby is ok too.


----------



## fairycat

Hubby is ok! In typical man fashion he says he's not going to work because he fell, yet he's outside shoveling the snow. Lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I know I am being ridiculous but I keep comparing my belly from my last two successful pregnancies and I feel like I was more round and showing I am not yet 10 weeks which is where I had a cute tiny round belly going on but I am worried I know each pregnancy is different though. :dohh: I also have not had strong prego symptoms lately which again come and go! I have the worst fear ever that I will finally go for a scan and be told baby stopped growing or something. Little unknown fact about me.. I have twice been through early loss. I do not list this in my profile because I did not make it to even a first appointment with either and its sad for me to think about. I guess it always sits in the back of my head but worse with this pregnancy since I had the early bleed. I keep telling myself that my baby had a heartbeat all is ok and I need to have faith. It works for a little bit but then the doubt sets in. I know I post a lot about struggling with this sorry ladies. It also has not helped having constant health issues that make me feel like my body might not keep baby healthy since things keep going wrong with me. BLAH! Just gotta hang in there and wait. Ok whine over! :cry:


----------



## fairycat

My doc's office just called. I had my u/s scheduled for 6pm today, and they had some cancellations and moved it up to 3:45. Yesss! Not so many hours to wait now!


----------



## TeeinAZ

So happy for all the upcoming scans! I won't have my next scan until 18 weeks. 

Is anyone here having the free cell DNA blood testing instead of the NT scan for the Down Syndrome testing? Because I am "high risk" (I'm 35) I am ding the new blood test that's out there for Down Syndrome and it will also give me the sex of the baby. My appointment is on 1/26. I can't believe I will find out the sex of the baby at just 13 weeks!


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Sure I will be the size of a house by the time this pregnancy is over. Never used to be able to eat a share bag of anything but 2nd day in a row I've finished a bag without a break. & could probably eat more! Salt and vinegar walkers are amazing right now &#128525;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

TeeinAZ said:


> So happy for all the upcoming scans! I won't have my next scan until 18 weeks.
> 
> Is anyone here having the free cell DNA blood testing instead of the NT scan for the Down Syndrome testing? Because I am "high risk" (I'm 35) I am ding the new blood test that's out there for Down Syndrome and it will also give me the sex of the baby. My appointment is on 1/26. I can't believe I will find out the sex of the baby at just 13 weeks!

I am interested in the test and going to ask my doctor about it when I see her Thursday. I'm going to do it as long as insurance covers it, if not I heard they are quite expensive. I heard you can get it done as early as ten weeks. I'm not really considered high risk for anything but my problems with infertility have made me paranoid I think, so I just want every test they can give me. Give them all to me lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> My doc's office just called. I had my u/s scheduled for 6pm today, and they had some cancellations and moved it up to 3:45. Yesss! Not so many hours to wait now!

Yayyy!


----------



## andrea929

Happy Scans Tani and Fairy! &#10084;&#65039; Will be thinking of both

USAF- one thing that I think is great about this forum is we Can all share our feelings and worries and not be judged. Sometimes it helps to just put this kind of thing into words. It helps me release it for awhile at least. I don't think you're ridiculous for doing what we all do which is want our little nuggets to be healthy! I can't speak to how you should be measuring right now but 10 weeks is still on the early side in terms of showing. Maybe you weigh a little less this pregnancy or maybe baby is sitting in a diff spot in your uterus...but all is likely well. Even though you have had a couple losses and it is easy to worry - you have also successfully made a couple humans! I don't know if this is helpful at all but I send hugs and good thoughts to you &#128522; When is your next scan?

My 9 week scan is Monday. Praying for continued healthy growth for our little babe!


----------



## Holliems

TeeinAZ said:


> So happy for all the upcoming scans! I won't have my next scan until 18 weeks.
> 
> Is anyone here having the free cell DNA blood testing instead of the NT scan for the Down Syndrome testing? Because I am "high risk" (I'm 35) I am ding the new blood test that's out there for Down Syndrome and it will also give me the sex of the baby. My appointment is on 1/26. I can't believe I will find out the sex of the baby at just 13 weeks!

Ill take whatever testing they offer me, except amnio, as long as insurance covers it. I see a Dr (finally) on Friday. I guess Ill find out what all to expect then.


----------



## Tanikins

We have a heartbeat baby was waving and kicking. My dates were pretty spot on, docs have us at 11+1 with edd of 1st aug. This means we need a rescan but thats not a big shame
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160112_175036_zpsaetdxwhc.jpg


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So cute Tani!


----------



## jessicaftl

I'm so jealous of your scans, I haven't even called my OB yet!


----------



## fairycat

Yayyyy Tani! I commented on your journal too :)

I don't think we'll do the blood test, even though it'd be nice to find out the sex. I don't think my insurance covers it unless we have a genetic factor, which we don't.


----------



## Holliems

Aw Tani cute pic!


----------



## KatOro

TeeinAZ said:


> So happy for all the upcoming scans! I won't have my next scan until 18 weeks.
> 
> Is anyone here having the free cell DNA blood testing instead of the NT scan for the Down Syndrome testing? Because I am "high risk" (I'm 35) I am ding the new blood test that's out there for Down Syndrome and it will also give me the sex of the baby. My appointment is on 1/26. I can't believe I will find out the sex of the baby at just 13 weeks!

Pretty sure this is what I'm getting. Still not sure if I want to know the gender. I wanted to be surprised with our last one but my husband wanted to know. I'd like to be surprised but I'd also like to know what I need to prepare.

Great scans, ladies! I found a clinic that will do a free viability scan! They're seeing me on Thursday which is awesome because I'm still waiting for my ob referral. Fingers crossed that my husband is off work in time to watch the kiddos.

On a non-pregnancy note, I just found out my oldest has head lice! I spent 2 hours at the Navy hospital getting a shampoo I thought was better than OTC, come to find out it's the same thing! Ugh. Oh well, at least it's free :D


----------



## Holliems

I was thinking of having the scan tech put baby's gender photo in an envelope for DH and I to open while out to dinner or something. I dunno. I want it to be fun though. Does anyone else plan on finding out gender outside the clinic?


----------



## Tanikins

Were booking a private sacan so our son can come


----------



## andrea929

Holliems said:


> I was thinking of having the scan tech put baby's gender photo in an envelope for DH and I to open while out to dinner or something. I dunno. I want it to be fun though. Does anyone else plan on finding out gender outside the clinic?

I'm going to ask a friend to take the envelope with the results and go have a cake made for us to cut with friends :) I will pay for the cake.

I love the opening envelope at dinner idea though. That is a lot less required coordination.

The other really cute reveal I saw recently involved some of our friends out in VA having a balloon filled with confetti (so pink or blue). They had a picnic and mom and dad popped the balloon for the reveal. It resulted in a great keepsake video and pics along with a fun sharing experience ;)


----------



## andrea929

Tanikins said:


> We have a heartbeat baby was waving and kicking. My dates were pretty spot on, docs have us at 11+1 with edd of 1st aug. This means we need a rescan but thats not a big shame
> https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160112_175036_zpsaetdxwhc.jpg

Nice looking scan, Tani :) :)


----------



## Tanikins

It was amazing. Oh was beaming and really excited. I couldnt bring myself to look untill she said theres a heartbeat. Rescan us on 26th jan. And we'll be booking a gender scan around 4 weeks after that. Then the 20 weeks will be about 3 weeka from that so eek yay


----------



## fairycat

Holliems said:


> I was thinking of having the scan tech put baby's gender photo in an envelope for DH and I to open while out to dinner or something. I dunno. I want it to be fun though. Does anyone else plan on finding out gender outside the clinic?

I hope we can hold out, but we were thinking of having them put baby's gender into an envelope and giving it to a friend. We want to make something to shoot that blows up pink or blue colored powder. Our friend could add the color without our knowing what it is, we'd buy both and return the one not used. Our friends have some property that we go shooting on. I thought it'd be fun to make a little party out of it and record/photograph it for our announcement.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Oh Tani - what a perfect pic of the LO

Holliems and 1nce - I was shocked when my OB office told me about it. Just two years ago when I was pregnant with Noah they didn't have it available. I'm excited, but a little bummed I won't be able to see the little peanut.


----------



## fairycat

Everything is perfect! Doc says he has no concerns. My next appt is in a month and he'll just do the doppler and bloodwork. Next ultrasound won't be until 20 weeks! Yikes! 

Doc let us take a video of the heartbeat <3. I asked him about heart rate and he said he doesn't measure it until later, but assured me it was normal. Baby caught up the couple days and is measuring spot on at 8w5d.
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-12 16.58.14-480x715.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> Everything is perfect! Doc says he has no concerns. My next appt is in a month and he'll just do the doppler and bloodwork. Next ultrasound won't be until 20 weeks! Yikes!
> 
> Doc let us take a video of the heartbeat <3. I asked him about heart rate and he said he doesn't measure it until later, but assured me it was normal. Baby caught up the couple days and is measuring spot on at 8w5d.

:happydance:
:woohoo:

That's awesome!! :) So happy for ya.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Such great u/s pics!!!!!!! So glad everything is great Fairycat


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Cute little bean fairy!


----------



## Holliems

Glad everything turned out great! Cute pic! I see feet!

I soo hope they scan me Friday! I'm stuck between buying a Doppler or using the money for another scan. Leaning towards a scan...


----------



## gypsymama

I spent 8 hrs in the ER yesterday. They diagnosed me with hyperemesis gravidarum. My ketones were very high and I had elevated liver enzymes. After countless number of IV bags with phenergan, my levels finally came back normal and I was discharged. 

They sent me home with a prescription for phenergan suppository since I can't keep anything down. My pharmacy didn't have it and said they would tomorrow. I spent another miserable day at home. I have an appetite so I eat very small meals, but I inevitably throw it back up. I'm also still spitting every 2 to 3 minutes like clockwork. It's hard to stay hydrated. I feel completely drained of all energy. If it weren't for DH, who has been doing a great job taking care of me, the kids and the chores, I'd be a complete basket case. 

Hope everyone is doing better than I am. Looking forward to seeing more awesome scans from you ladies. Take care.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks everyone!!!

Gypsy - sorry you are going through all that :( that'd be so tough to deal with. Hope it doesn't last too long.




Holliems said:


> Glad everything turned out great! Cute pic! I see feet!
> 
> I soo hope they scan me Friday! I'm stuck between buying a Doppler or using the money for another scan. Leaning towards a scan...

I know!!! Isn't that little foot so freaking adorable!? I hope you get a scan on Friday! Your mind needs to be put at ease. If they don't do one, ask for one. My doc always tells me if it's driving me crazy that I can't see my baby and know everything is ok to let him know and he'll do an u/s. I can imagine most docs would do that for you if they are any good.


----------



## Holliems

Sorry you're feeling so bad Gypsy :/

Fairy you're lucky to have such a great dr. I'm pretty sure, because I'll be going to a military clinic, I'll be seeing a different dr at every visit. If they don't scan me Friday, I have another appointment on the 27th at the Fetal Assessment Unit and I'm pretty sure they're going to scan the baby's heart.


----------



## andrea929

gypsymama said:


> I spent 8 hrs in the ER yesterday. They diagnosed me with hyperemesis gravidarum. My ketones were very high and I had elevated liver enzymes. After countless number of IV bags with phenergan, my levels finally came back normal and I was discharged.
> 
> They sent me home with a prescription for phenergan suppository since I can't keep anything down. My pharmacy didn't have it and said they would tomorrow. I spent another miserable day at home. I have an appetite so I eat very small meals, but I inevitably throw it back up. I'm also still spitting every 2 to 3 minutes like clockwork. It's hard to stay hydrated. I feel completely drained of all energy. If it weren't for DH, who has been doing a great job taking care of me, the kids and the chores, I'd be a complete basket case.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing better than I am. Looking forward to seeing more awesome scans from you ladies. Take care.

Gypsy, I'm so sorry that sounds absolutely miserable. I'm glad your hubby has stepped up to help out with the kids. I hope the suppositories help and that you can find a long term plan to help you feel better and keep the nutrients in you that you need. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

> I hope we can hold out, but we were thinking of having them put baby's gender into an envelope and giving it to a friend. We want to make something to shoot that blows up pink or blue colored powder. Our friend could add the color without our knowing what it is, we'd buy both and return the one not used. Our friends have some property that we go shooting on. I thought it'd be fun to make a little party out of it and record/photograph it for our announcement.

We did something like that when I was pregnant with my DS. We had the tech put the gender scan in an envelope since it was so close to Christmas and we opened it on Christmas day since all the family was there. It was an exciting time!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> Everything is perfect! Doc says he has no concerns. My next appt is in a month and he'll just do the doppler and bloodwork. Next ultrasound won't be until 20 weeks! Yikes!
> 
> Doc let us take a video of the heartbeat <3. I asked him about heart rate and he said he doesn't measure it until later, but assured me it was normal. Baby caught up the couple days and is measuring spot on at 8w5d.

Awe! What an adorable little bean <3 I already see some limbs! :happydance:

It's weird that he wouldn't tell you the heartbeat. That is one thing I always pester out of the ultrasound techs lol. My next ultrasound probably won't be until 20 weeks either because my next appointment isn't until I'll be about 12 weeks which sucks. I will be anxious until then. I guess we'll know everything is going ok when I start feeling movement before then.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

gypsymama said:


> I spent 8 hrs in the ER yesterday. They diagnosed me with hyperemesis gravidarum. My ketones were very high and I had elevated liver enzymes. After countless number of IV bags with phenergan, my levels finally came back normal and I was discharged.
> 
> They sent me home with a prescription for phenergan suppository since I can't keep anything down. My pharmacy didn't have it and said they would tomorrow. I spent another miserable day at home. I have an appetite so I eat very small meals, but I inevitably throw it back up. I'm also still spitting every 2 to 3 minutes like clockwork. It's hard to stay hydrated. I feel completely drained of all energy. If it weren't for DH, who has been doing a great job taking care of me, the kids and the chores, I'd be a complete basket case.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing better than I am. Looking forward to seeing more awesome scans from you ladies. Take care.

I was kinda thinking you would end up being diagnosed with hyperemesis I am sorry hun its really rough.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairycat

Well, looks like we'll be doing the genetic blood test that also tells you the gender. Doc mentioned it today and hubby wants to do it. I figure since I hate giving blood and since they are already taking some at next appt, we might as well just do it. So we'll know gender early, and it will be 100% sure. Doc says even if insurance doesn't cover it, it won't cost us more than $99. That's doable for us.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

fairycat said:


> Everything is perfect! Doc says he has no concerns. My next appt is in a month and he'll just do the doppler and bloodwork. Next ultrasound won't be until 20 weeks! Yikes!
> 
> Doc let us take a video of the heartbeat <3. I asked him about heart rate and he said he doesn't measure it until later, but assured me it was normal. Baby caught up the couple days and is measuring spot on at 8w5d.

Grats hun :) :baby:


----------



## Holliems

That sounds awesome Fairy. Good luck!


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, tani and fairy on the beautiful scans!!

Gypsy - oh my goodness, I'm so sorry you're dealing with such awful sickness. I'm glad you've got some medicine and your hubs is taking care of everything for you. 

Afm - Nausea has hit me pretty strongly beginning yesterday. I haven't thrown up, but I was super close this morning I even ran to the toilet. The nausea has been pretty much constant. I've been wearing sea bands and I think they're helping a little bit. I also had a Coke at lunch and the bubbles felt good. DH is out right now getting me specific foods from the store that I want for breakfast, and spaghetti and meatballs from takeout because that's what sounds good right now. I think he's happy to take care of his pregnant wife, lol. And feeling like this makes me feel like this baby will make it so that's a positive. :) 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Tanikins

Yay fairy so glad bambino is baking as should.


Sorry about the hg gypsy. Im must be just shitty to feel that awful all the time. Hope it passes quickly for you


----------



## fairycat

I feel so bad for those that are feeling sick. I hope you all start to feel better soon! 

I've woken up again in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. This is so annoying. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ksquared- happy 8 weeks!! 

Fairy- I have been getting a crappy night sleep every night, I wake up like 5x it's so annoying! Also, that sounds so cheap for the free cell blood work!! I heard it was like 700+ dollars out of pocket!!!


----------



## Tanikins

My sleep is shocking. I strugglr to get to sleep then once i am i cant stay asleep. If its not just tossing its needing to pee


----------



## fairycat

1nce - my doc said it was around $1,000 here, but the company made a deal with them or something and they offer it at affordable prices. Don't really know the details how, but I think it's awesome! He said we might get billed for the full amount and told us not to pay it. I'll have to figure out how that works later on.

Tani - I hear you on the peeing too. If I'm not awake for no reason, I'm awake ro get up to use the bathroom.


----------



## KatOro

Gypsy I hope your sickness passes soon. Sounds horrible. Glad you have hubby's support though.


----------



## TeeinAZ

This thread moves so quickly, it's hard to keep up. 

Do you ladies have a pregnancy pillow? I just got one and I've noticed that I am sleeping more sound and waking up less to go to the bathroom. Maybe 2 times instead of 4. I don't know if the pillow is taking off some of the pressure or what, but it's been amazing since I've had it. 

Gyspy - I am so sorry to hear you are going through such a hard time right now. I hope it all eases up for you soon.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I sleep like crap now and if anything wakes me up I can't get back to sleep for hours. I also randomly am just like oh its 3am time to be up now... THANKS BODY! So I totally understand your pain!


----------



## fairycat

Tee - what pillow did you get? One of those full body pillows? I've been thinking about getting one, I need all the help with sleep I can get. I hear they are super comfy. My friend suggested when our bellies get big, to get a small wedge to put under tummy. She says it helps a lot later on.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I've been considering a pregnancy pillow but I was assuming they were only helpful late in pregnancy ? Is there benefits to having one in the first trimester?


----------



## fairycat

1nce - with everything stretching, etc it supports your back and hips more than sleeping normal. Sleeping with a body pillow is really the ideal way to sleep, pregnant or not. When I herniated my disc, I couldn't sleep without one. My back hurts less in the morning when I sleep with one, but I've gotten out of the habit.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I googled them. There's so many! I wouldn't know what to choose!


----------



## fairycat

Someone I know got this one and said it's comfy. I've had it on my wishlist for months. You can find it on amazon - Leachco Snoogle Total Body Pillow, White. It gets good reviews.
 



Attached Files:







body pillow.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## USAF_WIFE

fairycat said:


> Someone I know got this one and said it's comfy. I've had it on my wishlist for months. You can find it on amazon - Leachco Snoogle Total Body Pillow, White. It gets good reviews.

I have one but its flat now haha I need a new one soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yeah it has a ton of good reviews. I think I'll get it if my next scan goes well. I can't seem to really buy anything because I'm afraid of jinxing things. I know I'm wrong, I know it's crazy... I can't stop though.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Fairycat that is the exact one I have. I LOVE it, it wraps around you so perfect and I sleep so amazingly well with it. Granted I am only 11 weeks, but I really feel like it's made a difference. My back was bad for about a week and after using that pillow for a few days it feels so much better.


----------



## fairycat

Good to know Tee!! I've been toying with the idea of getting it, but just can't decide. I have another body pillow at home, but I need something that supports my back and keeps me upright. I might have to break down and just buy this one already.


----------



## TeeinAZ

With my first pregnancy I used a regular body pillow and it did it's job for my hips, but it didn't last. It's so much easier having something that wraps around you and that you can lay on, it's just much more comfortable. AND it rolls up to use as a back pillow while feeding or watching tv and it wraps around while sitting up for C sections.


----------



## andrea929

I'm so picky about pillows...right now I alternate between wanting a really puffy standard sized one and just a tube shaped lumbar pillow. 

I will probably wait until I am bigger to buy a special body pillow. There is no telling what I will want then!

Also need to replace our mattress. My husband is like a fish out of water when he sleeps..bouncing around and shaking the mattress. It actually makes me sea sick.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, 1nce! :)

Perhaps it's time to get a body pillow. I wonder if helping me sleep better will help make sure I'm not too nauseous. Today hasn't been too bad, but I feel like this afternoon it's starting again. 

Also does anyone have like REALLY ITCHY legs? Mostly shins? I've had that for over a week now, maybe 2 weeks, and today is really bad and driving me crazy!! Lotion isn't helping, although keeping my legs shaved seems to help a little.


----------



## Holliems

Yes! My itchy legs have been driving me crazy and I feel like I can't shave enough! I'm SO hairy! &#128557; 

Looks like it's time for maternity pants :/ Anyone know where I can get some cute ones for under $50? Seems like cute maternity clothes cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## ksquared726

Glad it's not just me, Hollie!

I got 2 pairs of dress pants in the maternity section at Macy's for pretty cheap. And they're really cute! I'd try there, or my sister also got a lot of stuff at Old Navy if you need more casual stuff.


----------



## TeeinAZ

I just bought two shirts on Motherhood for 20 bucks, they have a pretty good clearance selection.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Finally have a scan date so the 27th it is!


----------



## AngelOb

Finally caught up, I hate being away from my computer I have to spend so long reading the thread lol. Love all the scans ladies! Yay for strong, healthy peanuts! I am getting more excited/anxious nervous for mine in only 6 days. Praying for a HB. Yay USAF for having a scan date! It comes fast but feels slow at the same time.

Gypsy I'm so sorry you are that sick. I can't even imagine it, nausea has been off and on but haven't puked at all and I'll consider myself lucky. Feel better soon! I'm glad they got you taken care of.

I'm fighting sleep also, wake up at least once, sometimes twice a night either having to pee or am just sick. I always thought body pillows were for later but I might try getting one now to help because it's getting annoying


----------



## fairycat

Target has really comfy maternity pants for $30-something.


----------



## Holliems

Definitely have to get maternity pants. I went to put on a pair of jeans that fit two weeks ago...I can't button them! I'm thinking this summer I will be wearing a lot of maxi skirts...


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am having the most irritating day. First, my work screwed up something with my paycheck, and payroll failed to call me back all day. Three of my vacation days just went POOF...to no where...to an abyss of nothingness with no explanation as to why, and other things wrong with it as well. Hoping that can be resolved at some point.

Then, my OBGYN calls me at 345pm (I have my first appointment tomorrow), and tells me that we will likely have to reschedule because the fertility clinic never sent over my records...I'm like what the heck....I talked to two different people at the fertility clinic to make SURE that they would send the records because the OBGYN office made it so very clear that I could not be seen there till that was done. But, of course the obgyn office calls after their office is closed and theres no way to contact anyone there. So, I call the fertility clinic praying to God that someone is still there, and I get ahold of someone luckily who apologizes profusely and asks me what my doctors fax number is (which of course I don't know), and I gave her their telephone number knowing full well that no one is there. She calls me back 10 min later telling me that she begged the answering service to put her through to someone, and she told them not to cancel my appointment and assured me she faxed over the paperwork. 

So, here I am, worrying that I took 1/2 a day off tomorrow for nothing, and that I'm going to call tomorrow morning and they won't have received the paperwork. I am printing everything out from my patient portal just incase. 

You can't cancel a neurotic woman who has done fertility treatments to get pregnant's appointment.... YOU CAN'T!

On a happier note, anyone hoping they are going to win powerball tonight? lol.


----------



## Holliems

1nce I'd be soo frustrated! Hope they get you seen tomorrow. I'm sure they will. 

And yes, got a powerball ticket. I won 4 bucks with the last one...maybe I'll win a billion with this one haha!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Imagine all the fancy baby things you could buy with a billion!


----------



## Holliems

This baby would come out of my vagina wearing a tuxedo sipping a fancy drink. I'm already jealous of the person who's about to win a whole bunch of money lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I know right, I would buy a gold binki and a diamond hospital bracelet for my little bean hahaha just kidding.

It's always some grammie from nowhere that wins it!


----------



## Holliems

If I won that much money, really most would be given away to family and charity. Who needs a billion dollars? I'd buy a couple of houses, couple of cars, put some away for the kids...go on a few vacations...put money aside for body lifts and such when I start looking old...lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I would buy a huge piece of land in the middle of nowhere and build a castle and have all my friends and family live with me lol after traveling the world for a year or so. And then I would go into my castle and never leave my property. I would donate a bunch too, probably to cancer research and infertility, and animal shelters.


----------



## Holliems

Oooh yea a castle lol. I don't think I'd have my friends live with me. They can be roudy. But I'd invite a couple...maybe lol. I'd build a few houses on a big piece of land for some friends then when my kids were old enough I'd build them some houses too. I'm not sure I'd settle in the u.s. I think I'd live in Europe somewhere..maybe both! Lol


----------



## fairycat

I'm in 2 pools at work and hubs bought us some tickets. Wouldn't it be nice...!!

Sorry you've had a bad day 1nce, hopefully everything is squared away in the morning. I would be furious.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think I would definitely have multiple houses in different countries. Definitely one in the US somewhere.... maybe Alaska, I've been there and it was totally gorgeous. And I think I would have to see what other countries I liked the best for vacation homes. I'm weird and always looking at real estate in other countries and I do like a lot of the huge homes in UK but I have no idea where they are. I'd have to get my walking boots on and be an explorer first lol


----------



## Holliems

https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/2D077F48-8C81-4821-ABCE-0A8C257D4A71_zpsot7ryvzj.jpg

Well...didn't win a billion.


----------



## Tanikins

Somevody in the uk just won 33 million pounds. Theyve gone public with it. That is something id defiantly keep to myself


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I didn't win powerball either. I am glad three people won and not just 1 though.... That kind of money needs to be shared!


----------



## fairycat

I fell asleep, I assume I didn't win either since my hubs didn't wake me up. Lol. Guess some jerk in California won... stealing my money.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

California, Texas, and Florida! PFFT! We had 6 sets of numbers most we won was 4 bucks. wooo -_- I was so hoping we would win so my husband could tell off his bitch of a supervisor and we could leave the military life behind. Oh well more years to come of no control over our lives to survive! :dohh:


----------



## TeeinAZ

I won 2.60! ugh We did an office wide pitch in and got 90 tickets and between the 9 of us we won 27 bucks. Lame! #-o


----------



## fairycat

Our office won $4, which makes .12 cents for everyone lol We're buying more tickets with it.

Hubby hasn't even checked ours :growlmad: 

2 people in Chicago area won $1mil. Too bad that wasn't us... sigh :(
Hubs said 37 people won $50,000. He better check ours soon! (wishful thinking, I know)


----------



## Holliems

Happy 9 weeks Fairy!!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks Hollie! :D


----------



## fairycat

I've been going to our cafeteria at work and getting lunch a few times this week. Normally they have tuna salad, and I've been craving it all week. Went again today and they finally had it! Hits the spot so hard! Nom nom nom.

I've been suuuuuuuper hungry the past couple of days. Usually I feel sort of nauseous, but now I actually feel hungry. Hurry up and form placenta, so I can have more days like this!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I had my first prenatal today it was nothing eventful besides they couldn't get my blood and I got to try back on Saturday. My next scan won't be till 11-13 weeks which is for the NT scan.... So I'm thinking about getting a private one sometime next week. I left a message with a place already. I need to see bean and make sure it has a heartbeat... It kind of made it real for me because they gave me one of those little care packages with samples of stuff and I've been sort of avoiding anything baby till 2nd trimester. I don't feel pregnant today blah it screws with my mind. My next OB appointment is the 3rd of February.... What the heck do they do at the OB appointments? Just make you pee in a cup or something?


----------



## TeeinAZ

Fairycat - you don't even know! HAHAH I've been ravenous since week 10! I love it so much better than feel sick about everything. Food just tastes so good!!!!

1nce - at my first OB appt I have a full exam, yes pelvic too. I also pee'd in a cup and had a lot of blood drawn. My next appt I had an ultrasound. I can't believe you haven't had a scan to see the heartbeat yet, that would make me crazy too! I would also make an appt to get a U/S elsewhere. It's bad enough we worry going through infertility, they have to make us wait to see the heartbeat. Not cool!


----------



## Holliems

1nce I'm surprised you didn't get a scan too. As far as I remember, after your first appointment, they measure your belly and listen to the heart on a doppler. Appointments after the first are fast. If I don't get a scan tomorrow I was thinking about paying for one too.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Well I had a scan at 6 weeks 4 days... And my doctors office said since I had one at the fertility clinic they didn't need to do one. 

Also their little magazine they gave me just made me feel like shit. It said women who don't have morning sickness were 3.2 times more likely to have a miscarriage.... Well, I don't have it, and now I feel messed up.


----------



## Holliems

Pisssh thats bs. I didn't get ms with my second and the whole pregnancy was perfect. I haven't gotten it with this one either and I've heard the hb twice. Some girls are just lucky.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Like as soon as I read that.... I put the magazine down and was like wtf! Why would they give anyone that magazine.


----------



## Holliems

I'm going to do the baking soda gender test tonight with hubby. I think you're supposed to be 10 weeks but meh I'm close enough lol.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ohh that's fun!


----------



## fairycat

I haven't really gotten much morning sickness either. There were like 3 notable days at 5.5 weeks. Now I'm starting to feel a lot better the past few days. I don't know how they can say that!


----------



## fairycat

I've heard of the baking soda test but don't know the details. How are you supposed to do it, and what are you looking for?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think you pee into baking soda and if it fizzes it means one gender and if not it means another


----------



## Holliems

You put your pee in the baking soda. If it fizzes like beer it's a boy. I'm thinking of doing the Intelligender test too. It's supposed to be close to 90% accurate. It's kinda pricy though but on their site it's on sale.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Are you hoping for a boy, Holliems?


----------



## Holliems

I'm not sure what I want lol. I kinda want a boy but I don't know how to take care of one lol Ofcourse DH is hoping for a boy. 

Right now I'm waiting to have to pee...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Awe I completely understand going into unknown gender territory. I think boys are a bit harder than girls. My DS was harder to get to sleep through the night, was messier, put everything in his mouth until he was 2 and was into things more than my DD. He also didn't take pain as well as her, like teething and diaper rash. On the other hand he absolutely adores me more than my DD does. There is nothing quite like having a son and I kind of hope you get to experience that, Holliems :)

I just tried the test for fun. I know I'm not 10 weeks either and I'll probably try again when the time comes. I put 2 tbsp. of baking soda in a cup of my urine, then reversed it by putting my urine into the baking soda because I was unsure of which way to do it or if it mattered lol. It fizzled so much it looked like when you put hydrogen peroxide on a cut. It was completely white on top with no hint of yellow. I sure wasn't expecting that because I've been having "girl vibes" and the fizzing would make it a boy.


----------



## Holliems

Mine did the same thing! Super fizzy! Maybe we're both having boys!

And I've heard boys are a lot more cuddly than girls. I hear they're more easy going too.


----------



## andrea929

Hi,
Checking in- it's been like a whole 24-48 hours but feels like eternity lol.

Happy 9 weeks, Fairy and Sorry to see none of us won powerball. We had a good laugh at work on Tuesday about how if we won as a department we'd Pay a celebrity to quit for us all. Haha. 

1nce sorry to hear about the propaganda magazine they gave you! That's nuts! I have heard from a couple people that they felt great - no sickness and each of them has 2 gorgeous kids. Even my fertility doc and his nurse said to consider myself lucky that things have been mild for me &#55357;&#56842; Stupid magazine! 

I've actually felt pretty nauseated this week but mostly a dull nausea. I haven't puked and I'm super grateful. I would not be able to deal with my job if I had full blown sickness.

Has anyone heard from gypsy since the other day? Wonder how she is doing.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks guys. I hope today someone calls me back to book my ultrasound that would really cheer me up this week. 

I think gypsy had a great ultrasound if I remember correctly 

I don't think I would be able to deal with my job either with sickness, and they would be highly suspicious I guess I would have to tell them. I'm going to wait as long as possible to tell them I'm pregnant. 

Thank god it's Friday, and a long weekend where I work as I have Monday off.


----------



## fairycat

I'll have to try the baking soda test, that sounds interesting. 

I get Monday off too, I'm excited! Any chance to sleep in I take advantage of, I am so exhausted all the time. I set my alarm early to get up and shower (I'm usually a night showerer, but started wearing my hair curly again so morning is best) and here I am lying in bed a half hour later having no desire to get up.


----------



## fairycat

Just did baking soda test and it did absolutely nothing. Yay girl!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Fairycat - I did the baking soda test with Noah and it was right, I am going to have to try that again. 

I haven't washed my hair in three days :-$ Thanks goodness I have straight hair and using baby powder on the roots really helps with the greasy look and it actually gives a little volume. Plus my pregnant self loves the smell. .


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I booked a private ultrasound next Saturday 1/23. And now I'm nervous all over again.


----------



## fairycat

I'm with you Tee - I haven't washed mine in like 4 days. I'm so tired, I don't feel like dealing with it. I started wearing my hair curly again since it's finally long enough so I don't have to wash it every other day. At least with product in it doesn't feel _as_ disgusting, and it's good for curls not to wash too often. Couldn't have come at a better time. I have to wet it in the morning anyway, so doesn't matter if the shower hits it. I feel ultra lazy lately.

Good to know the baking soda test was accurate for somebody. Last time Ramzi theory was accurate for me. So far both Ramzi and baking soda say girl, and that's my feeling. Guess I'll find out in a little over a month after our blood test.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I wash my hair every other day but since my hair is dead straight it would look so greasy if I left it for one more day.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hope everyone is well today. I on the other hand had more blood drawn yesterday and sent home with Zantac to attempt to heal the burning and pain in my right side and stomach.. no idea if its heartburn in the wrong place but I am trying it. I also developed a lovely rash on my lower leg goes up to mid calf... itches and hurts. Itching without rash on my face and had it on my back last night as well. I have no damn idea WHAT is going on but I sure wish my doctors could figure it out. I am sick of blood draws and no answers. I also was told I need higher vitamin D than I am taking because normal range starts at 20 mine was 9...


----------



## s.owens22

I was gone for a few days but I'm finally caught up!!!

I definitely want to try the baking soda but I'll wait another week so I'm closer to 10 weeks. Chinese chart says boy (thank god). Any other fun little tests I can try? 

I know we're off the subject already but I wanted to comment on the sleeping. I haven't gotten a full nights rest since the day I found out which was a little over 4 weeks ago! I get up to pee at least twice a night but what's pissing me off is the fact that I toss and turn all night. And every single night I'm awake between 2-3 like clockwork and it usually takes me 2-3 hours to get back to sleep. 

Unlike everyone else here I don't work (I'm a FT student) so I don't have to worry about getting up early for work but geez it's still so frustrating. I just want to sleep comfortably for at least 5-6 hours. This being awake every 3 hours thing is suppose to be life AFTER the baby is born! lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

s.owens22 said:


> I was gone for a few days but I'm finally caught up!!!
> 
> I definitely want to try the baking soda but I'll wait another week so I'm closer to 10 weeks. Chinese chart says boy (thank god). Any other fun little tests I can try?
> 
> I know we're off the subject already but I wanted to comment on the sleeping. I haven't gotten a full nights rest since the day I found out which was a little over 4 weeks ago! I get up to pee at least twice a night but what's pissing me off is the fact that I toss and turn all night. And every single night I'm awake between 2-3 like clockwork and it usually takes me 2-3 hours to get back to sleep.
> 
> Unlike everyone else here I don't work (I'm a FT student) so I don't have to worry about getting up early for work but geez it's still so frustrating. I just want to sleep comfortably for at least 5-6 hours. This being awake every 3 hours thing is suppose to be life AFTER the baby is born! lol

It's the same here... I wake up constantly to pee or just because. Midnight, 2am, 4am, up for work at 530am. itll probably get better in the second trimester and then worse again in the 3rd lol


----------



## fairycat

First I was waking up like clockwork around 4am. Now it's like exactly 9:23pm (I'm usually asleep by 9 now), somewhere around 12:30 on occasion, between 2-3, and 4-4:30am. Ugh! I never had to get up to pee when not pregnant, but if I'm anywhere close to being hydrated, I get up at least twice. So annoying! Usually when I wake up around 2-3am, that's when I'm tossing and turning.

Really hope this passes quickly for all of us. I do feel like I'm getting better sleeps than I was a couple weeks ago though.


My doc says it's safe to take Benedryl for sleeping, if anybody chooses to try something.


----------



## TeeinAZ

fairycat said:


> I'm with you Tee - I haven't washed mine in like 4 days. I'm so tired, I don't feel like dealing with it. I started wearing my hair curly again since it's finally long enough so I don't have to wash it every other day. At least with product in it doesn't feel _as_ disgusting, and it's good for curls not to wash too often. Couldn't have come at a better time. I have to wet it in the morning anyway, so doesn't matter if the shower hits it. I feel ultra lazy lately.
> 
> Good to know the baking soda test was accurate for somebody. Last time Ramzi theory was accurate for me. So far both Ramzi and baking soda say girl, and that's my feeling. Guess I'll find out in a little over a month after our blood test.

The Ramzi was right for my son too, this one it's saying girl. So we'll see. I'm excited to see if it works this time too.


----------



## jtr2803

Hope gypsy is feeling better and everyone else is doing OK? I've struggled to keep up this week as I haven't been well and had a really busy week at work. 

I haven't tried any of the gender theory tests yet but my gut feeling is that I have a girl on board :thumbup:


----------



## Tanikins

This thread moves crazy fast.

Weve just found ourselfs with a LARGE bill so are looking at moving i with friends to save some money. It sucks but i really appreciate there help right now


----------



## Holliems

Not getting any sleep either. Uuugh. Zzzzz...Woke up this morning (4th or 5th time) around 5am, super weepy. Now my eyes feel swollen and extra tired. 

I leave for my appointment in two hours. Wouldn't it be nice if they gave me a scan? But they probably won't. 

I booked a private scan for tomorrow. It's a little drive away but it's only $20. Can't beat that!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> My doc says it's safe to take Benedryl for sleeping, if anybody chooses to try something.

I would try it. My doctor has me taking Unisom at night to help sleep through my all day morning sickness. Works good and keeps me asleep all night. It also doesn't make me feel drowsy in the mornings after I wake up.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tanikins said:


> This thread moves crazy fast.

I agree. I get on BnB as much as I can, some days I am able to get on more than others, and I'm always a few pages behind on this thread.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Holliems said:


> Not getting any sleep either. Uuugh. Zzzzz...Woke up this morning (4th or 5th time) around 5am, super weepy. Now my eyes feel swollen and extra tired.
> 
> I leave for my appointment in two hours. Wouldn't it be nice if they gave me a scan? But they probably won't.
> 
> I booked a private scan for tomorrow. It's a little drive away but it's only $20. Can't beat that!

20 for a private scan? Heck yeah! I'd do it all the time!!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Holliems said:


> Mine did the same thing! Super fizzy! Maybe we're both having boys!
> 
> And I've heard boys are a lot more cuddly than girls. I hear they're more easy going too.

Maybe. It'll be interesting to see when gender is confirmed. I would love to have another boy, in all honesty. My DS was much more lovable than his sister ever was. The easier part didn't apply to him but he made up for it by being a cuddle bug.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Is anyone having the DNA blood test that determines gender as early as 5-7 weeks?


----------



## fairycat

Do they have a blood test that's gender only that they can detect that early? We're getting the genetic testing done with gender, but that won't be until I'm 13 weeks. 

If I found a place that did scans for $20, I think I would go every week! lol

The only reason I'm on BnB so much is because I'm at work and my work is very boring right now. I keep this up and check it every now and then. On the weekends I have 2-3 pages to catch up on.

Looking forward to hearing about your appointment Hollie!

Oh, and I keep forgetting to ask! Is anybody else producing a lot more mucous than normal? I wake up with the hugest boogers in my nose, I have to blow my nose everyday. That's new for me.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think my cold finally caught up w me. Feeling not good at all, might of caught a bug from sister in law, she has a big fever. I'm hoping I don't get a fever because I read that fevers can hurt the baby. I'm so worried.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

It is a blood test, Fairycat. I think I might ask my doctor about it since I have to give 6 vials of blood already anyway. Here is a link to it: https://www.pregnancy.org/article/blood-test-determines-gender-at-seven-weeks

I wish they had $20 private scans around here. I would get one every couple of weeks when I got paid!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sorry you're feeling so crappy, s.owens. It is not fun being pregnant in the first tri, let alone having a bug. Fever usually doesn't affect pregnancy as long as it doesn't stay high for very long. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## fairycat

Interesting test, I don't think I would ever get that one. Sounds similiar to the one doc offered us, but that one tests for more life-impacting/threating disorders that I think is more productive.


----------



## Holliems

I rescheduled scan for tonight at 7! Nervous and can't wait! I think I get one 2d pic and one 3D pic. Im wondering what kinda place does scans for only 20 bucks though... I do have to drive out of San Diego to get it. 30 minutes out. And the place looks like a house with a baby boutique in it. Hmm Still it's only $20. 

If my DH wasn't to adamant about finding out the sex I'd probably wait until birth. I always wanted that "it's a boy!" surprise. He doesn't want to get a late 3D scan though to see its face before its born though. I do!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Good luck Hollie! Post pics when you are done. My scan next week also includes a 3D picture and I'll be 9wks and 6 days so I'm interested to see what yours looks like !


----------



## fairycat

Maybe it's a tech that does it from their home? My bro and sis in law live in San Diego. They are expecting a baby too, they copied us... and sort of jealous they are having theirs first :p

Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## Holliems

Well ladies..midwife found baby's heart right away with Doppler beating in the 160s!! SO relieved!!!! I'll post a picture of tonight's scan when I get it! Oh..and I go in for the genetic testing Monday.


----------



## fairycat

So relieved and happy for you Hollie!


----------



## Holliems

Thanks Fairy! Makes me so happy. I even heard the baby make a slight move on the Doppler. I had forgotten what that was like!


----------



## fairycat

I can't wait to hear that at my next appt!! That's awesome!


----------



## andrea929

Holliems said:


> Thanks Fairy! Makes me so happy. I even heard the baby make a slight move on the Doppler. I had forgotten what that was like!

Congrats Hollie! :)

I wake up to pee ALL the time. Have been having horrible vivid dreams too. So, basically stressful sleep and I am exhausted in the morning. My boss is super cool though and allows me to stroll in a bit late. (He knows I am in the first trimester and made a point to tell me not to stress and to take it easy, aw)

I have my 9 week scan Monday at the fertility clinic- I will be exactly 9 weeks and I'm hoping for more good news! (although I always look for my little signature ticker to tell me I've completed the week at 10pm the previous night- ha). 

I graduate from the clinic after Monday's appointment then have my first OB appointment on 2/3 - crazy to think I will be 11.5 weeks by then! I am definitely going to find out the gender as early as I can :) Tempted to do the urine/baking soda test. My intuition is screaming girl. I'll be surprised if I'm wrong. But I'll be happy either way. I've always "known" I'd have a girl first. My entire life I have felt that way. It scares me a little because I too have heard girls are more challenging, (and boys are snugglier) but I'm excited, too.


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Hollie!! That's wonderful news.

Ok guys I am freaking out because I have not had symptoms today. I mean I still have itchy legs, but nausea is gone, no cramps...nothing. Ugh! Next appointment is Tuesday. I'll take back my nausea, please!


----------



## Holliems

I'm sure you'll be puking again soon but I wouldn't worry lol. Symptoms come and go. I have NONE but sore boobs and some days they don't even hurt. Omw to scan! Eek!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ksquared- my symptoms seem to come and go too. It's nerve wracking but hang in there, they will be back! 

Hollie- so happy you got to hear baby on Doppler! I can't wait to hear that, maybe at my next OB appointment.


----------



## Holliems

It was moving around like crazy! 
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/2F1EB8DE-4E3C-496F-91E1-F5FC3090501B_zpsmhtx4hfz.jpg
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/D477FDD8-3544-4A25-B4EE-928EA7C1B17F_zpsxx6zfguq.jpg


----------



## fairycat

Awwwwww baby is so cute!!!


----------



## fairycat

Found out tonight someone in town here won $50,000 on the powerball. This guy works at a grocery store and worked with hub's brother before he passed away. Hubs is so excited for him, but we are a little jealous lol


----------



## Holliems

I'd be jealous too!


----------



## andrea929

Holliems said:


> It was moving around like crazy!
> https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/2F1EB8DE-4E3C-496F-91E1-F5FC3090501B_zpsmhtx4hfz.jpg
> https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/D477FDD8-3544-4A25-B4EE-928EA7C1B17F_zpsxx6zfguq.jpg

What a beautiful Scan, Hollie!! &#128522;


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> found out tonight someone in town here won $50,000 on the powerball. This guy works at a grocery store and worked with hub's brother before he passed away. Hubs is so excited for him, but we are a little jealous lol

lucky!!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay, Hollie!

I started spotting this evening and had a horribly stressful evening. Ended up going to the ER to get a scan because it was my only option until Monday and I knew I would stress and not sleep. Thankfully we saw a heartbeat! Waiting for the doctor to give us his/her analysis of the scan because the tech couldn't say anything. Hopefully all measurements and hb looks good to the doc. It felt like deja vu of last time with the vanishing symptoms and spotting, but thankfully a different outcome so far. Fx the doc has good things to say.


----------



## andrea929

ksquared726 said:


> Yay, Hollie!
> 
> I started spotting this evening and had a horribly stressful evening. Ended up going to the ER to get a scan because it was my only option until Monday and I knew I would stress and not sleep. Thankfully we saw a heartbeat! Waiting for the doctor to give us his/her analysis of the scan because the tech couldn't say anything. Hopefully all measurements and hb looks good to the doc. It felt like deja vu of last time with the vanishing symptoms and spotting, but thankfully a different outcome so far. Fx the doc has good things to say.

Hi Ksquared 

Sorry to hear you had a stressful evening but glad you got to see the heartbeat &#10084;&#65039;

Sorry to hear about the scare and sending healthy baby wishes your way!


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you, Andrea. :hugs: Doctor said the baby looked healthy and on track still, and heartbeat was 170. He said 99% of the time things turn out fine. So glad I went even if it was a huge pain and took forever, and poor DH has to work in just a few hours. I do have "threatened miscarriage" on my record now. I get another scan Tuesday at my previously scheduled appointment so I hope my doctor takes a good careful look. The spotting is still very light brown and barely any. I hate having to worry so much. 

Thank you for the support, ladies. <3


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Omg Hollie! Baby looks so cute!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ksquared - that sounds horrible ending up at the ER but I'm glad baby is ok!


----------



## Holliems

Ksquare so glad everything worked out fine! 

1nce thanks!! I've already watched the dvd twice! lol


----------



## andrea929

ksquared726 said:


> Thank you, Andrea. :hugs: Doctor said the baby looked healthy and on track still, and heartbeat was 170. He said 99% of the time things turn out fine. So glad I went even if it was a huge pain and took forever, and poor DH has to work in just a few hours. I do have "threatened miscarriage" on my record now. I get another scan Tuesday at my previously scheduled appointment so I hope my doctor takes a good careful look. The spotting is still very light brown and barely any. I hate having to worry so much.
> 
> Thank you for the support, ladies. <3

That is a good strong HB &#128522;

I've had the light brown spotting a couple times before and each time it stopped - so far everything is good. I am thinking good thoughts for you, too! I bet all will be well. Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Holliems - I am in love with that 3D scan! Very cool!

Ksquared - I had spotting with my DS when I was about 7/8 weeks (actually it was a bit more than spotting... it was dark brown but heavy enough that I had to wear a panty liner) and I thought I was going to lose him. My doctor told me that it was just from my uterus stretching, that some womens' uteruses are more sensitive and prone to bleeding than others. She also said that as long as there is a healthy heartbeat then you have a 98-99% chance of continuing on with the pregnancy. That 1-2% is about the same odds as finding out you're pregnant with natural multiples... not very high. I wouldn't worry too much. 170 bpm is beautiful. Also, if it makes you feel any better, I didn't have bleeding with my mmc until I was about 11/12 weeks.


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies. I am finally finally home and it's so nice to see my OH and take a day to relax all day. Still have super sore boobs and my nausea is there at times but I'm still so so nervous about my scan on Tuesday, I just want to make sure everything is ok, it's getting worse the closer it gets.

Congrats on the scan Hollie! Such an amazing pic of baby.

I want to do the baking soda test as well but I might wait until next week when I'm closer to 10 weeks. Only hitting 9w tomorrow. An inkling of mine says boy, and chinese gender chart also says boy so that's what I'm thinking even though part of me wants a girl pretty badly.

Has anyone had bad headaches? If so how are you handling them? The past 3 days I will have headaches on and off and they get bad but I don't want to take anything for them. I know Tylenol is fine I'm just worried about getting a migraine since I used to have them all the time and I can't take my prescription for it anymore.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Angel- my migraines have actually gotten better since pregnant, but as a precaution I try to make sure I stay really hydrated and eat when I'm hungry. I've taken Tylenol on 2 occasions. But sleep is usually the best treatment for me. Just lay down and sleep it off if I can.


----------



## MollyMalone

Holliems Loving the scan!!!

Sorry for being MIA lately. Work is crazy at the moment, I don't feel great still and get very tired. I'm having dinner at my mam most days when I go to collect my son because I can't handle opening the fridge so haven't been cooking at all. Poor DH....

I have my next scan on the 25th but not even looking forward to it because the next 2 days will be having an inspection in work and anything Clinical (including protocols, policies, etc) falls on me. I wish I could just skip to February already!


----------



## andrea929

AngelOb said:


> Hey ladies. I am finally finally home and it's so nice to see my OH and take a day to relax all day. Still have super sore boobs and my nausea is there at times but I'm still so so nervous about my scan on Tuesday, I just want to make sure everything is ok, it's getting worse the closer it gets.
> 
> Congrats on the scan Hollie! Such an amazing pic of baby.
> 
> I want to do the baking soda test as well but I might wait until next week when I'm closer to 10 weeks. Only hitting 9w tomorrow. An inkling of mine says boy, and chinese gender chart also says boy so that's what I'm thinking even though part of me wants a girl pretty badly.
> 
> Has anyone had bad headaches? If so how are you handling them? The past 3 days I will have headaches on and off and they get bad but I don't want to take anything for them. I know Tylenol is fine I'm just worried about getting a migraine since I used to have them all the time and I can't take my prescription for it anymore.

Hi Angel! Long time no see, and congrats on the upcoming scan date. Will be thinking of ya and looking out for your scan update &#128522;

No headaches here mercifully - here's hoping your migraines stay at bay!


----------



## fairycat

I had bad headaches more at the beginning of oregnancy, but still get them once in a while. Placing a cold towel on my head and neck helped, as well as a fan blowing on my face. I was also burning up, thankfully that has passed.


I am so pissed off at my husband. I'm a pregnant lady with gas.. and somehow my husband thought it was a good idea to spray tons of lysol in my direction. I can't handle chemicals like that anyway, let alone when pregnant. I was coughing so hard I had to leave and go upstairs. Then it made its way upstairs (we have a really small house) and I was coughing so hard I couldn't breathe. I had to leave the f'ing house!!! Meanwhile the husband didn't say a damn word. I text him a bit ago and told him I'm pissed and to let me know when he airs out the house so I can come home. He didn't answer. I'm livid. I'm sat in a parking lot now with a huge headache and not feeling well.


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> I had bad headaches more at the beginning of oregnancy, but still get them once in a while. Placing a cold towel on my head and neck helped, as well as a fan blowing on my face. I was also burning up, thankfully that has passed.
> 
> 
> I am so pissed off at my husband. I'm a pregnant lady with gas.. and somehow my husband thought it was a good idea to spray tons of lysol in my direction. I can't handle chemicals like that anyway, let alone when pregnant. I was coughing so hard I had to leave and go upstairs. Then it made its way upstairs (we have a really small house) and I was coughing so hard I couldn't breathe. I had to leave the f'ing house!!! Meanwhile the husband didn't say a damn word. I text him a bit ago and told him I'm pissed and to let me know when he airs out the house so I can come home. He didn't answer. I'm livid. I'm sat in a parking lot now with a huge headache and not feeling well.

Goodness knows we love them...but men can be so obtuse sometimes. Sorry Fairy! I can totally relate to being sensitive to that stuff!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Omg fairy that's totally insensitive of him! He needs to get it through his head that you are growing a human and unless he wants to poison that human that stuff isn't cool ! Plus the smell of it might make you sick!


----------



## fairycat

Looks like I can't even sleep at my own house tonight. Husband just told me to come home and smell. I didn't even make it in the door and the smell hit me like a ton of bricks, and I left. My parents are out of town so came to their house. Now I'm sitting here and freezing, she left the thermostat at 55 degrees. I am so mad I could cry.


----------



## Holliems

My husband did that the other day. Sprayed a ton all over the house. I couldn't breathe. I smelled it for days. I'd go home and open all the windows. What a jerk for doing that to you. :(


----------



## fairycat

Sorry your husband did that too Hollie, guys are such idiots sometimes!!!! He finally took a hint and opened up windows and doors and turned on a fan. He begged me to come home and sniff again. Luckily the majority of it is out so I can at least breathe in here now. He apologized many times, like he should have. I told him no more chemicals.


----------



## Tanikins

Nothing to report here. I feel 100% normal. Well i get the odd nose turning up at some food byt thats about all. 

I feel like ive eaten nothing but crap lately. Like ive been paranoid about getting huge. I was up 2lbs and now 1 week later im actually 1lb under pre preg. Im now panicking that ive lost. Id eat more but im really not feeling it. Ill eat if im handed food but im not in the mood for anything iykwim.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

9 weeks today, baby should be graduating from embryo to fetus :happydance::happydance: I'm hoping everything is going well in there. Lol

Glad your hubs came to his senses fairy. I would spray him in the face with Lysol for that!


----------



## fairycat

1nce happy 9 weeks!!! That must feel so great! 

I don't know why, but I had THE BEST sleep last night. I was sleeping so deep and only got up once to pee and fell right back asleep. I can also tell I slept well, because my comforter was all bunched up at my stomach and completely turned around. Wonder what I was fighting in my dreams?


----------



## fairycat

My husband went to the store last night while I was going to bed. He asked if I needed anything, so I told him to get some baking soda. This is what I woke up to in the kitchen.
 



Attached Files:







20160117_085957-1-600x744.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> My husband went to the store last night while I was going to bed. He asked if I needed anything, so I told him to get some baking soda. This is what I woke up to in the kitchen.

Haha that's awesome.


----------



## Holliems

Glad you got some good sleep. I woke up at 5am and couldn't go back to sleep. I'm sure I'll nap at some point today. I've been so depressed. I'm assuming its hormones since it started shortly after I found out I'm pregnant. I think it's getting worse though. Maybe once school starts back up and I'm in my routine again things will look up. 

Fairy, When are you going to pee on your baking soda?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

10 weeks today. I feel totally normal other than random bits of nausea. I woke up last night so cold my body was shaking violently and I could not stop I had goosebumps everywhere I turned on a hot bath and it still took awhile to stop. I then was still cold getting out and got pajamas on. I took a tylenol with orange juice and laid down just in case it wasna fever. Never had that happen ever before. So going to give my ob office a call when it opens again and let them know. Happy new weeks to those that have changed :)


----------



## fairycat

I did the baking soda a couple days ago, but it was the end of the box. I'll probably end up doing it tomorrow morning.


----------



## andrea929

USAF_WIFE said:


> 10 weeks today. I feel totally normal other than random bits of nausea. I woke up last night so cold my body was shaking violently and I could not stop I had goosebumps everywhere I turned on a hot bath and it still took awhile to stop. I then was still cold getting out and got pajamas on. I took a tylenol with orange juice and laid down just in case it wasna fever. Never had that happen ever before. So going to give my ob office a call when it opens again and let them know. Happy new weeks to those that have changed :)

Happy 10 weeks USAF and Happy 9 weeks, 1nce!


USAF -wierd! Are you feeling any better?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I feel normal today! It was totally weird!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Anyone's boobs hurt on the sides? It hurts to even put deodorant on.


----------



## jtr2803

Tanikins said:


> Nothing to report here. I feel 100% normal. Well i get the odd nose turning up at some food byt thats about all.
> 
> I feel like ive eaten nothing but crap lately. Like ive been paranoid about getting huge. I was up 2lbs and now 1 week later im actually 1lb under pre preg. Im now panicking that ive lost. Id eat more but im really not feeling it. Ill eat if im handed food but im not in the mood for anything iykwim.

I'm almost normal too, boobs slightly sore but that's about it! I'm quite averse to food generally at the moment but quite often I can read what someone ate and want exactly the same! :dohh:

Now waiting for scan date after my booking appointment on Thursday


----------



## fairycat

I don't know what is going on. I spent the whole afternoon doing guinea pig laundry and deep cleaning and rearranging our kitchen. Like, i couldn't stand not getting it all done. If you knew me, you'd know that rarely ever happens! My husband kept his mouth shut, and told me he wondered what the heck I was doing lol. Can't remember the last time i had energy, certainly not when pregnant.


----------



## AngelOb

I feel pretty normal too today thank goodness. Yesterday I was on the couch all day with headaches and a general crap feeling. Part of me wonders if I caught some type of sickness for the weekend or if it was pregnancy related. My appointment is tomorrow and I'm still semi-freaking out. I feel pregnant and I'm confident but it's that thing in the back of your mind after a loss. I'm just ready to know what is going on.

My boobs are killing me again today I don't think they have relented at all since 6 weeks and my OH swears they've gotten bigger already (he's right I see it too). That and I'm still extremely bloated I look like I'm 14-15 weeks instead of 9. Holding those as "good" signs.


----------



## Tanikins

Im not sure i can eat enough salsa. Ive just had nachos with just salsa and about 6 portions of salsa. Needed more salsa :haha:

Tonight were havinf spaghetti and meatballs but mine meatballs will be coated in salsa and chilli powder. Dunno what is wrong with this baby &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yesterday I drove around for 30 minutes looking for the right type of olives lol I'm silly! 

Today's a holiday and I am just sitting watching movies , feels so nice ! But I will need to put chili in the crock pot and put away the xmas decorations lol been a bit lazy about that. 

Getting a bit nervous about my ultrasound Saturday. The appointment is an hour away and you have to book online but I never got a confirmation email so I'm a bit worried it didn't go through. I called and left a message on Friday but no one has called back so far. Also, worried about what the results will show. 

It snowed out a bit yesterday finally!


----------



## fairycat

Did the baking soda test with brand new box and it fizzed. Darn it.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> Did the baking soda test with brand new box and it fizzed. Darn it.

Honestly those tests I think are like not very accurate. If you think about it , it has a 50% chance of being right haha.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jtr my booking appointment is Thursday too!! 

I'm glad some of you are feeling normal, I've been feeling so sick and the last two days it has eased a little which of course has got me panicking!!!


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, I know. I take everything with a grain of salt, just for fun. I still say girl :D


----------



## Holliems

Well...gotta go in and get blood taken today. Uuugh. I think I remember midwife saying its a two part test? (The genetic test) Wonder what she means. I hope that doesn't mean I'll have to give blood twice. I'm not ever going to put makeup on. I just woke up...and I'm still tired. I'm just going to throw on my big maternity pants on, put my hair up, and freak out the whole drive there. I bet the lab is busy today too. Ugh.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hollie- is it the NT test because half that test is bloodwork my doctor told me and the other part is the NT scan at 11-13 weeks.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yuck! Good luck! I HATE blood work. I still to this day can't get used to it no matter how many times I'm poked and prodded. Worst part about pregnancy other than morning sickness, in my opinion.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My sickness has been easing a bit too. I'm taking Diclegis now but even before I started taking it 2 days ago it was starting to get a wee bit better. I'm glad I'm now the only one. I still have my moments though when I feel the need to be sick :sick:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> Did the baking soda test with brand new box and it fizzed. Darn it.

Maybe it was because it was a new box? I wouldn't think too much of it. Try again at 10 weeks and see what happens. That is when it is supposed to be the most accurate.


----------



## nickinakinoo

Fairy does fizzing mean boy? I might try it!

I need some advice, I've had 2 scans and baby has been (last one was last Wednesday) but last night in bed I had such bad cramps, I was X pecking to wake up in a pool of blood but no by morning cramps were gone. Do you think it's normal growing pains or something to be worried about?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

nickinakinoo said:


> Fairy does fizzing mean boy? I might try it!
> 
> I need some advice, I've had 2 scans and baby has been (last one was last Wednesday) but last night in bed I had such bad cramps, I was X pecking to wake up in a pool of blood but no by morning cramps were gone. Do you think it's normal growing pains or something to be worried about?

I've gotten very bad cramps too , like so bad I've had to get up and walk around and stuff and I've never even done that during AF. So I think it's normal to get cramps. They seem to have died down this week though, and now I'm like is anything happening in there lol can't win


----------



## lilmisscaviar

nickinakinoo said:


> Fairy does fizzing mean boy? I might try it!
> 
> I need some advice, I've had 2 scans and baby has been (last one was last Wednesday) but last night in bed I had such bad cramps, I was X pecking to wake up in a pool of blood but no by morning cramps were gone. Do you think it's normal growing pains or something to be worried about?

I get pretty bad abdominal pains sometimes. I can't tell if they're growing pains or constipation/bloating... both feel similar... but yeah definitely uncomfortable. Mine get worse as the day goes on and are completely gone by morning.


----------



## fairycat

The only time I get "bad" cramps is when I'm dehydrated or have an O. Be sure you're drinking enough water.


----------



## fairycat

lilmisscaviar said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Did the baking soda test with brand new box and it fizzed. Darn it.
> 
> Maybe it was because it was a new box? I wouldn't think too much of it. Try again at 10 weeks and see what happens. That is when it is supposed to be the most accurate.Click to expand...

I've been told it's supposed to be a new box. I can't see how it wouldn't fizz in general, unless old and useless. I think the test is bogus. I've heard it doesn't matter when you do it. Why 10 weeks? I don't see why urine would be any different, but who knows. Still a fun test to do since it's pointless to pee on sticks.


----------



## nickinakinoo

I do suffer with pretty bad constipation thanks to baby, iron tablets and a bariatric tummy and I did go a lot (sorry tmi) last night so maybe it was just the after result of that! I was a worrier before the pregnancy, I'm so much worse now! Got my booking in appointment with the midwife Friday so hoping she'll calm me down a bit


----------



## Holliems

Well the lab was closed. I guess I'll be going back tomorrow. Super tired. Still getting no sleep. I guess I should get used to it since I'll be waking up every two hours at some point.


----------



## fairycat

I had to brave the 6 degree weather to get guacamole from my fav Mexican restaurant. I want more.


----------



## Holliems

Omg 6 degrees?! Where are you? It's 61 here today.


----------



## fairycat

Jealous!! It's always a nice temp where you are. I'm in IL, stupid midwest.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

6 degrees brrrrr! It's 24 degrees here! I live in New England.


----------



## Holliems

Brr! 

Oh..I wouldn't put too much stock in the baking soda test either. I think it has to do with your diet, really. If you are eating a lot of acidic food it makes sense for it to fizz...I would think. I do FEEL like I'm having a boy though. I don't know why. I'd be happy either way but a boy would be a new experience. I worry though that I won't love a boy the same though. Is that weird? What do you do with them?? Can you cuddle them as much? Silly thinking. I know I'd love him just as much. But how do you relate with a son?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

fairycat said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> Did the baking soda test with brand new box and it fizzed. Darn it.
> 
> Maybe it was because it was a new box? I wouldn't think too much of it. Try again at 10 weeks and see what happens. That is when it is supposed to be the most accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told it's supposed to be a new box. I can't see how it wouldn't fizz in general, unless old and useless. I think the test is bogus. I've heard it doesn't matter when you do it. Why 10 weeks? I don't see why urine would be any different, but who knows. Still a fun test to do since it's pointless to pee on sticks.Click to expand...

Mine was a new box and I think that was why it fizzed so much. If it was an old box, it probably wouldn't have. They say wait until 10 weeks because that is when the baby's sex organs start to form and they start secreting the hormones of whatever gender they are, but idk. I think all gender tests are pretty bogus. The best way to know for sure is by ultrasound at 20 weeks, which seems like an eternity.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

It's 10 degrees here in Ohio right now, supposed to drop to -9 by tonight. If it were 61 here we'd be in our shorts and flip flops hanging out by the pool :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So I wanted to wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone else (I've only told my parents and DH's family) but I'm not sure if I can hold off that long because I'm already starting to show. We might have to break the news a bit earlier than expected. When are you all planning on announcing?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

lilmisscaviar said:


> So I wanted to wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone else (I've only told my parents and DH's family) but I'm not sure if I can hold off that long because I'm already starting to show. We might have to break the news a bit earlier than expected. When are you all planning on announcing?

I am so jealous ! I'm not showing at all, although I keep inspecting myself lol. We aren't planning on telling anyone else besides our immediate family ( they already know) until 14 weeks, but I think I am just extra cautious person. To each their own! If you are comfortable telling people, tell them!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm getting so mad. The weather reports around here are all over the place with a winter storm coming for Saturday. I'm seeing anything from "wintry mix" to 30 inches of snow! The ultrasound place is an hour away and if it's snowing like crazy I can't go! And then I'll have to reschedule for another weekend because they are too far for me to do a weekday .


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I didn't realize I was showing much either until today when my mother was over and mentioned it. It is probably mostly bloat but usually my tummy is flat so any amount of bloat or baby makes it obvious that I'm pregnant lol. Are you from the midwest too 1nce?


----------



## andrea929

lil miss - we have told family and close friends and I'm not really going to make it facebook official until 12 weeks. Maybe just after so I can do a valentine's day announcement. :) I'm not showing yet but pretty much anyone that would notice like work or friends that see me all the time already knows!

1nce - that's a nice vague forecast! Wintry mix to 30 inches of snow? Damn. I'm sorry it is impacting your ability to get to your appointments. Our weather here is boring but predictable. It's like 46-48 degrees and rainy/drizzly for the forseeable future.


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:



> I had to brave the 6 degree weather to get guacamole from my fav Mexican restaurant. I want more.


Now that is dedication to a craving. But ya know what? it's worth it. Guac sounds amazing. My big thing right now is smoothies. I busted out the blender and the jamba copycat recipes from the 'net. I'm freezing but man the smoothies are just what I want. :)


----------



## andrea929

ok third post in a row. Sorry guys. Bad habit when I am catching up on threads. I'll get better at consolidating :)

I just wanted to share that we had our 9 week scan today! Baby was moving around and HB is strong :) I can't believe how much bigger "she" (I'm going with the intuition there) is! We graduated from the fertility clinic today. On to an OB! Even though I never even got to the meds or IVF stage with the fertility clinic it is an emotional day considering the shit news that landed me there. I was literally told by a gynecologist that there was pretty much no chance of conceiving with my own eggs and referred to the fertility clinic. They gave me hope, set up some appointments and BAM I was pregnant naturally before they could even give me any fertility meds, count follicles or stim.

I am a very happy Mama today. Keep sticking around baby!
 



Attached Files:







9weeks_andrea_small.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm from New England and the weather can be unpredictable here. The saying around here is "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" lol they usually don't know until last minute what is going to happen with snow storms and even then, they are usually wrong. They might say 4-8 inches and you get two feet lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Great ultrasound andrea! Love it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

andrea929 said:


> ok third post in a row. Sorry guys. Bad habit when I am catching up on threads. I'll get better at consolidating :)
> 
> I just wanted to share that we had our 9 week scan today! Baby was moving around and HB is strong :) I can't believe how much bigger "she" (I'm going with the intuition there) is! We graduated from the fertility clinic today. On to an OB! Even though I never even got to the meds or IVF stage with the fertility clinic it is an emotional day considering the shit news that landed me there. I was literally told by a gynecologist that there was pretty much no chance of conceiving with my own eggs and referred to the fertility clinic. They gave me hope, set up some appointments and BAM I was pregnant naturally before they could even give me any fertility meds, count follicles or stim.
> 
> I am a very happy Mama today. Keep sticking around baby!

Andrea, I do the same thing :blush: I'm always having to go back a few pages on this thread and see what everyone else wrote because it is so hard to keep up on everything, this thread moves so quickly.

I was going to do a Valentine's Day Facebook announcement as well... I think it is appropriate since I'll be about 11/12 weeks and it is the holiday of love after all :) I'm also hoping I get another ultrasound before then to make sure everything is still going ok.

What a beautiful scan btw! Glad baby is doing well and you can now be transferred to a regular OB!


----------



## andrea929

1nceUponATime said:


> I'm from New England and the weather can be unpredictable here. The saying around here is "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" lol they usually don't know until last minute what is going to happen with snow storms and even then, they are usually wrong. They might say 4-8 inches and you get two feet lol

Ha - wild. I guess you can never be too prepared with your gear for cold weather! I live just outside Seattle. This 46ish degree weather is probably just going to be what it is until late spring when we break 60 degrees. The joke around here is that summer starts on the 4th of July. We do get some sunny days in between all of the clouds though and people break out the shorts. It's a little bit ridiculous but makes me chuckle. I'm from California originally so I think the shorts are hilarious when I see them come out because we've hit 60 or just had a sunny day.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nceUponATime said:


> I'm from New England and the weather can be unpredictable here. The saying around here is "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" lol they usually don't know until last minute what is going to happen with snow storms and even then, they are usually wrong. They might say 4-8 inches and you get two feet lol

LOL yeah I remember one time DH and I took a trip to upstate New York in late summer. When we arrived, it was sunny and warm. Within a few hours it was raining and cold. You all are pretty hardy up there!


----------



## andrea929

lilmisscaviar said:


> andrea929 said:
> 
> 
> ok third post in a row. Sorry guys. Bad habit when I am catching up on threads. I'll get better at consolidating :)
> 
> I just wanted to share that we had our 9 week scan today! Baby was moving around and HB is strong :) I can't believe how much bigger "she" (I'm going with the intuition there) is! We graduated from the fertility clinic today. On to an OB! Even though I never even got to the meds or IVF stage with the fertility clinic it is an emotional day considering the shit news that landed me there. I was literally told by a gynecologist that there was pretty much no chance of conceiving with my own eggs and referred to the fertility clinic. They gave me hope, set up some appointments and BAM I was pregnant naturally before they could even give me any fertility meds, count follicles or stim.
> 
> I am a very happy Mama today. Keep sticking around baby!
> 
> Andrea, I do the same thing :blush: I'm always having to go back a few pages on this thread and see what everyone else wrote because it is so hard to keep up on everything, this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> I was going to do a Valentine's Day Facebook announcement as well... I think it is appropriate since I'll be about 11/12 weeks and it is the holiday of love after all :) I'm also hoping I get another ultrasound before then to make sure everything is still going ok.
> 
> What a beautiful scan btw! Glad baby is doing well and you can now be transferred to a regular OB!Click to expand...

Thank you!

I'm glad I'm not alone with the catching up thing. It's especially hard from my phone. I might try the multi quote button in the future. I logged on to my computer to catch up and post the U/S and just noticed that button. :) Oh well. I do love this thread!

I think valentines day is an awesome day to do an announcement. So many cute ways to share the news on that holiday. 

so I bought my first set of maternity tops to grow into today - I hit up the sale rack at Target because this stuff is not cheap! (I did cave and buy 1 full price and two sale). I'm not really showing but my regular shirts are getting a little snug. I figure these will let me hide the bloat a bit and just be a little more comfortable. I really think no one is going to notice though if they haven't been told. I've always had a little belly - so it just looks a little soft as usual to everyone else probably :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

andrea929 said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> I'm from New England and the weather can be unpredictable here. The saying around here is "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" lol they usually don't know until last minute what is going to happen with snow storms and even then, they are usually wrong. They might say 4-8 inches and you get two feet lol
> 
> Ha - wild. I guess you can never be too prepared with your gear for cold weather! I live just outside Seattle. This 46ish degree weather is probably just going to be what it is until late spring when we break 60 degrees. The joke around here is that summer starts on the 4th of July. We do get some sunny days in between all of the clouds though and people break out the shorts. It's a little bit ridiculous but makes me chuckle. I'm from California originally so I think the shorts are hilarious when I see them come out because we've hit 60 or just had a sunny day.Click to expand...

If it's like 50 degrees here we are in t-shirts! It was unseasonably warm this Christmas, about 60 degrees and I shut my heat off and opened all my windows. I visited Seattle a couple years ago in August and the weather was gorgeous, but the locals kept saying how it's usually rainy and stuff, but I was so in love with Washington, I begged my husband to let us move there. Of course, we haven't lol but I really enjoyed the west coast for the tiny period of time I was there haha


----------



## AngelOb

*Nicki* it sounds like constipation cramping to me especially if you've been having that issue. I get some really bad ones that used to freak me out but if I pay attention they feel different than abdominal cramping (those are more so annoying right now and not painful). Sometimes I'll wake up in the middle of the night and it'll be 20 minutes before I feel ok enough to go back to bed.

*fairy* I'm in the midwest too (WI) so it's been bitter cold up here as well. I'm never prepared for below zero temps but they seem to sneak up on us every year and it's awful.

AFM I have my appointment tomorrow and boy o boy am I freaking myself out. I need to calm down and relax. My family keeps telling me that things will go perfect and I'll be fine once I'm there but I can't help but be nervous. Thinking positively is hard to do until I know for sure things are where they need to be. But my friend at home found out she has a heartbeat and baby is moving around at 14-15 weeks. She has had 4 mcs and this time she said screw it I'm not going in or doing anything until my 2nd trimester because she was sick of bad news. Well it worked for her so maybe my waiting later on will be a good thing for me too. **Good Vibes**


----------



## andrea929

1nceUponATime said:


> andrea929 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> I'm from New England and the weather can be unpredictable here. The saying around here is "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" lol they usually don't know until last minute what is going to happen with snow storms and even then, they are usually wrong. They might say 4-8 inches and you get two feet lol
> 
> Ha - wild. I guess you can never be too prepared with your gear for cold weather! I live just outside Seattle. This 46ish degree weather is probably just going to be what it is until late spring when we break 60 degrees. The joke around here is that summer starts on the 4th of July. We do get some sunny days in between all of the clouds though and people break out the shorts. It's a little bit ridiculous but makes me chuckle. I'm from California originally so I think the shorts are hilarious when I see them come out because we've hit 60 or just had a sunny day.Click to expand...
> 
> If it's like 50 degrees here we are in t-shirts! It was unseasonably warm this Christmas, about 60 degrees and I shut my heat off and opened all my windows. I visited Seattle a couple years ago in August and the weather was gorgeous, but the locals kept saying how it's usually rainy and stuff, but I was so in love with Washington, I begged my husband to let us move there. Of course, we haven't lol but I really enjoyed the west coast for the tiny period of time I was there hahaClick to expand...

Summer here is *amazing* once it gets here. And it is usually long. Like nice through early October. Fall is pretty nice too sunny days and cloudy ones but either way the colors are bright and beautiful. It's really Christmas thru June that the cloudy days feel long. But we really do start getting some nice days in spring. They just don't stay consistently until summer. The locals are lying. We have gorgeous summers. When I decided to do a trial run here oh...almost 12 yrs ago, the summer stole my heart and I wound up staying. I do love Seattle!


----------



## Holliems

andrea929 said:


> ok third post in a row. Sorry guys. Bad habit when I am catching up on threads. I'll get better at consolidating :)
> 
> I just wanted to share that we had our 9 week scan today! Baby was moving around and HB is strong :) I can't believe how much bigger "she" (I'm going with the intuition there) is! We graduated from the fertility clinic today. On to an OB! Even though I never even got to the meds or IVF stage with the fertility clinic it is an emotional day considering the shit news that landed me there. I was literally told by a gynecologist that there was pretty much no chance of conceiving with my own eggs and referred to the fertility clinic. They gave me hope, set up some appointments and BAM I was pregnant naturally before they could even give me any fertility meds, count follicles or stim.
> 
> I am a very happy Mama today. Keep sticking around baby!

Andrea, super cute baby scan!! SHE looks great!


----------



## andrea929

Thank you Hollie!:flower:


----------



## fairycat

Andrea - congrats!!!! Happy 9 weeks! Omg i went to Jamba Juice on Saturday and it tasted amaaazzziinngg!! I love their Peach Perfection. I've been having smoothies for breakfast too, I'm also on a smoothie kick!

Hollie - I'm the same in thinking of having a boy. I don't know how to relate with boys at all, it's really a wonder i got married, since my husband is my first long term relationship lol. But if I had a boy I'd love him, but I wouldn't know what to do either.


----------



## andrea929

1nceUponATime said:


> andrea929 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> I'm from New England and the weather can be unpredictable here. The saying around here is "if you don't like the weather, wait a minute" lol they usually don't know until last minute what is going to happen with snow storms and even then, they are usually wrong. They might say 4-8 inches and you get two feet lol
> 
> Ha - wild. I guess you can never be too prepared with your gear for cold weather! I live just outside Seattle. This 46ish degree weather is probably just going to be what it is until late spring when we break 60 degrees. The joke around here is that summer starts on the 4th of July. We do get some sunny days in between all of the clouds though and people break out the shorts. It's a little bit ridiculous but makes me chuckle. I'm from California originally so I think the shorts are hilarious when I see them come out because we've hit 60 or just had a sunny day.Click to expand...
> 
> If it's like 50 degrees here we are in t-shirts! It was unseasonably warm this Christmas, about 60 degrees and I shut my heat off and opened all my windows. I visited Seattle a couple years ago in August and the weather was gorgeous, but the locals kept saying how it's usually rainy and stuff, but I was so in love with Washington, I begged my husband to let us move there. Of course, we haven't lol but I really enjoyed the west coast for the tiny period of time I was there hahaClick to expand...




fairycat said:


> Andrea - congrats!!!! Happy 9 weeks! Omg i went to Jamba Juice on Saturday and it tasted amaaazzziinngg!! I love their Peach Perfection. I've been having smoothies for breakfast too, I'm also on a smoothie kick!
> 
> Hollie - I'm the same in thinking of having a boy. I don't know how to relate with boys at all, it's really a wonder i got married, since my husband is my first long term relationship lol. But if I had a boy I'd love him, but I wouldn't know what to do either.

Obsessed with smoothies right now. It all started because I had leftover frozen peaches to use up and wanted a treat that would also help my stomach to be erm...more regular. Tastes way better than prune juice or fiber gummies haha. 

Speaking of boys...I got to visit with my friends 5 month old boy yesterday. Omgz...he is a sweet little lovey chunk! He was just so chill and observant. He gazes at people and smiles. Swoon.


----------



## fairycat

I've forgotten to ask. Does anybody else feel gaggy when brushing their teeth? Every single time I feel like I could gag, and it makes brushing so uncomfortable. As gross as it is, I haven't been brushing as much as I should... I just can't stand it. I feel like a freak of nature right now.


----------



## AngelOb

Sometimes I do fairy but it isn't bad all the time. It depends on how nauseous I am before I brush my teeth.

First ultrasound/doctors appointment today. About 7 hours away at this point and I am so so nervous. I want good news so my fingers are double crossed right now. Send positive vibes my way ladies, I'll post once I get home with the update


----------



## fairycat

Mine isn't even nausea, I guess my gag reflexes are on overdrive for some reason. Maybe it's due to acid reflux or something, who knows.

Good luck Angel, let us know how it goes! Wishing you a great scan!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I can't keep up lately with everyone! I have been a giant ball of anxiety mess. I normally handle things well but the pregnancy has totally got me on a crazy woman level. Ah well! Next week I finally get to see if baby is ok but I also have to do an early test for GD... The wonderful bits about being overweight I auto have to do it even though ive never had bad sugar levels and had 3 normal sized babies. :dohh:


Angel- GL hun! Can't wait to hear the update I am sure everything is great! :hugs:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I changed my appointment from Saturday to Friday night because we are suppose to get a snow storm starting late Friday night. And I couldn't wait an entire week to see if my bean is OK. So here's to hoping Friday brings good news!


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck today, Angel! My appointment is a few hours after yours. 

USAF - I feel like a crazy person too but I think mine is due to itchy legs and sometimes when I haven't eaten well I start to feel manic. It's really weird. Glad your appointment is getting close and I guess extra testing is ok if they ensure a healthy baby and pregnancy, right? 

1nce - that's great you'll get to go in a day early to make sure you don't miss it. Sorry you have to do it on a weekday when it's such a far drive, but yeah that's great you don't have to postpone!

Afm - Nausea has been stronger again and my itchy legs have been really bad the last couple of days. I'm glad I'm having symptoms again though. I'm debating when to tell my work. Maybe after today's appointment once we make sure bean is still ok? They knew last time with my loss and that was helpful, and this time with more appointments and nausea it might be nice. Although every time I start to plan a time to do it, I decide against it. Hmm.


----------



## fairycat

Wishing you a great appointment too, ksquared!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

AngelOb said:


> Sometimes I do fairy but it isn't bad all the time. It depends on how nauseous I am before I brush my teeth.
> 
> First ultrasound/doctors appointment today. About 7 hours away at this point and I am so so nervous. I want good news so my fingers are double crossed right now. Send positive vibes my way ladies, I'll post once I get home with the update

I've got everything crossed for you Angel. You're going to see a lovely bean :). Can't wait to see a photo :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

ksquared726 said:


> Good luck today, Angel! My appointment is a few hours after yours.
> 
> USAF - I feel like a crazy person too but I think mine is due to itchy legs and sometimes when I haven't eaten well I start to feel manic. It's really weird. Glad your appointment is getting close and I guess extra testing is ok if they ensure a healthy baby and pregnancy, right?
> 
> 1nce - that's great you'll get to go in a day early to make sure you don't miss it. Sorry you have to do it on a weekday when it's such a far drive, but yeah that's great you don't have to postpone!
> 
> Afm - Nausea has been stronger again and my itchy legs have been really bad the last couple of days. I'm glad I'm having symptoms again though. I'm debating when to tell my work. Maybe after today's appointment once we make sure bean is still ok? They knew last time with my loss and that was helpful, and this time with more appointments and nausea it might be nice. Although every time I start to plan a time to do it, I decide against it. Hmm.

Good luck with your appointment today :) As far as itchy lets go, I have bad eczema and a lotion that really helps me is aveeno eczema relief ... It has colloidal oatmeal in it and it's very soothing. I asked the doctor and they said this lotion is fine while pregnant, so if you need a good lotion, I can vouch for that one.


----------



## theraphosidae

Finally all caught up!

So I'm freaking out because I went for my first routine blood work and urine test this past Friday. I already had a doctor's appointment scheduled for next Tuesday, but my doctor's office called me last night saying the doctor wants to see me tonight to discuss my test results. So I have an appointment at 7:40pm. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## AngelOb

Thanks ladies! Getting close now leaving work in 2 hours thank goodness (feel so sick today). 

Ksquared GL on your appointment too! Healthy beans for us both!

Glad you got your appointment moved 1nce. Better to be on the safe side especially with unpredictable winter storms, having to push it back would have been torture.


----------



## s.owens22

My poor cousin went into labor early Sunday morning and 50 hours later finally had her baby girl at 1:17 this morning! She denied an epidural as long as possible and then when she finally gave in she was told she has scoliosis of the spine and was forced to go all natural. I felt so bad! I'm choosing to go all natural myself BUT she has always wanted an epidural because she's a big baby when it comes to pain and she said she is now scarred and may not want to have anymore children after this experience. Poor girl but I am happy to report that mom and baby are both healthy :)


----------



## Tanikins

Scan is next tues. Eeeek excited to see baby again.

Really hoping we can afford to get a private gender scan. I would love to take my lb to see newbie


----------



## fairycat

Your poor cousin s.owens!!! Glad they are both doing well though! I've been told if you're going to take the epidural, then don't wait! That's my game plan, I can't handle cramps, let alone contractions.



I told the HR lady at my office today. She knew about my loss, and I really wanted to share with someone else who I knew would be happy for us. She said she wondered since at our Christmas party before Christmas break I was looking pretty sick with all of that food around lol. See.. everybody already knows!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Therapho - good luck tonight at your appointment. Try not to worry, maybe they just found a mild uti in your urine or something x

Sowens- yikes 50 hours of labour, mine was 24 hours and I thought that was exhausting!! Glad mum and baby are doing well.

Angelob and ksquared good luck with your appointments, looking forward to good news from you both later x

Fairy - I think if someone knows you had a MC or knows you are likely to be ttc they are always watching to see if you drink alcohol or seem sick! Glad all went well with telling hr.


----------



## fairycat

Pretty much everyone I've told already knew. So annoying!! lol


----------



## andrea929

AngelOb said:


> Thanks ladies! Getting close now leaving work in 2 hours thank goodness (feel so sick today).
> 
> Ksquared GL on your appointment too! Healthy beans for us both!
> 
> Glad you got your appointment moved 1nce. Better to be on the safe side especially with unpredictable winter storms, having to push it back would have been torture.

Will be thinking of you! Can't wait to see pix of your healthy little bean! :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ksquared and Angel - Good luck on your appointments!

Thera - Hope your lab results come back fine. I always get nervous when the doctor calls me back too :wacko:

s.owens - Poor girl! I could imagine how that would be traumatizing enough to make you not want to have more children. I couldn't imagine being in labor for 50 hours, then be denied an epidural if that was my game plan. I went natural with my first two as well and while I only was in the hospital with my first for 3 hours before it was time to push, it took 2 exhausting hours of pushing to get her out. Thankfully my second came quickly or I probably would not have had more children either.


----------



## fairycat

Yikes, it looks like I'll be announcing our pregnancy at our work meeting on Thursday. I am actually super nervous! I'll be 10 weeks then. Part of me feels like I'll jinx myself, but the other part of me can't hide this much longer. I'm already in maternity pants and bought a bigger work sweatshirt. I assume I'll really start popping in another couple of weeks. Facebook announcement goes up this weekend. Holy cow. Hubby and I can't wait though! I just want to be open about everything, I'm not good at hiding.


----------



## jtr2803

Tanikins said:


> Scan is next tues. Eeeek excited to see baby again.
> 
> Really hoping we can afford to get a private gender scan. I would love to take my lb to see newbie

It's worth shopping around so to speak, one place near me is £100 and the other is £70 so its a big difference. 

I can't keep up with this thread so I'll probably not be posting, if anyone wants adding to the list pm me and I'll come back and do it.


----------



## fairycat

jtr2803 said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Scan is next tues. Eeeek excited to see baby again.
> 
> Really hoping we can afford to get a private gender scan. I would love to take my lb to see newbie
> 
> It's worth shopping around so to speak, one place near me is £100 and the other is £70 so its a big difference.
> 
> I can't keep up with this thread so I'll probably not be posting, if anyone wants adding to the list pm me and I'll come back and do it.Click to expand...

Aww, don't leave us :( Would a facebook group be easier to keep track of? I'd be willing to make one, I'm just not sure if anybody is interested. There's an option to make it secret so friends can't see you posting. That way you don't have to come check and sift through 10 pages if you don't get on a lot.


----------



## Holliems

I vote fb group.


----------



## nickinakinoo

I'd join a fb group, I don't always come here (Bnb) because the pictures on the ads really gross me out!


----------



## andrea929

Aw Tani, Fairy.. I hate to see people go! :(

If we can be sure the FB group is secret and closed I'd join.


----------



## fairycat

I started to make one, but it says I need to add at least 1 member. There is an option for secret that I would use. Let's get some more opinions before we decide. I really don't want to leave anyone high and dry here


----------



## TeeinAZ

Yes FB!


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm in


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I would do fb.


----------



## Magan85

I would. I was added to a mama group when I was pregnant with my son. We are all still very close. :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'd do the FB group too. Every time I come on this thread I always have to look back at least 3-5 pages to read what everyone wrote lol. At least on FB it would come up on the newsfeed every time someone wrote something new. But as others have said, I'd only join IF it is private because none of my friends know yet about my pregnancy and I still want to hold off a little while before I tell everyone. :)


----------



## fairycat

Ok, I've started making one. I've added my husband as the first member so I can get it up and running, and he's helping me with it (he runs a couple other pages). Once I'm done I'll kick him out and start adding you guys. Looks like the majority is interested.

I can assure you the group is set to secret so nobody will see that you joined or see your posts. My facebook doesn't know about it either. I joined a March group that was set to secret and had no issues, minus accidentally posted to my timeline once instead.. lol 

If you want to pm me your email that you use on facebook, I will start adding you probably tomorrow. If you feel more comfortable, you can just send me your name and a description of your profile pic so I know I'm adding the right person :)

Also, if you know anybody else due in April, feel free to invite them. I know there's another thread in the PAL forum, not sure if any of them would be interested.


----------



## s.owens22

I'm definitely interested in the FB group, I'm on FB all throughout the day!


----------



## ksquared726

Baby says hello! Measuring a day ahead at 9 weeks exactly. Doctor said everything looks perfect. It was moving around and waving its tiny arm :cloud9:. So so happy!

The doctor looked carefully since I had that little bit of spotting on Friday and said she didn't see anything worrisome. Everything looks just as it should and she said we should be happy :).

As for the Facebook group, I'm generally not on Facebook because all my friends post about are their perfect children when we struggled for so long, lol. They annoy me. But I could always just go straight to the group! Don't want to be the one negative nellie.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## andrea929

ksquared726 said:


> Baby says hello! Measuring a day ahead at 9 weeks exactly. Doctor said everything looks perfect. It was moving around and waving its tiny arm :cloud9:. So so happy!
> 
> The doctor looked carefully since I had that little bit of spotting on Friday and said she didn't see anything worrisome. Everything looks just as it should and she said we should be happy :).
> 
> As for the Facebook group, I'm generally not on Facebook because all my friends post about are their perfect children when we struggled for so long, lol. They annoy me. But I could always just go straight to the group! Don't want to be the one negative nellie.

What a gorgeous scan. Congrats!! :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

ksquared726 said:


> Baby says hello! Measuring a day ahead at 9 weeks exactly. Doctor said everything looks perfect. It was moving around and waving its tiny arm :cloud9:. So so happy!
> 
> The doctor looked carefully since I had that little bit of spotting on Friday and said she didn't see anything worrisome. Everything looks just as it should and she said we should be happy :).
> 
> As for the Facebook group, I'm generally not on Facebook because all my friends post about are their perfect children when we struggled for so long, lol. They annoy me. But I could always just go straight to the group! Don't want to be the one negative nellie.

Glad to hear it went well! Beautiful pic! <3

I understand about the Facebook thing. I felt the same way when we mc'd. All these people were getting pregnant so easily and I'm wondering why it couldn't be that way for us. It is also one of the reasons why I'm reluctant to announce this time, because I feel for those who are going through the same situation and don't ever say. I mean let's face it... to struggle with fertility is a personal thing that nobody wants to admit publicly on FB.


----------



## andrea929

There are a couple reasons I am not sharing on FB yet- 

1. I just want to wait until I'm through the first trimester to share with the world. I already have the what-ifs in my head and I push them out and choose to be positive and try to enjoy. I don't really want to get everyone elses unsolicited first trimester what-if advice right now. (I have a couple very practical but almost negative people on my FB that mean well I just don't want to hear it. I've seen how unsupportively they reacted to their own families pregnancies in the first trimester and was turned off)

2. There are a couple (abusive) people (family members) I chose to cut out of my life after my mom died for my own emotional health. They will find out through the grapevine as soon as I announce it on FB. I just don't want that added stress right now. They don't respect my request to be left alone as it is. Last thing I want is to hear from them...I have this idea I'll be able to shrug them off better at least on this topic after the 12 week mark.

3. I am sad to say I haven't told my own stepsister (who I am close with) for reason number 2 above. I don't want to hurt her by her finding out on FB. So I plan to tell her just before the FB world finds out.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

andrea929 said:


> There are a couple reasons I am not sharing on FB yet-
> 
> 1. I just want to wait until I'm through the first trimester to share with the world. I already have the what-ifs in my head and I push them out and choose to be positive and try to enjoy. I don't really want to get everyone elses unsolicited first trimester what-if advice right now. (I have a couple very practical but almost negative people on my FB that mean well I just don't want to hear it. I've seen how unsupportively they reacted to their own families pregnancies in the first trimester and was turned off)
> 
> 2. There are a couple (abusive) people (family members) I chose to cut out of my life after my mom died for my own emotional health. They will find out through the grapevine as soon as I announce it on FB. I just don't want that added stress right now. They don't respect my request to be left alone as it is. Last thing I want is to hear from them...I have this idea I'll be able to shrug them off better at least on this topic after the 12 week mark.
> 
> 3. I am sad to say I haven't told my own stepsister (who I am close with) for reason number 2 above. I don't want to hurt her by her finding out on FB. So I plan to tell her just before the FB world finds out.

All of those are good reasons, Andrea. I can understand why you wish to wait. There is a lot of drama on Facebook. I announced with my last pregnancy before my first ultrasound scan and soon regretted it because when we found out that the baby had no heartbeat. I was crushed to have to tell everyone. Most people were extremely understanding but there were a few that thought I was never pregnant and was just saying that I was for attention. They were immediately unfriended and blocked. I don't need that kind of drama in my life. Now I'm hesitant to post with this one because of my history of miscarriage and want to be sure that I'm at a point in my pregnancy where I don't need an ultrasound to know that the baby is ok. If the Doppler picks up a heartbeat or if he/she is kicking, that is good enough for me to know "hey mommy I'm still here" lol.


----------



## Holliems

Super cute scan Ksquared!!


----------



## andrea929

lilmisscaviar said:


> andrea929 said:
> 
> 
> There are a couple reasons I am not sharing on FB yet-
> 
> 1. I just want to wait until I'm through the first trimester to share with the world. I already have the what-ifs in my head and I push them out and choose to be positive and try to enjoy. I don't really want to get everyone elses unsolicited first trimester what-if advice right now. (I have a couple very practical but almost negative people on my FB that mean well I just don't want to hear it. I've seen how unsupportively they reacted to their own families pregnancies in the first trimester and was turned off)
> 
> 2. There are a couple (abusive) people (family members) I chose to cut out of my life after my mom died for my own emotional health. They will find out through the grapevine as soon as I announce it on FB. I just don't want that added stress right now. They don't respect my request to be left alone as it is. Last thing I want is to hear from them...I have this idea I'll be able to shrug them off better at least on this topic after the 12 week mark.
> 
> 3. I am sad to say I haven't told my own stepsister (who I am close with) for reason number 2 above. I don't want to hurt her by her finding out on FB. So I plan to tell her just before the FB world finds out.
> 
> All of those are good reasons, Andrea. I can understand why you wish to wait. There is a lot of drama on Facebook. I announced with my last pregnancy before my first ultrasound scan and soon regretted it because when we found out that the baby had no heartbeat. I was crushed to have to tell everyone. Most people were extremely understanding but there were a few that thought I was never pregnant and was just saying that I was for attention. They were immediately unfriended and blocked. I don't need that kind of drama in my life. Now I'm hesitant to post with this one because of my history of miscarriage and want to be sure that I'm at a point in my pregnancy where I don't need an ultrasound to know that the baby is ok. If the Doppler picks up a heartbeat or if he/she is kicking, that is good enough for me to know "hey mommy I'm still here" lol.Click to expand...

Thanks! Wow, people can be such jerks. How could you even accuse someone of sharing a miscarriage for attention getting? Horrible. I'm sorry you went through both of those experiences! You did the right thing saying goodbye to those jerks. Sharing the hard news would be so painful without their a-hole comments.

I do also want to be sensitive to others. I have a friend who has one beautiful daughter and has shared her heartbreak with her friends ( probably a select bunch) after a couple miscarriages. I really feel for her because I know how desperately she would like to have number two. I admit I have had some selfish thoughts around how blessed she is to have her daughter as it is when many of us are just praying for our first. I know that does not diminish the pain of what she has gone through though so I have tried to let go of the slight jealousy and be sensitive to her pain. Feels icky to admit. On the flip side though I have seen positive sharing of success stories on Facebook as well after battles with infertility so those are nice to see as well. I'm looking forward to sharing when I'm ready. Just a couple more weeks!

Facebook isn't all bad and I truly look forward to joining our FB group. I'm just cautious.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

It really was selfish of them, especially since they couldn't understand the pain - and embarrassment - I was going through (neither had kids themselves). It is understandable to want to share the news. Starting a family is one of those cherished life moments. Oh, I'm personally bursting about wanting to share mine, but I too am being cautious about it. Eventually I'm going to have to post it though because I have a lot of long distance family and they get really mad when I don't tell them something as big as a new baby on the way. My cousin didn't tell Facebook that she had a baby until after it was born and she had to hear about it for months.

While we're on the subject of Facebook... has anyone heard from Fairycat? Anyone know if she has the group up yet or not?


----------



## AngelOb

Finally updating! I got back from my scan and we went out to dinner and a movie so I'm home late. I don't have the pictures on my computer yet but I'll post once I get them on here. Baby was perfect, heart rate was 173 and measuring 8w3d which is more on point with my temps for the cycle I conceived (my temps were all over the place). Sucks that I'm 6 days behind what I thought but I'm so so thankful to have a healthy, sticky, bean. Baby even wiggled for us a bit :) in love already.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

AngelOb said:


> Finally updating! I got back from my scan and we went out to dinner and a movie so I'm home late. I don't have the pictures on my computer yet but I'll post once I get them on here. Baby was perfect, heart rate was 173 and measuring 8w3d which is more on point with my temps for the cycle I conceived (my temps were all over the place). Sucks that I'm 6 days behind what I thought but I'm so so thankful to have a healthy, sticky, bean. Baby even wiggled for us a bit :) in love already.

Congrats, Angel! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## fairycat

Great scans ladies, excited for you both!!! :)


----------



## fairycat

Gah!!! I'm having trouble adding people to the group, because it's set to secret. Apparently I need to either be friends with you or have mutual friends in order to add you. If you're ok with it, add me as a friend and I'll add you. Amy Hernandez, profile pic is of me in my wedding dress. 

Don't worry, I won't spill the beans to anybody, and you can unfriend me after you're added if you wish :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oops! I'm guilty of that... I completely forgot I had mine set to accepting requests of friends of friends because the majority of my Facebook are family and school friends. :dohh:


----------



## andrea929

AngelOb said:


> Finally updating! I got back from my scan and we went out to dinner and a movie so I'm home late. I don't have the pictures on my computer yet but I'll post once I get them on here. Baby was perfect, heart rate was 173 and measuring 8w3d which is more on point with my temps for the cycle I conceived (my temps were all over the place). Sucks that I'm 6 days behind what I thought but I'm so so thankful to have a healthy, sticky, bean. Baby even wiggled for us a bit :) in love already.

Yay!! Congrats Angel, I'm so happy for you!! I know you've been feeling anxious. Happy you got such great news and that you got to do a little celebrating &#128522;


----------



## andrea929

fairycat said:


> Gah!!! I'm having trouble adding people to the group, because it's set to secret. Apparently I need to either be friends with you or have mutual friends in order to add you. If you're ok with it, add me as a friend and I'll add you. Amy Hernandez, profile pic is of me in my wedding dress.
> 
> Don't worry, I won't spill the beans to anybody, and you can unfriend me after you're added if you wish :)

Friend request sent &#128522;


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Angel!! Isn't the wiggling so dang cute? I can't stand it!

Thank you all for the kind words! Feeling much better and more confident about everything. Hopefully I can stay confident and relaxed for 2 weeks until the next scan, lol. Thank goodness my doctor will let me come in so often!

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear about some of the awful things you've had to deal with on Facebook. Especially about your losses, lilmiss! Thankfully I think everyone on mine means well and probably would never say anything negative, but they do act ignorant of other people's pain. Plus it's like hello, stop only posting photos of your kids. I'm not friends with them! Ok rant over :).

I'm definitely waiting until maybe after my 13 week nt scan to announce to the "world" via Facebook. I'm going to be candid about my loss so that other people know that it's not easy for everyone, and to make it known in case someone else is suffering. I also don't want miscarriage to be something no one ever talks about. T makes it so hard to go through alone. 

:flower:


----------



## ksquared726

1nceUponATime said:


> Good luck with your appointment today :) As far as itchy lets go, I have bad eczema and a lotion that really helps me is aveeno eczema relief ... It has colloidal oatmeal in it and it's very soothing. I asked the doctor and they said this lotion is fine while pregnant, so if you need a good lotion, I can vouch for that one.

Thank you for the recommendation! I might check that out if i can't find a natural one that works well. :)

Also I asked my doctor today about the itching and she wasn't concerned. She said it's way too early to have to do with the liver issue. Also I was texting my friend today and she said she had the same thing in her first tri. Thinking it will start to ease up as I approach the 2nd tri.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Gonna PM you fairy for the add.


----------



## Tanikins

jtr2803 said:


> Tanikins said:
> 
> 
> Scan is next tues. Eeeek excited to see baby again.
> 
> Really hoping we can afford to get a private gender scan. I would love to take my lb to see newbie
> 
> It's worth shopping around so to speak, one place near me is £100 and the other is £70 so its a big difference.
> 
> I can't keep up with this thread so I'll probably not be posting, if anyone wants adding to the list pm me and I'll come back and do it.Click to expand...

I live in lincolnshire theres literally only 1 place close by and its 69.99. We can get it done furter for 50 but im then spend the difference in petrol


----------



## Tanikins

fairycat said:


> Gah!!! I'm having trouble adding people to the group, because it's set to secret. Apparently I need to either be friends with you or have mutual friends in order to add you. If you're ok with it, add me as a friend and I'll add you. Amy Hernandez, profile pic is of me in my wedding dress.
> 
> Don't worry, I won't spill the beans to anybody, and you can unfriend me after you're added if you wish :)

I cant find you. Im Tanya Goodin. Profile pic is me on a purple dinosaur :rofl:


----------



## AngelOb

fairy I sent the request this morning. I wanted to get on here and get my photo posted from yesterday. 

I was feeling anxious so it was so nice to get good news. I have to reset my tickers but that's not a huge deal, 6 days is nothing in the long run. And yes, the wiggling was probably the coolest thing I've seen. My OH and I were both crying happy tears.
 



Attached Files:







1.19 ultrasound.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fairycat

I think I've got everyone so far that gave me their info or added me. Tanikins I can't find you either lol. I'll message you the direct link and see if that helps.

I felt so sick all evening last night, nausea has come back. I thought if slide past all this and be done, but nope. I barely got any sleep last night, trying to decide if I want to call into work, I've got such a headache already.


----------



## Holliems

AngelOb said:


> fairy I sent the request this morning. I wanted to get on here and get my photo posted from yesterday.
> 
> I was feeling anxious so it was so nice to get good news. I have to reset my tickers but that's not a huge deal, 6 days is nothing in the long run. And yes, the wiggling was probably the coolest thing I've seen. My OH and I were both crying happy tears.

Aw so sweet


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am seriously struggling. I don't feel pregnant. I'm so scared Friday night I'm going for a scan and it's gonna reveal I'm not pregnant anymore. Does anyone feel this way??


----------



## Holliems

1nce that's how I felt last week. So far so good!


----------



## fairycat

1nce- I always feel that way. Even with feeling sick for the past day and a half, Im still afraid of losing the pregnancy. My boobs aren't as sore, I have more energy, so naturally I think baby is dying even though it's probably all snug and warm in there.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I hope so. 48 hours can't come soon enough lol


----------



## theraphosidae

I sent you a message fairy :) A Facebook group seems much easier to keep up with. This group moves so fast!

So an update to my last post, I had my doctor's appointment last night and she wanted to see me because I have group B strep. Apparently it's pretty common, it just means that I'll need to have antibiotics when I go into labour to prevent the baby from getting it. The doctor said it's not really a concern, it's just something they like to know about so they can prevent it. So I'm on antibiotics now to clear it up so I don't get a kidney infection and I need to eat lots of yogurt with active bacteria.

I'm so glad it's nothing serious. Apparently a third of women have GBS and with the antibiotics during labour it decreases the chances of the baby getting it to almost zero.


----------



## fairycat

Oh that stinks thera! I'm glad there is a slim chance baby will get it though. I sent you a message back.

It's so weird to me that I'm 10 weeks tomorrow. Can't believe it.


----------



## nickinakinoo

:haha: Request sent in Fb, hope it's to the right Amy


----------



## Holliems

I would think that miscarriage at this point (for all of us here) is pretty slim, right? I mean...we've all made it this far...


----------



## Tanikins

I was lead to believe a heartbeat after 8 weeks drops mc rate to the same as if you get a good 12 week scan


----------



## TeeinAZ

I think I added the right Amy, from Illinois? My name is Terra Timmons, AZ.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Well hopefully I get to hear the heart beat Friday , because the last time I saw bean was three weeks ago. Just a tiny spec then on the ultrasound.


----------



## Tanikins

1nceUponATime said:


> Well hopefully I get to hear the heart beat Friday , because the last time I saw bean was three weeks ago. Just a tiny spec then on the ultrasound.

In the uk where i am they dont do the heartbeat untill 16 weeks


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tanikins said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully I get to hear the heart beat Friday , because the last time I saw bean was three weeks ago. Just a tiny spec then on the ultrasound.
> 
> In the uk where i am they dont do the heartbeat untill 16 weeksClick to expand...

I meant on the ultrasound, not on the Doppler. I'm not sure when they'll try on the Doppler. I have a visit at 11 weeks and 3 days. I think it might be too early still.


----------



## Holliems

1nce have you been to the OB yet? My midwife found the hb on the Doppler last week.


----------



## jtr2803

Fb good for me, I'm just about to send a request hopefully to right Amy! I'm Jody :thumbup:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Holliems said:


> 1nce have you been to the OB yet? My midwife found the hb on the Doppler last week.

My first one is in 2 weeks :) I hope I'll hear it then !


----------



## lilmisscaviar

theraphosidae said:


> I sent you a message fairy :) A Facebook group seems much easier to keep up with. This group moves so fast!
> 
> So an update to my last post, I had my doctor's appointment last night and she wanted to see me because I have group B strep. Apparently it's pretty common, it just means that I'll need to have antibiotics when I go into labour to prevent the baby from getting it. The doctor said it's not really a concern, it's just something they like to know about so they can prevent it. So I'm on antibiotics now to clear it up so I don't get a kidney infection and I need to eat lots of yogurt with active bacteria.
> 
> I'm so glad it's nothing serious. Apparently a third of women have GBS and with the antibiotics during labour it decreases the chances of the baby getting it to almost zero.

I had group B strep as well which means I'll have to have an IV in during my delivery. Most hospitals give you an IV or at the very least a saline lock anyway, so it is no big deal, and if it helps the baby then I'm all for it! When they first told me, I didn't know what it was and was freaking out thinking it was some nasty disease I somehow caught. I was about to accuse DH of cheating! :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

AngelOb said:


> fairy I sent the request this morning. I wanted to get on here and get my photo posted from yesterday.
> 
> I was feeling anxious so it was so nice to get good news. I have to reset my tickers but that's not a huge deal, 6 days is nothing in the long run. And yes, the wiggling was probably the coolest thing I've seen. My OH and I were both crying happy tears.

Beautiful pic! Baby already looks huge! <3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nceUponATime said:


> I am seriously struggling. I don't feel pregnant. I'm so scared Friday night I'm going for a scan and it's gonna reveal I'm not pregnant anymore. Does anyone feel this way??

I think it is the stage where we're all at. We're at the point where the placenta is starting to form rather quickly and hormones are beginning to level out, thus sickness is going away.


----------



## Tanikins

theraphosidae said:


> I sent you a message fairy :) A Facebook group seems much easier to keep up with. This group moves so fast!
> 
> So an update to my last post, I had my doctor's appointment last night and she wanted to see me because I have group B strep. Apparently it's pretty common, it just means that I'll need to have antibiotics when I go into labour to prevent the baby from getting it. The doctor said it's not really a concern, it's just something they like to know about so they can prevent it. So I'm on antibiotics now to clear it up so I don't get a kidney infection and I need to eat lots of yogurt with active bacteria.
> 
> I'm so glad it's nothing serious. Apparently a third of women have GBS and with the antibiotics during labour it decreases the chances of the baby getting it to almost zero.

I carry gbs its a pain because you can test neg then 2 days later poss. We found out through placenta swaps last time and spent a week in hosp giving oscar procautionary antibs. Ill deffo be doing the iv during labour this time


----------



## fairycat

Yep, you all have added the right Amy :)




Holliems said:


> I would think that miscarriage at this point (for all of us here) is pretty slim, right? I mean...we've all made it this far...

My doc said something about the risk of miscarriage going down to 3% by.. I forget how many weeks - I want to say 11? Then I read on the internet somewhere that the risk of miscarriage is like .5%. At any rate, it's slim :D Still doesn't make me feel much better though lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My doctor told me once you heard a healthy heartbeat over 90 bpm by 6 weeks, 120 bpm by 7 weeks that you only have a 1% chance of miscarrying so I would think that by 11 weeks, it would be even less than that. But yes... I understand that even at those odds we are all still very concerned until we are able to feel kicks.


----------



## AngelOb

Part of me wants to announce to the extended family right now. I can't contain myself after last night and the good news. I've read somewhere that it's 1.5% chance of mc after a good heart beat at 8w and 0.5% chance after heartbeat at 9w so I feel so much better than what I did before.

1nce I didn't get to hear the heartbeat at all yesterday on ultrasound, we just got to see it flicker and she measured the rate. It was still worth it to see it even if I have to wait a few weeks to hear it, knowing it's there is wonderful.


----------



## Magan85

theraphosidae - I was GBS positive with my son. Everything turned out fine. Just don't go looking on Dr Google because it makes it out to be so much worse since it can be really bad if baby catches it but Drs are so quick at catching it that there is no worries with the precautions in place! :)


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

11 weeks &#128513; so looking forward to 2nd tri! Who do I need to add on Facebook? I'm Kirsty Bennett by the way for when I add &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Holliems

Happy 11 weeks!!


----------



## Tanikins

Happy 11 weeks :happydance:

At my scan on tues theres every chance i could be put forward to 31st july. Baby was measured a few times some dating 1st aug some 31st july. Can i stay lol


----------



## fairycat

20YR 1ST BABY said:


> 11 weeks &#55357;&#56833; so looking forward to 2nd tri! Who do I need to add on Facebook? I'm Kirsty Bennett by the way for when I add &#9786;&#65039;

That's me! What does your profile picture look like? There are a number of you out there, apparently!

Happy 11 weeks!! That's so exciting, you're so close to the 2nd trimester!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy 11 weeks!


----------



## theraphosidae

Thanks for the reassurances everyone! I'm so bad with Google-ing...when I got the call from the dr's office saying the doctor wanted to discuss my blood work I was looking up everything. My husband actually threatened to unplug the modem and take away my cell phone if I didn't stop :haha:

I'm not too concerned about it, my doctor was very reassuring too and apparently it's quite common.


----------



## ksquared726

Happy 11 weeks, 20yr!

Guys, I'm now at the time period where I lost my first. But I didn't find out until 11
weeks. Trying not to think about it because I've had symptoms lately although not as nauseous today. But these next couple of weeks until my next scan may be stressful!


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

fairycat said:


> 20YR 1ST BABY said:
> 
> 
> 11 weeks &#65533;&#65533; so looking forward to 2nd tri! Who do I need to add on Facebook? I'm Kirsty Bennett by the way for when I add &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> That's me! What does your profile picture look like? There are a number of you out there, apparently!
> 
> Happy 11 weeks!! That's so exciting, you're so close to the 2nd trimester!Click to expand...

There's nothing distinctive about my pic &#128514; it's just me I have dark hair? Or shall I add you what name and pic?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

ksquared726 said:


> Happy 11 weeks, 20yr!
> 
> Guys, I'm now at the time period where I lost my first. But I didn't find out until 11
> weeks. Trying not to think about it because I've had symptoms lately although not as nauseous today. But these next couple of weeks until my next scan may be stressful!

I bet you everything will be OK! Is it possible for you to get an extra ultrasound or maybe pay for a private one to put your mind at ease ? Hang in there, first trimester is almost over for all of us!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Happy 11 weeks! :happydance: So exciting to be so far already!

Ksquared - I think after you have a loss it makes every subsequent pregnancy not as exciting because you're constantly worrying. I'm now officially at the furthest point where I've come in my past three pregnancies too, which all ended early between 6-8 weeks, and I still symptom spot. Not to mention I'm a constant toilet paper checker. I tried to get into my doctor for another scan to confirm that the baby is still doing well and they denied me, saying that if it had a heartbeat during my first scan at 7 weeks, it should be fine since I haven't had any bleeding. I hate when they don't take our concerns seriously :(


----------



## Holliems

I don't think I'll stop worrying until I can feel baby move. I've already had 3 scans, the last being last week and I still worry I've lost it. (Another scan next week) I just can't relax about it..


----------



## gypsymama

Hello ladies. I need some time to catch up with the group. 

Hyperemesis still has me down. The phenergan helps but nothing takes it away completely, but I am doing better today than I was last week. 

Had my first OB appointment today. Everything looks great with baby. Heart rate is 176 bpm. Measuring a little ahead at 9w1d. I'm super excited!! Hope everyone has been well. I'll catch up on this group this evening.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_01-21-03.29.11.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LilRed Mel

Hi all! 
I'm happy to be joining the August Watermelons Club :) My DD is the 29th according to my lmp. 
All the very best ladies.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Holliems I agree, it is hard to relax until you can feel those fetal movements. I feel like I'm feeling SOMETHING but I can't tell if it is baby causing waves in there or...? It kind of feels like the amniotic fluid is being swished around. I keep feeling pops and gurgles in the same one spot. However I'm not convinced that it is for sure baby movement so I'm still edgy. I don't like my doctor I'm seeing right now. I really want to switch back to my old office. They just don't take my concerns seriously.

Gypsymomma - Congrats on a healthy baby and beautiful scan! I'm so sorry that you're still feeling the effects of HG. Only a few more weeks and hopefully we'll all be feeling better :)

Lilred - Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you!


----------



## AngelOb

I think it's normal to worry when we've had a loss in the past. I'm so happy with my scan and still terrified at the same time that something is still going to go wrong. Then I notice my stomach doing flips with nausea and I'm annoyed yet comforted (such a weird thing to be comforted by).


----------



## ksquared726

1nceUponATime said:


> I bet you everything will be OK! Is it possible for you to get an extra ultrasound or maybe pay for a private one to put your mind at ease ? Hang in there, first trimester is almost over for all of us!!

Thank you :). I mostly feel optimistic about this one. I have another scan in exactly 2 weeks, so not too long. I hope I can hang on and wait until then. But yes, if I really can't stand it I could always look into a private scan. :)



lilmisscaviar said:


> Happy 11 weeks! :happydance: So exciting to be so far already!
> 
> Ksquared - I think after you have a loss it makes every subsequent pregnancy not as exciting because you're constantly worrying. I'm now officially at the furthest point where I've come in my past three pregnancies too, which all ended early between 6-8 weeks, and I still symptom spot. Not to mention I'm a constant toilet paper checker. I tried to get into my doctor for another scan to confirm that the baby is still doing well and they denied me, saying that if it had a heartbeat during my first scan at 7 weeks, it should be fine since I haven't had any bleeding. I hate when they don't take our concerns seriously :(

Congratulations on making it past the scary time when you had previous losses. I'm sorry your doctors won't give you another scan - I agree so frustrating! That's why I've stuck with my doctor, because she seems to understand how worried I am this second time around. As long as I keep having symptoms and don't have any more spotting, I think I'll manage. 



Holliems said:


> I don't think I'll stop worrying until I can feel baby move. I've already had 3 scans, the last being last week and I still worry I've lost it. (Another scan next week) I just can't relax about it..

 I hear you! And my doctor said she things my placenta will be anterior, so that means I'll have to wait even longer to feel the baby move! UGHH. 



AngelOb said:


> I think it's normal to worry when we've had a loss in the past. I'm so happy with my scan and still terrified at the same time that something is still going to go wrong. Then I notice my stomach doing flips with nausea and I'm annoyed yet comforted (such a weird thing to be comforted by).

I am exactly the same! I smile after I gag/dry heave lol. It also doesn't help that last time I had a normal scan at just over 8 weeks, only to have the baby stop progressing less than a week later. But the odds are in my favor this time. 

Thanks, ladies, for the reassurances. I'm sure we'll all be very happy to leave the first tri behind in a few weeks!


----------



## fairycat

yay gypsy, that's so exciting! Congrats on the great scan!


----------



## fairycat

20YR 1ST BABY said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20YR 1ST BABY said:
> 
> 
> 11 weeks &#65533;&#65533; so looking forward to 2nd tri! Who do I need to add on Facebook? I'm Kirsty Bennett by the way for when I add &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> That's me! What does your profile picture look like? There are a number of you out there, apparently!
> 
> Happy 11 weeks!! That's so exciting, you're so close to the 2nd trimester!Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing distinctive about my pic &#128514; it's just me I have dark hair? Or shall I add you what name and pic?Click to expand...

I don't want to add the wrong person, so you can add me - Amy Hernandez. My pic is me in my wedding dress.


----------



## andrea929

gypsymama said:


> Hello ladies. I need some time to catch up with the group.
> 
> Hyperemesis still has me down. The phenergan helps but nothing takes it away completely, but I am doing better today than I was last week.
> 
> Had my first OB appointment today. Everything looks great with baby. Heart rate is 176 bpm. Measuring a little ahead at 9w1d. I'm super excited!! Hope everyone has been well. I'll catch up on this group this evening.

Congrats! We have been thinking of you. I am glad the baby is doing well and that you are at least feeling a bit better than last week!


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

fairycat said:


> 20YR 1ST BABY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20YR 1ST BABY said:
> 
> 
> 11 weeks &#65533;&#65533; so looking forward to 2nd tri! Who do I need to add on Facebook? I'm Kirsty Bennett by the way for when I add &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> That's me! What does your profile picture look like? There are a number of you out there, apparently!
> 
> Happy 11 weeks!! That's so exciting, you're so close to the 2nd trimester!Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing distinctive about my pic &#128514; it's just me I have dark hair? Or shall I add you what name and pic?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to add the wrong person, so you can add me - Amy Hernandez. My pic is me in my wedding dress.Click to expand...

Added so hoping I got the right person lol


----------



## tymeg

You can add me, 

Megan Martin, both cover and profile pic of my little girl.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

In 12 hours I'm going to get to see if my bean is ok. This is going to be one long day.


----------



## Holliems

Can't wait to hear update!


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi ladies. I've been stalking this thread but didn't want to post until I knew baby was ok. Had a scan today at 8w 4 days and baby is great hb173.
Due date August 29th &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SteffyRae

I would like to be added on Facebook but is the group "secret"? I haven't announced yet and don't want anyone to see me in the group &#128556; Facebook is usually easier for me to be active though.
Steffany Hosmer is my Facebook name


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats and welcome steffy


----------



## ksquared726

gypsymama said:


> Hello ladies. I need some time to catch up with the group.
> 
> Hyperemesis still has me down. The phenergan helps but nothing takes it away completely, but I am doing better today than I was last week.
> 
> Had my first OB appointment today. Everything looks great with baby. Heart rate is 176 bpm. Measuring a little ahead at 9w1d. I'm super excited!! Hope everyone has been well. I'll catch up on this group this evening.

I'm so sorry I forgot to comment about your scan! Looks beautiful and I'm so happy everything went well! :hugs:


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations steffy! The group is secret, if you find and add Amy I'm sure she will ads you :thumbup:

Good luck 1nce :hugs:


----------



## ksquared726

Congratulations, Steffy! Beautiful scan! Glad your pregnancy is progressing nicely. I see you've had previous losses, so I'm sure you're a bit stressed but we're all here to help you through it. We'll all be in the 2nd tri before long. Can't wait!


----------



## fairycat

Excited to hear your update 1nce!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats and welcome, steffy! I've had recurrent losses too so I understand the anxiety of having to wait to find out if everything is ok.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congratulations Steffy. Thank you for sharing. &#128522;


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats steffy!

Can't wait to hear about the scan 1nce! It's going to go perfect :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm waiting to get my ultrasound done. Omg I'm so nervous ,feel like throwing up.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Baby was dancing, waving , and moving all around. HB was 173! I am so happy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats 1nce! Now you can finally breathe a sigh of relief! :)


----------



## fairycat

Huge congrats 1nce!!!! You must feel so relieved!!


----------



## Holliems

1nce!!! So cute!! Glad all is well!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay 1nce! Adorable scan!! I've been thinking about you today. So happy everything went well!


----------



## andrea929

1nceUponATime said:


> Baby was dancing, waving , and moving all around. HB was 173! I am so happy.

Congrats, 1nce! &#128522;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks guys ! I felt soooo much better, I needed to come home and go right to sleep lol it's like my relief washed over me ! :) how's everyone else!?!?


----------



## Tanikins

The next person to brag about there nice alcoholic drink is gonna get a swift backhander :grr:

Whats everyone missing?


----------



## Timtilly

hhimayy said:


> EDD List in second post. I wish you all the best of luck!

I'm due 26th August! Hello! I'm due my second baby, I currently have an almost 2 year old. :flower:


----------



## ksquared726

Tani - I miss wine, beer, margaritas and sushi with raw tuna. Particularly the beer and the sushi. I was with my in laws last weekend and they were all tasting this interesting beer they found, and they wouldn't even let me smell it! Lol. Oh well, it's not so bad. I'm happy to give it up for our rainbow baby :).

Timtilly - welcome and congratulations!! Glad to have you here with us :).

Omg you guys, this is so tmi but the last few days and especially since yesterday, my sex drive has dramatically increased. And this was after not wanting it at all for weeks. I noticed I had been having a few sexy dreams, and then yesterday I just couldn't stop thinking about it. And even since we finally DTD I've been all hot and bothered. Lol. I hear this can happen at the end of the first tri, beginning of the second so I guess that's what's going on! :blush:


----------



## fairycat

I miss coffee! I drink decaf, but the last 2 times I tried to have it, it just didn't work. It tasted like the barf the very last time I had it. 

I found a really good wine (I hate most alcohol, so this was something for me) right before getting pregnant, and I was having it every night before bed. My hubby had to throw the rest of it out, and we have a bottle on our counter taunting me. It's sooooo good - Honey Apple Crisp, mmm.

I've really been enjoying my doppler. Talk about an anxiety killer!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy, what Doppler do you have? I want to get one but I was gonna wait a couple more weeks. And how do you know it's not your heartbeat or like the placenta or something ? Is there a clear difference?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sorry to cut in... 1nce, the placenta makes a swooshing noise (you're literally hearing the blood circulating between yourself and the baby) while the baby sounds like your own heartbeat but faster. If you are unsure of what your own heartbeat sounds like, you can use the Doppler on your chest to listen to it. The placenta is also not as fast as baby's heartbeat but faster than your own heartbeat, if that makes sense. At the weeks most of us are at now, baby's heartbeat should be pretty fast.

Tan - I'm missing my caffeinated pops. I used to always drink pop in the mornings to keep me from having migraines. I'm a teetotaler when it comes to alcohol, don't even drink it on special occasions, but caffeine is one thing it is hard to go without. I'm getting a lot of headaches because I can't drink caffeine.

Timtilly - Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lilmisscaviar , just so you know a cup of coffee is okay during pregnancy and my OBs recommendation for ladies who have migraines is to try a caffeinated soda ! We went over that during my pre conception check up because I too suffer from migraines (fortunately mine seem to have gotten better during pregnancy ) but I still drink my 1 cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## kittylady

ksquared726 said:


> Omg you guys, this is so tmi but the last few days and especially since yesterday, my sex drive has dramatically increased. And this was after not wanting it at all for weeks. I noticed I had been having a few sexy dreams, and then yesterday I just couldn't stop thinking about it. And even since we finally DTD I've been all hot and bothered. Lol. I hear this can happen at the end of the first tri, beginning of the second so I guess that's what's going on! :blush:

I have had this, I really didn't want it for a few weeks but we've done it several times a day the last few days (which is a miracle considering we have a 3 and a 1 year old). I'm on fire!!

I still have the feelings of nausea, I almost vomited as I sat down for dinner today as I was hungry and all the smells made me heave (I'm fine once I start eating). It didn't help my mum had cooked it and we haven't told her yet. 0.o 

Still trying to keep up with my course, did my human biology assignment on wednesday and now I'm reading up on parental responsibility.

Hope you're all well, really looking forward to second tri where hopefully I'll feel normal again.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks for the info, 1nce! Did your doctor tell you how much caffeine you're allowed as a daily limit? I've read 200 mg but that seems kind of high to me...


----------



## MollyMalone

I have 1 cup of coffee a day, not every day but yes. Don't think I even looked at my caffeine intake with my first though. And I did have a few sips of champagne to celebrate the new year. I was too sick to even celebrate this time around haha.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

lilmisscaviar said:


> Thanks for the info, 1nce! Did your doctor tell you how much caffeine you're allowed as a daily limit? I've read 200 mg but that seems kind of high to me...

She never really said an mg amount but she said "two cans of soda" for migraines I think she used Coke as an example. When I mentioned I had one cup of coffee a day she said that's perfectly fine. Before I was pregnant I was on a definite 2-3 cup of joe a day habit and I just thought if I ditched it all together my migraines would go crazy. And I'm junk when I have a migraine . They are terrible! I feel for you.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I also remember a friend who was pregnant last year her doctor OKd her to drink 2 mountain dews a day (she has a huge Mountain Dew habit lol)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Actually Mountain Dew was what I always drank because of the high caffeine content. Other pops just didn't have enough caffeine to cure my headaches and energy drinks would make my heart race. I had a migraine this morning when I woke up and drank a Coke after you mentioned that it was ok to safely have a cup a day. My headache seems to have let up a bit. I agree... they ruin your whole day... makes my nausea worse too :(


----------



## Holliems

I was drinking half a pot of coffee, dew and monsters. Now I hardly ever even have a Pepsi. Crazy! I'm worried about consuming too much sugar. I was still drinking soda everyday until about two weeks ago. Now I'll have one every few days. I think the reason why I'd gained 8 lbs by 9 weeks is because of soda. (And takeout) I've given up take up completely:(


----------



## andrea929

I was told 200mg/day. I actually thought it seemed high too so I cut waaaay back.

I used to drink cups of coffee from the coffemaker before work, then a double latte on the way to work, and ALSO maybe an americano in the afternoon!

I went cold turkey for about a week but missed it so much that I decided I'd keep my lattes in the mix because j just enjoy them so much. (And honestly my stomach is used to them in the morning) Instead of a double I do a double split now which is 1 shot of regular espresso and 1 shot of decaf. I have to have the flavor of two shots if not the caffeine &#55357;&#56842; I estimate the double split is about 100mg caffeine and I stop there.


----------



## LilRed Mel

I'm not a huge coffee drinker, but I do love Tea. I have switched to decaf tea which is not too bad. And I still do occasionally have a normal Tea. 
I did have a glass of wine this weekend when relaxing with friends however I did sip it slowly over 2 hours. Lol. But it was enjoyable. 

I do feel really sorry for you ladies getting migraines. Hopefully they aren't too frequent for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

lilmisscaviar said:


> Actually Mountain Dew was what I always drank because of the high caffeine content. Other pops just didn't have enough caffeine to cure my headaches and energy drinks would make my heart race. I had a migraine this morning when I woke up and drank a Coke after you mentioned that it was ok to safely have a cup a day. My headache seems to have let up a bit. I agree... they ruin your whole day... makes my nausea worse too :(

I hope your migraines ease up :) and who knows maybe once we all hit the second trimester we won't even need it! I highly doubt it for myself lol I still have that urge to drink 2-3 cups.


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> Fairy, what Doppler do you have? I want to get one but I was gonna wait a couple more weeks. And how do you know it's not your heartbeat or like the placenta or something ? Is there a clear difference?

I got the Sonoline B from babydoppler. It's on sale for $40 until the end of January, and it comes with a little bottle of gel. It's a nice little kit, I love it. Although the heart rate that it reads out is completely inaccurate. (I recorded baby's hb on my phone and then timed and counted to get the correct rate.)

You can tell the difference between heartbeats, because yours will be much slower. If you're unsure, pay attention to your own heartbeat. Baby's will be significantly faster!! You'll know it when you hear it :) It's pretty amazing. I had no idea what I was looking for either, but it will be really obvious when you happen upon it.


----------



## AngelOb

I think I'm finally going to cave in and buy a Doppler on Wednesday when I get paid. I want to announce to everyone but I feel like I still need reassurance. The caffeine thing I've gone to 1 cup of coffee in the morning. Otherwise I might go crazy.


----------



## TeeinAZ

I was a huge coffee drinker. I'd have two cups before work and maybe three when I got to work. If someone made a pot in the afternoon I'd have a cup or two. Now I drink half caf in the am, maybe one cup and then I drink water the rest of the day. Unless I go out of the office for lunch, I'll have one soda with lunch. Then it's water and powerade at night. At the beginning I had migraine type headaches. I am so glad I'm past that!


----------



## Tanikins

I looooove coffee used to drink 6 cappuccinos a day at work. It was a major sickness food for me. So was easy to give up. I now have one every now and then. Not everyday


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I never had the taste for coffee :blush:

Maybe it is something I should try since it is more natural than pop (coming from the coffee bean) and is loaded with the caffeine I need to help my headaches.


----------



## Holliems

I miss chocolate covered coffee beans. I've never been able to find them anywhere but a candy shop here in SD. I might stock up before I move to TX!


----------



## MrsK

Hello ladies, I'm due August 2nd and would love to join you! This is #3 for us, so I probably won't be quite as active on BnB as I was with the first two, but it's always fun to talk to other moms due around the same time!

I have two boys, and will probably find out gender in 4 weeks. Was planning to stay team yellow, but ehh.. I'm too curious lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

That sounds kind of tasty, Hollie. I've never seen them though. There is a candy shoppe close to me that sells old fashioned sweets and weird things like candy coated grasshoppers. Maybe I'll have a look in there.

Welcome to the group, MrsK! Congrats on your third pregnancy! Baby #3 for me too :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

MrsK said:


> Hello ladies, I'm due August 2nd and would love to join you! This is #3 for us, so I probably won't be quite as active on BnB as I was with the first two, but it's always fun to talk to other moms due around the same time!
> 
> I have two boys, and will probably find out gender in 4 weeks. Was planning to stay team yellow, but ehh.. I'm too curious lol

Welcome :)


----------



## kittylady

Hi MrsK I'm also due with #3. We were team yellow with both our girls but I'm not sure this time.


----------



## AngelOb

Welcome MrsK! I thought about being team yellow for awhile since this is my first but I don't think that I can stand the suspense. My OH wants to know as well so to make it fun I might to a gender reveal thing, now sure yet.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lol I definitely could not be team yellow! I'm far too nosy! I don't even think I could throw a proper gender reveal party because I couldn't have the results but not look at them until the party! I might make it from the ultrasound place to the car lol that's it !


----------



## Tanikins

Hey baby. We were put back 3 days so 12+5 and edd aug 4th 
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160126_172502_zpssocvjnge_edit_1453829582451_zpsumrarmhh.jpg


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Gorgeous ultrasound!!!


----------



## AngelOb

Yay Tanni! That ultrasound is amazing, it's unbelievable how fast they grow and start looking like babies instead of little tadpoles


----------



## ksquared726

Aww Tani!! So so cute!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Beautiful Tanikins. You must be so thrilled.


----------



## Tanikins

I am. I didnt see the heartbeat 1st time even though i saw it move. So.it was amazing to see it beating away. The growth is crazy. Gender scan is booked for 24th feb. :cloud9:


----------



## fairycat

Wow, time is flying for you Tani! 

I wish we had early gender scans. Even though I'm getting the blood test done to determine gender (amongst other things), I still wish we had one. I have about 9 more weeks to go to see baby again :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I know, it seems like everyone is getting ultrasounds all the time and I'm over here like.... is it February 4th yet?! :haha:

Feb. 4 is my next prenatal appointment so I won't know if I get another scan before 20 weeks or not until then. Probably not since asking them for one around here is like asking for an arm or a leg lol.


----------



## jessicaftl

Hey everyone...
I swear every time I check this forum there's about twenty more pages to sift through. I'm still looking since my last post a week or so ago and I have to say I love the u/s pics! I can't wait to go to the doctor and see mine! I still haven't gotten my insurance squared away so I haven't even called my OB yet, but I definitely feel it. 
I swear I've already felt some flutters, and even my husband has noted I am a bit rounder in the front. I guess you really do show faster with the third preg. 10w3d for me here... :D


----------



## kittylady

I'm now 10+3. I haven't seen my midwife yet (my fault) I need to call her today.


----------



## Tanikins

Going to see my high risk consultant today. Kinda hoping he requests extra scans :blush:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Good luck Tani ! I'm sure everything will go great :)


----------



## kittylady

Got hold of my midwife and she took my details by phone as she couldn't see me till 17 Feb when I'll be 13+3. She's leaving my blood paperwork at the surgery so I can take it to the hospital to be done. I should get a date for my ultrasound through the post.


----------



## kittylady

Tani let us know what's happening when you 're back from the appointment.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

My sonaline b Doppler should be coming in Saturday . I'll be almost 11 weeks, any advice for using it ?? Where do I even start looking? How far below the belly button?


----------



## Holliems

I ordered my Doppler on Monday express mail and when I track it, it still says its in PA??? Errr


----------



## Tanikins

Consultant was good and bad. I need to do the gtt at 28 weeks and there doing a growth scan at 30 weeks (well actually ill be 31 due to a holiday)

Bad point was as i have hip bursitis i need to be assesed as to weather i can have a vaginal birth. If they deem i cant be in that postion for a long time without causing me damage ill have to have a csec. I really dont want 1 &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


Got my date for my 20 week scan. 9th march. Ill only be 18+6 though :wacko:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tani- I'll keep my fingers crossed you don't need a c-section! I'm glad everything else was ok tho!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fingers crossed that everything goes well and you don't need a C-section. Having a C-section scares the crap out of me. All you girls that have had one done are really strong!

Boo to the gtt... I hated that test! I denied it with both my DD and my DS because they wouldn't give me a substitute for the drink, which I couldn't hold down, so they just did regular bloodwork to check me for diabetes, which came back negative. I plan to do the same this time. Worst test they ever invented, I think. There have been so many reports of false positives that you wonder how reliable it really is.


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> My sonaline b Doppler should be coming in Saturday . I'll be almost 11 weeks, any advice for using it ?? Where do I even start looking? How far below the belly button?

Yay!! Exciting! I watched a youtube video that was super helpful. She said to start in the middle, right above the pelvic bone, then go from there. What I do is I start in the middle and kind of move the wand in a circle (not a traditional circle, but like you're tracing the inside of a circle, if that makes sense) on my belly to be sure I'm covering all angles and go across my pubic bone. You really don't need to press that hard either. May take a bit to find it, so don't panic. 11 weeks was yesterday, and baby was sitting maybe 1/4" above pubic bone. Everybody is different though.


----------



## Holliems

Should get my Doppler today. Excited! I also scheduled another private scan for tomorrow. It'll be the last one until 20 weeks!


----------



## Holliems

Should get my Doppler today. Excited! I also scheduled another private scan for tomorrow. It'll be the last one until 20 weeks!


----------



## fairycat

Holliems said:


> Should get my Doppler today. Excited! I also scheduled another private scan for tomorrow. It'll be the last one until 20 weeks!

You'll have to post a video when you get it and find it!! Excited for you! Can't wait to see more pictures too :D


----------



## Holliems

I called the clinic today and was told I wouldn't get test results for another 2 weeks or so. :( Disappointed. Boo!! lol


----------



## AngelOb

Yay Hollie! I just checked my tracking on the doppler and it was delivered today, at home in my mailbox! I'm so excited to try it out tonight, really hoping that I can hear something even though I know I'm early so not to freak out if I can't.


----------



## Holliems

I think you have a better chance than I do. Your baby should be hanging around in the same spot so you can find it. When I had my 5 second scan Wednesday, mine was doing flips and bouncing back and forth lol.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay for both the Doppler arriving to both Angel and Holliems, and for the upcoming scan for Holliems! As Fairycat said post a video :)

Our babies have so much room in the womb right now. Mine was hard to find because it kept moving lol. When we're in the second trimester and it gets more cramped in there baby will be easy to find.


----------



## Holliems

Ugh I have to go to post office and pick up Doppler tomorrow. For some reason they don't think I live here!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I don't think my Doppler will arrive today, I checked the tracking and it was at a sorting facility a couple hours away at 2am , so idk I'm guessing Monday now since no mail on Sunday's. Maybe just maybe the postal service will be fast lol


----------



## AngelOb

I did end up hearing the heartbeat with it yesterday. It ended up being right in the middle. When I had my OH listen we would catch it for a few seconds then baby would move and I'd have to look again. Still crazy how much they move around in there. I'm going to wait for awhile until I use it again, I'm just grateful I found it.

Can't wait to hear how the scan goes Hollie!


----------



## Tanikins

Look at the teeny cuteness :cloud9:https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160130_180641_zpsgvymaszl.jpg


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awee Tani so adorable !!! 

I'm so lucky, my mom went and splurged on a bunch of maternity stuff. I feel guilty having it when I'm not even showing idk always afraid to jinx myself I suppose .


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Wahhhh the mail came today and no Doppler. I guess Monday is the day.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Those are so cute Tan!

1nce I hope your Doppler comes soon. I just got mine earlier this week and I'm already in love with it! Such a good feeling to know all is ok between appointments!


----------



## fairycat

How often do you guys use your doppler? Or plan to use them?


----------



## Holliems

I've used it everyday


----------



## Mrs W 11

1nce - that's so lovely of your mum to get you lots of maternity stuff, I guess she is excited! I am the same as you, I don't even believe in jinxing but still cant bring myself to get my mat stuff out of the loft or buy anything until I've had my scan. Still not date for the scan, just want it to hurry up!

Good luck with all of your dopplers ladies. I am not getting one but I cant wait to start feeling baby move. x


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am hoping the Doppler comes today!!


----------



## fairycat

I hope it comes today 1nce! 

I've been using mine every few days.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It says it's out for delivery! How long does it take you to find the HB? Unfortunately I won't get to use it till I get homeeee in like 7 hours lol


----------



## fairycat

It varies for me each time. First time it took about 10 minutes. Second time about 3 minutes. Third time 15 minutes. Fourth time 2 minutes.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I try to only use my Doppler once a week, unless I feel concerned.

I finally posted my Facebook announcement and already the negative comments are coming in. Nobody understands my situation (losses), why I want a big family after being an only child all my life, and I shouldn't have to explain myself. It is really none of their business why I want a big family. This is why I hate announcing on social media, yet if I don't, I hear about it when I don't tell them that I had another baby. I can't win! :(


----------



## Tanikins

:grr: lilmiss your 'friends' suck


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tell me about it, Tan. Sadly I don't even have that many 'friends' on Facebook.


----------



## TeeinAZ

People are such assholes when it comes to business that isn't theirs.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I agree. What they don't realize is that it was my news to share and I technically didn't have to share it. I could have just waited until birth to tell.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I tried out my Doppler! I felt like I heard the heartbeat but like I would lose it a second later kind of thing like my baby ran away lol. I'm going to try again later when DH is home.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

lilmisscaviar said:


> I try to only use my Doppler once a week, unless I feel concerned.
> 
> I finally posted my Facebook announcement and already the negative comments are coming in. Nobody understands my situation (losses), why I want a big family after being an only child all my life, and I shouldn't have to explain myself. It is really none of their business why I want a big family. This is why I hate announcing on social media, yet if I don't, I hear about it when I don't tell them that I had another baby. I can't win! :(

Ugh. Don't listen to them! We will be happy for you. A baby is always a blessing !


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Same here 1nce. As soon as I'd catch the hb he/she would flutter away. I could hear the swishing sounds on my Doppler from the baby moving.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I Felt a lot better when my friend (who is 30 weeks pregnant) said her midwife spent 20 minutes looking for the heartbeat the other day. and her baby is like 3 lbs already!


----------



## LilRed Mel

I must say that I'm a little jealous but so happy for you all that you get to listen to the hb (when you can find it). My first midwife appointment is this Friday and I'm hoping to hear a hb then. 

Sorry Lilmiss to hear about your negative and ungrateful friends, all our friends should be happy for us. 
I'm unsure whether to do a Facebook post at all.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I don't really like putting personal stuff on FB. I'm thinking of sending out a card to announce to family and friends. Kind of old school I guess, but I think it's nice.


----------



## LilRed Mel

1nceUponATime said:


> I don't really like putting personal stuff on FB. I'm thinking of sending out a card to announce to family and friends. Kind of old school I guess, but I think it's nice.

That's a really lovely idea.


----------



## Holliems

I'm so irritated. I called clinic for test results. They're in! But...lady who answered wouldn't give me effing results. I asked her to atleast look at gender and she wouldn't! Supposivly mw will call me back. Errr


----------



## TeeinAZ

1nce I think that's a great idea. I would love to receive an announcement like that! 

Hollie - Oh I would have been so upset. I hope you hear soon!!!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Holliems said:


> I'm so irritated. I called clinic for test results. They're in! But...lady who answered wouldn't give me effing results. I asked her to atleast look at gender and she wouldn't! Supposivly mw will call me back. Errr

Ugh I would be so frustrated. I think it's because receptionists aren't allowed to interpret results, they aren't qualified to. I hope the MW calls you back soon!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I really should have done that 1nce however I unfortunately don't have all the addresses of my long distance relatives. I messaged them and asked them for it but not all of them gave it to me, not sure why but some of them are weird about giving out their information online. I have relations living in Ohio, West Virginia, Florida, Arizona, Minnesota and New Jersey so it was much easier just writing one announcement on Facebook. I guess if they don't give me their address or phone number then they have no right to get mad at me if I don't let them know.

Hollie I think that is very maddening that they are taking so long to get your results back. I can't believe the lady wouldn't tell you when it was written down right in front of her, but I guess as 1nce said, some nurses won't give out information without the doctor's consent. I really hope they call you back and give you the results. I would love to know the gender :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I couldn't really find the heart beat today . I think the Doppler is making me nuts. Now I'm thinking there is no heart beat .


----------



## AngelOb

1nce baby is probably just hiding today. Don't worry too much about it and try again in a few days. I'm sure babes is just tucked away and doesn't want to come close enough for you to hear. Sometimes trained professionals can't find the heartbeat for a while, things will be perfect.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nce it is possible that the baby was sleeping. Maybe try eating something sugary and waiting about 15 minutes. Try angling the probe towards your uterus and pushing down a bit. Sometimes if the baby is sleeping it is difficult to find because they usually rest at the bottom of the uterus which is still tucked under your pubic bone. Dopplers don't work as well through bone.


----------



## Dragonfly

1nceUponATime said:



> I couldn't really find the heart beat today . I think the Doppler is making me nuts. Now I'm thinking there is no heart beat .

Thats exactly why I never got one of them it would mess with my head. 

I still havnt told my family. He told his and apparently they are disppointed in us. I have no idea why we are together 12 years, known each other for 20. 3 other kids, live together and dont ask them for a frigging thing. :shrug: I knew the reaction would be crap as never are they happy anyway. My ones are the same. So I am putting off saying as I really dont want to feel more crap. Lost over a stone in weight from nausea and inability to eat. Put myself on iron and improving. Constipation ! not had that in last 3 pregs. 
No scan apps yet but in next two weeks I think.


----------



## Tanikins

Im taking a friend for a reassurance scan today. There 8+3 and had a bit of bleeding. Im a bit nervous of what i say if the worse has happened. Im gonna be sat there all prego and fine and shes lost the most important thing to her

I mean im sure everythings fine but im gonna be the last person she wants


----------



## fairycat

I've had trouble finding the hb a couple of times. Baby moves so much at this point. When I was trying to show my MIL, baby was moving all over the place was just not having it! She only got to hear it faintly for about 2 seconds. Just try and not jump to conclusions and try again later :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Had my OB appointment. It was my first time with a male doctor and he took seriously a CUP worth of progesterone supplement buildup out of my vag.... I couldn't believe it. So painful and gross. Anyhow had a pap, peed in a cup, and then he did a quick ultrasound on an old machine to show the HB because even he says it's hard to find the HB on Doppler. And baby was so much bigger and sucking it's thumb! A little person is in me that I can't even feel sucking it's thumb ! Crazy. We will see more in depth on Friday at the NT screening.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tan how is your friend?


----------



## fairycat

Tanikins said:


> Im taking a friend for a reassurance scan today. There 8+3 and had a bit of bleeding. Im a bit nervous of what i say if the worse has happened. Im gonna be sat there all prego and fine and shes lost the most important thing to her
> 
> I mean im sure everythings fine but im gonna be the last person she wants

That's always hard :( I hope everything is ok with her!


----------



## Mrs W 11

1nce that's great news and so cute baby was sucking it's thumb!!! 

Dragonfly I'm the same about dopplers, my sister had one and spent Christmas Day in hospital because she thought she heard irregularity in the heartbeat (she didn't baby was fine and is now 6!!) sorry to hear about the reaction from family, their loss! 

Tanikins - hope your friend was ok?


----------



## Tanikins

Sorry should have updadted.

Everything was fine. We saw the hb flickering away :cloud9: ive only ever been to my own scans and whilst different it was still amazing to see it. I was so excited and she was ecstatic. Nobody wants to see blood when pregnant no matter the amount. She was also provisionally put forward 2 days, although that may change at the proper 12 week scan


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awesome! Glad your friend is OK, Tani.


----------



## fairycat

Tani - what a relief!!! I know how scary it is to see blood :(


----------



## fairycat

For those not in the fb group, here is my scan from yesterday. I wasn't supposed to get another one until 20 weeks, but I had some more spotting when using the bathroom and it was worrying me (after having a dream I was miscarrying). Doc didn't see any reason for the blood, so all is well! Baby kicked me hard and I felt it. I didn't realize what I've been feeling since 9 weeks has been baby kicks! It was so weird to see the baby moving, as it's been way too small to notice any movements before. I really wasn't expecting it - it was way cool and so creepy at the same time. I'm just glad it confirmed that I've been feeling kicks, because nobody believed me and said it was way too early. I told the doc and he said "Well, that's why!" lol

I'm sad we didn't get a good profile picture :( And I think this LO is going to have a full head of hair.. I mean look at the head already!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 2-3-16.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 1nceUponATime

fairycat said:


> For those not in the fb group, here is my scan from yesterday. I wasn't supposed to get another one until 20 weeks, but I had some more spotting when using the bathroom and it was worrying me (after having a dream I was miscarrying). Doc didn't see any reason for the blood, so all is well! Baby kicked me hard and I felt it. I didn't realize what I've been feeling since 9 weeks has been baby kicks! It was so weird to see the baby moving, as it's been way too small to notice any movements before. I really wasn't expecting it - it was way cool and so creepy at the same time. I'm just glad it confirmed that I've been feeling kicks, because nobody believed me and said it was way too early. I told the doc and he said "Well, that's why!" lol
> 
> I'm sad we didn't get a good profile picture :( And I think this LO is going to have a full head of hair.. I mean look at the head already!

Ugh that bleeding is so scary. I remember spotting 4-6 weeks and I thought for sure everything was over. I'm glad everything is OK. Isn't it crazy how much baby has grown! The dreams are scary too.. I swear at least once a week I have a miscarriage dream :-/ they are always so real! 

Happy 12 wks :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tani - Happy 14 weeks & happy second trimester !!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks 1nce! Totally crazy how fast baby grows!! This was my first miscarriage dream, but occasionally I'll have some not so good dreams. I've never had so many bad dreams in my life.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Me too. I'm hoping they stop... I'm hoping for a better night sleep in general. I wake up like 2-3 times at night, which makes for a very crabby day.


----------



## fairycat

Tell me about it! I had about a week of good sleep, and now I'm back to sleeping crappy again. If it's not getting up 4 times to pee, I'm waking up in the middle of the night for like 2 hours and can't get back to sleep. Last night I was awake from about 1:30am - 3:15ish. Ugh! I am so tired tonight. Been feeling nauseous again today, probably because I'm so exhausted from little sleep.

I really hope second trimester is as great as everybody makes it seem like it is.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My nausea came back too, Fairycat. I've been feeling gaggy all day. It sucks. I'm so ready for this sickness to be over!

I like how you wrote "look at that head already!" :rofl:

It is so weird how huge their heads are in the beginning compared to the rest of their body. I guess that's what makes them look so alien! Weird to think how much they're going to change by the time we see them at birth. I mean how their little bodies catch up and don't make their heads look as big as they once were.


----------



## fairycat

hehe, yes the head is huge! It's weird how they develop, and so fast! I swear it looks like there's a full head of hair already, even though it's too early. I keep imagining what baby looks like :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Had my 12 WK NT scan. Ultrasound tech said everything looked good. I was measuring 1 day ahead at 11 wks 6 days, and the nuchal fold was only like 1.2 which probably means very low chance of downs. There's a blood test and then a follow up blood test in a month, and so I won't get any official results for like everrrrr. Baby likes to suck it's thumb and doesn't move its hand the whole time lol. The ultrasound tech said we will have to buy the baby mittens because it's always touching it's face!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tanikins

Yay congrats 1nce. Great piccy &#128525;


----------



## fairycat

Baby is too cute!!! Glad everything went well :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm glad to hear your scan went well 1nce! Look at how big baby is already! You can already see the profile features :)

Fairycat I second that. It really is fun to wonder what the baby will look like and what kind of personality it will have.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

1once - so glad your scan went well! Gorgeous pics. I had my 12 week scan yesterday too and all went well. Baby was wriggling and dancing away. Measuring 3 days ahead and edd 16th August!


----------



## Tanikins

Yay congrats on a great scan mrs w


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Aww that's awesome news Mrs W


----------



## Dragonfly

My scan tomorrow. Not well at mo have a sore throat so dreading it getting worse as I have fibro too and illnesses kick that off. I could well miss my first scan :(


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Aww dragon, I hope everything goes ok! Feel better!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck at your scan dragonfly, hope you're feeling better x


----------



## Dragonfly

Got to first scan, seen my little jelly bean. Arms and legs all moving. Cute. No idea of size as they apparently dont do that in your first visit now but all good anyway. 28th Aug they calculated edd. I have app in march next time.


----------



## fairycat

I'm so glad all of us are having great scans :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Great news dragon fly!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats, Dragonfly! If they gave you an EDD, you should be able to look up an average measurement. So you're 4 days behind me, so 11+1 then for you which should be about 1.6 inches (4cm)?


----------



## Tanikins

Congrast dragon fly


----------



## Dragonfly

My parents know now, had to say . Didn't get a congrats, didn't get a thing. Thought at least my mum would have called me at least to shame me in her usual way but got nothing. Well his ones said they where disappointed in us. Great eh. Hard to feel excited when people are like that in your family. Not sure why either we dont ask a thing off them and they dont do a thing either.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

That's tough Dragonfly. I don't know why people feel it's their business to comment on others lives like that, especially when they've nothing to do with it. Maybe they are just in shock and they'll change their minds in a little bit? Either way, dont let what they say make you feel bad! You're having a baby! And that's a beautiful thing :).


----------



## Dragonfly

1nceUponATime said:


> That's tough Dragonfly. I don't know why people feel it's their business to comment on others lives like that, especially when they've nothing to do with it. Maybe they are just in shock and they'll change their minds in a little bit? Either way, dont let what they say make you feel bad! You're having a baby! And that's a beautiful thing :).

This is my 4th child, I been here before and never got a congrats out of them. They dont take anything to do with my kids anyway. They do birthday and xmas presents and thats it, no visits and my kids never been in their house. They live 4 mile from me lol. Too self interested for grand kids. Not sure what his ones problem is. I pay the frigging rent and bills here I get what I want myself. I dont rely on any one. :growlmad: because no ones ever there for me anyway. I think some people are just miserable. Been with my partner for 12 years now ffs. known him since high school and I aint young! :wacko: 

On other news I have hormonal rage, wonderful. Meaning I went mad at the teacher in my sons school for wanting to punish him because of his learning difficulties. Yes no barrier on my mouth when pregnant. I really should be locked up for 9 months or at least duck taped mouth. :growlmad:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wow... Dragonfly your family sounds a bit like my DH's. My mother always comes around to see us but my dad can be a complete arse sometimes. He always was though even when I was growing up, so it's nothing new and he always has something smart to say when we're expecting. At least he is in our lives and the grandkids' lives.

My DH's family, on the other hand, are just weird. I'm sorry but it had to be said. They live in the same town as we do (they can literally get to our house in like 5 minutes) but go a whole year without calling us and never even buy the kids anything for Christmas. They're very self-centered people. They don't like me because they always thought I was too good for their son. I never gave them that impression, it was just because we had a better house than they did so they thought my parents were rich and naturally that would make me a snob.

I've been with him 11 years now and they still don't want anything to do with us or their grandkids. It infuriates me how they are so into their own lives that they don't care about anyone else. Instead of being in their lives, their impression is "well why do they need us when his MIL takes care of them?" It shouldn't be that way. Unfortunately that's how some people are.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Some people are so selfish! It makes me so mad for you guys. I'm really lucky, we both have really small families and we have our differences with either side but everyone gets along and I love my MIL... Maybe even weirdly oddly more than my own mom, she's just everything I wanted in my mom that my mom couldn't be. But both sides are very giving. We don't really have dads , DHs passed away and mine lives across country and only talks to me long enough to drive me insane... So we are lucky that our moms are so helpful. But it makes me angry that other people have crappy relatives like that! You guys deserve better!


----------



## Tanikins

Wow dragonfly you folks sound just amazing. You deffo dont need that in your life. Baby doesnt need them


----------



## fairycat

Sorry you are going through that with the parents Dragonfly. I just don't understand people sometimes. Babies really are miracles, how can somebody NOT be excited for that??? 

I have no filter or tolerance in pregnancy either. I usually keep my mouth shut, but I'm finding it very hard to do right now too.


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Told my mum today! She didn't believe me at first and seemed quite disappointed. She said she thought I was going to sort my driving and go on holiday and get be in work. I assured her it will still all be done. After we got off the phone and I sent her the scan picture she seemed to have picked up a little excitement. She will come round she just has her concerns because of my past experiences.


----------



## Tanikins

For anyone not on the fb group

Well after an episode of bleeding and being told my hcg was low and i was gonna miscarry. I can hapily say baby is fine and my doctor is a douche
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160210_150041_zpsel7qqqih.jpg


----------



## Dragonfly

fairycat said:


> Sorry you are going through that with the parents Dragonfly. I just don't understand people sometimes. Babies really are miracles, how can somebody NOT be excited for that???
> 
> I have no filter or tolerance in pregnancy either. I usually keep my mouth shut, but I'm finding it very hard to do right now too.

It really is hard. It took me ages to calm down after the school stuff with my son. I was out for blood. Usually I am laid back scary or tearing head of scary to any one who wrongs my kids especially. 



Tanikins said:


> Wow dragonfly you folks sound just amazing. You deffo dont need that in your life. Baby doesnt need them

We think its a good thing they have little contact by their own choice. They are too busy shopping, eating out and holidaying to care. When they do come for the birthdays the visit is awkward, the kids are stand offish and wanting to get away from them. They are barging at everything they are unhappy about with the kids. And my mum is trying to force hugs on them and they know they dont have too so they dont. So they are ill reared to her and she thinks thats rude. Like I was trying to get my printer working and my toddler was at it in front of my dad pressing stuff and I could not see that, I said to my dad why he didnt say something and I get the answer "not my responsibility" I got that from when I had my first when I once asked if they would watch him while i made a sandwich. :wacko: Very odd way to act. I never go out any where so I never had a baby sitter but going to the next room they cant even watch a toddler. They let one of my kids fall once and left him at their feet while they where looking at smart phones and said again wasnt their problem. 

Thankful my gran took a lot to do with raising of me. They are very self centred people. Sorry for ranting. I will never understand them and further more never ever will I act like they do towards my kids, if my child is having a baby to his partner I will be pleased , life changes and there is nothing you can do about it but embrace the change and take it as it comes. Being bitter is a waste of time especially when you dont control someone elses life.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tanikins said:


> For anyone not on the fb group
> 
> Well after an episode of bleeding and being told my hcg was low and i was gonna miscarry. I can hapily say baby is fine and my doctor is a douche
> https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160210_150041_zpsel7qqqih.jpg

Omg I'm so sorry that happened to you! For starters, your HCG should be "low" ... At the stage you are at, your hcg should have peaked and now gone back lower, what a stupid doctor, and how mean of them to say that ! I'm glad baby is OK! And baby is cute by the way :)


----------



## fairycat

Baby is a girl! <3


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats! so jealous you all know. They wont tell you here. I always ask too, Depends who you get in scan.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awesome fairycat!! I scheduled a private ultrasound 3 weeks from today to try to find out gender :)


----------



## kittylady

I'm looking forward to my first scan on the 24th. Doctors like to give a worst case scenario but I'm glad we don't test hcg levels in the uk. Sounds like unnecessary stress.


----------



## Tanikins

kittylady said:


> I'm looking forward to my first scan on the 24th. Doctors like to give a worst case scenario but I'm glad we don't test hcg levels in the uk. Sounds like unnecessary stress.

I am in the uk. Ive no idea why they tested :/


----------



## Dragonfly

There is a facebook group?


----------



## Tanikins

Yeah august 2016 watermelons. You may need to message fairy for info. She added us


----------



## Dragonfly

Tanikins said:


> Yeah august 2016 watermelons. You may need to message fairy for info. She added us

I cant find that on facebook.


----------



## Tanikins

Its a private group. Ill put a message on fb for fairy to sort you out &#128077;


----------



## fairycat

Dragonfly - it's a private group, you have to add me to facebook, and then I will be able to add you to the group. It won't let me private message you. Find me on fb - Amy Hernandez. My profile picture is our dog and the What to Expect When You're Expecting book.


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

fairycat said:


> Dragonfly - it's a private group, you have to add me to facebook, and then I will be able to add you to the group. It won't let me private message you. Find me on fb - Amy Hernandez. My profile picture is our dog and the What to Expect When You're Expecting book.

I have added you too! I'm Kirsty Bennett. Please add me to the group &#128513;


----------



## fairycat

Added :)


----------



## Tanikins

So my scan today was quick but so relieved that everything is fine. No signs of bleeding and all swabs came back clear.

And to top things off my placenta is posterior :happydance: i had anterior so im really happy about this


----------



## Dragonfly

Having a sick day today. Threw up this morning and about to again. Cant wait to get past this part.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm so tired all the time. I really want this to go away. Nausea is getting better (although I didn't have much to begin with) ... I'm in that weird stage I guess I still don't feel pregnant, I'm not showing or anything, still just feel bloated lol if I had a baby bump I think I wouldn't question if everything was okay as much.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am too fat to see a bump yet lol but i feel movement .


----------



## Tanikins

I look like pregnant in clothes but naked i can just look fat. I have an awful mummy over hang from my 1st pregnancy


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!! :wave: I would love to join the group! I am due August 1 with baby #2! My son is currently 17 months old. I had a dr appt. yesterday and scheduled my gender ultrasound for March 17! St. Patty's Day! I'll be 20w3d when i find out. I also had my blood test done to see if the baby has any birth defects. Obviously praying that comes back good. Hoping to get to know you all.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Welcome babydust :) I can't wait to find out what I'm having either! My anatomy scan isn't until 20 weeks but I scheduled a private one hoping to see at 16 weeks.


----------



## Tanikins

Hey babydust

Im literally dying to find out. Our gender scan is 24th feb :dance:

Had my 16 week appt today. Baby is fab and heartbeat is amazing


----------



## babydust818

Omg girls it is SO HARD being so close to finding out the gender but having to wait! lol. I am more anxious this time than the first. I knew in my heart my first was a boy but this time I am torn. I am so jealous you get to find out so soon tanikins and 1nce.


----------



## MummaMoo

Can I pop in and say hi, dip my toe in the water of this group?
I had my scan yesterday, thinking I was due 1st September, but am officially due 28th August. 
Hello to all the August ladies!

https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412201813.jpg

Giving a little wave https://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1366/13637867/24431795/412201812.jpg


----------



## Tanikins

Hey momma. Great pics &#128077;


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome momma! 

I'm going to find out gender too this time, was team yellow with my dd. I've had a harmony test done as my combined test came back higher risk for Down's. Really worrying but the good bit is we will know gender within a week!!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Welcome momma and babydust. 
I'm really happy for the beautiful scans. I had mine on Monday. 
The nt scan was 3.1 and I received a phone call this morning to say my combined test came back with a High risk for Down's. 
I'm so worried but am trying to think positive. My OH and I will see a consultant tomorrow morning to find out more details. 
Mrs W I hope the harmony test gives some reassurance.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi, babydust and mumma! Beautiful scan, mumma!

Mrs. W and Lilred - I'm so sorry that your tests came back with a higher risk. Fingers crossed the secondary tests come back clear. Hopefully you won't have too long to wait to find out. 

Afm - I am now 13 weeks, so hello 2nd tri!!i guess at 14 weeks I will definitely be in the 2nd tri but most websites say 13 weeks. Had my NT scan on Monday and results came back normal/negative combined with my blood tests. Phew! Here is the scan pic. It was amazing to be able to see the baby in such detail! All pics before were kinda hard to see, or just not detailed. Not sure when we'll get to find out if it's a boy or girl, but my next appointment is March 1!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tanikins

Sorry the test have come back high risk for you both. High risk doesnt mean difinate though. Hope you both get some answers soon


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Freaking out. I was at work and I went to the bathroom and there was brown blood all over my pantyliner. I called the doctor who called me back and he said everything is "probably okay" and that I should call in the morning and try to get seen just in case. So now, I'm left waiting in this horrifying anxiety.


----------



## MummaMoo

1nce - brown doesn't usually mean bad news. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies, 

My bloods also came back high risk, so I have my follow up at the fetal assessment on Tuesday, where they will do a detailed scan and then let me know, if I need to have the amniocentesis. 

I am not looking forward to that, and I am very nervous.

Will asl see the sex of baby on tuesday.


----------



## AngelOb

Hi ladies, it's been awhile since I've been on here (gone for two weeks on the homefront so haven't checked in). I'm sorry about everyone who got high risk results, my fingers are crossed all comes out ok in the end. They can never be 100% until after they run a full genome with amniocentisis.

AFM one more day until 13 weeks and I think I'm counting 13w3d as second trimester so I'm thrilled to be almost there :)


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thank you Ladies. 1nce I have my fingers crossed for you that all is okay. And for tymeg and mrs W too. 
I opted to have CVS testing. And will hopefully have some news of those test results in a weeks time. I'm just trying to stay positive.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies

1once, try not to worry Hun, you're past the 12 week stage so the chances of it being anything to worry about are slim. Brown blood is probably just old blood coming out as your uterus grows and stretches. Hope all goes ok when you see the dr. X

Lilred and Tymeg, sorry to hear you both had higher risk for Down's in your combined tests too. What were your risk numbers? Mine was 1 in 110 so the chances of Down's are still less than 1% but I know someone is that 1 and I'm so frightened it might be my baby. What were the factors that increased your risk? Mine were that I am 35 and I had a low Papp a hormone. I decided to have the harmony test as its 99% accurate and if I come back low risk, I've the same risk as anyone else who is pregnant and low risk on the NHS test. Good luck with your cvs lilred. I hope that all 3 of us get the all clear. X


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hi everyone, sorry haven't updated. I went for an appt Friday and everything is okay the doctor said. He said sometimes u just bleed for no reason, he said it was my cervix and could be anything and he wasn't worried at all. Right after that we left for a weekend getaway vacation and haven't had a chance to update. Thank god for this vacation though, it's been a total stress reliever . Thanks for the support ladies. 

I'm sorry to those who are coming back high risk :-/ you are all in my prayers and I hope further testing comes back in your favor! I don't get my NT results for a while because they do the bloodwork twice for whatever reason a month apart.


----------



## babydust818

Mrs. W & Mel my thoughts are with you girls. I am sending many positive vibes your way. :heart:

Mumma congrats on moving up into August! Woohoo!! Your pics are great.

ksquared welcome to 2nd tri! So jealous of your scan!!

I am so looking forward to my scan in March. I've had 1 ultrasound and that was at 7.5 weeks. Baby looked like a tiny peanut then. Not really feeling much movement yet. Which is expected.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thanks babydust and 1nce. 
1nce I'm glad your scan went well. 

Mrs W: my risk is 1 in 7. Which was a big shock. As would of been your result. My free hcg was high and I have a low Papp-A. I'm 30. It's strange how they come up with the risk factors. The nt measurement was 3.1.
I'm just trying to think positive and whatever is meant to be will be. 
Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Dragonfly

Only thing in my bloods was no MMR which they sent me a letter about. Think I am in second tri now at 13 week.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yay second trimester :)


----------



## Tanikins

1nceUponATime said:


> Hi everyone, sorry haven't updated. I went for an appt Friday and everything is okay the doctor said. He said sometimes u just bleed for no reason, he said it was my cervix and could be anything and he wasn't worried at all. Right after that we left for a weekend getaway vacation and haven't had a chance to update. Thank god for this vacation though, it's been a total stress reliever . Thanks for the support ladies.
> 
> I'm sorry to those who are coming back high risk :-/ you are all in my prayers and I hope further testing comes back in your favor! I don't get my NT results for a while because they do the bloodwork twice for whatever reason a month apart.

I had some bright red bleeding and a sore looking cervix. All swabs and scan came back inconclusive. So i guess some times it does happen. Nobody wants to see blood though


----------



## tymeg

With my 1st pregnancy, I had the NT Scan done, and all was well, as I was under a fertility specialist, I have PCOS, and struggled to fall pregnant with my 1st one, after almost 10 years. I had her in 2014.
My husband passed away 3 months later, 

Now, I fell pregnant naturally out of the blue, no treatments, no nothing, was completely unexpected.

My gynae did not want me to do the full scan and told me, that we should 1st do the blood work, if something is wrong he will send me for the scan.

Lo and behold blood work came back high risk, but I dont know what was wrong in the blood work.....

Tomorrow I have the scan, and then the dr will decide whether or not an amniocentesis will be done, I am scared out of my mind, just praying that all is well.


----------



## Tanikins

Is it wednesday yet. Im so impatient lmao


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> Hi everyone, sorry haven't updated. I went for an appt Friday and everything is okay the doctor said. He said sometimes u just bleed for no reason, he said it was my cervix and could be anything and he wasn't worried at all. Right after that we left for a weekend getaway vacation and haven't had a chance to update. Thank god for this vacation though, it's been a total stress reliever . Thanks for the support ladies.
> 
> I'm sorry to those who are coming back high risk :-/ you are all in my prayers and I hope further testing comes back in your favor! I don't get my NT results for a while because they do the bloodwork twice for whatever reason a month apart.

Glad everything is ok!! I had a spurt of bleeding here and there for 2-3 weeks and freaked me out something awful too. Doc thankfully couldn't find a reason either. I wondered if it had anything to do with the placenta forming and/or taking over. Or maybe just a popped blood vessel in the cervix.


----------



## LilRed Mel

I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow tymeg. Fingers crossed &#127799;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks fairycat :) 

Tani- it's wednesdayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Arrrrrrgh 2.5hrs till gender time. Tikes on a go slow today


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tani did you find out!!??


----------



## MummaMoo

Anyone feeling much movement yet?

I swear the last couple of nights I've felt the baby flip-flopping about in there. Kind of makes my stomach feel like I'm on a boat in choppy waters!


----------



## Tanikins

Sorry for the late update . were having our 2nd boy 
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160224_185929_zpslq4biwto.jpg


----------



## Dragonfly

I felt movement for past 3 weeks and once with my hand. I felt all mine early on. Mine are always very bouncy and active. Scan next week and hope I dont get the bug thats working through the kids at the mo.


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies, 

Sorry for the late post,

After getting counselling, the dr finally did the scan, and advised that from the scan alone she is 90% sure baby is completely normal, 

What triggered the high risk, was my Pab B was high and the hcg was low, 

She wanted to do the amnio, but I said no, as the risk of miscarriage was higher than the risk of having down syndrome.

I have a 1 in 756 chance,

So now I have to go tomorrow to have blood drawn for the harmony / genesis test and that i will get the results next week.

And ITS A BOY!!!!

I have been feeling him move for a while now, i can literelly feel him on the outside of my tummy, 

He is a big boy,


----------



## tymeg

A pic of our peanut :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







-20w_1_21.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awwww ladies I'm so happy to hear your happy news :) :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tanikins - Congrats on having a boy!!

1nce - How are you doing lovely?

Tymeg - That's brilliant news, so happy for you! So sorry to hear that you lost your husband just after your dd was born, you have been through so much, that must have been very hard. Congrats though on this baby and so gad all looks ok! 

Mumma moo - Yes I have started feeling the odd squirm and light poke. At first I wasn't sure if it was baby I could feel but yesterday and today I am certain! Its lovely isn't it! So excited for it to get more and more!!

So my harmony test came back as failed :( was really shocked but apparently they suspect a vanishing twin and since the dna of both embryos is in my blood they wont test in case of a false positive. We have decided to wait and see what the 20 week scan brings as they should highlight any abnormalities there. I also bought a Doppler last night for peace of mind and heard the beautiful, magical little heart beating away!!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Naw congrats Tanikins a little boy! 
I'm very happy for your news Tymeg. And that you didn't have to have an amnio. &#128522;
Sorry to hear that the Harmony test failed Mrs W. The waiting for the 20 week scan will be a tough one. But my fingers are crossed all is well. 

I had a detailed scan before the CVS. Everything looked great. The CVS was painful. The risk is unchanged though at 1 in 7 and I hope to get the initial results back tomorrow. I'm hopefull all will be okay.


----------



## Tanikins

Tymeg - glad all is ok

Mrs w - hoping the 20 week gives you answers

Afm - a customer at work asked about baby and then said "oh well better look next time" i went spare. How dare someone just dismiss my little man like that. Gender disappoint meant is clearly not an issue


----------



## kittylady

I've been put back 4 days so I am now due 26/08 (UK), it's ironic really as my first was born the 26/07 and my second was born the 26/09. 

We are off to a special music work shop for early years today at an arts centre and its lead by an child music specialist for my 3 and 1 year olds. 

We are also looking for a 7 seater as I regularly take my mil and mother out (neither can drive) and my husband (who hasn't passed his test yet but will be by the time this pregnancy is over or I'll kill him :haha:). I'm really suprised by the amount of 7 seaters that say they support isofix but because they have underfloor storage can't have the support leg. We are looking at fords today (smax and galaxy) because at least they will provide a filler so we can use our car seats as we are extended rear facing both our older two as well. At least the newer used fords do have 3 isofix points. I've got rid of my old seat as we weren't expecting another so I will have to get a new baby seat at some point as well.

I am well into nesting mode (tend to have it in second tri in all of my pregnancies as my husband reminded me) and spent 2 hours scrubbing the kitchen and then fell into bed exhausted. 

I'm also obsessing over nub and skull theories at the moment. I really want a little boy (though I would of course love a girl) because we have 2 girls but I just feel like its not a very good angle and I can see two possible nubs, one looks girly and one looks boyish. I also think the skull looks boyish but it could just be me hoping :haha: I want to upload it but I cant scan it and I dont have a phone right now but I'm going to try to use my husbands phone later to upload it.

Oh and my GTT test came back clear, I am not diabetic.


----------



## kittylady

Congrats tymeg xx we would love a boy with this one but I'll probably get another girl, we will find out this time hopefully at 20 weeks though. I'm moving house and I want to sort things out in advance.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mrs w- im sorry your test came back as failed, thats awful ! Im sure everything is OK though. Hopefully everything will be OK once you have the scan. 

I haven't felt any movement yet really. Sometimes I have gas or something I think and I think to myself maybe it's that but there's nothing I could tell you for sure that would say it's a baby lol

Also I'm just starting to notice i am getting a bit fatter. Not really a baby bump, maybe a food baby lol but starting to feel changes in my abdomen and stuff. Also been crampy and stiff this week :-/ and if I get up really fast or turn over fast in bed I get like a sharp quick pain.


----------



## AngelOb

Once: I've been getting those same pains, I think it's round ligament from what I've read, just uterus stretching to make room for babes. I'm really wanting to feel baby move but it's still so early...

AFM doctor's appointment went well, heartrate was 150 and I go back in about 3 weeks to get blood drawn for second trimester screening. I didn't do the first but I think I would rather know now so if anything were to be wrong I could prepare myself. I'm more so looking forward to my scan in 5 weeks when I can find out the gender :)


----------



## fairycat

Wow Mrs W, that's quite a surprise! I'm sorry you couldn't get the info you wanted.

I've been getting some of that round ligament pain too, it hurts so bad!! I always have to brace myself when I sneeze or cough. 

I feel movements here and there. Yesterday when I was drinking my coffee, she was kicking away! I seem to only feel the hard kicks, unless I'm complete still and paying attention, then I can feel little rumbly feelings that aren't gas. I can't think about it too much or it completely freaks me out.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I don't think I'm gonna make it until my 16 week scan I have planned (a week from Saturday). I'm going to die of anticipation. I wanna see my baby ALL THE TIME lol. Am I nuts?


----------



## Tanikins

1nceUponATime said:


> I don't think I'm gonna make it until my 16 week scan I have planned (a week from Saturday). I'm going to die of anticipation. I wanna see my baby ALL THE TIME lol. Am I nuts?

Nope. Id love a little window. Untill the kicks become an everyday thing its sometimes hard to not be worried about everything being ok


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> I don't think I'm gonna make it until my 16 week scan I have planned (a week from Saturday). I'm going to die of anticipation. I wanna see my baby ALL THE TIME lol. Am I nuts?

Nope! I feel the same way. I had an emergency scan at 12 weeks and my next isn't until 20 weeks which is 5 weeks away :( I'm jealous of you!! Lol. I want to see baby again so bad. Had another emergency appt yesterday and was really disappointed I didn't get one.


----------



## LilRed Mel

I hope everything is okay fairycat with the emergency appointments. 

I got the initial CVS results back y'day. I'm really relieved that my baby doesn't have Down's, Edwards or Patau Syndrome. 
I cried with relief and joy. 
And I'm having a BOY!! 
It's my first child so myself and my DH are just so thrilled and happy. 

Thank you for all your thoughts.


----------



## Tanikins

So pleased to hee baby is ok lilred. Congrats on a boy :cloud9:


----------



## Tanikins

For any non facebookers what do you think

Girls humour me here. Oh isnt convinced baby is a boy. And tbh during the scan whilst he was moving around i was pretty sure it was a girl. Now im no expert and if sono says boy then ill believe him. 

The pic looks like it could be attached to cord. Now oh has he 2nd guessing so any opinions would be greats
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160224_185929_zpslq4biwto_edit_1456589441145_zps8ixeqpwu.jpg
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160227_165110_zpsrsakcjy0.jpg
https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/20160227_165203_zpsvot1tlou.jpg


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Kitty I feel the same as you. Apparently there are lots of us who are having our third and really want a boy. I feel mine is going to be a girl though, I don't know why. I guess half is because of my strong female line and also because of Ramzi's theory. My first ultrasound showed that the placenta is anterior, which usually means a girl. I want another boy because DS was the only boy born in my family since the 1980s and all of my cousins have girls so there are no boys for DS to play with.

Mrs. W - So sorry to hear about the test results. Hopefully everything is ok and that their theory about the vanishing twin is correct. I know that nobody likes to lose a baby, whether singleton or twins, but it is better to have one healthy baby than none at all. :hugs2:

Angel and Lilred - Glad to hear everything went well!

1nce - I'm with you there. I couldn't wait for my anatomy scan either so I booked a private ultrasound for this coming Tuesday. Probably won't be as accurate but I want to know as soon as possible lol. I'll probably jinx myself for getting an early gender scan and be like Tani, unsure of whether the tech was correct.

I know, I know. Shame on me after saying I didn't want to know gender at all until birth... I'm a gutless flip flopper :blush:

No, really. I want to know because I want to feel more attached to this baby. After three losses, it is hard to feel attached without worrying that something may go wrong at any time. I also want the baby to have a name instead of just referring to it as "the baby". I already told my doctor I wanted to wait until birth, which is why I'm having the private ultrasound done. The place I'm going to has a high accuracy rate of predicting gender from 14 weeks onwards and if they can't figure it out, they'll have me come back for free. Can't beat that! But to the professionals... aka the hospital and my doc... I'm still team yellow.


----------



## LilRed Mel

My placenta is low anterior Lilmiss so you could still have a boy. 
All the best for the scan on Tuesday. :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

That gives me hope, Lilred! :) I mean, don't get me wrong, I won't be disappointed if it is a girl. After all I've went through, as long as it is a healthy baby, that's all that matters. I'll be happy either way since this is our miracle rainbow.


----------



## babydust818

LilRed Mel said:


> I hope everything is okay fairycat with the emergency appointments.
> 
> I got the initial CVS results back y'day. I'm really relieved that my baby doesn't have Down's, Edwards or Patau Syndrome.
> I cried with relief and joy.
> And I'm having a BOY!!
> It's my first child so myself and my DH are just so thrilled and happy.
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughts.

That is wonderful news!! So happy for you! Were they able to tell you're having a boy based on your blood work?


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thank you babydust. 
When they test the cells from the placenta they count the chromosomes and take a look more closely at the sex chromosomes. 
The next results I'm waiting for is a full karyotype. Where they will look at every chromosome to see if there is an abnormality. But I'm super hopeful that the those results will be fine. :) 
They did take bloods but I believe they were to check my afp, hcg, Papp-a etc. 

Exactly Lilmisscaviar, every baby is a blessing. Fingers crossed for you that all goes well.


----------



## tymeg

I had my blood test done on friday, which is called the genesis, they send it to London and I will have results in 5 days time.

They test for any and all abnormalities.

Hoping all comes back negative.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lilred- congrats so happy for you :) :) 

We finally announced our pregnancy and everyone is so happy for us, it felt like a weekend long celebration! Everyone wanted to go out to eat and talk about it and was so excited :)

My anticipation is killing me for Saturday! Hoping everything is developed enough to see and baby is in a good position to see the gender ! 

5 more days!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad your announcement went well 1nce and good luck for your next appointment!


----------



## fairycat

I'm glad everyone was excited about your announcement! I bet you are so relieved to finally be able to be open about it.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely to see lots of good news here!!

1nce - glad your announcement went well and that everyone was so exciting, I love how 'special' pregnant ladies are treated!! Good luck for your gender scan!

Lilred- so glad your results came back all clear and big congrats on being team blue!!

Tymeg - good luck with your results. 5 days isn't too long to wait. Fingers crossed. Will you find out gender too? 

Lilmisscavier - think your gender scan was today? Hope you were able to find out and looking forward to your update!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I can't wait till the genders start rolling in from everyone.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My motherly intuition was correct this time... we are officially team :pink:


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congrats Lilmiss. Fantastic news.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww congrats lillmiss!! X


----------



## tymeg

Mrs W 11 said:



> Lovely to see lots of good news here!!
> 
> 1nce - glad your announcement went well and that everyone was so exciting, I love how 'special' pregnant ladies are treated!! Good luck for your gender scan!
> 
> Lilred- so glad your results came back all clear and big congrats on being team blue!!
> 
> Tymeg - good luck with your results. 5 days isn't too long to wait. Fingers crossed. Will you find out gender too?
> 
> Lilmisscavier - think your gender scan was today? Hope you were able to find out and looking forward to your update!!


Hey, I think i did announce that it was a BOY, a few days ago at the fetal assessment scan.... :winkwink:


----------



## AngelOb

Yay for everyone who has found out genders! I am impatiently waiting to know. Only about 5 more weeks. The doctor told me we'll do bloods for the 2nd trimester screen on Mar 17 and I'll know about 2-2 1/2 weeks after that!!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congratulations Tymeg. 

And all the best AngelOb, the wait is a tough one. Are there any baby shows or events you could go to to help make the time fly? I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Dragonfly

My dates changed to 7th sep now as baby measures smaller. Which I dont think is right as I have conception dates here anyway. But probably smaller baby just. I remember them saying this on my sons who came out not so small in the end.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Dragonfly, baby should catch up. I wouldn't go by the ultrasound. I have the opposite problem. My babies measure bigger than average. I know exactly when I ovulated from charting and opks, yet my doctor still insisted upon moving up my due date because the baby measured bigger at each scan. My due date started at August 28th, now it is at August 18th. I know I can't be that far along. I don't even think they should even mess with the due date after the first scan.


----------



## Dragonfly

I gave them the wrong period dates! eeek . I checked on my diary app as I didn't use my old phone for a long time and realized it was a week out so no wonder the baby was a week smaller. I think I am still sep 1st according to some random internet calculator . But they need to change theirs. Surprised they didnt take conception date to work this out as I have that.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ultrasounds are so hard to tell dragonfly. My friends due date has moved a couple times. She's 33wks and at her last one they moved her ahead two weeks, but she's gotta chubba baby in there. They are estimating him at 9lbs for delivery lol ! 

Hey when did everyone tell their work they were pregnant? Or when do you plan to? I've been at my place for almost a year but I recently just became full time in January after graduation, prior to that I was an intern. I was planning on telling people next week, but I almost want to keep it a secret forever... I'm afraid that I'll lose my job or they'll be mad at me idk I doubt that's the case but me just being crazy.


----------



## Tanikins

Here we get a date at our 12 week scan and it doesnt change after that. Even if baby measures big/small.

I told my boss after my 1st scan (turned out to be 10+5). He had already guessed though butbi wanted to see a hb before going public


----------



## fairycat

I told all of work at 10 weeks after we told family and friends. There was really no reason to keep it a secret as everything looked great and the doc had no concerns. I told my supervisors right when I found out due to what happened in the previous pregnancy. I had just transferred within the office, so wanted them to be in the loop if anything happened again, or if I needed to call off for morning sickness. Didn't want them thinking I just call off to call off. But I barely did, so it was ok anyway.

If you lose your job due to being pregnant, they will have a very serious lawsuit on their hands. Just sayin.


----------



## Dragonfly

I still havnt bothered saying it on facebook, only fam know. I was going to wait till big scan and maybe say it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had to tell my boss as soon as the pee dried on the stick because I suffer from HG and have to take my maternity leave at the beginning of pregnancy rather than the end since I get too sick to work. If I didn't get HG I probably wouldn't have said anything until at least 12 weeks.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Well, we are having a baby GIRL! It took a while to find because there was so much cord between her legs, but finally got the money shot! I was glad to see my baby and how much she has grown too, it's crazy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats 1nce! Welcome to team :pink:

I had the same problem at my scan. The cord kept getting in the way and then the tech double checked to make sure it was indeed a girl. She must have for sure been a "she" because they never asked me to come back for confirmation.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

She said she was really sure it was a she, but we had to wait for a while to get the good shot.


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats on a girl 1nce! I'm crossing my fingers I'll be team pink as well but still have a whole 5 weeks left. I told my boss at 5 weeks when I found out, I just wanted to have everything in the open because I had to take time off when I had my loss a year ago so I didn't want it to come as a shock. Thank goodness things are perfect but that was the reason I said something. Also found out a co-worker is due a day after me with her second so it's cool we can talk about it and we're at the same point in our pregnancies.


----------



## kittylady

I don't currently work but I'm sure I was 8 weeks with the first, days after I'd been promoted to supervisor and 12 with the second. With this one we haven't told my husband's work yet as a lot of big things are happening and we don't want added complications. I'm quiet happy for this one to be quiet as to avoid comments about having a boy (we have 2 girls and don't know the gender of this baby yet) or comments about having a 3rd.


----------



## MummaMoo

Happy Mother's Day watermelons!
https://dl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1106/1106241cyq8lup5ij.gif


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congratulations 1nce!


----------



## fairycat

Congrats on the girl!!!


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies

I got my results back, and baby is 100% perfect and normal... I am so relieved....


----------



## LilRed Mel

That's fantastic news Tymeg. 
Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. It's such a weight off your shoulders.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks guys! 

Congrats tymeg!


----------



## fairycat

Yay so happy to hear tymeg!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So what's everyone thinking for names ?? 

Me and hubby are between two names and stuck between two middle names as well. I told him he can decide kind of lol but I'm impatient. We talked about baby names for like three years minimum.... I wanna name her already haha!


----------



## Tanikins

Scan day.

1nce atm were thinking tyler. We'll probs change though :haha:


----------



## fairycat

We're having trouble with a name too. We have the nickname picked out, just need to decide on a given name to go with it. The one we had picked out is sounding just way too long to go with our last name. Her nickname is Lexie, middle name June after my grandmother <3


----------



## LilRed Mel

My husband and I have decided on Jonathan. It's traditional after DH's grandfather's name (John).
We have decided on a middle name too but are unsure if we will have two middle names. DH has two middle names. 
I wanted to have a back-up name, but we can't decide on what name.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awww I love the names!

Good luck at your scan Tani !!! 

We are stuck between Phoebe and Lily for first names. The whole time we said if we had a girl, Phoebe was the name. Lily was a back up name we liked. Then, my DH finds out its a girl and he's like.... I like Lily better lol . 

We are stuck between Jane and Jaymes as middle name. I really like Jaymes, and I know it's a boys name, but I just think it sounds so much better. But hubby doesn't want her to get made fun of or something. I was trying to rack my brain for a time when someone even asked me for a middle name lol but I sorta kinda understand is point... It doesn't stop me from wanting it. 

Opinions!?


----------



## Tanikins

Weve not e en discussed middle names. It'll probs be paul though


----------



## lilmisscaviar

We were between quite a few names but have decided on Skylar Grace.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Some lovely names here girls! Fairy I love Lexie! Can't wait to find out what we're having x


----------



## fairycat

Thanks Mrs W!

1nce - We had Lily picked out for a couple years, until everyone around us starting naming their babies Lily. I love the name Lily! You can have your own little Lilypad :)

lilmiss - Grace is my other grandmother's middle name - love that too <3


----------



## babydust818

1nceUponATime said:


> Awww I love the names!
> 
> Good luck at your scan Tani !!!
> 
> We are stuck between Phoebe and Lily for first names. The whole time we said if we had a girl, Phoebe was the name. Lily was a back up name we liked. Then, my DH finds out its a girl and he's like.... I like Lily better lol .
> 
> We are stuck between Jane and Jaymes as middle name. I really like Jaymes, and I know it's a boys name, but I just think it sounds so much better. But hubby doesn't want her to get made fun of or something. I was trying to rack my brain for a time when someone even asked me for a middle name lol but I sorta kinda understand is point... It doesn't stop me from wanting it.
> 
> Opinions!?

My friend's daughter's middle name is Jaymes!! I think it's unique and pretty!


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies hope your all doing well. I have my 20 week scan appointment booked now for the 11th April, it seems so far but I know with everything going on at the moment it'll be here before I have a chance to sit down. Someone asked me if I knew the sex and I said I'll hopefully find out the 11 Apr and she asked me if that was when I was due. When she found out I'm 16 weeks she told me I'm huge, way to make me feel good about myself there lady :dohh:


----------



## fairycat

My 20 week scan is April 6. I am so excited to see Lexie again!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Loving the baby names. Right now is so exciting for all of us because we're finding out the gender and figuring out names. My 20 week scan and gender reveal is on Thursday the 17!! I can't wait. I've been wrecking my brains out guessing lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

My 20 week appt is the 29th! I hope mine is still a girl lol I'm kind of nervous about that haha


----------



## tymeg

The specialist said there was no need for me to have the 20 week appointment because I basically had the 20 week scan at 18 weeks, when they did the Genesis test etc.

I go for a check up again on the 5th April, 23 weeks.

My gynae said I am picking up weight fast I picked up 6kgs, 

He says I need to stop having breakfast and fizzy drinks and juice all together and no dairy..... Argh....


----------



## fairycat

Stop having breakfast?? I would get a new doctor if one told me to stop eating breakfast, that's the most important meal of the day!

I'm worried we'll see a penis on our girl too at our scan. I opted to do my scan at 21 weeks so we can get the next doc appt in with it. I think it has something to do with insurance. I'm nervous, because the tech is doing the ultrasound and I don't like her. When the doc does it, he points out all the parts and explains things - this lady doesn't say a word and is done in less than 5 mins. I hope it's different this time with an actual baby.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yikes Tymeg I agree with fairy I definitely wouldn't give up breakfast, it's the most important meal of the day! And cutting out any food group such as dairy sounds odd as well, I'd just cut back on fizzy drinks, sugar and fatty foods if you can. I've put on quite a bit too, I'm trying to be good but I'm not stressing about it. 

Can't believe how close all of our 20 week scans are! Time if flying by!!


----------



## fairycat

Time is totally flying by!! I can't believe we only have like 5.5 months left!


----------



## Tanikins

August doeant seem that far away now :wacko:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I don't know how you COULD skip breakfast. I get so sick when I don't eat that very important meal of the day.

Lol to all who want to make sure their girls are really "girls"... I feel the same way. I hope when I get my next scan, she'll still be a "she" because we already have her named, though my private scan WAS early and the tech didn't sound 100% sure. If there is a penis at my next scan, I'm going to be pretty upset lol :wacko:

Time sure is flying! I can't believe were already halfway through March and most of us are getting so close to the halfway point in our pregnancies. Crazy!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I know, time is really flying by now. My husband has gone fix up the house crazy.... I think he is nesting lol ... But I like his motivation. I am getting excited to fix up and decorate the nursery.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Oh and I still have no bump lol ... Although sometimes I look chubby now.


----------



## tymeg

Yeah, Im not taking no note of him.

Just cutting out the fizzy drinks, and eating more healthy or at least trying to....ITS VERY HARD!!!! when all I want is sweets.

I cant believe how quick the time is going, baby will be here by the 22nd July if all goes well. Because I had a ceasar with Teagan, they want me to have one again at 38 weeks.

But with Teagan my placenta calcified, and now they are monitoring me for that to make sure that does not happen, so I might even have him earlier.

I have been feeling so huge, I have a big bump, and my boobs have already started leaking.


----------



## fairycat

Good for you tymeg! My stomach is huge too :( I get white stuff after I shower and have to scrape it off. It's so weird.

This month is odd for me.. I would've had a baby this month. So crazy to think about. I'm glad we have until August to get ready, because we wouldn't have been. Blessings in disguise, I guess.


----------



## tymeg

Yip the minute I take my bra off and my boobs hang loose, my top of pj's are wet.


----------



## Mrs W 11

1nce lucky you, I wish my dh was nesting haha! We bought a house last summer and have loads we would like to do but never seem to have time. Your bump will soon pop! 

I'm huge this time, definitely got an obvious bump now. 

Is everyone feeling movement now? I've felt the odd poke and wriggle but nothing regular or strong. I know I was feeling my dd by now so I'm getting s bit anxious although I know it varies. I've no idea where my placenta is.


----------



## babydust818

If I push on my boobs I have a little liquid come out. It's not all the time either. I remember my last pregnancy I had white flaky stuff. I'm sure It was the liquid dried up. When I had my son breastfeeding didn't work out. It was a mixture of all sorts of things. I felt like I wasn't producing enough, I didn't know exactly what I was doing, my patience was short and my nipples wouldn't stay hard. I hope breastfeeding comes really easy this time. I formula fed my son from 6 weeks on and he's just fine. Either way will be ok, but I would like to use my boobies. Can't believe i'm 20 weeks already. Thursday is my scan and gender reveal. This whole time I've been convinced it's another boy. So we'll see. I don't have a bump, but I do have a bump of fat that I already had :haha:


----------



## babydust818

Mrs W 11 said:


> 1nce lucky you, I wish my dh was nesting haha! We bought a house last summer and have loads we would like to do but never seem to have time. Your bump will soon pop!
> 
> I'm huge this time, definitely got an obvious bump now.
> 
> Is everyone feeling movement now? I've felt the odd poke and wriggle but nothing regular or strong. I know I was feeling my dd by now so I'm getting s bit anxious although I know it varies. I've no idea where my placenta is.

I'm not feeling anything really. Once in awhile i'll feel a wiggle, but that's it. With my son I didn't really start feeling things until 23-24 weeks. I can't wait to feel it consistently though!


----------



## Tanikins

Im feeling lots of movement. Can feel him on the outside aswell if he kicks hard. I love it


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm not really feeling anything yet. There's times when I think I feel her after I eat, but I really can't prove its not gas bubbles lol it's definitely not obvious if it is her.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tymeg - I'm huge too. By comparison, I'm as big now at 17 weeks as I was at 25 weeks in my last pregnancy.

Babydust - Congrats on making it to 20 weeks! Already at the halfway point!

Mrs. W - I can relate. I was definitely feeling movement with my DS by this time. I don't remember when I felt movement with my DD as it isn't fresh in my memory but I was pretty sure it was about 16 weeks. This time I'm still not feeling definite movement, the occasional odd kick every now and then, but nothing consistent. It is worrying me too. :(


----------



## fairycat

I am feeling internal movements everyday now. It's been 5 days in a row, super happy! My anterior placenta has moved up with my uterus as it grows, so I'm able to feel her right below it. That's where I'm feeling most of my movements now - which would make sense why I couldn't feel her most days before with the darn placenta in the way. She had hiccups yesterday, that was the weirdest feeling, but so awesome! It's starting to frustrate me that I still can't feel anything with my hands.

It's strange to feel movement, because you're picking up on your baby's schedule. Lexie's schedule has been way off today, it's really weird. lol


----------



## kittylady

Hi I'm breastfeeding so definitely milk there. I haven't felt movement with this one but i had an anterior placenta with my first and didn't really feel her till 24 weeks so I'm assuming it might be the same. I keep having one or two days of high energy nesting behaviour where I can't sit down and get loads done followed by a day where I crash and literally can't leave the sofa. Currently sorting my old baby clothes though it seems to mutate when I'm not looking. :haha:


----------



## tymeg

I have been feeling peanut, on the inside and outside, and you can literally see my tummy moving.

He is way bigger than what Teagan was, and I felt movement very early with him.

I have the flu which started yesterday so I feel like crap with sneezing, fever, headache, runny nose, argh...... 

And Teagan has a runny tummy, she literally had her poo running down her legs from her bedroom to the passage.

And My fiance is gone away for work and will only be back Sunday....

And when he gets home we have his son, coming to stay with us for a week, as it is easter holidays.


----------



## kittylady

Sounds full on. We are packing and decluttering as we are likely moving soon as I don't want to be too far gone.


----------



## Tanikins

Im 20weeks today

Offically halfway woooohooo :happydance:


----------



## fairycat

Sorry you're sick tymeg. Hope you and Teagan feel better soon!

Yay for halfway Tani!

Hubby just applied for an out of state job. If he gets the job, apparently we are moving. I don't know how I feel about that before the baby is born. I want to move there someday, but not like right now right now. I guess if it means a better salary...


----------



## Tanikins

Fairy Thats kinda exciting and really scary at the same time.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Congrats on the 20 week mark Tani :) 

I'm glad you are feeling your LO fairy. 

I think I feel her sometimes but I really still can't prove its not gas but it does feel different from gas ... But idk maybe things just feel different when your pregnant. In other news, my pants feel like they are strangling me. I can't wait to go home and put on my sweats.


----------



## babydust818

We almost didn't get a potty shot but we are team blue again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tymeg

Congratulations Babydust....

How many boys and how many girls so far for the group?


----------



## Tanikins

Well come to team blue x2 baby dust


----------



## fairycat

Tani - it is, I am so stressed out about it!

babydust - congrats on team blue!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Congrats on team blue babydust !


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on team :blue: babydust! I love the announcement!

Tymeg - I'm not sure how many of each there are but I would like to know too. Someone should make a list of our screennames and what each of us is having to those who already know the gender. It sure seems like there are a lot more girls this time than boys. When I was pregnant with my son, there were more boys than girls. Weird how it happens like that.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congrats on team blue babydust. 
Tymeg- I hope you're feeling better soon. 
I have been feeling bubs on the inside but not on the outside yet. 
I have an anterior placenta so know I might have to wait a few more weeks till my DH can feel him. 

All the best on the nesting ladies. 
I'm starting on the nursery this week!


----------



## fairycat

I've been feeling Lexie squirm from the outside at least once everyday for the past 3 or 4 days. Of course, when husband puts his hand there, she gets shy. I was getting grossed out, but now that I feel her squirm all the time it's not so gross feeling anymore.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy, that's awesome! 

I think I've been feeling Lily (only on the inside though)... It's a lot lower down than I expected it to be which is why I thought maybe it was gas all the time. But the feelings are getting stronger now. So at least I let myself believe it is her lol


----------



## fairycat

1nce - I feel Lexie really down low too. I rarely feel her up higher, even though that's where I find her heartbeat. It's so weird.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Skylar has just started getting active for me. I also feel her low and have even felt a couple punches/kicks from the outside. Today she kicked me so hard it shook my whole uterus lol. Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yesterday my dog jumped on my stomach and that was the first time I felt lily on the outside. I was really worried about the dog jumping on my stomach (he's 13 lbs) but I didn't get any lasting pain or anything. Lily must have been like "mom what the hell was that!?" And punched me lol. She moved around ALOT after my dog jumped on me but settled down eventually. She was moving this morning so I guess she's okay, right !?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I think she'll be fine 1nce. My kids climb all over me all the time and lay against my belly (with a couple kicks in between trying to get comfy on my lap). Also my DH kneed me in the stomach while we were sleeping and she's been moving like crazy ever since. This poor baby lol!


----------



## Tanikins

I would imagine youl be fine 1nce. There well protected in there and in the grand scheme of things 13lbs isnt much :hugs:


----------



## AngelOb

Everyone seems to be feeling movement already, I've had a small amount here and there but nothing too crazy and now I'm starting to get anxious. So ready to feel babes and can't wait until April 13th when I find out if it's a boy or girl


----------



## fairycat

I'm sure Lily is fine 1nce. I've seen videos of dogs pawing really hard at women's stomachs and everything has been fine. Like Tani said, they are well protected. I get worried about our dog too, luckily he's so long he always gets me in my intestines instead of the uterus... but it still hurts! Funny she punched or kicked you in response lol

2 more weeks until we see Lexie again!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks guys :) yeah my dog usually crawls over my stomach but he got so excited when he saw my DH was home that he used me as a trampoline to get off the couch lol . But lily has been moving around so I think she's ok. It's so awesome I can feel her sometimes now. 

Angel- I just started feeling definitive movement this week. It kind of came up all of a sudden where I wasn't sure if it was her then BAM yup definitely her. And I mainly feel her within the hour after I eat or so, and like if I was moving around a lot and then lay down on the couch, I'll feel it when I become inactive. You'll feel it soon!


----------



## babydust818

1nce i'm sure you are ok! My 29lb 18 month old son climbs all over me lol. 

Angel - you're still early enough to not feel anything. When I was 17/18 I didn't feel anything. I started feeling more kicks after my 20 week scan. She must have bugged him enough to get out of the comfy zone :haha: 

I too feel movement down low. I've never felt anything up high yet and nothing strong enough to feel on the outside. I don't even feel like going to work anymore :haha: My job is physical and I am so over it. Eventually i'll have to go from full time to part time just because I can't do what is expected of me. I feel way more stressed this pregnancy than my last.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Angel I wouldn't worry too much. Most girls on here didn't feel movement until after the halfway point in their pregnancies. I'm on my third and supposedly you're supposed to feel movement sooner in subsequent pregnancies... not true for me. I didn't start feeling my LO until about a week ago and they started out very few and in between. Now she kicks me all day long. It'll come, just give it time.

Babydust I hear ya on the work thing. I only have a part time job but my hips are already killing me from standing so much. I have pelvic girdle pain and it is agonizing when I come home from work. Today when I was walking out through the parking lot, I had a random attack hit me. It was a sharp pain that felt like someone was stabbing a knife in my butt. I made it to the car but for a minute there I thought I was going to have to call the paramedics to take me to my car :haha: This pregnancy is so much harder than my others.


----------



## fairycat

Speaking of dogs jumping on the uterus.. my dog did the same thing last night. It is hard not to freak out over. I think it hurt me more than the baby.

The husband thought he felt a kick last night! I couldn't tell if she kicked or not, it's hard to tell with someone else's hand on your stomach. This is whole new territory for us. I'm excited for when hubby can feel her everyday and talk to her and bond. <3 The time is almost here!


----------



## AngelOb

Thanks ladies! I think I might have spoken just a little too soon, I started feeling babes move yesterday and so far I've felt him/her at least 3-4 times today moving around. It's subtle but definitely there. I feel silly for being worried but I think we're all going to worry from now on about little things. 18 weeks must have been the magic number.

I have a feeling that work in general is a killer during pregnancy. I sit at my job all day long and the back pain is starting to get to me. If I don't stand up at least once or twice an hour I'm dying. Hopefully we'll find that balance soon.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Angel- I'm glad you felt your LO kick. Isn't it wonderful :) 

My anatomy scan is on Tues. I'm really excited/ nervous maybe she is a he or they find something crazy wrong. 

We bought the nursery paint and I ordered a lamp for the nursery. trying to spread out nursery purchases so I don't go crazy and spend our life savings on it lol


----------



## AngelOb

Things will go perfect with your anatomy scan tomorrow 1nce. Spreading out nursery purchases is going to be a good idea. I know OH and I are still working on cleaning out the mess that is our second bedroom so we aren't even close yet to organizing. The one thing I want new though is a bedroom set with the crib and dresser. Everything else can be mis-matched but that's the one new thing I want even though it's pricey.


----------



## fairycat

I've been hesitating on the nursery, 'just in case' something goes wrong. I feel so lame about it. :(

Spreading out purchases is a great plan. I've been buying little bits each month.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

We haven't bought anything really yet, fairycat. For the same reason. I bought a lamp and the paint, and we have to fix the room up regardless it needs new windows and trim boards and paint. I only have two little outfits and the lamp and the paint lol but I've been certainly looking at a ton of stuff and wanting to buy it haha.


----------



## fairycat

Glad, but sad, I'm not the only one! You're farther than we are, it sounds. We need to paint and I need to get the room cleared out. I started to and then stopped. If stuff is in there, there's an excuse not to do anything to it. Sigh. I wish I could just feel 100% comfortable. I'm more comfortable than I was a month ago, so I guess that's progress.


----------



## Tanikins

Ive only a few bits of clothing left to buy :blush: i tend to get panicky if i leave stuff. Id rather buy then i can concentrate on the next thing (holiday in may, mot in august, oscar bday in sept, xmas)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I feel like the fear of something happening doesn't go away. It just evolved into a different fear. I'm sure when the baby is here, I'll be like terrified of SIDS and be the crazy mom who watches her kid breathe all the time lol. I will say feeling kicks has alleviated some stress cause every time I start to drift into nightmare land , I feel her kick and think okay everything must be okay lol . 

I figure a lot of the things we won't buy till after a baby shower. I do plan on decorating the nursery and getting the furniture prior to that though , everything else will wait till after. 

Getting pregnant and having a baby is just terrifying. I'm sure every first time mom worries and everything but I try to explain to other people, if something happens I can't just get pregnant again. It involves invasive tests and procedures and a billion needle pokes and I never want to ever do any of that stuff again. Never mind the fact it's terribly expensive, like 30k for everything I've had done over the past year and a half. We had great insurance but it won't be like that forever.

I think cause of those experiences I'm more worrisome than perhaps I should be idk.


----------



## fairycat

Totally understandable 1nce. If I were in your shoes I'd be walking on eggshells everyday.. like this baby better be born and healthy. I'd be terrified to go through all that! I admire people who do, with or without success. I'm sure it's not an easy thing to go through - financially, mentally, emotionally. 

Part of our problem is we still don't know what we need for the baby. We'll buy furniture and have bought some clothes, but other than that my registry is not where it should be. Our shower isn't until July, which makes me super nervous! So we won't have much time to buy what we don't receive at the shower. I wish we could do the shower earlier, but my sis in law who is helping will be out of state :(


----------



## kittylady

We will be moving in the next few months so I'm trying to downsize. I have quite a lot of the baby stuff though. The biggest thing was a car which is done now, I need a new car seat for baby now as we got rid of our old one.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy- we haven't even started a registry, I hope to start one this weekend. That stinks it has to be kind of closer to your due date. But so many people told me they got a lot of stuff after they had the baby, my friend was out getting stuff at Walmart like a week later. For some reason I get the image that people can't go out and get stuff after a baby, I want to have everything before hand ! Haha. I'm sure it's going to be okay for all of us. I prob won't buy too many clothes because I assume most people kind of buy clothes at a shower. 

I think I'm gonna be panicking about the stuff you need like right before. Right now I get so confused by baby stuff, I'm like what's the best stroller/bottle/car seat/Diaper ??? There's too many things! I can't have this many choices lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I had my anatomy scan . My baby has an EIF on her heart ... The doctor is scheduling a second level ultrasound. He said 99 percent of the time everything's okay.


----------



## LilRed Mel

I hope everything goes okay for you 1nce. I know this will bring you worry, but 99% is a good sign that everything will be okay. 

Hearing what everyone has bought is great but makes me feel like I'm super prepared already. I (like Tani) like to be super prepared. 
I have loads of clothes (new and eBay), ordered the pram travel system, bought the car seat, and started painting the nursery this week. 
So nesting has definitely settled in. 
I'm too excited to really be worrying, but I do know that things can still not work out how we would expect. 
My DH and I are going on holidays for 6 weeks starting next week. So maybe that's one reason why I'm organising things earlier. 
However I must be patient and wait till after the baby shower in July till I purchase anything else. But everything is so cute! It's hard not to buy things.


----------



## fairycat

I hope everything is ok with baby 1nce! Let us know when you find out <3 

Baby stuff confuses me too. Every time I decide on something, I feel like I've conquered the world! lol Our registry is tiny, but I keep adding 1 or 2 things everyday when I get bored at work. So far we have infant and convertible car seats, a high chair, some scratch mittens, a few pacifiers, a few onesies, some wipes, a couple books, a toy, and some bedding hubby and I need to discuss. I'll let hubby pick out the stroller, he's picky and wants a running stroller for when we go to events in the grass or on gravel. 

I don't know what else there is! Aagh! I'm so confused on the swings.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I wrote the full story in my journal. I was really upset too much to write anything yesterday. I'm just going to try to concentrate on the nursery to keep my mind off the extra tests in a few weeks. 

The short story is in every other way Lily was a perfect healthy 19 week baby, and that in 99 percent of cases this EIF turns out perfectly fine. I just have to concentrate on that. 

Ultrasound pic on my journal too :) 

Link in signature.


----------



## fairycat

I got my first uninvited belly touch today. I am officially pregnant :p


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Haha I'd kill someone if they did that. The doctor said to me yesterday, you can still hide your pregnancy, give it six weeks and you won't be able to lol. He said I'm at the stage people would be too afraid to ask me if I'm pregnant haha.


----------



## fairycat

Yeah, that's an awkward stage - is she just fat or pregnant? I think I've just crossed the line into obviously pregnant last week. Someone told me to hide it as long as I can to avoid all of the advice.. she was right! lol Luckily the belly touch was someone I used to work with, so it wasn't horrible, but still a little awkward.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Haha that's why I hide it, plus I'm shy so sometimes it's just cause I have a hard time telling people. Lily keeps moving around tho a lot , I love it :). 

Let's all celebrate our soon to be "half way there" marks!


----------



## Mrs W 11

1nce sorry to hear that you will need a follow up scan, it's very good there's such a high chance this will resolve itself but I totally understand why you were so shocked and upset. 

My scan is tomorrow and I'm having an extra detailed one as my nt test came back 1 in 110 for Down's. I'm petrified!! 

I've defo crossed the line into obviously pregnant now, am enjoying showing off the bump in maternity clothes.


----------



## AngelOb

1nce I'm sorry the scan didn't go perfectly. I'm sure you are in that 99% and everything is perfect with your princess.

I'm having a hard time hiding it now at this point, had a few bump touches myself in the past week and even though it's a little awkward I'm glad that things are going so well. Officially less than 2 weeks until my anatomy scan and I'm counting down the days. I'm so anxious to know if wiggles is boy or girl.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mrs W , I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I'm sure everything will be okay! The anatomy scan was really cool I got to say, besides the white spot and my baby not being in a good position. She is huge now, so that will be really awesome to see how big they are and stuff! We got to see her brain, her kidneys, bladder, all her little parts.... It's like wow, I have a real human in me lol !


----------



## fairycat

Hope your scan went well Mrs W!

I hit halfway today!:happydance:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy 20 weeks fairy!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Me too... halfway point today! I'm now officially getting myself attached and excited to meet my little lady in August!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks!! 

And happy 20 weeks to you lilmiss!

Hubby felt the baby kick for the first time yesterday :D


----------



## Tanikins

Whoopsie happy belated balf way fairly and lilmiss.


Mrs w hoping the scan went well :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thank you Fairy and Tan :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks tanikins! It went really well! Such a huge huge relief, baby was fine and no markers or issues were seen at all. Just a happy healthy baby and we are team BLUE!!! Over the moon and can't believe we are over half way.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congrats on the great scan MrsW! 
And congrats on making it half way Lilmiss and Fairy. 
I had my 18 weeks scan yesterday which went extremely well. My little boy was kicking, drinking amniotic fluid and putting his hands up near his face. 
My OB would like me to have another scan at 28 weeks just to be sure all is well.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy 20 weeks lilmiss :) 

Congrats on the scans ladies! Team blue Mrs w!! Woot !

My second level ultrasound and fetal echocardiogram is on April 11th. A little over a week away. It'll give me a chance to see Lily again , so I am trying to look at it in a positive way.


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats on team blue mrs w


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay for a healthy scan, Lilred!

And congrats on team :blue: Mrs. W!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

20 weeeeeeeeeeeks!!!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Yay congrats on halfway 1nce.


We cannot name this baby. Weve both gone of tyler. Oh wants oliver but im not keen on 2 O names. Or jack which i like but not 100% sure. He hates all my suggestions


----------



## fairycat

Happy 20 1nce!

We've finally decided on a name - Alexis. Still using Lexie for short. I used my girl name on my cat when I was in high school - I never wanted a baby and could never see myself having one. Welp. I'm still using it! We'll just have to stick to Lexie until the cat's gone. Plus change the name of our echo, since she answers every time we call the cat lol.


----------



## AngelOb

A little over 19 weeks and I have to just share that babes has been moving constantly today. I am so excited, it was awesome to feel him/her move once or twice a day but to notice it throughout the day is the coolest feeling.

Have you ladies ever been having a conversation while babes is moving? It's kind of awkward depending on the convo to try and ignore it and carry on like nothing is moving around inside of you. Something to get used to for awhile I guess


----------



## babydust818

I hope everyone is doing well! I am 23 weeks today. Feeling the baby move a lot more. He loves kicking me in bladder :haha: I think we are going with the name Asher. Not sure yet but it's the 1 name we both agree on. I have to call and schedule an apt for an ultrasound next Thursday. The tech couldn't see certain things around his heart so she wanted us to come back in to try again. 

Can't believe most of us are half way through!! We should all pretty much know what we're having by now unless you're team yellow. Now I hope we all have a smooth ride this second half!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairycat- love the name and nickname :) 

Angel- isn't it awesome feeling the babe a lot ? I kind of like feeling her during conversation, I feel like it's my little secret haha like I'm feeling something special they don't know about lol

Babydust- Asher is so cute!!! Also, my baby was stubborn too and they couldn't get pics of half the heart. She was breach and folded in half haha


----------



## AngelOb

Asher is really cute! I don't know what I'm having yet but I'm at the very end of the month so I'll find out in 8 more days. I've been counting down since 15 lol.

1nce, it does feel like I'm keeping a secret, yesterday anyway. The day before my friend noticed I had a weird look on my face so she guessed what was going on. The first time was different but I'm slowly getting used to it.


----------



## fairycat

Angel - It's happened a couple of times, and it's awkward when she startles me and I gasp, or it feels weird and I'm squirming around. People look at me funny :p

babydust - Asher is such an adorable name! Happy 23!

1nce - Thanks! :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wow, 23 weeks already babydust! You're so close to V-day! :happydance:


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies

I had my check up yesterday with the gynae, 
We got to see peanut again.
He kept on kicking the gynae hand off my tummy, lol.
Gynae says he is big, and that I will definately not be able to give normal birth, he said that we fall pregnant to have a baby not to deliver, and he would rather put my safety 1st.

I also really like the name Asher, was going to give peanut 2nd name Asher, but nothing confirmed yet.

Peanut has been moving and kicking alot lately, all day long......


----------



## fairycat

Lexie June is measuring spot on, a day early! I wanted to confirm she was a girl, but she was sitting indian style so the tech couldn't see. Good girl, Lexie! She's already covering herself up :D It was so amazing to see how much she's grown, and look at those cute chubby cheeks!! I can tell she is going to have the prettiest eyes. I love finally having a good profile so I can get an inkling of what she looks like <3

My bloodwork was good, I don't have any crazy diseases or anemia. I talked to the doc about the GD test, I don't feel comfortable doing it. I think I am going to opt for going to the diabetic center and pricking my finger for a couple of weeks. I'd much rather do that.

I also gained 4lbs since my appt 3 weeks ago. This girl is a pig. I just ate lunch and I'm still starving.
 



Attached Files:







20w6d - 1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









20w6d -2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tanikins

Awesome scan pics fairy :cloud9:

I hated my gd test. I didnt have it but the test itself made me feel really ill


----------



## fairycat

Thanks! That's good you don't have it! Yeah... I get a headache after 5 jelly beans. I can't imagine 28. Forget it.


----------



## Tanikins

I meant last time whooopsie. Git to do it again in 5 weeks


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Love your u/s photos fairy!! 

Luckily we have gotten the shots for gender both times but my baby is always in a bad ultrasound position! She's always folded up, I swear she's either camera shy or a gymnast!!


----------



## fairycat

I wish we could've gotten the gender shot. I'm not ultra worried she's a boy, but it'd be nice to confirm. It sounds like I won't get any other ultrasounds, unless something is wrong :( I'd have to go private. That breaks my heart.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

We will probably pay for a fancy 3D one in a few months, but I do get to see Lily on Monday and I wish there wasn't a reason we had to! It's a double edged sword! Maybe you'll get a growth scan later on , some of my friends had ones later on. I'm not sure if they were worried about something though.


----------



## fairycat

My doc doesn't like to do a lot of ultrasounds if there's no reason to, he told me that at our appointment yesterday. Boooo! All docs do things differently. Some are u/s happy and others aren't. Mine is a touch older, so probably more old school. I'm still trying to decide if I want to do a 3D/4D one. The more I think about it, the more I want to do one, just for the fact I'd like another chance to make sure she's a girl lol. Plus I'd love to see her face in more detail. If that's the only way to get another one, we might do it.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yeah my doc office typically does three ultrasounds when you first find out, 12 weeks if you opt for the NT scan, and an anatomy scan at 18-22. The 2 others I've had were cause we've paid for them, and this one is because there's an issue. I figure we will pay for at least one more. After fertility treatments it made me feel better to see her when I couldn't feel her. Now that I feel her, I do worry slightly less..... Slightly. If her anatomy scan had come out perfect I would worry even less than that. I just built ultrasounds into our budget because I felt like it was a small price to pay for anxiety relief lol. I know I'm a little crazy


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My midwife was old school and very natural about everything. She only would give 1 ultrasound, the 20 week anatomy, as long as everything in the pregnancy was going well. The doctor I have now is very medical. She gives everyone regardless of history an early dating scan and the 20 week anatomy scan. The NT scan at 12 weeks is only for those with high risk pregnancies.


----------



## fairycat

That's not crazy, I know exactly how you feel on that front. After our loss, I asked doc for an extra ultrasound. And then when I had my bleeding scares, he did another extra one. I'm lucky to have had the extra ones, but not the reason why I had to have them. That's why I bought my doppler, just to make sure she was still alive. Now I don't even use it anymore since I can feel her strongly everyday. You have to do what you have to do for your anxiety and your sanity. This is not an easy time for any of us pregnant ladies.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Especially when you've suffered a loss or multiple losses, also the ladies who have had trouble conceiving and are constantly worried about a sticky bean after getting IVF or taking fertility drugs, then the stress level goes up a whole different level. I agree, I think you need to do what you feel you have to in order to know that baby is ok.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Doctor called today and said my Down syndrome screening came up negative :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great news, 1nce! :happydance:


----------



## Tanikins

Awesome news 1nce


----------



## LilRed Mel

Great news 1nce.


----------



## AngelOb

That's awesome news 1nce!

1/2 way there! I'm so thrilled to be at 20 weeks finally :) we have our scan on Wednesday and get to find out if it's baby Aria or baby Austin (I think we finally nailed down the boy name, we'll see)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Angel- happy 20 weeks !!!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on making it to halfway Angel! Such a huge milestone! :yipee:


----------



## babydust818

Angel - I love the names! Aria was more than likely going to be the name we chose last pregnancy and we ended up with a boy. Same goes for this pregnancy! Congrats on being halfway! I bet you can't wait to find out. I'm so excited for you.

Fairy - congrats on baby girl!! My dr sounds a lot like yours as far as ultrasounds go. It's pretty much the same thing at the office I go to. You can pay like $150 for a 3D/4D ultrasound from 28-32 weeks. It sucks knowing I probably won't get another one :(

I'll be 24 weeks tmrw! Finally V-day. I've been feeling baby boy move a lot. Just seems he's very far down still. Always movement down low. Hardly any up high. He's already faced down, ready to go lol. I know he probably flip flops all day since he's still so small. Had my ultrasound Thursday and the tech was able to confirm that everything looks great with him! All 4 chambers of the heart were good and functional. He's estimating 1lb 6oz right now! :cloud9: I have my GD test May 6. Not going to lie, kind of nervous about it....


----------



## fairycat

Great news 1nce!!

Happy 20 Angel!

Happy 24 babydust! Ya V day!

My hips and thighs have been aching so badly the past few days. I am so uncomfortable :( Got a horrible sleep again last night too. Don't want to be at work today. I'm overall whiney.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Had my second level ultrasound today . Thanks :) everything turned out great today no sign of birth defects and lily weighs spot on at 15 ounces! Almost a lb! All her parts are there and working and she looks like a normal girl they said. 

Thanks for the support everyone!!! 

This is how the first ultrasound should have went lol. Relieved.


----------



## fairycat

Definite relief!!

I'm jealous that everyone knows the weight and heartbeat. My doc just says "everything looks good" and doesn't give me any specifics :( I'm starting to get a little irritated.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

The doctor never told me her weight the ultrasound tech did. My friend told me they never gave her any weight estimates either. ask next time ! I bet they'll tell you!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had to ask the tech for mine, Fairy.

Congrats on the great scan, 1nce! Such a huge relief!

Just wondering if anyone else is still dealing with fatigue? Mine was beginning to lift at about 16 weeks but then came back when I was fighting a cold for 2 weeks. The cold has been gone for about a week now but I'm still feeling drained. Is anyone else feeling this way or is it just me?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lilmiss- I feel much better than the first trimester, probably around 18 weeks I got some of my energy back... But I'm still tired most of the time. And I get tired faster than I would if I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## AngelOb

Lilmiss my fatigue has definitely decreased in the second trimester but for the most part I'm still more tired than what I used to be. I can't stay up as late without a nap throughout the day. I think tired just goes along with pregnancy and babies, I miss my never-ending energy.


----------



## Tanikins

Im still knackered. Same as my 1st i dont get much morning sickness (5x 1st, once this) but i stay knackered all the way


----------



## fairycat

I'm tired all the time still, but like the others it's so much better than it was in the first trimester! I can stay up a bit later now, I'm just physically tired if I extert any sort of energy. Walking up and down the stairs in the house, especially doing laundry when I need to go 2 flights, just kills me! We've had 2 busy weekends in a row, and I took yesterday off to recoup. I'm glad I did. Plus we needed to do some housework. I'm done with busy weekends.


----------



## babydust818

I'm not exhausted but I also have 0 energy. I literally just want to do nothing all of the time.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I guess that's kind of how I am. I mean I'm not snoozing on the couch all day like before (though I probably could if I had the time lol) but I'm just physically exhausted. When I try to keep up with the chores I used to do, especially after a day of work, it is difficult. After about an hour of doing anything physical I just want to devour a whole steak or else I feel like I'm going to pass out.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

After work, even thinking about making dinner makes me exhausted. Or yesterday I had to grocery shop after work and I could have fell asleep standing up in the grocery store. Lol I totally use to think pregnant people were making up how tired they were. I was wrong.


----------



## Dragonfly

Popping in. My big scan is on Tuesday. No idea how I am even getting there as my dads off the road and I cant drive. Plus have kids so no one can fit us all in and take us. Hopefully work something out. Getting kicked away too.


----------



## fairycat

I'm not gonna lie - I've only gone grocery shopping once in the past month and a half. The thought of getting out there and walking all around the store while trying to figure out what the heck I want to eat later is so exhausting. I'm spending way too much on take out food :( I just can't get myself to the store though.

Hope your scan goes well Dragonfly!


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel exhausted. Though I get home delivery I been craving the local take away curry. Same as my last preg, curry was my craving. Weird. 

I dont think I will get to scan. :( There isnt even buses now as the road is being fixed and the buses cant get up back roads on the detours. Taxi is way too dear and worse as the detour route is twice as long or more. And I do not want his ones taking me as I am a burden :(


----------



## fairycat

I finally went grocery shopping. Gave up 75% through. At least I have things to eat at home now. My stomach will thank me.

I'm starting to see my belly move when baby moves. If I put my whole arm across my belly, I can feel her whole body move, it's awesome and totally weird/creepy at the same time. 

I just can't wait til she's here. <3


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Dragonfly- sorry you won't make it to your next scan that's a bummer, can you reschedule for a more convenient time ??

Fairycat- grocery shopping sucks, we don't go as often as we should but I do need stuff to bring to work or else I'm a starving pregnant lady. But what sucks is I always buy a bunch of stuff to "make dinner" with and we throw it away because I never do it :(. I usually bring "smart ones" frozen dinners to work , because there's a lot of different kinds so I don't get sick of it. We also eat lots of take out :( having no kids it's easy for us to do, but I imagine that'll change once we have a kid. 

Afm, worked really hard on the nursery this weekend. Me and my mom/MIL painted it and my hubby put new Windows in. Now we need to put trim in and then I can start decorating to my hearts content !


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant even cancel scan as I wont get another, they booked up for over a month and has to be done between 21 and 23 weeks. I have one more person who may take me.


----------



## kittylady

Hope you get to go dragonflies. I had my scan, we are having our 3rd and final girlie! So house full of women for us.


----------



## Dragonfly

Bet I get a house full of boys then. I just want to wipe the smug look of their dads face who is adamant its a boy again. I just cant have him win this.


----------



## fairycat

1nce - I'm the same! I buy all this healthy food and it goes to waste, because I don't get around to cooking it for one reason or another. So annoying, isn't it!? At least if I get take out, I know I'll eat it.. that's my excuse. My husband recently put new windows in the upstairs of our house too, he got the last ones done this weekend, feels great! So jealous you started painting, we need to paint ours. I really need to work on clearing out our room. I got all the baby clothes washed and put away or hung up at least. That's a start.

Our registry is just about finished! I am SO relieved! That thing was so hard to put together. So many things to think about. Now I need to figure out what pump is covered under insurance so I can look at bottles.


----------



## Holliems

Hello errbody! I think Im finally brave enough to come back to BnB :laugh2: Though...Ive been lurking in the 3rd tri for awhile watching for birth announcements! 

Dragonflies, I hope youre able to find a way to your scan! If you cant find a ride, can you get a cab? 

I went to the grocery store yesterday, too, for the first time in FOREVER. DH has been nice enough to be the one that goes but he NEVER gets enough or everything that I want so I was forced to go! lol It was exhausting! I still feel like theres nothing in there to eat :laugh2:

Tomorrow, DD goes back to school. No more Spring Break. Im DREADING it. Ive gotten so used to sleeping till 8am. Its been so nice. But, at the same time, itll be nice to be out and about everyday. Besides waking up early, the worst part will be having to put clothes on. Im just happier with no pants. :laugh2:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fairy grocery shopping isn't something I mind but what I do hate is cooking the food I bring home. Half the time I'm just too darn lazy to cook and for that reason I also have been filling up on way too much takeout, eating too many frozen dinners and drinking too much soda lol. I really need to start eating healthier, especially with my GD test coming up.

Dragonfly I hope that you can get to your scan. It's always exciting when you can see the baby again and we would all love to see pics ;)

Kittylady congrats on girl #3!

Hollie glad to see you back on :)


----------



## fairycat

Welcome back Hollie!

lilmiss - I despise cooking too, I am so lazy when it comes to that. I always waste tons of fresh food. Part of the reason I want to get a garden started - much cheaper and won't feel as bad wasting food. 

Hubby changed his mind on the name again.. we're back to Alexandria.


----------



## tymeg

Hello ladies, 

Its been a while, 

Its been a rough few weeks, Fiance has been out of town for the past 2 weeks and only comes home the end of the month.

My live in nanny never came back from easter holiday.

I am so huge, I feel like baby will come any day. 

On the bright side we agreed on baby name, so we are naming him Kaiden Ryan Jarley.

My dad is not impressed with me, because baby will have fiance surname. As my dad wants me to give the baby his surname, as we are not married yet.


----------



## Tanikins

Name the baby as you wish. :grr:

Mine with have dads surname aswell. Its just the way names are meant to go :shrug:


----------



## fairycat

Dads are funny about babies carrying on their last name, especially a boy. But it's not your dad's baby (gross lol), it's your fiancee's. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Dragonfly

Cabs are like £35 here to hospital and back so that wasnt an option however I did get there :) I dont know the gender as too much cord in the way and baby sitting on placenta. But everything else is fine with baby. Got about 5 pics I have to scan and maybe some can guess from that the gender.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fairy I also feel less guilty wasting stuff that I grow rather than stuff that I buy. I can't wait to start my garden.

Tymeg I wouldn't worry about what your dad thinks. Obviously your fiancé and you plan on getting married some time or else he wouldn't be your fiancé. It would be a lot more of a hassle to change his surname once you guys are married than for him to just have that surname in the first place. Just mho.

Yay that you got to go to your scan after all Dragon! If you can post the pics we can try to guess :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Clearly I am having an alien this time.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0164 (1)oju.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0166 (1)kj.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0170 (1)kj.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Hmm... going by the skull theory I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hollie- welcome back !!! 

Tymeg- not sure where you live, but in the US it's easy to change your name after marriage, but you would have to go to court to change your baby's name to your DHs surname if you went with yours at first. That's a lot of work! I would give the baby the name you want!

Dragonfly- eek! Such cute pics! So glad you made it to your appt :) 


Another night of takeout for me tonight. At least I ordered a salad ? I feel like I'm gaining weight like crazy. :(. Oh well. I've been suffering so much anxiety lately, I'm considering getting a massage soon. I can't seem to stop worrying about EVERYTHING including what my daughters life will be like when she's FIVE ... It seems so silly, why am I worried about her life when she's five ... I have over five years till then! Ugh. We've tried a couple walks the past couple days to help with anxiety. It doesn't help I still wake up 2-3 times at night and been having crazy dreams again.


----------



## Dragonfly

I hope its a girl, will be so weird having a girl.


----------



## tymeg

Im from South Africa, Cape Town.

I think I am staying with Fiance surname.

My dad will just have to get over his feelings, he feels this way, because after my hubby passed away, his been the father figure in my little girls life, and feels he will be the father figure to peanut as well.

It is a hole process to get the surname changed over here as well.

Peanut has been kicking me so hard, that my entire tummy jumps around, his daddy says his playing soccer inside my tummy, 

teagan that will be 2 in June, is so smitten with her little brother, every night when I bath her, she says I must bath with her, because peanut must bath, and she will put soap on my tummy and say she is washing peanut.

I dont know when last I cooked a meal.... OMG... It has really been such a mission lately!!


----------



## fairycat

lol Dragonfly - that one picture in the middle is creepy!! But yay for baby!

tymeg - that makes sense now why he feels that way. Can't blame the guy, I guess. Hopefully this relationship will turn out different and your dad will be happy about it in the future. :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nce I hear ya on the weight gain. I've been gaining like crazy. I literally look as big now as I was when I was due with my last baby. A lady at the store the other day asked me when I was due and when I told her August she gave me a weird look. I thought that was rude. Oh my the stretching pains though! I feel them mostly around my belly button area.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

The Internet can be such a curse. I don't know why I read all the horror stories. I'm always worried about something and now I'm worried like what if I have an incompetent cervix and my body can't carry the baby. Ugh. My next check up is in a week , it can't come soon enough so that maybe the doctor will tell me I'm crazy.


----------



## fairycat

I've been reading about labor and freaking myself out. I don't want to pee in my doctor's face and poop all over the place. And the blood.. oh the blood.. I'm going to pass out :( Why is nobody ever honest about pregnancy? I guess if they were nobody would ever have a baby.


----------



## babydust818

I still look fat lol because I am fat. When I had my son I was so afraid of pooping or tearing real bad. I thankfully didn't have either. I did tear a tiny bit but it healed quickly. Birth is so crazy! Anything can happen at any time but have faith all will be great! It's such a beautiful thing!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I was blessed to have two fairly easy births. The only issues I had was my DD kept getting her shoulder stuck, however she was a big baby, and that is a common issue with big babies. I also tore quite a bit with her, again because she was so big. My DS was a pound smaller being 3 weeks early and he was a breeze, came out in only 3-4 pushes with no tearing at all. Chances are your labor and delivery will go fine. I think it depends upon how you look at it. I mean we're all going to be scared when the time comes, whether this is our first baby or our fifth baby, but if you're really inconsolable it will probably be a more traumatic experience in your mind. If you go in with the view that it as a natural process, that once that baby is out you will finally get to meet your son/daughter, then it won't be as scary.


----------



## Dragonfly

Still waiting to look pregnant here too and not just fat. So I have an excuse for it lol If I lay down I can feel the bump .


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lol fairycat-my friend had her second baby last week and she is always brutally honest w me. She told me labor was like the "gates of hell opening up" and she "literally thought she would die she was in so much pain".... I was like *gulp* "hope this isn't your pep talk to me in a few months" .... Although she DID say that for her first she had an epidural and her 2nd she went natural and she would do natural again because she could work with her body....


----------



## Tanikins

Dont get me wrong it hurts but i wouldnt go as far as the gates of hell :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tanikins said:


> Dont get me wrong it hurts but i wouldnt go as far as the gates of hell :haha:

Agreed! I hate how people love telling new moms horror stories. It's like they get a kick out of seeing their fear. I had my share told to me when I was pregnant with my first but when the time came it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I dread the stitches more than the birth itself. One of the last places you want stiches to be is in your crotch... it burns like hell to pee.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nceUponATime said:


> Lol fairycat-my friend had her second baby last week and she is always brutally honest w me. She told me labor was like the "gates of hell opening up" and she "literally thought she would die she was in so much pain".... I was like *gulp* "hope this isn't your pep talk to me in a few months" .... Although she DID say that for her first she had an epidural and her 2nd she went natural and she would do natural again because she could work with her body....

I went natural both times and plan to do so again. Many of the horror stories I was told involved those that either were induced or got pain relief and couldn't walk so they stopped dilating. Both situations ended in drawn out labors. I'm planning on doing everything in my power to make sure I'm not induced, even if it means walking every day from 36 weeks onwards until the baby comes.


----------



## Tanikins

Its odd. It hurts but its a productive pain. You know that it wont last forever. And youll soon get to meet you baby


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I like how you put that Tani. I think all of us should go into labor with that mindset. Focus on what will come out of it instead of the unexpected.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

She was also like fresh off childbirth too though when she's talking about it lol. I don't think she was trying to scare me she was just telling a friend how much it hurt. She said with her first it did draw out her labor and made pushing very hard when she had the epidural cause she just couldn't feel anything really besides a pressure. This time it only took like 6 hours and only 5 pushes when she reached 10cm.


----------



## Holliems

I was induced both times. With my second, it really didn't hurt that bad. I never even asked for an epidural (although I did get one at 6cm. But because I'm a chicken.) I wouldn't say it's the gates of hell haha


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

I am absolutely dreading it! Like the closer I get the more petrified I seem &#128584; I know it isn't forever and I've done it before and will get through it again but wow! cant believe I'm crazy enough to do it again!


----------



## Dragonfly

Just out of hospital, had tonsillitis again! so ill this time. Vomited for 2 days and had to get lines put in me to stop that and re hydrate. On anti biotics which make me ill too. Wonderful. Cant eat at all with throat so thats making me feel very ill too. I dont know why I keep getting this I assume the kids are getting it in school as they just had sore throats last week. I wish I could keep ill people away from me :( does not mix with my chronic illness.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hope you feel better dragon. I had lots of throat infections but once they took my tonsils out, I haven't had one in years. Get lots of sleep and try to sip on the water or tea.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Dragonfly you poor thing, really hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy is hard enough without being so poorly on top.

I don't like it when ladies tell really negative birth stories to mums pregnant with no 1 either, there's no point scaring them. I was induced and had a very traumatic labour but it was pretty rare and unlikely to be the case for many other girls. It is hard but I think the key thing is to try and be relaxed, I panicked and didn't cope well with the pain. I'll probably have a planned section this time, but if I don't I'll do hypno birthing to try and give me a focus and keep me calm.


----------



## fairycat

Tanikins said:


> Its odd. It hurts but its a productive pain. You know that it wont last forever. And youll soon get to meet you baby

I like this!

You all are making me think maybe I should go natural if I can. I planned to get an epidural right way.. but maybe I should see about waiting as long as I can. 

I really hope it's easier than I expect. I fully expect to pass out from the pain and be super traumatized. Hoping that's not the case. Someone recommended hypno-birthing to me, so I'm going to look into that too.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am fully terrified. Terrified of ripping, the ring of fire, emergency c sections... Ahh. We are going to sign up for a birthing class so I'm hoping that'll help.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

How's everyone doing ?? Thread has gotten real quiet !


----------



## Tanikins

Was thinking that myself 1nce. Its so much easier to use the fb group.

Im doing good, panicking about weight gain but not much i can do there.

Baby is good. Growing as should :thumbup: i keep having episodes where i think hes not kicked and then he goes mental in there. Just likes to panic me i think. 
I do tend to feel more movement than actually kicks though. Like i can feel him rolling, stretching etc but he doesnt 'kick' as such a huge lot.

Still nameless :dohh:


----------



## fairycat

Doing well here too. Been busy and had a lot on my mind. I'm having trouble sleeping again. Last night I wasn't even tired until midnight (I usually go to bed around 9-9:30). Enjoying watching the baby kick and seeing my stomach move :) 

My hubs is getting a raise at work so we are a bit more relieved about life right now. Next baby thing is painting the room and getting the crib in. We plan to get the paint this week. Yay!


----------



## tymeg

Hi Ladies, 

What is the group's name on FB?

I had an episode on Sunday.

My fiance, got back from being away for a month.

We had intercourse, and I bled so much, there was pieces of clots on the sheets, 

When I went to the bathroom, and cleaned myself there was nothing.

I got up to go get myself a glass of water, and when I was standing in the kitchen, I had water running down my legs, onto the floor, I wet my underwear completely right through my panty liner.

I tried calling my gynae but to no avail, I googled it and they say its normal, 

baby is moving constantly and kicking, 

I have had mild cramps in my back and tummy.

But nothing alarming....

I have my appointment next Friday.... Anyone else experience this?


----------



## fairycat

tymeg - Yikes!! I would get yourself checked out to be sure everything's ok. I had bleeding in the beginning, but no clots and no wetness. Sounds scary!

The group on fb is private, so you will have to add someone in the group so they can add you. You can add me if you want - Amy Hernandez


----------



## Tanikins

Have you had it checked that it was deff I pee and not waters?

I'd also ring about the bleeding aswell


----------



## babydust818

tymeg it could definitely be normal but I wouldn't be relieved until I got an opinion from my gyno. That's scary! Please keep us updated!

I'm in the third tri as of yesterday. Feeling little guy move a lot but not as much as I remembered with my other son. I go for my glucose test on Friday. Praying it comes back normal. I was tested at 6 weeks and it was very close to the line of being positive.


----------



## Tanikins

Good luck at the gtt babydust. I've got mine on the 12th, really not looking forward to it :/


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tymeg - How scary! I would have rushed to the hospital or something for a scan to be sure all is ok. Hopefully you can get into your gyno soon.

Babydust - Good luck for your GD test! I have to say that is the worst test during pregnancy. I absolutely dread it.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tymeg- that sounds scary! I hope everything's okay! 

I can't believe we are all going to be in the third trimester in like a month! Wooooo!


----------



## Tanikins

Eeeeek happy 3rd trimester to my belly buddy. Not long left really 

Not sure I'm ready :haha:


----------



## tymeg

hello Ladies, 

Update, I called my gynae, and he told me to go to hospital immediately, he is away on a conference, till next week, thats why he never responded to any of my messages,

However, I went in on Tuesday and saw his partner, 

They could not pick up any blood or water, the Gynae said that he can not be for sure what happened, its could just very well be my cervix, and it looked like I have an infection, did a swab, and got results now, so he sent me a script for antibiotics.

Told me to abstain from sex till my next check up with my own Gynae.

Which is next week friday,

I am in the 3rd tri!!!! Yay!!! But Peanut is HUGE!!! he is measuring a week ahead, so instead of 28 weeks, I am measuring 29 weeks.

And he weighs 1.3kgs already, dr says his legs is very long, and he is laying on my bladder, very active.

Amy, I tried searching for you, but I cant seem to message you or add you as a friend. I am Megan Martin, and you will see a pic of my fiance and daughter and then myself and daughter on my profile, so you can invite me or send me a message and I will reply.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I know. I realized that I only have 15 weeks left today when I posted a belly pic. It's flying by now. Only a few more months and we'll all have our babies in our arms. Crazy!


----------



## fairycat

tymeg - glad nothing is more seriously wrong. Hopefully the infection goes away quickly! I wasn't able to add you as a friend either for some reason, but I was able to invite you to the group. Hopefully that works! Let me know if you got it and are able to join. 

Yay for everyone in their 3rd trimester now!


----------



## laura_d

Can someone add me to the Facebook group please? I've tried searching for you Amy but not sure which one you are x


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Happy Mother's Day back to you 1nce and to all the other moms or moms-to-be out there! :flower:


----------



## babydust818

Happy Mothers Day ladies!!


----------



## tymeg

Hello Ladies, 

Yes I accepted the request in the FB group, 
But I dont know who is who now lol

Happy belated mothers day to you all!!!!!


----------



## fairycat

lol tymeg, that happens. There's a file on there with all of our usernames and real names. It took me a while too!

Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!


----------



## Tanikins

I still get confused sometimes :rofl:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tanikins said:


> I still get confused sometimes :rofl:

Me too. :oops: Is there a way you could somehow highlight that post, Fairy?


----------



## Tanikins

Or pin it?


----------



## Holliems

...I still don't know who's who on fb! Lol


----------



## fairycat

We can start a pinned post over there if you want. I don't think I can pin a file.

My stomach is moving in all sorts of directions now. It's kind of creeping me out a bit. Last night my stomach was moving back and forth, I felt like it was having an earthquake.


----------



## babydust818

My glucose came back good. My iron is low. So I'm taking vitamins for that. So hard to believe a month from now I'll be 32 weeks. So scary for me because we're still trying to find a house to move into before his arrival. So stressed out lately.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lol fairycat! My belly dances too! I feel like lily is a gymnast or ufc fighter! She's been so active! I love it!

This week I have been super crabby/emotional/exhausted. I just need like a day to just do nothing and relax but may is going to be SO busy and not sure how much relaxing i will get.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My stomach has been moving all day too. It feels so weird. I don't know what she is doing in there but she is going to find her way out soon if she keeps kicking my cervix! :dohh:

1nce I'm also getting to that point where I'm so crabby and emotional. People at work... look out!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lily kicks my cervix too... Alllll the time. I swear it feels like her foot is like right in my vagina tmi lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Haha 1nce! We may not have to do any pushing at all. It seems our babies will just wiggle out on their own :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

Mine laying transverse so I've just got sore sides :haha:

Sat in hospital waiting for my gtt. 2hrs could be used a lot wiser


----------



## Tanikins

X


----------



## Tanikins

Why cant I post


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lilmiss- I keep telling my husband I feel like she's trying to escape lol she's trying to break out of her jail cell!

Tani- I see your posts :) my baby was still breech last time we checked. I have an ultrasound a week from tomorrow though... I'm not sure when they expect them to flip?


----------



## Tanikins

Yeah I see it now. Must have been a bad connection.

Gtt was fine just a waiting game for the results now


----------



## fairycat

Your babies are kicking your cervix, and mine is kicking my bum. I'm telling you, she's going to be a terrorist! (Not in the literal sense, for anybody peeking in on my comment. ;) )

We had a thunderstorm last night and she went crazy. The thunder was so loud and lasted forever. I had trouble getting to sleep between her, the thunder, the heartburn, and the braxton hicks. Come on pregnancy, give me a break. I need sleep, I'm getting ultra crabby too.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I see your posts too Tani.

Awe Fairy <3 That's cute about the thunderstorm... poor girl. Wonder if when she's out if she'll still be afraid of them?

I've been having a hard time sleeping lately. My aches and pains keep me up, along with bad heartburn and getting up to pee at least twice a night. I'm finding it difficult to get in a comfortable position. Baby is all over my belly so no matter what position I'm in, I feel like I'm laying on her. When I use a pillow between my legs, I feel like I'm smothering her. Thankfully the third trimester is so close because I'm not sure how many more sleepless nights I can take.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Holy cow! I've been having some baby fever so I've been following the May babies thread and I saw that one of the girls due in May had a 12 lb. 15 oz. baby girl!


----------



## fairycat

lilmiss - I feel the same, I always feel like I'm totally smashing her and will kill her lol. And dang, that is a large baby!!


----------



## Tanikins

Mine is just kicking my sides :rofl: I keep telling him mummy's bits are gonna be ruined enough without him trying to come out that way :haha:


----------



## fairycat

Hubby picked up the crib from our friend's house last night! I cannot wait to put that thing together and have the room look like an actual nursery!! The changing table our friends gave us is not paintable, as it's not real wood and has that glossy feel to it :( I found a pretty cute changing table on Amazon that will match the crib pretty well. I'm excited for this room to come together. Now we need to figure out what to do with that other changing table. It's not exactly sturdy either. Maybe I can give it to my parents to use if they babysit.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lilmiss- I wake up 2-3 times at night too, it sucks. I always have to pee and my uterus hurts if I try to hold it lol and my right side hurts because I can't get a good position to sleep but I do love my snoogle Prego pillow ! 


Does anyone have any good maternity nursing bras? I need a new bra. I'm normally a 36dd and my bra is strangling me. I ordered one online because I'm really lazy and it's a 40ddd and I'm hoping it fits or is even a little big so it fits when my boobs grow even more. But if others have suggestions for boobs on the bigger size I am willing to buy more.


----------



## fairycat

I've been wondering about nursing bras too. In my March group they seem to swear by the Bravado bras. There are some chesty women in the group that use them and love them.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairycat- that's so exciting! We are thinking about putting together the furniture this weekend too. We chose pieces from different sets so they don't exactly match but they are all the ones I wanted kind of thing lol

Can't wait to see some pics !


----------



## fairycat

I'm hoping maybe we can set up the crib today. I spent yesterday deep cleaning the bathroom upstairs and the kitchen. Omg, the bathroom was so disgusting. My husband has been cleaning the litterbox, and I swear I don't know how it gets way over to the toilet! I had to clean all the baseboards and scrub the floor next to them as well. It was such a job! I was so sore last night, and still am - but at least I can walk today. 

I am in such a nesting mode, it's crazy. I had it so bad yesterday that I couldn't get to sleep until about 1am. I was just so wide awake wanting to clean everything lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I envy you for nesting already. It's getting hard for me to even do regular housework, let alone think about getting the nursery set up. My aches and pains are making me a bit lazy. It'll probably kick in 2 weeks before the baby is born when I realize I HAVE to get stuff ready lol.


----------



## Tanikins

I'm too tired to do anything. I'm mentally planning the decoration instead &#128514;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

We set up the nursery this weekend. The furniture is so much bigger than I expected it to be! I hear you ladies on the nesting mode.... I am systematically cleaning out each room and making lists and I just feel like I can't get the house cleaned up enough . DH is the one who wanted to put all the furniture together this weekend tho. I think he didn't want the boxes crowding up the garage anymore. There's a pic in my journal.


----------



## babydust818

Tanikins said:


> I'm too tired to do anything. I'm mentally planning the decoration instead &#128514;

me tooooo


----------



## fairycat

One of the few things hubby did yesterday (while I was frantically doing housework like a madwoman and making myself super sore) was put the crib together. 1nce i hear you on the furniture being big! It looks humungous in the room! The room was just looking big getting it cleaned out and now it looks so tiny again. The crib is so pretty. I put the changing table on our registry, but now I just want to buy it outright so we can get it looking like a true room.


----------



## Dragonfly

Everyone seems to think its a boy again I am having and I have run out of boy names. I have 3 boys so I need to prepare for another one. I have a lovely girls name picked I can probably never use. My boys all have posh sounding names. William, Alexander and Myles.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well ladies... now that we're all around or past V-day, it's time to start thinking about birth. After my GD test my doctor is going to give me a booklet to write out my birth plan to turn in at my next appointment. As with my first two, I plan on going all natural without medications. I gave birth on my back both times but this time I want to try to give birth either standing or kneeling. From videos I've watched it seems like those positions make it a little easier and less painful to get the baby out. Does anyone else have a birth plan in mind yet?


----------



## Tanikins

My plan

No meds except gas and air
Be as mobile as possible
Birth in squatting position it possible - not sure if hospital has squat bar

I don't want - 
To be constantly monitored
Be laid on my back for more than 15 mins at a time 
To be offered any pain meds
Have baby delivered on to my chest. Blood and yuck isn't for me


----------



## fairycat

I'm going to use the birthing bar that attaches to the bed to squat. I don't know how that will work though, getting blood and poop all over the bed and then being handed the baby? I guess they have a plan for that sort of thing?

I really want to try hypnobirthing and go natural if I can, or as long as I can. 

I want the baby wiped clean before I touch her. 

I'd like to be able to get out of bed and do some exercises to help the pain along. I really like the cat pose for my back and hips. 

I realize some things may not go as planned, and I really don't know what to expect. At least I have an idea of what I want now after doing a bit of research.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I have no idea! My childbirth class isn't until I'm 37 weeks, and I've never done this before. My plan consists of more like going with the flow? I'm going to attempt no epidural, but if I don't make it i am okay with that. I want to have the baby delivered onto a blanket on my chest and cleaned off there, and do skin to skin right after. But that's all I know. I'm so scared having never done this before.


----------



## Dragonfly

4th birth I am scared :( I been through many types of birth. Here they want you natural. Will only intervene if need be like c sections. But going that I have a chronic illness thats really made things worse on me with 3 kids as it is I am nervous. I had no pain meds last time and it was the most painful birth. I had a doula now I dont and I really want another but there are none here.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry I've been awol for so long ladies, I have been stalking when I can! On holiday this week so lots of time to relax! Been a stressful few weeks with a week in hospital after bleeding but all is ok thankfully.

I'll most likely be having a c section at 39 weeks due to precious emcs and my placenta previa. Last time I asked them to clean baby up and hand her to me wrapped up and because the emcs was all rushed, I was ill due to pph and very tired after being awake for 36 hours we never got skin to skin. This time, I am going to ask them to pass baby straight to me once he's born and not to clean him up and I want skin to skin as soon as possible. I'm also planning to choose music to be playing if possible. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kittylady

Home birth with minimal intervention and drugs, like my last home birth we will use the pool

Baby delivered onto chest. 

Skin to skin

Deliver placenta naturally


----------



## Tanikins

Happy 29 weeks to me.

I am officially allowed to start maternity leave as of today. In reality I still have 9+ weeks left :-(


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Woohoo happy 29 Tani!


----------



## fairycat

Happy 29 Tani!!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Had an ultrasound today (pic in my journal). Lily is so stubborn and doesn't like to play nice to give good measurements lol ... Ah well all turned out fine . Gestational Diabetes test Monday , I don't wannaaaaa!


----------



## Tanikins

Uuuuurgh the gtt sucks greatly

Good lucj


----------



## 1nceUponATime

They were like yah so many people fail the first time and have to do a three hour one . I don't have time to sit at a doctors for three hours!


----------



## Dragonfly

1nceUponATime said:


> They were like yah so many people fail the first time and have to do a three hour one . I don't have time to sit at a doctors for three hours!

Its an entire day they want here. I got 3 kid to get up for schools, no car, no lift to hospital at that time, no way I will be able to starve as I will throw up acid and become weak. I never had one of these tests before.


----------



## Tanikins

We do 2 hours and then you either pass or fail. No retaking


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tanikins said:


> We do 2 hours and then you either pass or fail. No retaking

That's how I think it should be. You either pass or fail, no second chances. Of course then a lot of us would probably be misdiagnosed with GD if we ate too much for breakfast or something. I like the way my midwife used to do it. She used to just have me eat what I would normally eat throughout the day and then come in later to draw my blood. No nasty drink that purposely hikes your blood sugar. Based on that would tell her if I had diabetes or not.


----------



## Tanikins

We have to fast for 12 hrs prior. 

I think the week of finger pricking would be more accurate. But you'd get user errors so much it would be worthless


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mine isn't even a fasting one . They said I could eat what I want and drink what I want. How accurate can that be


----------



## LilRed Mel

Hey ladies, sorry I have been awol too. My holiday to Australia to see my family and friends was fantastic. I was loving going out for lunch and dinner and wasn't worrying too much about my weight.
Only issue I had was Reflux after a big meal. Little Jonathan got spoilt and I have had to leave the blankets behind that we were given. But my parents are flying to the UK 3 days after my due date, so they will bring them. 
The flights were horrid, I get travel sickness and just found that I couldn't eat as I'd be sick not long after. I tried just eating ginger nut biscuits and plain biscuits. 
I felt like I was getting Haemorroids after the long flight, but now I'm just constipated. 
It's great to hear how everyone is, and the nursery plans. 
I'm not sure if I have to do the GTT test. Guess I'll find out on Wednesday when I see the Midwife.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome back Lilred! Glad to hear that you enjoyed your holiday but so sorry about the cruddy flights. I hate flying too and have to take sickness medications when I fly or else I get really nauseated. We just took a trip to Minnesota here in the States a few weeks ago and decided to go by car instead of flying because my doctor wouldn't allow me to take anything for nausea during the flight while pregnant.

Anyone experiencing stabbing pains in their cervix?


----------



## Tanikins

I've had some odd pains in my bits. Not sure if it's cervix or not. Kinda feels like there's a foot in there


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I got stabbing pains earlier on but haven't had them in a while. Now it's like some days I feel like a pressure down there that is really uncomfortable.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I get that pressure feeling too. I'm not sure what that is from. I'll ask at my next appointment.

I had stabbing pains in my cervix in my other pregnancies but only when I started dilating. I'm hoping it is just my mucus plug regenerating or something and that I'm not dilating already :(


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Well I did the test , I guess tomorrow I'll get the results. I hope I didn't fail I really don't have time to take off half a day to do a three hour one.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nceUponATime said:


> Well I did the test , I guess tomorrow I'll get the results. I hope I didn't fail I really don't have time to take off half a day to do a three hour one.

Good luck for your results! Hopefully you passed. I know what you mean, it is hard to find time for 3 hours at the doctor. They don't take that into consideration that people do have lives :(


----------



## fairycat

Good luck with the results 1nce! Hope you don't fail.

I start my GD testing on Thursday. Finger pricks at home for 2 weeks. Can't wait to get this over with.

I used to get shooting pains, but not so much anymore. But boy, do I ever feel her kick my pelvic area. She is not gentle about anything lol

I'm already ready to just have this baby. I can't imagine getting bigger. I am starting to get a bit crampy. The occasional BH will be crampy too.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks guys. The drink itself wasn't that horrible... Except you have to chug it in five minutes and it was super sweet. Afterwards I felt like you would expect, super hyper and then crashed from a sugar rush I'm guessing. But the drink wasn't like gagging me or anything. The pregnant girl with me in the waiting room told me tho that if you have to do the three hour one its way sweeter too .


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I failed the GTT test :( I have to go tomorrow to do the three hour one :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm so sorry to hear that :( The GD test is the worst test a pregnant woman has to take imo.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Sorry to hear that 1nce. Best wishes for the 3hr test. 

I do get a pain in my pelvic area occasionally. I just thought it was ligament or growing pains.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I have gestational diabetes &#9785;&#65039; Off to a diabetes counselor tomorrow. I'm not overweight or anything! Ugh. I don't have risk factors for it at all!


----------



## fairycat

Ugh, that's horrible 1nce, I'm sorry :( Do you have to switch up your diet now, or do they put you on medication?


Officially in 3rd trimester today, it feels great!! 28 weeks. My bump is really popping too! I started my blood sugar testing from home today, and it was 95 this morning. Happy to see a normal number, as I expected! 

Ultrasound and get to see Lexie's sweet face in 2 days! Can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

1nce I'm sorry to hear that. Having GD has nothing to do with weight apparently because I'm a big girl and was in the clear. I think it's mind blowing how it works. I know it sucks to have but the great thing is your baby is healthy and you can get the GD under control! *hugs*

Idk if it's just me but I thought the drink was good and wasn't that sweet lol. Maybe I'm just different. I mean I could taste the sugar but it wasn't like over bearing.

AFM I've been doing good. 30 weeks as of Monday. Feeling baby not move as much lately. Thank god for my Doppler bcz id be freaking out all of the time. I don't have anything ready for when the baby gets here. We're in the process of finding a house but no luck. We need a bigger house because this one is only 2 bedrooms. Hoping for miracles before baby is born


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy- love your bump :). Happy 3rd trimester ! I think they will have me do a diet for a week or two and test my sugars multiple times a day, and then they will decide if I need medicine for it, but I guess I'll find that out tomorrow.

babydust- the first drink wasn't too bad, it was super sweet but the second test it was yucky.... It's twice as sweet and it seemed like thicker than water so it costs your tongue and throat and yuck. I mean I didn't gag or anything but it was just gross . The first one was 50g I think and the second 100g


----------



## fairycat

Thanks 1nce! I hope you can get your blood sugar to normal so you don't have to do medication. I really think they should just give everyone monitors to start off with. That second drink sounds disgusting, ew.


----------



## fairycat

My BHs are out of control today. I'm getting them at least every hour. Ugh.. so uncomfortable and annoying!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fairy I'm getting them a lot too which scares me because I never knew I was in labor with my first two. All I had were really strong BH. They weren't super painful, just uncomfortable. That said, I remember getting them early on with DS (can't remember exactly when) and I still didn't end up having him until 37 weeks. My midwife told me with him that if they become frequent, drink a full glass of water, two if I could, and wait an hour. If they cease, I was probably just a bit dehydrated. If they continued however she told me to call back and they would bring me in to monitor my contractions to tell if they were real or not. Thankfully they always went away after drinking enough.


----------



## fairycat

I think my BH were from how I was sitting at work. I left work and only had 1 after that when I went to bed and was lying on my back. At least I know it's positional, so that makes me feel better. I'm so worried she's going to come super early. I at least want to make it til mid July. (Watch me go late now as I say this lol)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It seems like everyone is having BH. I haven't had any yet but on Monday my doctor told me if I was contracting at all I should call because it's not normal at this point of pregnancy, and I didn't like ask that question he just mentioned it. Maybe try to up your water intake? Or relax a little more? Another friend I follow on her said her doctor said BH are the body's way of telling you to slow down? I thought BH were only right at the end of pregnancy ?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I asked my midwife this at my appointment today and she said that it's ok to have BH, that some people just have a more irritable uterus than others (I being one of those people unfortunately) but as long as they're not regular, it should be fine. Fairy I also don't see myself going to my due date. I have a funny feeling I'll go between 35-37 weeks this time. I don't know why I feel that way.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I don't think I would know what one felt like even if it happened lol


----------



## fairycat

BH are totally normal. It's your body's way of "practicing" and preparing for birth. I've read they start super early, but you don't feel them. Real contractions on the other hand are not normal this early.


----------



## Tanikins

I've had no letter from my hospital and my gtt was 2 weeks ago. That means I passed :happydance:


----------



## LilRed Mel

Sucks to hear about your GD 1nce. I hope you don't have to change too much of your diet to have normal readings. 
Lovely bump fairycat. 
Great news Tani.
And fingers crossed for the house hunting babydust. 

I don't think I've have BH yet but I'm not sure what they would feel like either.


----------



## Dragonfly

Apparently BH feel nice for the baby like a massage. 

I have pressure in my butt today. I am sure I just need to fart, Dont know remember it with the rest but not this early on. I have been really tired and pushing self though.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nceUponATime said:


> I don't think I would know what one felt like even if it happened lol

When I get BH, it feels like someone is squeezing my belly super tight. You can even see the outline of the baby when it happens. Some people describe it as menstrual cramping but I personally don't find it as painful as menstrual cramps, just awkward and uncomfortable. Tmi but it can make your vagina feel like it is having an orgasm :oops:


----------



## Tanikins

When I get bh my belly goes really hard and tight. And its just aches really bad. It's not what I'd call painfully but it's very uncomfortable. Mine tend to last a few mins then go off. I also don't get loads together, I'd say get maybe 3 in an hour and then none for 2 days.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Hi ladies, have any of you heard about Lamaze courses or attended one? I'm looking into the online Lamaze course that I can do in my own time. 
I am going to an antenatal course in the UK, NCT starting in July. But am interested in learning more about the Lamaze techniques. 
What do you think?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm in the US but we have Lamaze classes offered through our hospital. I didn't take them with my first baby, partly because DH didn't think they were for us, but I honestly wish I would have. I think the Lamaze classes would have helped me have a better birthing experience. I ended up pushing for 2 hours with her, which was a long time considering that I didn't have an epidural (usually epidurals slow you down) because I had no idea what I was doing or how to push/breathe through contractions.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm taking a birthing class! Not until I'm 37 weeks because that's when it is. It's offered through my hospital, and I think they teach you kind of a bit of everything, but Lamaze is apart of that! I'm also in the US.


----------



## LilRed Mel

I would like to ideally have as natural birth as possible. 
I'm already considering a water birth or being in the water at some stage during labor. 
I know I can't plan for everything and will just have to go with the flow, but I think it's best to be well informed. 
I think the Lamaze course would be helpful. 
Thank you Lilmiss and 1nce for your advice :)


----------



## Tanikins

I'm so uncomfortable. Just really really uncomfortable. Baby needs to move


----------



## fairycat

We got our 3D/4D ultrasound, Lexie is gorgeous. <3

BH for me feel like lots of pressure too. I originally thought it was baby stretches, but then I noticed my tummy muscles getting firm when it happened. Feels like a corset being tightened around the top of my bump. Been starting to get a mild tummy ache with it too now.

Tani - yay for passing gtt!!
 



Attached Files:







lexie.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Omg fairy I love that photo! Our 3D ultrasound is June 11 , I'm so excited to see our little baby getting chubby. Hopefully she's in a good position for a photo, because she's usually not .


----------



## fairycat

Thanks 1nce! Maybe you'll luck out like we did. She didn't cooperate for our 20 week scan, but she was all sorts of cooperating this time.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Haha Lily has been camera shy since the beginning. Every time we get an ultrasound she's in a bad position for what they want to look at lol. I'm hoping this doesn't mean she's stubborn with her positioning at the end and doesn't stay breach or something lol


----------



## LilRed Mel

What a beautiful scan Fairy! I'm really looking forward to seeing my little boy on Tuesday, even though it's just a normal ultrasound. 
All the best 1nce. I hope lily gives you a smile and a wave. :)


----------



## fairycat

Thanks LilRed! Excited to see your little one!!


----------



## babydust818

fairycat that photo is gorgeous! She looks like she's got some hair!! Aww! I'd love to do a 4D ultrasound but they're $175 here. I'd rather just wait a little longer until my little guy is here! 

Can't even believe 2 months from today is my due date. He's been moving a lot today. My feet have been swollen since Sunday. I've been doing too much the last 3 days. No BH for me. Work is sucking though. Always on my feet. Hoping to last until 39 weeks but we'll see.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks babydust! The tech said her "hair" is a shadow. She does have a little fuzz though, but you can't see it on these pictures. It totally does look like hair though!

Can't believe our due dates are getting so close!


----------



## Tanikins

Are due dates are scary close now 

Your pics are great. Can't wait to see a picture of her next to the sonogram. If that makes sense :haha:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I feel like it's still so far away lol .... Even though my baby shower is in 2.5 weeks, wow!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm not sure how much I can keep up working either. I want to last as long as I possibly can but I've been having a hard time keeping up with the kind of work I'm having to do. I normally run the cash register, which isn't so bad because they give me a chair to sit on, but sometimes they have me do stock. The constant being on my feet and bending over lifting things (some of it up to 20 lbs.) is becoming a bit too much. Thankfully I don't do that everyday and they do let me take a break every 15-30 minutes. I did it today though and I'm exhausted. My back and legs are killing me.


----------



## Tanikins

Do you not have to do a at work risk assessment? my boss gave me one and I'm literally (on paper) not allowed to do 75% of my job


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I don't know if they have that or not. I will ask my boss about it. I wouldn't probably be able to do 75% of my job either. I keep losing globs of CM which I hope doesn't mean that all the work they're having me do is causing me to dilate already.


----------



## Tanikins

Just waiting to.hear a time to go for ctg monitoring. To make sure baby is better off inside

Happy birthday to me &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Oh no Tani what happened!? I hope everything went OK !!! Hugs!


----------



## fairycat

lilmiss - you'll probably have to get a doctor's note or something, but jobs will do that for you.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy 29 weeks fairy :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fairy I think I'm just going to call my midwife and ask for a slip that says I can't lift. Once I don't have to lift anymore, I think it'll help my back and spd feel better. She gets right on it when I ask her for slips. I had to get one for my dentist that said I could get a root canal done while pregnant.


----------



## fairycat

Thanks 1nce!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I normally dont check how many weeks or days I have left, makes it go slower. But since I have kids and times flying I looked and near fainted! omg! so little days really left. I have nothing sorted but names. I gave all my stuff away from the boys.


----------



## Tanikins

Should really update :blush: 

Baby passes the non stress test so is in no immediate danger. I'm having a repeat ctg and a scan on monday to recheck him. The docs days he's got restricted blood flow to him from me so he's not growing as he should. He's dropped from the 50th to around 25th centile. His weight is just over 3lbs and he should be around 4lbs (if he had followed his graph)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Aww Tani. Hugs!!! I will be praying for you and baby! I'm sure the doctor is providing you with the best care possible.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani the positive of all this is that they're being proactive about it, but I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this testing. It is stressful enough being pregnant, let alone when complications arise. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

prayers to you tanikins


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thinking of you Tani x

I made it to the 3rd trimester ladies. :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy 28 weeks Lilred!


----------



## Dragonfly

I was sure I was not having any more so when I had my 3rd I gave clothes away to the preemie unit in my hospital for mums who had nothing and to African children a friend went to visit and bring aid. I dont even have a cot to put at the side of my bed. All I have is a wrap which I nearly sold. And my ones dont help at all. Trying to pay off credit to get stuff. Stressful.


----------



## Tanikins

Happy 28 weeks lilred 

I did a bad thing and Googled iugr (not a definite diagnosis yet) it can be caused by heavy exercise - I did cut my exercise back greatly but non exercisers would call it heavy. So yeah basically this could all be my fault.

And all I wanna do is exercise - I need to for my brain. It's such a destresser


----------



## LilRed Mel

Tani, try not to blame yourself. You were just looking after your health for you and your baby. I wouldn't of even known that igur could happen. You are an excellent mother and we are all praying everything will be alright. x


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tani- don't blame yourself! I've seen photos of marathon runners running marathons 8 months pregnant and their babies are fine. And I have a friend who did not heavily exercise and ended up with IUGR. Just because you exercise doesn't mean that's how you got it!


----------



## fairycat

Don't put that stress on yourself Tani. <3 You don't know what caused it. I hope baby boy will be just fine and you can have a healthy delivery! Just hang in there, and I'm glad they are watching you closely.

I got the diabeetus appointment today. 2 hours, ugh. I hope they look at my numbers and be like, why are you here? Probably not though. My morning numbers are kinda high (not very though) but my after meal numbers are just fine.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy- how high are the numbers? Are you having late night Carby snacks?? It's best to eat your carbs with a protein because protein helps the carbs from spiking sugar levels. So for example an apple with peanut butter. Maybe you could add a fat/protein with a late night snack? Or actually oddly enough, for ladies who have high fasting sugar readings and don't normally eat a snack at bed time they say eating one can help. Don't ask me why lol. Good luck at your appointment!

Thinking of you today Tani!


----------



## Tanikins

So baby will be here in the next few days. The docs aren't happy with his blood flow or movements.
Waiting on steriod shots and then just monitoring until a delivery method is decided on.

Most annoyed though by the lecture I got on 'this is what happens when you smoke' I don't bloody smoke, haven't for about 5.5 (quit when pregnant with 1st). When I said I didn't smoke all I got was 'oh well anything could of caused it'


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani I know it is hard but really don't blame yourself. All these things they tell us not to do or eat during pregnancy, if we avoided EVERYTHING altogether, we would all be just sitting around on the couch watching TV and stuffing our faces with food. This is not realistic for many of us. I don't believe that whatever caused your baby to have to come early was your fault. Sometimes things just happen. I know you want to be out there exercising... I don't blame you for that. It is hard to be stuck in bed all day in a hospital setting twiddling your thumbs when you're used to be out and about. Just remember that thankfully they caught it in time so that it doesn't have any negative effect on your son. We're all here for you and will be looking forward to your updates :flower:

Happy 28 weeks and third trimester Lilred!


----------



## babydust818

Tanikins do you feel confident with your doctors decision? If not I would get a second opinion. You do not need to be blaming yourself for any of this. Your doctor should also not be an a-hole and accuse you of smoking. That all would make me want a different Doctor. That's bull crap. If you exercise too much, don't exercise or exercise moderately.... there's always risks. I applaud you for trying to stay in shape or at least trying to stay healthy. I know I haven't even done a sit-up this whole pregnancy unless you count the 4 times I try sitting up in bed lol. Don't blame yourself. As long as little man is healthy and ok so what you have to do. If you do have him soon wait until June 12 that's my birthday ;)


----------



## fairycat

1nceUponATime said:


> Fairy- how high are the numbers? Are you having late night Carby snacks?? It's best to eat your carbs with a protein because protein helps the carbs from spiking sugar levels. So for example an apple with peanut butter. Maybe you could add a fat/protein with a late night snack? Or actually oddly enough, for ladies who have high fasting sugar readings and don't normally eat a snack at bed time they say eating one can help. Don't ask me why lol. Good luck at your appointment!

Yes, that is what I read too about the snack before bedtime! I don't eat snacks before bedtime usually, just dinner. My after meal numbers are excellent, but my morning numbers range from 90-105. So they are not that high. I consider myself borderline, but have been diagnosed with GD. They say it's unmangeable, but not sure I believe that, sorry. Been watching my carbs since my appt, taking after meal walks, and will try the snack before bedtime. I had 2 cookies within my carb range for a snack last night and this morning's number was 96. Improvement from no snack the previous night with a morning number of 105. If anything, I have more energy now and overall feel better just in that short amount of time. Also haven't had the huge bloating issues either. Hopefully I can get my number down by appt next week.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I would try something that's not a cookie. Because sometimes even though it's under your carb allowance it still can spike blood sugar. For example, two pieces of bread for a sandwich are under the 45 carbs I'm allowed at a meal but it still makes my blood sugar high, same thing with fruit juice :( yeah my doctor told me that even if you are failing by like a couple points they still treat you as GD. 

I've had a couple of high readings after meals but my doctor said he's not concerned. But I know they are very interested in fasting numbers. Maybe try something else before bed and you can get it below 95, and they won't make u do meds.


----------



## fairycat

They say it has nothing to do with my diet itself. Eating 19g of carbs shouldn't make my blood sugar "spike" 8 hours later. My after meal numbers with high carbs don't spike either. Like this morning my number was 96, I had 30g of carbs for breakfast and my after meal number was 95. Other days I've had 2 cupcakes with dinner and my number was 129. I've read up similar stories and some people bring their numbers down with bedtime carby snacks, and some bring it down with protein snacks. I'm trying out both and seeing what helps the best.

They said stress and lack of exercise are biggies as to why morning numbers are high, because it has to do more with excess hormones than there is insulin or something like that. Stress and exercise are my main problems right now, so I'm hoping stress relief and taking lots of walks throughout the day will help bring them down. I've done nothing but sit on the couch, minus housework on the weekends.


----------



## Tanikins

Atleast there giving you workable advise not just lectures. I always just assumed if you got gd you'd cut out sugar and that be that. Are they give you a growth scan to measure lexis? If she's not growing big the odd high reading cnt be doing any harm


----------



## fairycat

Yes, that's true. Every place's approach is different too it seems. Cutting out carbs completely isn't healthy in pregnancy they said, because you and your baby need energy to grow the baby. I don't think it's very healthy otherwise either, for the same reason of energy. 

Yeah I get the growth scan to make sure Lexie isn't measuring big. She was in the 57th percentile at my 3D/4D scan, and the lady said she was measuring very average. Her head was 1 week behind and her body was 1 week ahead. I hope she's not fat because of me. I really don't foresee a problem. She was only 2lbs 12 oz which was pretty right on for 28w2d.


----------



## fairycat

Blood sugar was 84 this morning, woot!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yay fairy!

I wonder how Tani is doing!?


----------



## fairycat

Hope her and baby are doing well!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Hope everyone is doing good. I however am not. I am fighting a cold. It's so bad too. Fever, chills, cough, lower backache, can't sleep and not to mention I keep pissing myself everytime I sneeze or cough. Ugh I haven't been able to work the last 2 days. It started with my son having it. He's on the mend, but i'm just beginning it. Now my husband is too. On a better note, we found a house! Inspector comes today and if all that goes good then we will be closing on July 17. Won't get to move in until mid-august. So baby will already be here. Looking to go on maternity leave around July 14. I'll be 38 weeks then. Taking the whole 12 weeks I think.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congrats on finding a house Babydust! I can't imagine what it will be like to move house with a newborn, so I hope you will get plenty of help. 
I hope you get better soon too. 

28 weeks scan went well- Jonathan is measuring about 2lbs 2oz and has a huge head circumference. 
He was hard to scan and I couldn't get a scan photo. His head is right down near my pelvis and legs are up past my belly button (he is kinda on an angle). 
My haemoglobin is low so I have to have liquid iron to try and improve it.


----------



## fairycat

Hope you get well soon babydust, and congrats on the house!! 

LilRed - glad the scan went well! I hope you can get your iron sorted soon. Shouldn't take too long to build it back up, I wouldn't think.


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats on the house babydust. Good luck moving, hopingbyou have extra hands.

Lilred. Hope the iron sorts you out quickly.


Atm - I'm home but I have loads of appts in the next 5 weeks. Every day is a blessing at this point. 5weeks left at most


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey everyone

Tani - glad you are home and baby still safely tucked up inside. My baby is coming early too, c section is booked for 35 weeks assuming I get that far, hoping I do. I haven't got any prem or tiny baby clothes yet! Any idea how big your baby is? 

Baby dust - sorry you are poorly, hope you feel better soon. 

Lilred - glad the scan went well, I'm on iron as well, hopefully you will feel better with more energy once the iron levels are raised.


----------



## Tanikins

Mrs w - baby last Thurs was guessed at 3lbs. Now there meant to gain 0.5lbs a weeks so we'd be looking at around 5.5lbs at 37 if he was gaining correctly. As he isn't been told to expect no more than 5 if I make it to 37 weeks.

So a max of 5 weeks left


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's a pretty good weight. I didn't realise it was 0.5lb a week. My baby was est 3lb 4oz yesterday and I have max 5 weeks to go too so hoping he will be at least 5lbs at birth which is pretty good considering. 

Hope they are monitoring you closely, babies do so well from 32 weeks on so try not to worry too much although I hope he stays inside for you!


----------



## Tanikins

I've got twice weekly ctgs and doppler scans. Will be getting growth scans aswell but there just as and when. There more interested in his blood flow than weight


----------



## Tanikins

I'm trying to rest and stay off my feet as much as possible. I feel so idel. Like the bf is gonna come in after a day at work to sort stuff out and I'm just casually laying on the sofa


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani did they tell you to just stay off your feet or are you supposed to be on bedrest? There is a girl on my Facebook who is in a similar situation as you, except her IUGR is caused from her umbilical cord only having two vessels instead of three. She's only 20 weeks and as of right now her baby is measuring fine, but they said that she has to stay strictly on bedrest or her baby could be born premature.

Babydust - Hope you feel better soon and congrats on the house! We moved into our first home when our DD was only 2 months old. It wasn't too difficult as long as you have someone to help with all the heavy stuff.

Lilred - Glad the scan went well but sorry you're having issues with iron. My midwife was just telling me at my appointment today that there are a lot of women having that issue recently so it sounds like they're keeping a better eye on pregnant women's iron levels.

As an update, my baby is fully head down and 1 cm engaged now, which in a way scares the crap out of me. I know that my DS dropped early and didn't come out until 37 weeks but I have had a super strong intuitive feeling that this little girl I'm carrying now isn't going to go to her due date. This about clinches it since I don't see her holding out another 10/11 weeks. My midwife said she could move from that position as she isn't too engaged yet, but I don't see it happening. Once my babies go head down, they usually stay that way. She also told me no heavy lifting or bending as much as I can help it to prevent preterm labor. I have a scan next Thursday which is going to tell us how much she weighs in case we are in for an early arrival.


----------



## Tanikins

Just told to take it easy not bedrest


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Babydust- awww get lots of rest I hope you feel better! 

Lilred- I'm glad your scan went well :) 

Lilmiss- wow your baby is head down already and engaged. I don't even think mine is head down! I have an US tomorrow (it's private) but I'm going to ask if she is. 

Afm, my DH found out that a work training he was scheduled to be away for in a couple of weeks got moved to when I'll be 37 weeks pregnant. Now he feels torn on whether he should go or not, because he likely won't be able to receive this training again but he also doesn't feel like he should be away during that time. He would only be two hours from us staying in a hotel, so I mean even IF I did go early, he would probably still make it in time. I'm more worried about the "day to day" stuff. With me still working full time at that time I'm going to be very tired and might need help w making supper or doing chores around the house or something... Idk I've never done this before. I kind of said I don't know how I feel about it because I've never been 37 weeks pregnant before! I could ask my mom or his mom to help me out if I need help that week or something. Idk what do you ladies think? Should he be 2 hours away for a week at 37 weeks pregnant ?


----------



## fairycat

That's a tough situation 1nce. I don't know what I'd have him do either! Part me thinks I'd tell him not to go. But then again 2 hours is not a long way. How many days is the training? If it's just 1 overnight stay, that's not too bad. If it's more than that, oh heck no! But I'm a baby, so... :p


----------



## Tanikins

No change on my scan today so still pregnant :happydance:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yay Tani!!

Fairy, he would be gone Monday-Friday that week. He wouldn't come home at all.


----------



## fairycat

Woohoo Tani!!

1nce - yikes! A week is a long time to be away! Does he need to know ASAP or can he decide like the week before after you see how you're feeling?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy- he said he was gonna think about it and I'm not sure how set the whole thing is if he cancels like if he will owe money or something. 

I got my 3D ultrasound today. I uploaded a pic in my journal. Not sure why it comes up sideways!


----------



## Dragonfly

Hope every one is ok. Uneventful here. Getting kicked away. Scan week after next. Cant wait. Maybe be able to see sex this time. I am in no way prepared for this baby but I said that with every one. Like I have nothing sorted yet. And the times flying really fast.


----------



## Tanikins

I have so much to do. I've been saying all this time I had ages I'd get to stuff. Then to be told he's got 5 weeks max and if we get that far has been a wake up call.

We're still no where with a name


----------



## LilRed Mel

If you don't have a name picked out Tani, maybe you will think of one straight away after your baby is born. I'm not sure how long they give you to think of a name after the birth though. 
Fingers crossed bubs holds out a bit longer for you Tani. 

Glad your going well Dragonfly :)


----------



## Tanikins

LilRed Mel said:


> If you don't have a name picked out Tani, maybe you will think of one straight away after your baby is born. I'm not sure how long they give you to think of a name after the birth though.
> Fingers crossed bubs holds out a bit longer for you Tani.
> 
> Glad your going well Dragonfly :)

We have to register the birth by 6 weeks old. Let's hope it doesn't take that long :haha:


----------



## babydust818

Tanikins - wow you have 6 weeks to decide on a name??? Here in the U.S. you have to have a name for the baby by the time you leave the hospital. At least in my state anyway! I hope you're doing well. Hope you're getting lots of rest.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I have a friend in Iceland who said she has 6 weeks after birth there to choose a name too. You also have 6 weeks to change the name if you think you decided on one but then end up changing your mind. I think the US should be the same way, but everything is so rushed over here.


----------



## Tanikins

We have to go to a special office to register the birth aswell. Doing it at the hospital would be far easier.

My scan and ctg today were both fine&#128077;


----------



## babydust818

33 weeks today! 49 days to go


----------



## Tanikins

Yay so close babydust


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wow, under 2 months already babydust. Crazy how the time is flying! These babies will be here before we know it.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Yes, not long to go now. 

Bought two packs of size 1 nappies and a box of 10 packs of baby wipes :) 
How many baby wipes should I need? (I got them on sale today)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Baby dust, can't believe you're so far on! Ahhh the dates are getting close for all of us! 

Tani- yay on the good scan/ctg :) !!!


----------



## Dragonfly

This ones having a boxing match in me like the rest did. Hardly any sleep from it. Few times made me jump. Love it but I wish to sleep .


----------



## babydust818

LilRed Mel said:


> Yes, not long to go now.
> 
> Bought two packs of size 1 nappies and a box of 10 packs of baby wipes :)
> How many baby wipes should I need? (I got them on sale today)


I think that's a good start with the size 1 diapers (i think that's what nappies means lol). Seems babies stay in 2's and 3's the longest. As for wipes.... my son goes through a box of Pampers 504 pack in 5-6 weeks.


----------



## fairycat

So busy lately with too many appointments. Things really need to slow down. At least I'll be busy to pass the time until baby is here. 

Hubby and I had our first anniversary yesterday so took the day off work and did some fun stuff. We finally watched the raw video from our wedding, and I cried my eyes out lol. Didn't really cry on the day though. Darn hormones. It was nice to see hubby's perspective on the wedding day, not something I would've ever seen had it not been for video.

I'm so ready for this baby to come out. Ok, well, almost ready. We start birthing classes tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## Dragonfly

Thrush :( must be some hormonal change to cause that.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy- I love watching my wedding video! good luck at birthing class! 

Dragonfly- sorry about the thrush, did the doctor give you something to treat it? 

This weekend is going to be sooooo busy, but all good things.

Saturday, I have a haircut in the morning and my baby shower in the afternoon... And Sunday is Father's Day / our second wedding anniversary.... I got DH a little card from our baby, and I bought him like a manly diaper bag and filled it w baby stuff.... I don't know if he will really appreciate it but I mean I think he will appreciate carrying a back pack more than a girly diaper purse lol and I think for our anniversary I'm going to buy him a movie he's been wanting, and take him to the movies and make dinner reservations. He's not the best *planner* so if I left our anniversary up to him... It would be like noon and he'd just be like "so what do you want to do today" lol. Oh well. 

He bought me some clothes the other day and I said that's enough for an anniversary gift. He will prob still get me a little card and flowers though :)


----------



## fairycat

That's a great idea about the manly diaper bag!!! Happy anniversary if I don't make it 
on this weeekend!


----------



## Tanikins

Have fun at the shower 1nce.

I'm officially signed off my community midwife and will just be seeing the high risk team


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont do docs stuff as it makes it worse , I know this from past experience. Best thing to do is wait till discharge changes back. I put cream on that I will be in tears and burning all night where as its just tender and defo should not be touched at the mo. Hope it passes soon though. I had it much worse in past as I was on anti biotics and thats one of the side effects for me. Strange I have it this time, so must be hormones.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Dragonfly- I hope the cream works and the thrush disappears soon. 
1nce- Sounds like a full on weekend for you and your DH. Have a very happy Wedding anniversary and a good time at your baby shower :)
Fairycat- Enjoy birthing classes, I'm really looking forward to starting mine in July. And happy wedding anniversary. 
Tani- all the best for your next ctg scan and appointments. 

I'm seeing my OB tomorrow. And I'm looking forward to relaxing on the weekend. My DH is working all of it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Dragonfly - That sucks about the thrush but hopefully the cream will help.
Fairy - It sounds like your schedule is pretty full. Can't wait to hear about how the birthing class goes. Happy belated anniversary btw.
1nce - I love that idea about the manly diaper bag! How creative! My DH is the same way. He never plans anything either. Happy anniversary to you as well!
Tani - Sucks that you have to leave your midwife for a high risk doctor but at least your baby will be in good hands.
Lilred - Good luck at your appointment! Hope you have a nice weekend despite your DH being unable to spend it with you.

My private 3D/4D scan is tomorrow. Can't wait to see baby's face. Last time I'll probably get to see her until birth, as long as no complications arise. Only 7-10 more weeks until we meet her. I say 7 weeks even though I'm 30 weeks because DS came at 37 weeks so it is highly possible this little girl will come early too.


----------



## marmoset

Sending hugs to everyone!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thanks marmoset.
The OB appointment went well. He was happy with my bloods. Baby Jonathan is breech, but has plenty of time to turn around. 
Hope the private scan goes well Lilmisscaviar. 
Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad to hear that Lilred! Baby has plenty of time to turn. I don't think they really start worrying until about 35/36 weeks.

Anyone have restless leg syndrome at night?

Private scan went well. Baby is measuring large for dates, which was to be expected given my past history, and they said she has long legs lol. Here are some 3D pictures of her face. I can't wait to kiss those chubby cheeks :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY_14.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5









BABY_15.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3









BABY_16.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lilmiss- loveeeeee the photos ! So cute!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks everyone for the anniversary wishes!

Lilmiss - she's so freaking adorable!

Birthing class went well, but it freaked me out a bit more. We watched a video of several women in labor and it makes me scared. We basically covered nutrition and exercises, and our homework is for the husband to tell us to relax each body part so they can see what it looks like when we have tension vs when we are relaxed. We are taking the class with one other couple, and we were both laughing while we were doing it in class. Nothing was funny, I guess it was just awkward. My husband has taken a liking to telling me to "melt my face". Yeah, that doesn't help the giggles any!


----------



## Tanikins

Been readmitted to hosp for more monitoring. There not happy with movements and some dips on ctg.

The scan was ok, weight gain was low and still behind at 30 weeks


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Praying for you Tani!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thinking of you Tani. 
Gorgeous photos Lilmiss. 
Glad to hear the birthing class went well Fairy :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks 1nce, Fairy and Lilred!

Fairy that's too funny! I bet it was really awkward. I can't believe they showed you labor videos though. It's like gee, thanks. Just what I wanted to see a couple months before I give birth, especially since most labor videos really exaggerate the pain. Hopefully the information they provide will help you when it comes to time. I never took those classes myself because they were always full up when I tried to schedule so I always wondered what they were like.

Prayers to you, Tani. Will be thinking of you and waiting for an update.


----------



## fairycat

The labor videos were intended to show the different types of pain management techniques that she was telling us about. It wasn't that bad, just women focused, but you could tell they were in pain. Haha, she said there were no gory parts, but it showed a baby being spewed out and I had to look away. The other couple laughed at me and said it's too late, I've already signed up for this :p


----------



## Tanikins

Fairy - :haha: I guess we don't have to see what's going on at the 'buisness' end. What pain meds are avaliable to you? All the US Birth shows I've watched they seem to go straight to the epidural


----------



## Dragonfly

I tried the cream. Did not make it worse as last time was actually bleeding it was so bad. I only get this in pregnancy. But its helped. My poor hot taco. :( I remember my mum suffered with this for years, things like sanitary pads used to do this on me too. But its hormones this time.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fairy- that sounds awful! I hope they don't show them at my birthing class lol ... Is that weird of me ? I just want someone to tell me how to do it, if they show me someone else doing it , it might scare me? Idk. I've seen a million baby story shows but those only show you like 5 minutes of labor. Mines an all in one day birthing class it's called "baby boot camp" lolol


----------



## LilRed Mel

There is a TV show in the UK called One Born every minute. They show the labor and the birth also if a c-section is needed. I have been watching it and thinking of how many of the women are lying in bed the whole labor. I would like to be more active if possible. But I guess it will just depend on how I'm feeling at the time.


----------



## Tanikins

One born every minute is purely full of 'good stories' most hospitals here encourage activity during labour as it helps you progress.
It's TV after all :shrug:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I watched some of the One Born Every Minute episodes on Youtube and I think the first and second seasons were much more realistic than the newer ones. Some had easy labors in the 1st/2nd seasons but others did not (long labors, inductions, c-sections, forceps, etc.) and many of them asked for an epidural. It just shows you how different labors can be. The later seasons do seem like they only show "good" stories and hardly anyone is seen getting an epidural.

I hope to labor at home and hold off going to the hospital as long as possible. I hate hospital settings... it makes me nervous.


----------



## Dragonfly

I got to the point in labour I was in too much pain to walk that was after I managed only a ball for a while. Some woman cant walk. I wish I could have as I was in the total wrong position all 3 times.


----------



## babydust818

I'm a big baby and want an epidural again. With my son I had an easier birth. I just hope that trend continues with this new little one


----------



## Breeaa

Hi ladies!! Mind if I join? I have been searching for the august thread for weeks with zero luck! I'm so happy I have found it. 

A little about myself, I'm 32 weeks with baby#3. We are team green and planning our second Vbac but first unmedicated birth with a midwife. I'm excited and anxious to meet this baby and find out what he/she actually is! 

With my first two babies I met a group of ladies ok another website that is no longer available. We became really close and are all friends on fb now since the website is no more. We watch each other's kids grow and come to each other with problems. I've been searching for something similar for this baby as well but every website I go on there are hundreds of ladies and it's hard to really form a group/bond with that many people. I'm hoping this is where I'll find it!


----------



## Tanikins

Welcome breeaa 


I'm waiting on a call from Aau with an appt time. It's oh daughters bday on Sunday so I'm really hoping to stay pregnant till next Monday atleast. Finally gers crossed


----------



## LilRed Mel

Welcome Breeaa, and I hope you and I can both have an unmedicated birth. I have no idea what to expect (as this is my first) but am just wanting this baby to be born safely and healthy. 

Fingers crossed Tani.


----------



## Tanikins

Had my scan again. Resistance is up but still 'ok'. The flow to the brain is stable so that's the main thing &#128077; there now saying they want 36 weeks so not pushing it to 37. Induction between 36 And37. If we get there. I'm 34 weeks on Thurs so in the safe zone

So I'm looking at 3 weeks and 3 days left

TWENTY FOUR DAYS. . . . . .


----------



## Mrs W 11

Similar to me then, I have 3 weeks and 2 days to go until my section!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Gah I can't believe this is happening so quickly for you both! I'll be praying for you both! Everything will be okay :) and soon you'll have a brand new baby in your arms.


----------



## fairycat

Wow! Can't believe in the next month we'll have babies here!! Looking forward to seeing them happy and healthy!!!


----------



## Tanikins

It's crazy isn't it. And realistically there will be a few spontaneous July babies aswell. And July is like close :wacko:


----------



## fairycat

Tell me about it!! We are so not ready!!! And everyone wanted to wait til mid July to have our shower... where we barely got anything. I'm glad I talked people into it a month earlier! We really need to get stuff and get ready, because Lexie could be one of them!


----------



## Tanikins

I'm struggling to decide when to install the car seat. Like if he's born next week he won't come home anytime soon. But I mean it won't hurt to fit it now.
I'm just gonna lose my crap seat..where am I gonna chuck my coat now :haha:

We're ready as in we have all we need, baring some more small clothes. But I'm not mentally ready. Espesh not for a preemie.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm sort of ready as I've known he was coming early for a few weeks now... I've done all I need to do but there's loads more I'd like to do! Had a hospital tour today and I'm now half excited half genuinely terrified. X


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I can't believe this is real either. I'm getting really excited. I'm hoping I'll be one to go in July so as to avoid a big baby and tearing but realistically I know that labor is spontaneous. You never know when it'll happen.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I feel like it's starting to get more and more real setting up the nursery... Going through all the toys and books and clothes and blankets.... Buying the last items on our list.... We will need to stock up on diapers and wipes next... And surprisingly like no one got us newborn clothes &#128514; It's all like 3 months up to 2 years of age.... So we will need to get some newborn stuff haha. I can't wait to meet my daughter, but ... I can stand a couple more months of holding her on the inside...lol I need a couple more months to mentally prepare I think... Idk. I'm scared!


----------



## Breeaa

LilRed Mel said:


> Welcome Breeaa, and I hope you and I can both have an unmedicated birth. I have no idea what to expect (as this is my first) but am just wanting this baby to be born safely and healthy.
> 
> Fingers crossed Tani.

Are you reading any books or studying any methods? Labor is brutal! I'm terrified this time. I think pain management techniques and proper breathing techniques will be a big big help! Especially with you not knowing what to expect.

I blame my epidural last time on not being able to get out of bed thanks to my OB and being my first Vbac. I'm very determined this time though! Did you wait to find out what baby is too?


----------



## Breeaa

@Taninkins & @Mrs W, you girls are both so close! @Tani, I would install it whenever you feel the urge to. No harm in it being a little early if it makes you feel better having it done! 

@onceuponatime, I'm super ready for baby but I think I need the extra time to prepare mentally too and this'll be my third. I was looking at a newborn baby this morning when I took my kids to a little water park and it made me both excited and terrified. In second guessing myself now. Enjoy the last few weeks making your nursery perfect and stocking up on cute little newborn outfits! 

@lilmisscaviar, I'd love to avoid a big baby too!!! My first was 9.1 and second was 8.7. I'm scared I'll break 10 this time. Have you had any growth scans for an estimate? That's one thing I wish my midlife would do just to ease my curiously.


----------



## babydust818

It is so crazy how soon it is until our babies are born. Tani I'm glad things are still going ok. Not too much longer. I am 34 weeks today. We may close on our house as early as next week. I may be moving into a new place when I go into labor. Kinda scary. I am thankful I'll be off work and can do more that I'll need to do to get the house in order and take care of my boys. Going to be very stressful though. Still not set on a name. Really don't like any names at all. It's so frustrating


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome Breeaa! :hi:

My midwife is pretty hands off. If it were up to her, I would only get one ultrasound a pregnancy at 20 weeks. I had to pay out of pocket at a private scanning place to get one done at 15 weeks to find out gender and again at 30 weeks. They estimated her weight to be a bit over 4 lbs. already at the 30 week scan. Since babies typically gain about a half pound a week in the third trimester, we're estimating a baby that's a bit over 9 lbs. if she goes to her due date, and even bigger if she is late. My DD was almost 9 lbs. at 2 days before her due date and I tore pretty badly with her so I'm hoping this one comes a bit early.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Ooh Lilmiss, and they say sometimes that each baby gets bigger and bigger. So I hope you do have an earlier birth too. 

All the best on the move Babydust. I can understand why it would be stressful. But with plenty of support and help I'm sure it will go smoothly for you. 

Tani and Mrs W get plenty of rest if you can for the next few weeks. The time is flying by, and although I'm only 30 weeks pregnant I'm freaking out a little inside. I'm praying that your premmie babies will be okay and that you and they won't have to stay in hospital to long. 
Do you think you will start expressing earlier before the birth or do you have to wait till after? 

Breeaa, I'm attending antenatal classes through the NCT in the UK. I was thinking of doing an online Lamaze course too. I go to Aquanatal which is great exercise but I get so tired after it. I mostly just believe in myself and am hoping I can get through labor, but I shouldn't be too hard on myself if I do need that added extra pain relief or help. 
We found out we were having a boy at 14 weeks. The Down Sydrome screen was very high so I had a CVS and detailed scan to make sure all was okay. The CVS was all clear but my DH and I were so worried that we decided to find out the sex.


----------



## Dragonfly

I think one of my sons has slapped cheek. Sigh. So now I am crapping it as I read horrible things online. I have a scan tomorrow so asking can they check my bloods see if I am immune.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh, good luck Dragon fly, a worry you don't need just now. I hope your son is ok.

Thanks Lil red Mel, trying to get lots of rest but its hard with a 3 year old around. This time in 3 weeks he will be here! I cant express before hand as nipple stimulation can bring on labour and it would be very dangerous for me if I went into labour. NCT is brilliant, I hope you enjoy it. I did it with my dd and am still close friends with some of the group. Well worth doing to have friends during those early days who are going through the same as you.

Hi Breea! Hello to everyone else too!

Had a scan today and baby was et to weight 5lb 3 already!! What a chunky money, he will be big for a prem!!


----------



## Tanikins

Wow 5lb 3, I'm a little jelous :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

I posted my most recent bump pic to Facebook and somebody's comments how I'm really lucky to be so small.

I know they don't know I'm having complications but still. I'm kinda annoyed, I'm so lucky my babies not growing properly. Yay me :'-(


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awww Tani- that stinks! I think they are just trying to pay you a compliment but they don't know your situation. People are constantly saying I'm small, and I'm not. I even asked my doctor yesterday if everything was OK because so many people say it ! And he told me everything measures fine and don't listen to other people, etc. I think what people really mean is like my friend said that to me the other day but I know the point of where I'm at in my pregnancy, she had gained like 40 lbs already and I've gained 7... So I guess to her I would look small. But people constantly saying it makes me think something might be wrong with me. I think all pregnant people look great in their own way :)


----------



## Tanikins

See I'm still nearly 3stone up..it's clearly just extra arse :haha:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think it's because I'm banned from milk shakes and French fries lol I'm gonna gain all the weight after she gets here.


----------



## fairycat

Omg milkshakes and french fries are my vice too (especially fries dipped in the milkshake!) Haven't had any since GD so I miss them :(

Tani - just ignore people. I know it's hard to do. People are always making stupid comments to me too and it really stings sometimes, especially when you are having or had problems in the past. Nobody is "lucky" to be carrying any way - like 1nce said we all carry different. According to everybody else I should be having twins, so makes me feel extra fat and gross. However, I love the way I look and wouldn't change it for anything. At least baby is still in there and cooking!


My baby dropped this week. Don't know what that means.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tani - Pregnancy is one of those things where people just make comments and never think about how inappropriate or hurtful them might be. I hope baby has a bit of a growth spurt before he arrives but if not he will be in the best place and will be just fine.

mmmm now I want a milkshake!! I have put on loads of weight, feel quite guilty about my eating incase that's why baby is a fatty :rofl:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lol yessss I keep telling my husband as soon as this baby comes out I want a chocolate milk shake and a cold cut Italian sub.... Nommmmmmmmm


----------



## Tanikins

1nceUponATime said:


> Lol yessss I keep telling my husband as soon as this baby comes out I want a chocolate milk shake and a cold cut Italian sub.... Nommmmmmmmm

As in subway? Because subways meat is fine to eat whilst pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Had my scan today. Consultant I didnt like. Dont know who she was, I never see my own consultant. Baby is in position, placenta in good place. So thats good. But I got peed when again I asked for sex and was told they didnt check that. She refused to even let me see and didnt give me even a picture. Even the midwife behind her gave her faces. And my hospital do do that as the last few tried to see and couldnt. So I have to deal with again people constantly asking me what I am having and I dont know. :(


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tanikins said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> Lol yessss I keep telling my husband as soon as this baby comes out I want a chocolate milk shake and a cold cut Italian sub.... Nommmmmmmmm
> 
> As in subway? Because subways meat is fine to eat whilst pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...

Theirs is OK but because of the GD I can't eat the bread so that's why too. I want a real one from an Italian resteraunt tho :) counting down the days lol


----------



## babydust818

Tani a lot of ppl think I'm just fat and don't realize I'm pregnant. When I tell them I am and how far I am they get this look of shock on their face. I'm like..... *middle finger* 

Mmm milkshakes and French fries. So good. I haven't ate well at all this pregnancy but for some crazy reason I gained twice as much with my last when I was watching more of what I was eating. This time I have gained 15-20 lbs. My first I gained 70!


----------



## Tanikins

I was exercising 4x a week until 31 weeks. I've gained on average less in the none exercise weeks than before


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani I wouldn't listen to those people. You look great and carry well. I hate how people judge bellies. People I'm close to who knows what I look like not pregnant say I'm huge, while the people who don't know me say I'm small. I don't know if they say that to be polite since it's kind of rude to say "gosh you're HUGE!" but it really bothers me when they feel the need to comment on my belly size at all because it makes me feel like my body isn't taking care of the baby when they say I'm not big.

On a side note most of the weight I've gained is in my bottom and my thighs too. I have more stretch marks there than I do on my belly :blush:

1nce after I gave birth to my son the first thing I had my DH run out and buy me a cold sub and sneak me in candy to my room at the hospital lol. After all I went through, I think that's the least I deserved!

Dragonfly that must be awful! The tech shouldn't even be there if she won't do her job. Some techs act like it is the biggest thing in the world to do a little extra "work". I'm sorry you didn't get a picture or gender :(


----------



## fairycat

Dragon - that's awful :( Our ultrasound tech is similar. Baby wasn't cooperating and she didn't care. She wouldn't have even checked had we not asked about 4 times for her to check. I had to go pay elsewhere to confirm the gender against the blood test. They should really honor your request to know if you want to know. I wonder if she was inexperienced in telling the gender so she didn't even want to bother? I was told our tech is hesitant to call any baby a girl. Just sounds like inexperience to me.


----------



## Dragonfly

Wasnt even tech it was a consultant. Last tech was reluctant to look but at least tried. They make you feel awful for asking here. I got people reminding me I will love my baby, what? just what! Course I will love my baby what ever gender. So I am getting so angry this past while with comments that I should know gender and if I want to know being some sort of a bad person.


----------



## Breeaa

Dragonfly, sorry you had a bad experience with the consultant. That was really rude of her. Maybe she was having a bad day or something. :/ Are you having any more ultrasounds to find out? 


1nceuponatime, I feel for you! I had gd with my last pregnancy and all I wanted was carbs. A sub sounds amazing right now! 

Tani, sorry about the comment. I can understand that being difficult to hear when you know the reason. 

Lilmisscaviar, my midwife is hands off too and I love it. I was with an Ob for the first half of my pregnancy so he was the one who ordered ultrasounds. I don't mind not having another one. I'm mostly curious about the weight even though it can be off. I am also hoping to go a little early because I am afraid of another big baby. I would love a little 7 lb baby this time but I bet it'll be another 8-9 lb babe. My poor lady bits, I tore last time too! We will both be ok though!


----------



## Dragonfly

Bu they wont tell you here. So I cant find out till birth. And I cant afford to go private. I think I get another one or two scans depending if I go over. 6 weeks have to go back. And I think this woman was just like that going by the midwives face behind her who clearly was fed up with her too. I couldnt even say about my birthing worries I didnt feel comfortable with her. Next time I go up I am saying to midwife I dont want her I want someone I can talk too about my concerns with birth and I dont know why they ignore mums so much here. I remember my last one trying to relay my concerns and was dismissed.


----------



## Tanikins

Dragonfly I hope you can get a better Mw at the next appt. I found some of mine really cold so I tend to dump all my issues on the nice one :haha:

Atm - I'm so bored of taking it easy and it hasn't helped at all. Were still in the same place as when I was working / exercising. 
Oh is stressing that he should be born even though hes still 'ok'. he's just ignoring the issues associated with a preemie :grr:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Dragonfly I would just mention to your midwife that you didn't like that consultant. You have the right to voice what you feel is right. I've never had a consultant do a scan but I have had crabby techs. There is one who I love. She answers all my questions and will even do 3D images without asking. There are a couple who I'm kind of "meh" with. They don't really like to talk much but they do their job thoroughly. There is one whom I really didn't like though and I mentioned that to my midwife. I did have to see her again but the next time I saw her she was really nice so my midwife must have given her a good talking to. Anyways hopefully you'll get another scan before your pregnancy is over and that it goes better next time.

Tani I could imagine how you'd be bored. I have to admit that when I was supposed to take it easy the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy due to miscarriage risk, I was going insane by the end. Luckily I was still having morning sickness or it would have been much worse, so I feel for you. Men just think it is so easy. When I asked my DH what would happen with this baby if I went into labor before 30 weeks, he just brushed it off by saying "that's what the NICU is for". Like gee... thanks.


----------



## Tanikins

I'm ridiculously stressed about Fridays growth scan, and I've got a scan Tuesday before it. I've just got this feeling they'll decide he's not growing great and to induce. I mean I'm glad we'll have hit july but it's still scary.

I'm just not ready for the issues associated with a preemie. Even though he'll be 35+ so not teeny. The uncertainty is killing me


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tani - so understandable the way you're feeling . I hope and pray they tell you that you can keep baking him a little bit longer, but I'm sure all will be okay in the end even if they do decide to induce. Is there anything you can do for yourself this week to help with stress? Maybe a prenatal massage or a pedicure? A relaxing bath? I hope you get good news! I will be praying for you and baby.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani it must be incredibly scary going into labor a month before you're due. At least he won't be too much of a preemie since you're well past 30 weeks. It would scare me more to give birth before 30 weeks because of survival rates being so much lower however I can understand how it is making you nervous. I think he'll be fine. A 35 weeker might not even need NICU care especially since you had those steroid shots.


----------



## Dragonfly

At 35 weeks on you probably be ok. I have friends who have babies at 27 weeks on my news feed in units and they are getting on great. My partner was born at 28 weeks and my mum was born at 30 weeks and that was a long time ago. Its scary I get that. I rather they stayed in which is why I am always ok when I am over due.


----------



## LilRed Mel

I couldn't imagine what it would be like to be in your situation Tani. Stay strong and we are all praying for the best for you and for baby. 
Sorry to hear about the comments you have been receiving. Some people just don't think before they speak. It can happen to the best of people. 

Sucks to hear about your consultant not acting on your request Dragonfly. It's not right to be treated that way no matter who they are. I have been lucky with the sonographers and the consultant I had which were brilliant. I have only had one midwife that I felt like I couldn't explain anything to her, she seemed very controlling and bossy. I really hope that the next time I see her it will be much better.


----------



## Tanikins

It's crazy to think that Friday is July. We will have a few babies born in July. These last 8/9 months have zoomed past


----------



## fairycat

Tani - I was just thinking about that today! Can't believe it's almost July, crazy! They will be here before we know it.


Ugh, I am so pissed at McDonald's. My husband drives me to and from work since we work at the same place and he doesn't like me crossing the busy street (plus there's no bathroom on the way to where I park lol). I made him late when he had something to do at work after lunch, because I wanted coffee. I told him he didn't have to go if it would make him late, but he took me anyway like a great husband. Well, I got to work and realized they gave me the wrong dang coffee! I order a decaf with 3 creams and 4 sugars. They gave me a regular coffee with 3 creams and 6 sugars!! Yeah, like that's great for baby! I dumped it out and called them and told them I was pregnant so couldn't drink the coffee. The manager put my name in their book for a free drink when I come back, so that was nice. But still, all I want is my dang coffee!!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Urrrrgh our mcds are well known for messing up orderers. I won't leave now until I've checked everything. They always look at me like I'm a nutter but I hate getting home and finding food missing


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tani if baby comes at 35 weeks he honestly will be fine. I have had a few chats with paediatricians as my baby is coming at 35 weeks and chances are they wont need any breathing support or nicu care. The outcomes are the same as a term baby. My friend had a baby this morning at 33 weeks and baby is breathing on its own and doing well. Think positive, 35 weeks isn't that premature hun, its 2 weeks off term. Some babues need a little bit of support but a lot, especially those that have had steroids don't need any. xx


----------



## fairycat

I shoud've checked!

I agree with Mrs W :)


----------



## LilRed Mel

Although a bit hard to check the coffee there at mcds as it would be so hot. 
I do check both the kfc and mcds orders too. 

Yup July has crept up so quickly, I'm so not organised yet. Baby shower on Saturday :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I wonder how many of us are going to have July babies? ;)

Frankly I'm ready for her to be here. Never thought I'd say that because I try to enjoy being pregnant, but this pregnancy has been really hard on me this time.

Fairy I just went to mcd the other day and I swear every time I tell them I want more than one of whatever I'm ordering, they only give me one! It is so irritating. If I'm buying for the family, can't they hear when I say I want three cheeseburgers? Ugh!


----------



## Tanikins

Ctg this morning was poor. Been readmitted for monitoring. Aslong as monitoring is ok I can go home tomorrow. I then have growth scan on Fri if any change on that we'll be looking at induction over the weekend


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Tani- I'm sorry to hear that... Praying hard for you!! Hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## Tanikins

Honestly I'm ready for him to be born. Atleast it wouldn't be just me keeping him safe. I'm so stressed it's unreal


----------



## Mrs W 11

:hugs: try and relax Tani, you are in the best place and it sounds like either way he is coming soon now and will be in the best hands. 

I too have decided to be admitted early next week until my baby is born in 2 weeks time. I am just so worried about going into labour, I really don't want to be in hospital but I know id never forgive myself if anything happened.


----------



## Dragonfly

It is flying very fast. Fastest pregnancy ever for me. Probably as I am scared of the end bit and dont have even a doula or my wishes respected. I have a scan in 4 weeks so I think I will talk to midwife and demand never to have that consultant near me I need to have a word with someone ffs. They really have changed since I had my first you are basically in and out, not even human to them. :( sure other hospitals are not like this. Mine is. I had the same consultant for years and I have never met him. And you dont get assigned a specific midwife here its who ever works that day. And I am scared of labour :( I have fibromyalgia too. Pain is much worse on me. 

Sorry I know there are people worse off in here. I shouldnt be complaining I have been lucky.


----------



## Tanikins

Mrs w - as sucks as hospital stays are I agree being admitted is probs best. Hope you've got some TV to catch up on.

Ctg was 'ok' repeating it again later and in the am. If all OK I can go home and wait for the scan on friday


----------



## LilRed Mel

Tani and Mrs W, it would be so hard to be away from your loved ones whilst you're in hospital and even trying to sleep. Though it is the best place. 
(Almost everytime that I have slept somewhere unfamiliar I have bad dreams the first night to the point where i'm screaming. Very weird)
Try not to stress too much. 
I'm hoping that you will both be okay and your babies will be too. 

It's totally fine for you to vent Dragonfly. You have every right to after the way they have treated you. 
I have a cousin with Fibromyalgia and have heard how painful it can be. Are there any birthing positions that are best?
I think I may have SPD and have read that labouring on your back and with stirrups could make the pain worse. So I hope I can labor how I feel at the time. Maybe in the birthing pool, on my side, squatting, or kneeling possibly.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani I think you're incredibly brave and patient for going through all this. I would be fed up to the gills if they kept re-admitting me, then releasing me. I'd just tell them to just keep me and get that baby out of me. To be in your shoes has to be tough.

Mrs. W kudos to you for preferring a hospital setting over laboring at home. It is understandable though I wouldn't have the guts to labor at the hospital. I'm afraid of hospital settings and prefer holding off as long as possible to get there. I would even birth in the parking lot if it were safe lol.

Dragonfly I'm sure you are struggling a lot after all you've went through. Yes, everybody has their troubles, but you do have a right to complain to us. That's what we're here for :hugs:

Lilred I suffer from bad spd too. It is getting so bad now that the nerves in my legs and back are being affected. Have you tried using a belly support band? I have to use it when I'm at work or at the store else I walk around like an old lady lol.

My latest complaint is the swelling in my feet. It hurts to walk sometimes. I've tried warm baths, soaking them and wear compression socks. Nothing helps. I hobble around like a turkey. Also, I've been getting nausea again, especially after I eat something. There's just no room in there anymore.


----------



## Tanikins

Today's ctg was fine.

If all stays as is induction will be on 11th July. That's a week on monday, that's soon.

With appts on
Fri 1st, sun 3rd, Tue 5th, Fri 8th

I'm a bit scared now :haha:


Lilmiss - I'd give your Dr a call about the swelling. Were told to ring straight away if we get any :hugs:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Dragon- I'm sorry about that consultant ! Is there any way to tell your MW that you don't want to see that consultant anymore? 

Mrs w- that's a bummer you have to be admitted, but the hospital is safest place for you and baby.... Do they have wifi or cable or anything? Not that that'll keep you totally occupied, but it'll help. Or do you have friends that can visit you maybe to pass time ?

Tani- wow I can't believe you have the date already. I hope that all your tests come out good and you can at least get to July 11. I'm sure it's scary, but once you're holding your baby it'll all be worth it :)


----------



## Dragonfly

you dont get a midwife here. You get ones testing urine but always different one each time. Really you dont get to talk to any one. :( Community ones tell you to see ones at hospital, hospital ones tell you to see your consultant who you never get to see but some other crappy consultant who dosnt listen.


----------



## Mrs W 11

lilmisscaviar said:


> Mrs. W kudos to you for preferring a hospital setting over laboring at home. It is understandable though I wouldn't have the guts to labor at the hospital. I'm afraid of hospital settings and prefer holding off as long as possible to get there. I would even birth in the parking lot if it were safe lol
> .

If I went into labour Hun the vessels over my cervix would rupture and my baby would pass away within minutes so I have no choice. I don't think anyone likes hospitals, I'd love to labour at home but sadly no chance. I'm having a c section in 2 weeks X sorry to hear about the swelling, I'd get it checked too as its a sign of pre e sometimes. 

1once yep there's wifi and I'll take books, magazines etc and watch netflicks on my iPad! Got a soft new nightie today and slippers! 

Tani - glad Ctg was good! Our babies will be born at v similar times! 

Thanks lilred x


----------



## Tanikins

I'm voting a 13th birth, oh thinks 12th. I feel hes a little optimistic :haha:


----------



## LilRed Mel

Hi all, 
I bought a support band today for the SPD. So I hope it may help. :) 
Thank you Lilmiss, it sucks but it's good to know that we aren't the only ones to get it. 
I hope you get time to put your legs up and relax. 
Not too long to go now for us. 
The countdown is on.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mrs W 11 said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. W kudos to you for preferring a hospital setting over laboring at home. It is understandable though I wouldn't have the guts to labor at the hospital. I'm afraid of hospital settings and prefer holding off as long as possible to get there. I would even birth in the parking lot if it were safe lol
> .
> 
> If I went into labour Hun the vessels over my cervix would rupture and my baby would pass away within minutes so I have no choice. I don't think anyone likes hospitals, I'd love to labour at home but sadly no chance. I'm having a c section in 2 weeks X sorry to hear about the swelling, I'd get it checked too as its a sign of pre e sometimes.Click to expand...

Mrs. W I thought this was a choice for you, I didn't read the thread you posted the other day about that in the third trimester section until after I wrote this. I realized then that you have no choice and I'm so sorry to hear that you have to go through this. I offer you all the hugs in the world and hope that everything goes smoothly :hugs:

The swelling is just from the usual edema, it isn't from pre-e thankfully. I get checked for it at every appointment. No protein has ever been found in my urine, my blood pressure is always a little on the low side rather than the high side that would signify pre-e and my midwife always checks my ankles for increased swelling. It is just from weight gain. I gain more than the typical person should and I have no idea why. Weight piles on me when I'm pregnant. I've already gained 45 lbs. so far and I still have 8 weeks left.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lilred I hope the support band works for you!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks lilmiss, don't worry you weren't to know but thank you for your lovely comments. 

Tani you never know! Lots of inductions are fast! Mine was slow though, induced on Thursday night, born on Saturday. I reckon you'll be 12th! 

X


----------



## Tanikins

Scan today wasn't great but the sonogramer thinks that it may be down to over measuring on the last scan. He's now weighing 1.9kgs which is roughly 4lb 3oz with a 150g gain in 2 weeks. I know scans can be out 25% either way but  

We're looking at about a 4lb 8oz birth weight, tiny :/


----------



## Dragonfly

Noticed my baby was in the 50th centile. Never had a growth chart with last ones so I cant remember. 

Also cant get enough battered cod. So my wee stinks of fish. Charming.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Has anyone been told at their appointment that their baby is engaged yet? I was told at my mw appointment yesterday that baby is already stationed -3 engaged. Now I'm really worried I'll go into early labor, especially with all the BH and pelvic pressure I've been having. I feel like I have to pee almost constantly she is so low.


----------



## Tanikins

Lilmiss- I havent been told about engagemet. But I'm pretty sure after the 1st baby they can pop in anf out of the cervix :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

That's what I was told too Tani, that she might pop in and out of her stationing. I hope so because by the way she is going, I'm so scared I'll give birth prematurely. I'm not sure how you're handling the stress of possibly having a baby before 37 weeks so well but you've been very strong throughout all the times you've been admitted to the hospital.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

They haven't been checking me at all yet... Not sure when they start doing that. I think they start at like 35-36 weeks or so.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I had a dr appt Monday and he checked me. No dilation and baby is still up high. He said I am starting to efface though. I'll be 36 weeks tmrw. So hard to believe this is almost over. I am ready to get my body back, but will be very sad to not feel anymore kicks in my belly. Really excited for labor. I know that sounds extremely odd but I can't wait to meet my son! I can wait, but I am so excited! I sit here and think that id love to eventually have another one BUT my son is currently going through the terrible 2s and I'm just like "idk if I can handle this again". lol he literally has been trying to control every aspect of our lives. It's been rough. Parenting is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. You are always second guessing yourself or feeling terrible being the bad guy. Ahh.


----------



## Tanikins

Babydust - mines having a real rough behaviour patch at the min. It's all focused at me though, all I get from him is he's said about it not being just mummy and him. Hoping he doesn't resent the Baby for too long


----------



## lilmisscaviar

1nce it probably varies by location. At my office they usually check for engagement at each appointment but don't check for dilation until 36-37 weeks. Some don't check at all unless the patient requests or unless they feel like they're in labor.

Babydust glad to hear your LO is still high and staying put for now. I don't think it is odd to be excited for labor. I'm looking forward to meeting my LO too. I'm not saying I'm not scared at all but I do envy the girls in labor that are wheeled down to the L&D unit when I go to my mw appointments knowing that they'll have a new life in their arms within a few hours.

I'm with you both Babydust and Tani. My DS is going through his terrible twos (has actually been going on for a while now) and leaves me with some days when I'm wondering if we're making the right choice. I know when he's acting up in public that people are probably rolling their eyes and thinking "she really needs another one" but I think an issue with my DS is that he is a bit lonely. Adding a younger sibling will hopefully help him learn to interact with other kids. His older sister's a bit bossy with him and would much prefer playing with her cousins than playing with him. I'm sure it'll all work out but it is going to be rough in the beginning.


----------



## Tanikins

It's crazy how fast this year has/is going. August will be here in 4 weeks :wacko:


Can't wait to see everyone's tiny humans :cloud9:


----------



## fairycat

Jealous you guys know where baby is positioned, mine doesn't check either. I had an appt yesterday and doc wants me on insulin still. :( I managed to keep my fasting numbers down last week, but not this week. Poop. I cried last night because I didn't want to take it. I don't want the hubby mad at me.. I feel guilty, but at the same time I get a bad feeling about taking it. Anyhow, I get an ultrasound in 2 weeks and the Strep B test (joy). After that I'll go weekly and will be hooked up to the monitor (joy again). He said if I don't take the insulin and baby measures big, he'll induce at 38 weeks. I don't want to be induced, but at least we'd have a date lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awww fairy I'm sorry about the tough choice! I think I'm gonna ask about position and weight tomorrow although my doctors appointments are so fast I feel like this particular doctor is always rushing... He always answers my questions and I know that he gets the same questions over and over but still. I kinda wanna know if my baby is head down yet or if they even bother estimating birth weight ... My friend had her baby with the same practice and she said they never gave her an estimated birth weight.


----------



## Tanikins

Fairy that's a tough choice. Personal having done both I'd try for spontaneous labour. But I always try and avoid medics like the plague :haha:

Also my docs don't give estimated birth weight as standard. I only know as I've had growth scams


----------



## fairycat

Well if she's 8 lbs at 38 weeks and not even close to coming out, I would probably go for it. Otherwise, leave me be! I think I'd rather be induced than have a C section. Ultimately I want my doc to leave me alone and let everything go natural like they did back in the day. I mean, we came out ok!


----------



## Tanikins

I totally agree. I mean there's a time and place for intervention but sometimes I feel the docs are a bit out with it. 

Like I've head a few times about docs inducing early as to get the babies born before there plans. Like the doc wanting a day off shouldn't come before a baby cooking another week


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I had a dr appointment earlier today and he said last week baby was apparently measuring a little big. This week he is measuring even bigger. So I get to have an ultrasound next Thursday to see how big he is. Dr said I will be 37 weeks and considered full term so we will go from there. I am pretty excited! He said it could be a big baby, a lot of amniotic fluid or the way I am carrying him. So we will see. I have a huge feeling it's amniotic fluid because with my last pregnancy I had Polyhydramnios which means high fluid. I had double what should be in there. So we will see. Going to be a long weeks wait.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a rambo baby again, strong, limbs out every where. Makes me gasp. Same as the rest. Nothing else was mentioned on size after first scan only that all was fine. I have scan end of this month again. Maybe I get to actually converse with someone about birth. I realized its my 4th and no ones ever talked to me about options they basically in test your pee, scan you and send you home here. I may have to say something about that in our apparently great mat care and anti natel. 

Other half has morning sickness again, I feel my hormones going up as I am now sniffing tumble dryer sheets and was withdrawing from laundry while the washing machine was being fixed. The smell is divine. Had this with my last pregnancies too.


----------



## fairycat

According to doc my tummy is measuring right on. I don't know why they are worried about a big baby with me. I really think it's a non-issue. Just because my sugars are borderline... pfffft. Can't wait til the ultrasound in a couple of weeks, I hope she's still very average and my doc will shut up about things. 

34 weeks today, can't believe how far I've come with her.


----------



## Tanikins

I can't believe after all these months our teeny people are gonna be here in a mater of weeks


----------



## 1nceUponATime

i asked the doctor today about position and all he said was they check it eventually.... And then I said do you guess birth weight... And he said estimating birth weight is like "throwing darts at a dart board" ... And that my stomach "measures average".... I was not satisfied by those answers lol


----------



## LilRed Mel

Very vague Dr you have there 1nce. 
I keep thinking how my entire life will change in a matter of weeks. It's incredible. I'm very much looking forward to motherhood and its challenges :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

This particular OB always seems like he's in a rush. He's not a bad doctor , but he's not like as personable as a different one I like.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I can't believe we're all talking about birth already! It seems surreal. I found out I am GBS+ though so that's kind of a bummer since I now have to have IV antibiotics during labor. It's going to affect my birth plans a bit. I'm not sure how long it'll take to go through a bag of antibiotics but I really hope laying in bed doesn't slow down labor too much. After seeing some of the things you other ladies are dealing with though, like GD, I don't feel so alone. We'll all get through this, no matter what the cost, and will have our babies in our arms before we know it <3

As to the big baby thing, I've been steadily measuring 2 weeks ahead my entire pregnancy, both by ultrasound and by belly measurements. Mine was measuring 4 lbs. 3 oz. at the 30 week scan I had done. If that is right and babies typically gain a half pound a week in the third trimester, she is probably about 5 1/2 lbs. now.

Btw I think it is interesting how Lilred's ticker says baby is the size of a squash at 32 weeks but doesn't say what kind of squash, and then Fairy's ticker says baby is the size of a butternut squash at 34 weeks. All these size comparisons are confusing :shrug:


----------



## fairycat

1nce - my doc is vague too. I think some are just hesitant to tell you too much, because it's all estimated. Mine has told us he doesn't say too much just for the fact we could come back later and be like, "Well you told us this..." when it might not have been accurate. They could at least tell us the info and be clear it's estimated!!

Lilred's looks like more of an acorn squash or something, which is smaller. But yeah, these stupid size comparisons are way off. My app said this week is either a head of cabbage or a basketball hoop. Um, a basketball hoops is huge! Never makes any sense!

I'm going to try to make myself take insulin tonight. Try being the keyword... it may not happen.


----------



## Tanikins

Our docs are also very vague. They would give you scan weight estimates without a 25% error margin or 1lb either way.

Agree the measurements are drunk :wacko: I just found them fun. I stopped looking at mine when I found out he was small :-(


----------



## LilRed Mel

Naw Tani. 

I'm washing the cot sheets and mattress protectors today. So glad the sun has been out.


----------



## LilRed Mel

Thinking of you today Tani. Fingers crossed the induction goes smoothly and that you will be holding your little boy soon. :)


----------



## Tanikins

He's here :happydance:

6.14pm. 4lb 13oz no name as of yer


----------



## Mrs W 11

Blimey that was quick!!!! Congratulations Tani, I hope you're both doing well xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani I bet that is relieving that it's over! If you don't mind my asking how far off was the measurement that the doctor gave you at your last scan from his birth weight?


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congratulations Tani. I really do hope all is okay with your little man and that you are being well looked after too.


----------



## Tanikins

Joseph oliver ---

https://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah227/tanyagoodin91/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_0077_zpsafexl7t0.jpg

Estimated birth weight was 4lb 8oz, he was 4lb 13oz so relatively close


----------



## babydust818

Awww he's sooo handsome. I love the name. He looks healthy and look at that hair!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Omg Tani he's perfect!!! Congratulations. How is he doing, have you been able to bf him? 

Also is that a prem nappy he's wearing or newborn? 4lb 13oz! He's gorgeous! Cannot believe I will have one of these tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Mrs W 11 said:


> Omg Tani he's perfect!!! Congratulations. How is he doing, have you been able to bf him?
> 
> Also is that a prem nappy he's wearing or newborn? 4lb 13oz! He's gorgeous! Cannot believe I will have one of these tomorrow!!!!

I haven't fed yet but about to express. He's wearing size 1 in that pic there 5to11 lbs and massive. We have some that go up to 5lb that we are going to.use


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck expressing lovely. Is he in nicu or with you? 

Just thinking the prem nappies might be a bit big for my chunky monkey but I do have some size 1s xx


----------



## Tanikins

He still in.nicu

Hes making a noise whilst breathing so going for a chest xray to see if he has fluid on his lungd


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh bless him. I hope the X Ray goes ok and that he can be discharged from nicu and be with you soon xx


----------



## LilRed Mel

Beautiful name Tani. 
I hope the x-ray can help identify his breathing noise. 
He is in great care but I hope you can be with him soon xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Good luck today Mrs W!!!!


----------



## Tanikins

Yeah he's relatively well for a 36 weeker. He had stopped so they were gonna put him in to lower dependency but when he was moved it started again. He's not on oxygen so not struggling just a but grunty


----------



## Mrs W 11

1nceUponATime said:


> Good luck today Mrs W!!!!

Thanks 1nce, it's tomorrow! Eeeeeek!


----------



## fairycat

Hope his breathing clears up soon and you get to have him with you! <3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Tani hopefully that noise clears and that he is able to go home :hugs:

Good luck Mrs. W! You people are getting me excited :)


----------



## fairycat

Hope all goes well today Mrs W!!


----------



## babydust818

I have an ultrasound tmrw! I can't wait and so excited. He's measuring ahead so we will see if it's his weight or fluid. 

Good luck Mrs W can't wait to hear how it all goes!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

How's it going Mrs. W?

Good luck at your scan Babydust!


----------



## babydust818

thank you!


----------



## Tanikins

Hope the c-section went well mrsw


----------



## LilRed Mel

All the best MrsW. 
I hope your scan goes well Babydust.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

good luck baby dust :)


----------



## fairycat

Hope the scan is well babydust!


----------



## babydust818

He's estimated to be 7lb 5oz right now and looks exactly like his brother.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fairycat

Awww, so cute!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Love the scan pic!


----------



## Tanikins

Awesome scan


----------



## LilRed Mel

Great scan. You must be so happy.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Loving the scan photo!!!


----------



## fairycat

Ladies, I totally freaked out about labor last night. Like really bad. Are there any words of comfort you can give me, if you've gone through it before? Is it going to be as bad as I think it is?


----------



## Tanikins

Don't get me wrong it hurts and it's probably the worst pain you will ever feel.

However it is also the best pain you will ever feel. Just keep.telling yourself '1 less contraction left' as soon as she's got the relief will be amazing and you'll instantly forget how painful the last hour/s have been.

How 'bad' your labour will be no-one can answer. But don't expect a TV birth, they are generally really just bad experiences for good tv


----------



## babydust818

Fairy - some good advice I got was to not think about the pain. When you're having a contraction don't think "Oh God how am I going to get through this? This hurts. When will it stop?". Think of it as "I'm going to get through this. I'll get to see my baby soon. I'm almost there". Breathe through the contractions. Put your mind elsewhere. Think good positive thoughts. It will make the experience a little better for you. Once that baby is out and you hold your beautiful child you start to wonder how the hell you even did it! You feel like superwoman. The whole experience can suck, trust me. There's people who are in labor for days and push for hours and hours on end. Once it's all over though... the feeling is just unbelievable when you hold that baby!!


----------



## fairycat

Thanks! That helps. I'm trying to focus my "oh god this is the worst pain I'll face in my life" to "my body is pushing baby out, work with it, it won't last forever." So hard to do!!


----------



## Tanikins

I also found counting to 10 slowly with my breath helped me breathe slower, i found It hurt less if I concentrated on the counting


----------



## Mrs W 11

I obviously only labourer first time but I think the more relaxed you can be the better. I used a tens machine which I recommend as it helps distract you and gives you a focus during contractions. I'd also learn some basic breathing exercises and hypno birthing techniques. You'll be fine, stay positive and remember millions of women do it everyday so you can do it! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps for those that haven't seen, my little man arrived 4 days ago! We are still in nicu but he's gorgeous! I'm over the moon!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Fairy - I didn't find the pain much worse than BH. It didn't become bad until after my waters broke. My waters never broke on their own, they had to be artificially broken, but as soon as they went things got real. My suggestion is to hold off on breaking them as long as possible if you want to try to go natural, even if they ask you a million times if you want them broken. Wait until you're dilated as much as possible, like between 8-10 cm and that will likely make labor less painful. The pushing stage isn't too bad until you get to the ring of fire at the very end where the biggest part of the baby's head is coming out but one big push will get you through it and you'll only feel it for a second. I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:

Massive congratulations Mrs. W! Been thinking about you... so relieved to hear this :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats to all who had their babies. 

I am really scared about labour and I am going there for the 4th time :( I know thats probably of no comfort to any one. Wish I had some more support, my partner could be stuck with our kids so I dont know if I have to birth alone or not and that scares me.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I mostly packed the hospital bag this weekend.... Anyone else starting to pack? Here's my list of things I'm bringing .... Tell me if I have enough or not or what to ditch lol 

For me:
3 pairs of sweatpants
3 pairs of socks
4 pairs of huge underwear
3 tank tops
Swimsuit bottoms (they have a tub to labor in, you can't deliver there though)
Several sports bras
Nursing bra
Slippers
Flip flops for the shower
Toiletries (lotion/shampoo/conditioner/deodorant/toothbrush)
Hair ties and hair band

Things I'll pack for baby:
Her welcome home outfit
A newborn outfit in case the welcome home outfit doesn't fit
2 receiving blankets
(Everything else I'm told is supplied at hospital)

Things I will still need to get:
Snacks (maybe?)
Will need to throw phone charger/hairbrush/face lotion in bag on the way out the door.

Anything else???


----------



## fairycat

lilmiss - that's comforting to know! Good tip on the breaking waters if it doesn't break on it's own!!

1nce - does the hospital not provide you with the mesh undies? No sense in ruining pairs of your own. I freaking love those mesh undies, they are super comfortable!! Also, my hospital gives out those "socks" with skid protector things on the bottom which I love too - you may not even need to bring your own socks either. Do you have a nursing pillow like a boppy? That's one thing I've seen people bring that I hadn't thought about.


----------



## fairycat

Congrats Mrs W! How are you guys doing?


----------



## EmmaLuv

Hi! Im new here! I am 37 weeks pregnant, due 7th of August!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think they do give out the mesh undies and socks. I packed some just in case I guess. Anyone else buy huge cheap undies for post partum lol?


----------



## Tanikins

I bought naff cheapy pants for pp. Mainly because I'm more of a thong girl. Plus I can just chuck them after &#128077;


----------



## EmmaLuv

Hi all! I just thought that I would inform you that my little man was born last night (I live in Australia). Frederick Alister Jim. I am so in love! (6lbs7oz, 19in @ 11:39pm July 19th).


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats emmaluv


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Emmaluv! That was super quick!


----------



## EmmaLuv

lilmisscaviar said:


> Congrats Emmaluv! That was super quick!

Haha! Yeah!


----------



## fairycat

Congrats Emmaluv!!!


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congrats Emmaluv. 

I bought cheap high top undies from Primark and some from Sainsburys so I have some comfort. 
My hospital only supplies the mesh undies and some extra pads but everything else we have to take. :)
Hoping to pack my bag soon.


----------



## babydust818

I am so miserable. I just want this baby to come lol. I am getting so uncomfortable. I am so done with work. I don't want to go back. Ughh. No signs of labor. Dr said on Monday he could feel baby's head but cervix still closed. I am like let's just schedule the induction date lol because he isn't going to come on his own just like his brother!


----------



## fairycat

I feel the same way babydust :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear that, Babydust. I'm feeling pretty miserable right now myself, even though I'm a few weeks behind you. My last pregnancy didn't even go to 38 weeks so I can only imagine how you're feeling. I went to 39 weeks with my first and I was ready to have them pull her out by then, I was so fed up with being pregnant. Hopefully it won't be too much longer for you xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Congrats emmaluv!! 

Let's hang in there ladies, people are going to start having their babies real soon! (Some already have!)


----------



## Mrs W 11

fairycat said:


> Congrats Mrs W! How are you guys doing?

We are doing good thank you! Little man is still in nicu but doing great for a 35 weeker and just learning how to feed! He's gorgeous <3 thank you for asking! How are you feeling? 

Enmaluv congratulations!! 

1nce I'd maybe take an extra outfit or 2 for baby incase you're in longer and need another outfit for her xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps I second the disposable mesh pants conversation!! Love those for the first few days!! Having babies is a messy business xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yeah the mesh undies they give you at the hospital after birth with the giant ice pack pads in them are like Heaven, especially if you have to get stitches.


----------



## fairycat

Due date is moved up! Doc wants to induce before 40 weeks. We are thinking either August 12 or August 15. I'm hoping she'll come on her own before that. Fingers crossed! 3 - 3.5 weeks. we'll have a baby! Crazy!


----------



## Tanikins

That's exciting fairy. Not long to go now


----------



## LilRed Mel

Very exciting Fairy. 
I was thinking the very same this morning, if baby comes early it's not that many weeks left. 
Anything is possible. :) 

How are you coping Tani? How is your little man coping?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Wow fairy! Not that much longer now!


----------



## fairycat

Getting pressure and pains between my legs. It's so hard to roll over in bed it hurts so bad. Baby's been hitting my cervix today, it feels like she pinches me. Baby is close and I really have a feeling she'll be here before induction. Started getting my hospital bag ready last night, I just have our travel toothbrushes and shower stuff for me. Tonight I'll pack my clothes and see what hubby wants to take. I'm not sure what exactly to bring, but I guess hubby can go back to the house and get me anything I need since we only live like 5 minutes away.

In other tmi news, my morning blood sugar has dropped a bit, and I've been really gassy the past few days. The dog was acting funny toward me over the weekend but now he seems back to normal. For the past few months I've had a really hard time going #2. In the past 12 hours I've gone twice, and have a feeling I'll go again later today. They've been much easier than normal too. Body is definitely preparing in one way or another. The cat has also been sleeping with me or bothering me during the night.


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies can i join? Late to the party I know but looks like I'm having an august baby now :( 

All the ladies in my July group have had their lo's apart from me.


----------



## Tanikins

It's August tomorrow eeeeeek 

Good luck ladies. Can't wait to see more baby pics


----------



## fairycat

Welcome frangi! I hope you have your baby soon! Can't imagine what it's like being late to the party, that'd be so frustrating!

It's August. I'm ready. Get this baby outta me! lol


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

so my waters went this morning! 38+1! Still trickling now and have had about 4 different gushes! Don't know how I have any left!
Been to hospital to have it confirmed. Cervix is closed. I have until 8am tomorrow to get myself going or I will be induced! Typical I was adamant for a July baby as all our family out of country from yesterday! 
1st of bloody August and bam!! 
Ds is being looked after and we are back at home. Oh is playing gta and I'm bouncing on my ball trying to get things going! 
So excited but so nervous!!


----------



## Tanikins

Good luck 20yr. Hope think progress naturally for you


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Good luck 20YR!!!


----------



## fairycat

Hope things start moving!!! How exciting!


----------



## LilRed Mel

All the best 20yr. Hope your labor progresses soon for you.


----------



## babydust818

Today is my due date. Went to dr and my cervix is still closed. We are starting induction Thursday evening. Will have baby Friday!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck 20yr! How exciting :happydance:

Babydust I hope things start happening for you soon. Those babies can be stubborn sometimes lol.


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Still nothing I'm afraid &#128553; managed to get an hour or two sleep so far now wide awake and due in for induction in 6hrs &#128548; getting really apprehensive that this could be a long slow labour. 
Spoke to partners mum who's on holidays right now last night. Ended up in tears that she can't be here for her sons first baby! She's gutted and has been crying, made me feel awful although she isn't meaning too. 
Being as fair as I can and keeping baby to us for couple days. They get back in 5 full days time. 
Good luck to everyone else that is almost there! X


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so nervous reading all this. I have another few weeks to go here but I dont feel I will go over like I did with the rest. Getting pressure in back areas. Thankfuylly on my last app I actually got to meet my consultant as I demanded him. I told them of the rude cosulatants I got last time. And he was shocked no one had told me a dam thing either. He got the anaesthesiologist down to talk to me as he noticed my allergies to a few pain killers. Nice fella he was. Basically got like one or two options for pain,. But much like my last birth anyway. Which makes me so scared .:( No pain relief for that one at all. I think I have just about all I need for baby now. filling my hospital bag though with stuff for me.


----------



## fairycat

Good luck babydust, how exciting!!

20yr I hope the induction goes quick and you'll have your baby fast!


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

I've been in hospital for induction for 3 hours. Still waiting for gel! So hot in here and hearing all the ladies in labour making me so anxious! Lady gave birth in here within 10mins of being here! Not looking forward to the pains but just want baby out now. Got my colouring book out and trying to stay said and focussed!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wow... 10 minutes? That's crazy! She must of had the baby half hanging out of her. I wish I was that lucky. I thought the 3-4 hours I was in the hospital before my babies were born was quick lol. So sorry your LO is being stubborn. Hopefully you make some progress soon xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hope things speed up for you 20YR!

Good luck baby dust!

It's going to be a flurry of babies around here !!


----------



## fairycat

Hope my baby comes out in 10 mins! lol Good idea on the coloring book!! I'll have to remember to bring mine. Coloring books are a godsend for anxiety!


----------



## Dragonfly

10 mins, all mine where hours. Longest was the induction at 9 hours. And I didnt even naturally get to the end of that. Rest where 6 and 8 hours. Not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## fairycat

Baby will be here August 12. I will have a baby in 1 week. Holy heck.


----------



## babydust818

Meet Asher! He was born on August 5. Weighed 9.05lbs! Has a head full of hair. 22 inches long. He's such a sweet little man. Last night was our first night home from the hospital and it was challenging. He was fussy which I think was gas. Hoping tonight is better. Living on 3 hours sleep lol. My milk came in today. Yay! Was in labor for about 16 hours but when it came to push time I did 3 sets of 3 and he was out in 13 mins!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LilRed Mel

He is beautiful Babydust. Congratulations! I hope your recovery goes well and that you get a few more hours sleep tonight. :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Babydust- Asher is gorgeous!! Congrats mama!!!


----------



## fairycat

Aww babydust he's a cute!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Tanikins

Congrats babydust


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats all that I missed there. I cant get no midwife apps for the next 3 weeks and my next hospital one is when I am over due in september. Really are massive cuts here since my last one. So I have no idea how I get my bp and all checked. I just hope all ok in me. Docs are booked up too.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations baby dust! He's gorgeous x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Babydust! Can't wait to see some more babies on here :)

I'm having steady contractions (FINALLY) that are about 10 minutes apart. I've also had lots of menstrual type cramping and stabbing cervix pain all day. I was 3-4 cm dilated, 60% effaced at my appointment on Monday so I'm thinking labor is just around the corner. If the contractions continue and are still there in the morning, I think I'm going to head to my midwife's office and see if it is time.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh good luck lilmisscavier


----------



## LilRed Mel

Great news Lilmisscaviar sounds like your progressing well. 
I have no idea how dilated or even if baby is engaged yet. He wasn't engaged on Tuesday when I went to the day assessment unit at the hospital. But he will come when he is good and ready. :) 

Dragonfly- I think that is disgusting service, surely they should be able to monitor you in your final weeks. Can you turn up at the hospital and get them to just check your BP and position of baby etc?
I know that's what I would do if I couldn't get a midwife appointment.


----------



## Dragonfly

LilRed Mel said:


> Great news Lilmisscaviar sounds like your progressing well.
> I have no idea how dilated or even if baby is engaged yet. He wasn't engaged on Tuesday when I went to the day assessment unit at the hospital. But he will come when he is good and ready. :)
> 
> Dragonfly- I think that is disgusting service, surely they should be able to monitor you in your final weeks. Can you turn up at the hospital and get them to just check your BP and position of baby etc?
> I know that's what I would do if I couldn't get a midwife appointment.

only if its emergency I call the assessment unit will they see me other wise they tell me to go to the midwife who is booked up. And nothing docs can do as they tell you to go there too. :dohh:I am due in 2 weeks and I have seen no one in a while. I get to see someone not next week but week after. I really wanted checked over too. I have a boob rash and all. Shocking how little there is now. :shrug: My hv said she would see me in last few weeks and I havnt heard from her either. She never shows up for anything anyway.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

That is awful dragonfly! Around here you're in the office every two minutes... That's crazy they can't fit you in anywhere !? I hate to tell you to lie but if you really wanted to couldn't you just tell them you have decreased movement? That's an emergency right? Then they would have to have a look at you!? I just think, do what you gotta do to get someone to look at you! Chances are everything's okay, but still. I hope you get seen soon! 

Anyone else had their baby yet!?


----------



## Dragonfly

I am fine though I wouldnt lie like that. This is my fourth and rather easy pregnancy this time so I cant complain. I got pressure on and off which I didnt get with last ones so maybe I wont go over due this time. Its rather uncomfortable trying to sleep at night with the creeping skin thing too. I am so stuck on names. 

Good thing happened though my mother hopefully wont come near the hospital after her antics last week for my youngest birthday. Or my house ever again thankfully. One less worry I hope. (shes a horrible narcissistic mother).


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Just wanted to update: I began having contractions in the morning on August 17th. By 5 PM they were so bad I could hardly walk. We got to the hospital at about 6:30 pm and I had to be wheeled up to the birth center. My baby girl was born at 9:08 pm that day. She was my third all natural, medication free birth.

I'm doing well, still having some issues with SPD at the moment and had excessive bleeding for a few hours after the birth. They had to put me on pitocin for a little while to get my uterus to contract to slow down the bleeding. I was bleeding through a heavy hospital pad within an hour. The bleeding did eventually slow down to like a period and I was sent home yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







SDC12051copy.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6









alsdkhflsdkh (3)copy.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydust818

Wow look at that gorgeous hair!! Congratulations! What did you name her?


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congrats Lilmisscaviar. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## Dragonfly

I had my baby :) 
27th Sat my waters just broke, no warning . Felt a thump inside me as I was sitting down, went to stand up and basically niagra falls happened. I had to go stand over towels it wouldnt stop. So I had to wait a while to go any where. to the hospital at 10pm. And by 12 I was in established labour. 3.5 hours labour says on my records. She came out 4.10am after 5 pushes. Dam painful! same kinda rapid but shorter labour than my last. No pain relief till the end. No tearing. 

So Harriet Eliza Grace was born 28th Aug 2016 4.10am. 8.8lb (so much for their smaller baby scan crap again lol ). All good and healthy. I get some proper pics soon.
 



Attached Files:







14141957_10154305712575569_9087073001031609503_n.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11









14199169_10154306728075569_2033483289611165787_n.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LilRed Mel

Congratulations Dragonfly, fantastic news. Such a quick labour too. Lovely name. Hope you both are doing well.


----------

